# Oldskoo Kustoms



## rollinoldskoo

ok...couldn't sleep... got bored... had some ideas from the lincoln wagon and Minidreams 68.... so i pulled some kits out and got creative...

i took an old built 70 impala.... pulled out the razor saw and started chopping...

then pulled out a 67 that i was gonna make into vert.......

parts from a 65 continental....

and now i got 2 more projects.....



















oh.. and btw.... if u guys haven't noticed.... my name isn't wagonguy.... but i love them just as much..... hehe


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON

I LOVE WAGONS 2


----------



## wagonguy

:wow: i almost did that once... but then i just made the lincoln wagon lol!

looks sick... lets see it finished


----------



## rollinoldskoo

son got to it this morning already and broke the windshield frame... gonna try to save it still...


----------



## wagonguy

ouch that hurts....

i have a feeling oldskoo customs is giong to have a nice wagon coming soon here :biggrin:

unless someone else has a higher bid LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

went to the swap meet this morning....some chinese lady was sellin die-cast 2003 lincoln limos in 1-28 scale.... she said $15 but i got it for $12.... she probably got it for 8.... well anyway i got home busted out the good ol' dremel and razor saw and started choppin it up...

here it is now....


----------



## wagonguy

damn that would prolly make some bank if it was 1/24 plastic :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Great ideas ! LOL ! 


LOOKS like i made you a MINI ME ! 


I started these Last year ! LOL! 



















OH and the 67 with the roof swap! LOL! I did that MINI years ago ! LOL! 










LOL! Please keep us posted on Both your new projects ! And if you ever need any help There are a bunch of REAL BUILDERS on here that will be happy to do what we can !


----------



## LowandBeyond

that diecast is lookin good bro.


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN OLDSCKOO I WANT A LINCOLN MODEL KIT NOW :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

That lincoln came out nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey if my builds can be like yours, u can call me that....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2007, 02:08 PM~7501118
> *hey if my builds can be like yours, u can call me that....
> *



LOL! Whats next in line after these 2 customs ? LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got a couple years worth of builds in my closet waitin for me....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

picked up this kit from pricebusters today for $7....










comes with decent wires (going on my 37 chevy coupe), an all-chrome mastercylinder/booster combo, chevy small block with chrome valve covers, and some decent bucket seats.....

gonna use the chrome mastercylinder/booster for my 70 monte vert build...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had some spare time at work this past week... so started workin on a little project for my boy... been puttin it off... dropped it 1 1/2 inches and put old skoo radio flyer tricycle wheels on it... gonna start bodyworkin it next week...


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2007, 08:02 PM~7539835
> *had some spare time at work this past week... so started workin on a little project for my boy... been puttin it off... dropped it 1 1/2 inches and put old skoo radio flyer tricycle wheels on it... gonna start bodyworkin it next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh shit!!!!!

im doing the same thing for my nephew!!!!

except its a VW bug! lol...

cant wait to see it done... im putting a custom paint job on mine, got any plans for yours?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna fab some cruisin skirts and chrome side trim...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh yea, i'm gonna put a booty kit on it too...




















but mom........ everybody's doin it.... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 thats bad :thumbsup: candy paint and chrome those rims :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2007, 10:02 PM~7539835
> *had some spare time at work this past week... so started workin on a little project for my boy... been puttin it off... dropped it 1 1/2 inches and put old skoo radio flyer tricycle wheels on it... gonna start bodyworkin it next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got more goodies to mess with in today's mail besides the CadiLuva buy....










and my order at a local hobby shop (one of only 2 left on island) came in also...


----------



## MKD904

Where did you get the Caprices??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ebay.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a little more done on my son's pedalcar today.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats cool as hell!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got this in the mail today..... another project.... hey if this works good anyone interested in casting it??
























































anyone ever try it before???


----------



## Pokey

That's gonna be alot of work! That front clip looks pretty accurate though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... shaved the sides of the Grand Prix hood just a little and it fits in perfect! a lot easier than extending the monte hood and at least the bodylines on the hood line up perfect.... just gotta fill the hood pin holes..


----------



## modeltech

cool, lookin good, keep it up!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

the pedal car is lookin good... ive always thought them were a nice piece to have for the kids... i need to find me one :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a little done on the backside today at work...


----------



## ElRafa

Nice pedal car and the grand prix is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN OLDSKOO THAT PEDAL CARS TIGHT. AND NICE JOB ON THE GRAND PRIX :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hwat color is the pedal car going to be? iwould throw a go kart engine in it and some daytons if it were mine if i could fit inside


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok got more work done on the grand prix.... no turning back...

removed the air dam fender extension thing...



















started to reshape the bodysides....

stock monte bodylines...










shaved smooth....










next i shaved the side trim too...



















is it starting to look more like a grand prix????? comments anyone??? good, bad... how am i doing?


----------



## drnitrus

IMO youre doing pretty damn good :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

That GP is shaping up nicely! Just reshape that rear side window and you should be set on the sides! 

Have you figured out how you're gonna do the rear deck lid, taillights, and rear end? And how about the side moldings, and the interior? What are you gonna use for a dash since the GP dash is so much different from the other G-body dashes?

Sorry I'm asking so many questions, I'm just really interested in seeing how this one turns out! Keep it up!


BTW, that pedal car is lookin' good too!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well here's a reference pic i got... not much for side moldings.... i gotta somehow move the bodyline up though.....










got the trunk part figured out already.... cut it out last night....


----------



## MKD904

lookin good homie....keep us posted.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

LOOKING KLEAN......
refrence pics .........
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2289706
here you go.........
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/L...reign_lowrider/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been a while since i touched my monte for this build.... so i decided to get a lil creative.....










here's one i tested on first before i tried my monte.... my son smeared it off so all i have is this pic left. i'm guarding the monte till i clear it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man I would never use Gel pens unless my life was stack !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thot that was what u used? or is it pin stripng?


----------



## gonzalj

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2007, 09:02 PM~7539835
> *had some spare time at work this past week... so started workin on a little project for my boy... been puttin it off... dropped it 1 1/2 inches and put old skoo radio flyer tricycle wheels on it... gonna start bodyworkin it next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it still able to be pedaled since you dropped it ! 1/2 inches?? How did you do it, move the suspension up and re-welded it? Just want to make sure, before I try it, I want him to still be able to pedal it around.. :biggrin: 

Here's a picture of my Grandson's Pedal Car..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i posted project pics of these cars about a year ago....























































i'll post some completed pics this weekend.... i finished them months ago but i just feel like showing i actually finish some builds.... i keep adding projects....


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work :0 :0


----------



## Pokey

Love the green Pontiac!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got my first shipment from http://www.scalelows.com today.....










picked up the donk 63 kit too....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice! but when i bot my caddy it came with a sunroof


----------



## modeltech

your work is clean bro!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THATS ALOT OF STUFF


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Apr 18 2007, 01:58 AM~7718109-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice! but when i bot my caddy it came with a sunroof
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm well not all kits come with sunroofs son.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Apr 18 2007, 04:34 AM~7718675
> *DAMN THATS ALOT OF STUFF
> *


wait till i do my order with betoscustoms........ i don't think my wife will let me buy any more model shit for a year after that one.... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aztek_warrior

nice builds, homie....... :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2007, 02:04 AM~7725661
> *ummm well not all kits come with sunroofs son.....
> 
> 
> wait till i do my order with betoscustoms........ i don't think my wife will let me buy any more model shit for a year after that one....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thats a 63 he cut the roof on. Looks good homie. 


I feel ya. My ol lady sees me get shit in the mail all the time. Last invoice she seen was like 150$ from scale lows. She didn't say much, but she wanted to. LOL. 
I just tell her, I'm the fuckin bread maker in this bakery! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x2...... i bought over $200 in stuff from CadiLuva and a lot of ebay crap plus this scalelows order... gotta balance out somehow so i got my wife this faerie sculpture thing from england that she found on ebay.... once she got it and found out how much i actually paid for it she didn't say really much when packages came in.... lets just say that i could have funded my order from beto with what i spent on the damn thing....


----------



## ElMonte74'

I REALLY NEED TO STOCK UP ON STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:yes: finally got this car...... been chasing auctions for this kit for couple months....


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^ thats sweet!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man i no that the car with the sunroof is an impala. it very obvious. i was just sayin the reason that my caddy had a sunroof. and i no not all cars come with sunroofs "SON"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 21 2007, 06:04 AM~7741872
> *man i no that the car  with the sunroof is an impala. it very obvious. i was just sayin the reason that my caddy had a sunroof. and i no not all cars come with sunroofs "SON"
> *


^^^^^ does anyone understand what he means? i'm sure everyone that has a caddy kit here knows it comes with a sunroof.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 21 2007, 09:04 AM~7741872
> *man i no that the car  with the sunroof is an impala. it very obvious. i was just sayin the reason that my caddy had a sunroof. and i no not all cars come with sunroofs "SON"
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 5.0man

COOL........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... i went digging through my closet yesterday to find my honda that i patterned.... didn't realize just how many kits i have...










i think i gotta sell off some stuff too cuz this is only about half what i got....

anyone want these? pm me any offers for sale or trade..

dodge 'suburban'










Hond Orthia (looks like a late 90's civic wagon)



















chevy 3500 promo...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2007, 12:14 AM~7760470
> *
> dodge 'suburban'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hond Orthia (looks like a late 90's civic wagon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 how much?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

make an offer...... will trade for 1109s


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i got 1109s ! 


i would be interested in the wagon and whats up on 1 of them 48 areo backs ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 01:36 AM~7760638
> *i  got    1109s  !
> i  would  be  interested  in the  wagon  and  whats  up  on  1  of  them    48    areo  backs  ?
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
you got enough shit. :biggrin: JK man, you wanna do your deal, go ahead. That wagon is pretty badass tho.   I got a accord wagon I can build instead.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2007, 03:41 AM~7760645
> *:uh:  :uh:
> you got enough shit.  :biggrin:  JK man,  you wanna do your deal,  go ahead.  That wagon is pretty badass tho.      I got a accord wagon I can build instead.
> *



oh may bad brother ! i thought you were after the burbun ! 


hey ols school ! i trade you 2 set of 1109's for 1 them 48 areo back GALAIXIE kits !


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN IF I ONLY HAD THE MONEY OR THE WHEELS TO TRADE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

let the bidding begin..... 3 sets......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 24 2007, 10:45 AM~7762403
> *let the bidding begin..... 3 sets......
> *


of factory hubcaps.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i'm sorry if i caused some kind of mad confusion but right now i'm only sellin the burban, honda and the promo truck.... 

the dodge truck is a resin body and has no interior... just some vaccuum form windows...

i cut out the suspension on the honda to slam it on those hoppin hydros wheels and the interior needs a paint strip....

chevy dually.... i got a bunch of them some in red with black guts and some as pictured.... all in the boxes still....


----------



## wagonguy

how much for the dodge burban?


----------



## hoodstar

WHERE CAN I GET 1950 CHEVY P.U W/ VISOR


----------



## rollinoldskoo

look for this on ebay.... u can get them pretty cheap...








the kits in walmart and most shops now don't have visors or bumpers...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

trade these for revell/monogram 65 impala kits.... stock, lowrider, vert..... don't matter


----------



## rollinoldskoo

^^^^^^^^^ offer still there..... trade for 2 sets of 1109/1113 or 65 impala kits


----------



## casino2595

do you still have the original wheels pictures on the box of the orthia? if you do im interested.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

decided to take a break from my 59 wagon today....

broke open a new kit....



















gave it a golden touch....



















shaved firewall...


----------



## wagonguy

looks good so far :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

looks dope, what gold is that? spray can? 

I like the shaved firewall.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

everything i paint is rattle can or paintbrush......


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 06:23 PM~7895785
> *decided to take a break from my 59 wagon today....
> 
> broke open a new kit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave it a golden touch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaved firewall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good so far bro...................... :biggrin: 

btw....u interested in what we was talking about in the PM??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's more progress....

the shaved firewall....










got first color down on body....










some interior work....










floorpans.....










here's one i always see people forget..... the underside of the interior tub....










dashpad.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 13 2007, 05:28 PM~7896622
> *Lookin good so far bro...................... :biggrin:
> 
> btw....u interested in what we was talking about in the PM??????
> *


hey junior..... sorry i didn't respond to your PM within 5 minutes..... *I WAS BUILDING SOMETHING!!!!!!*


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 08:33 PM~7896667
> *hey junior..... sorry i didn't respond to your PM within 5 minutes..... I WAS BUILDING SOMETHING!!!!!!
> *



my bad bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 13 2007, 06:25 PM~7895792
> *looks good so far :cheesy:
> *



X2


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 13 2007, 09:24 PM~7897108
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... laid down the body color.... really needs a clearcoat...










quick look with the grill....










first mockup.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good bro!! 

I figured you would have went with the kit supremes.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm not into gold supremes....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 10:00 PM~7897331
> *i'm not into gold supremes....
> *



naw, thats true. Would be cool if you could tape them off tho. Gold stars and chrome lips. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gold motor parts.....


----------



## MKD904

What paint are you using for the gold??


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2007, 10:12 PM~7897422
> *gold motor parts.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i got the rear axle and motor glued together.... paint them tomorrow after work.... got a lot done today....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897443
> *What paint are you using for the gold??
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 14 2007, 02:37 AM~7898260
> *
> *


looks like tamiya 30/70


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897443
> *What paint are you using for the gold??
> *


TTT what paint is this??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok ok...... i'll share since u guys always are willin to help too....



















test it out on scrap chrome pieces... a thin coat does a lot...


----------



## Ronin

hahaa i got that shit tried it out a long time ago its aight you have to be carefull with it


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I LIKE THAT GOLD PAINT I ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY THE CHROME TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 14 2007, 09:02 PM~7904961
> *DAMN I LIKE THAT GOLD PAINT I ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY THE CHROME TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS :biggrin:
> *


i tried some chrome once, not sure if it was from the same company, but it didn'tshine!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 15 2007, 12:04 AM~7904974
> *i tried some chrome once, not sure if it was from the same company, but it didn'tshine!
> *


mine didnt have a shine to it either, not much of a shine.. mini said if u clear over it, it makes it worse, more of just a silver (grey) look


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:07 PM~7904995
> *mine didnt have a shine to it either, not much of a shine.. mini said if u clear over it, it makes it worse, more of just a silver (grey) look
> *


yea, it does...kindalike the silvermodel car brush paint


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:07 PM~7904995
> *mine didnt have a shine to it either, not much of a shine.. mini said if u clear over it, it makes it worse, more of just a silver (grey) look
> *



but when you start with a shiney surface, then your gonna get somewhat shiney results.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 12:09 AM~7905017
> *but when you start with a shiney surface,  then your gonna get somewhat shiney results.
> *


yea, but its just hard to get a nice chrome look from the can, the best way is sendin it to get done, for the real deal


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's another one gonna work on....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted the frame.....










decided to mess with the rear suspension...



















slammed....










locked....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... i'm starting to take this quick build too far.... i cut out part of the front fenderwells to put upper a-arms..... (post pics tomorrow) NOT gonna make them functional.... and i might just pull the rear axle from another of my 70 kits to finish this one simple...... don't wanna get too deep into this and forget my 59 wagon....


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good bro!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2007, 09:43 PM~7905794
> *here's another one gonna work on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THA BRO. ANY IDEAS ON WHAT U MIGHT DO???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 15 2007, 12:43 AM~7905794
> *here's another one gonna work on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this a kit or is this 1 resin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its a resin 74 kit i scored on ebay... has the floor and frame from my green and patterned 67wip just for a mockup pic..... gonna build it using another 67 kit but i gotta open up the hood... no firewall/cowl so not too hard...


----------



## hawkeye1777

lookin good bro........can't wait to see that 74!!!!
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did some work on the roof....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think i'll call it "Hershey Kiss"


----------



## hawkeye1777

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, here's some pics of the front end with the upper a-arms...


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good bro!! 

pagasus or one of the other aftermarket companys need to sell chrome A arms by them self. That would be sweet. :0 

Ryan cast them and chrome them and sell. :biggrin:  


shit, I didn't even see the roof until just now. Nice work on that aswell.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did a coilover setup on the rear....



















more mockup shots....


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn bro, everytime I click this topic there is different pics on here. Nice work. 

Your camera doesn't do your builds noooooooo justice at all. Try to take a pc of paper or something as a back drop. That way the camera will focus in on just the models. 
I've noticed on my camera that if I stand further back and zoom in it takes pretty good shots.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 16 2007, 03:51 AM~7913856
> *damn bro,  everytime I click this topic there is different pics on here.  Nice work.
> 
> Your camera doesn't do your builds noooooooo justice at all.  Try to take a pc of paper or something as a back drop.  That way the camera will focus in on just the models.
> I've noticed on my camera that if I stand further back and zoom in it takes pretty good shots.
> *


X2 on the pics. From what I see nice work though!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motorola V3 razr camera phone..... best i can do for now....


----------



## BiggC

Do like Travis said and try taking the pics with a paper background and see how they turn out. Might help might not. :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i'll try tomorrow..... gotta paint up the rear end and finish up the front suspension. then its on to the motor.... hopefully finish the whole car this weekend...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2007, 02:32 AM~7913937
> *ok, i'll try tomorrow..... gotta paint up the rear end and finish up the front suspension. then its on to the motor.... hopefully finish the whole car this weekend...
> *



everything is clearer in the back ground. I think that will help on the pics. Those phones have zoom or just point and click? Try it with the paper or against the wall or something and try it back alittle further? 


Good luck on getting that car done.  so far so good.


----------



## ElMonte74'

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## spikekid999

damn dude you make me wanna work on my models again lol

GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

p.s. got any more wagon models...my favorite


----------



## wagonguy

X- 109230829 on pictures, i know its a camera fone, BUT if you use a nuetral background (white construction board paper) AND you cannot forget LOTS OF LIGHTS!!!!

The more lights you have, the better picture!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 16 2007, 05:30 AM~7915134
> *damn dude you make me wanna work on my models again lol
> 
> GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:
> *


thats the whole idea.... go for it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok... trying the white background thing... not much better... any reccommendations for a decent but cheap digital camera?



















here's the motor... i'm not really feeling the all-gold motor but thats the theme i went for the bumpers and trim....sorry bout the crappy pic.... lemme know wat i gotta look for in a camera...


----------



## LowandBeyond

check ebay for some refurbed ones. You can probally get you a nice one thats been rebuilt for cheap. Thats what we did here at work. Bought 5 or so of the sony cyber shots. 4.1 mega pixel. Takes pretty good pics and vids with sounds. 

digis are pretty cheap anymore.  Probally 1/2 what your celly phone cost you. 


as far as that 70 goes..................Fuckers NICE!!!


----------



## southside groovin

x2 cant wait til i get the motivation and ideas i need to pull mine outta the box


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok... i'm not doing the functional rear just to get this one done.... glued the control arms in place and here's the final stance in the rear... gotta finish up the front next....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sprayed the headliner...










modified 94 impala donk front suspension.... will make it gold too once its done fitting up


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice bro!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 21 2007, 02:12 AM~7945898
> *nice bro!
> *


I second that! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had a little accident with my 70....










another color coat might help make it more glossy anyway......










hopefully i can clear after this and start foiling.... this has gone into overtime and i need to finish it off.... as Mini said...."focus on the build"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, quick question guys..... should i paint the motor to match the car or go old skoo chevy red?


----------



## hawkeye1777

if u ask me, make it match.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, trunk area all fixed up...










did some touchup in the body's inner fenders and the front frame where i cut out for a-arms since i was out there painting


----------



## hawkeye1777

:thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez

looks good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, was gonna paint up the core support but ran out of the brown... i'll get more tomorrow... maybe i'll just paint the engine red.... wat u guys think?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2007, 11:04 PM~7952604
> *ok, was gonna paint up the core support but ran out of the brown... i'll get more tomorrow... maybe i'll just paint the engine red.... wat u guys think?
> *


i think you should paint it to match. just my opinion though. looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, got the rear painted up.... trying to get closer shots....


----------



## LowandBeyond

if you don't paint the engine brown, paint it black.  Looks good bro. How'd you fuck up the trunk?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

when i pulled the tape after the headliner....


----------



## LowandBeyond

O I C. 
I was wondering how it got messed up back there in the back. LOL. Nice save tho. I hate stripping builds. I'd rather just buy new and start over.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

starting to leaf and foil...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

starting to leaf and foil...


----------



## Pokey

Lookin good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... i'm done for tonight... not good to foil at 11:30pm.... couple of knife slips... :angry:  well heres another mockup of where i'm at tonight.... trying to wrap this up... hood needs another coat of color...




























good night and sweet builds.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

awesome man!!  Really sets it off with that leaf.


----------



## spikekid999

looks good man.i like how you did all the window trim in gold to match :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey everybody check out my 68 hopper!!!!! I think I'll call it "No Strings Attached" 























...............





King of the Streets anyone?











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

oh shit, wireless :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


















































.........................................






















































PIG PEN ? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe..... i knew somebody would get the joke....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, found some buttons on clearance at walmart that gave me an idea so i pulled this bad boy back outta the closet and did this....


----------



## Pokey

Are ya gonna show us the set-up on that '68? Or is it "top secret"?

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just some junk in the trunk..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, here are the TOP SECRET pics..... no 'miracles' here.... just some fishin lead....










oh and it looks like my son be buildin his own soon....
got his hands on my 1/12 57 parts while it was out...


----------



## S-10sForever

Those buttons look great for speakers!!!! i wish my walmart had clearnce


----------



## LowandBeyond

killer idea for the buttons! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok here's a pic of the speakers in the car....










i dunno if i'll tear apart this dubcity for the trunk or just keep a stock style truck..


----------



## LowandBeyond

I still got a bunch of dub citys to go thru. I really like them buttons in there. I like your secret motor in that hopper also.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this technique can be applied to a variety of cars....


----------



## LowandBeyond

So now if I use this type of secret setup in my cars, does that make them off the hook?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you mean off the chain


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

It's a MIRACLE!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 05:32 PM~7989281
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm glad to see you starting to have a sense of humor :biggrin: keep building.... you doin good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+May 21 2007, 10:02 PM~7953849-->
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't paint the engine brown,  paint it black.      Looks good bro.  How'd you fuck up the trunk?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm going to go with black..... i just decided i didn't want too much brown...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@May 27 2007, 01:54 PM~7989129
> *I still got a bunch of dub citys to go thru.  I really like them buttons in there.  I like your secret motor in that hopper also.
> *


i go to the swap meet almost every weekend.... i snatch up whatever i can find usually like $5 or so.... strip screens and sounds then it goes to my son....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 03:01 PM~7988610
> *ok, found some buttons on clearance at walmart that gave me an idea so i pulled this bad boy back outta the closet and did this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude, where did you get those spinners from? I'm on the lookout for a long time now...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats a 1/12 scale 57 with the wheels/tires of the Snoop Deville RC car....


----------



## hawkeye1777

look nice....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok this is about as far as i'll take the big rims thing on cars.... dunno what color i'm gonna go on the car yet tho....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 08:34 PM~7989492
> *i go to the swap meet almost every weekend.... i snatch up whatever i can find usually like $5 or so.... strip screens and sounds then it goes to my son....
> *


sure.....down grade em for your son,thats not fair for him.....but i dont blame ya lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he'll catch on soon.... he actually recognized the snoop wires came from his christmas present he destroyed 3 months ago... he was like 'daddy my wheels' but he liked them on the 57 anyway....


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 10:59 PM~7990775
> *he'll catch on soon.... he actually recognized the snoop wires came from his christmas present he destroyed  3 months ago... he was like 'daddy my wheels' but he liked them on the 57 anyway....
> *


hahaha


----------



## Pokey

Damn man, jackin' your boys rims.  



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i should post pics of what he's done to some of my cars.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: I got a 4 yr old. I do the same shit, steal his subs and tvs and shit. Hes got me back to, He's helped me paint a few of mine when I'm not looking.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

go get a good look at this....

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/59impala/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and now take a good look at this one too.....

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/70montecarlos/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now here's the first one..... (different body on it since the original pics)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and here's the second one....










do i need to show more????


----------



## spikekid999

haha i wrecked all my dads models when i was lil


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm sure most of you have had this happen.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey thanks for the visor *southside groovin * it'll be perfect on this car....


----------



## southside groovin

no problem. is that a 37 chevy?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup...


----------



## southside groovin

lucky

























mother






































fucker
man i been wantin to get 1 of those for the longest. wanna build a replica of tovars' 37 ragtop. keep me posted on this 1 and if you find another 1 for sale let me know...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shit man i got another one..... pm me.... got this one too....


----------



## wagonguy

PM me bro, i need your addy uffin:


----------



## Tip Slow

nice car man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i been gone couple days.... finally settled with my hobby shop here over some of my cars that were stolen.... so, i picked up some new stuff to build somethin a lil different....




























i also got one of these started....










anyone else have a problem with the walmart HOK fogging???????

don't worry... i haven't forgotten about my all-out 59 wagon.... just wanna post pics when i get some things worked out...


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good. 

What fogged the pearl or the kandy? I've had abunch of problems with walmart HOK pearls fogging. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the candy lime gold.... the tangelo pearl did that to me too before but i'm kinda impatient so it might be because i didn't let the base dry out long..... hehe... some parts look real good and the rest kinda fogged... i dunno if clear or polish will help... i'll find out this weekend....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 02:13 AM~8070743
> *the candy lime gold.... the tangelo pearl did that to me too before but i'm kinda impatient so it might be because i didn't let the base dry out long..... hehe... some parts look real good and the rest kinda fogged... i dunno if clear or polish will help... i'll find out this weekend....
> *


I would think that the clear and polish would help it out. My red Monte fogged pretty bad, but it was okay after I added more clear, and then polished.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok here's an update on the status of the 67 MINI asked about...

shot some alclad on the suspension... need to redo some of it but i don't got an airbrush... didn't kno just how sensitive that shit it... 










shaved the hood... didn't paint it yet tho....










green anodized spokes....










interior just needs dash detail and flocking...










scratchbuild injector setup my son tore apart....










shot some clear on the bitch today..... after like what a year?? hehe


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and here's pics of that 70 vert.... sorry i onl got a camera phone... getting a real digi soon tho...


----------



## Tip Slow

damn that 70 vert is CLEAN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks man.... i still needed to add the back of the exhaust, a battery, radiator hose, and put sunvisors in.... eventually i will... just call it done for now...


----------



## Tip Slow

Cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukked with this today...










thanks http://www.scalelows.com for the great boot...



















i might sneak some paint on it before the sun slips away...


----------



## Pokey

That '70 is CLEAN! I like!

The '63 is lookin' good too, keep it up bro!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 04:13 AM~8070743
> *the candy lime gold.... the tangelo pearl did that to me too before but i'm kinda impatient so it might be because i didn't let the base dry out long..... hehe... some parts look real good and the rest kinda fogged... i dunno if clear or polish will help... i'll find out this weekend....
> *


i had some mettalic blue walmart paint that fogged up on my and i had a can of clear so i shot it with that and you couldnt even tell!! hope it works out on yours


----------



## Tip Slow

nice job on the 63.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor done..... hehe....


----------



## Pokey

Nice motor!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2007, 05:00 PM~8073186
> *and here's pics of that 70 vert.... sorry i onl got a camera phone... getting a real digi soon tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty good!


----------



## Linc

the green 65 is bad ass! :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

The cleanest motor i have seen,man good job


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this bitch got some booty on it.....


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2007, 10:55 AM~8076257
> *this bitch got some booty on it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were can i get a booty?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

from a parts car....


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8076460
> *from a parts car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, my homie has dat kit, but wat kit iz dat again?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2007, 11:14 AM~8076361
> *were can i get a booty?
> *


in beverly hills lol


----------



## Tip Slow

clean as hell


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2007, 10:55 AM~8076257
> *this bitch got some booty on it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good! but you need some better pics, they would look alot better


----------



## rollinoldskoo

trunk setup finalized.... here's a mockup pic.... what u guys think?










i might put a mirror panel under the pumps and more upholstery under the amp...


----------



## wagonguy

hey gilbert, sorry i couldnt ship your package out yesterday, BUT ill ship it today, guarantee :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Shits looking good bro. I love that 67! :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2007, 03:25 AM~8087928
> *trunk setup finalized.... here's a mockup pic.... what u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might put a mirror panel under the pumps and more upholstery under the amp...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i decided to go a whole different direction yesterday...

got some angle pieces and made battery racks...





































the rack will actually be mounted to the frame thru holes in the trunk floor...


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## Tip Slow

Would be a clean setup


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT

i really need a fukkin better camera.....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 04:07 AM~8101805
> *TTT
> 
> i really need a fukkin better camera.....
> *



LOOKS GOOD! what camera do you have? looks like it could take good pics, maybe not using it right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just a camera phone.....


----------



## southside groovin

did u use the whole bumper from the 58 or just the booty glued to the 63 bumper?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

USE A SOLID COLOR BACKGROUND THEN IT CAN ONLY FOCUS ON DETAILS ....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cut out the center of the 63 then added in the center of the 58


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2007, 04:11 AM~8101811
> *just a camera phone.....
> *



ok,. well you need to get a new fucking camera! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats what she said....


----------



## drnitrus

Nice Rack :biggrin: 

looks pretty cool like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm not feelin the color combo here.... what u guys think???


----------



## rodburner1974

i think the tan should be lighter, but it might be ok :dunno:


----------



## MKD904

I like it....run with the gold foil......Looks good....what color is it??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 15 2007, 12:08 AM~8108287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not feelin the color combo here.... what u guys think???
> *



Thats BUTTER FOOL! 

Now this a a differnt color that really works with this body style !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its the crap walmart HOK spray Kandy Lime Gold over tamiya TS-16 yellow.... wish i had a better camera to capture it in the sun... i finally got some decent use out of the walmart $7 crap...


----------



## LowandBeyond

that caddy looks good bro!! :0


----------



## spikekid999

i think itll look good if you do the interior the same color as the roof there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 14 2007, 07:14 PM~8108337
> *I like it....run with the gold foil......Looks good....what color is it??
> *


ok i guess i'll do this.... maybe turn some of the chrome gold.... not all but like maybe just the front bumper center, grill, emblems and taillights....


----------



## Pokey

Color combo looks great to me. Some gold would definetly set it off!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok..... been wanting to post progress pics all fukkin day but my phone texting shit was down..... here's some progress on that caddy.....

gold taillight bezels...










gold grill insert and bumper center.... interior painted too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks killer with that gold! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's the progress on my 63 vert.....

interior painted and body primered.....










floorpans and trunk painted....



















i'm hoping to paint the battery rack and frame tomorrow afternoon... gonna be dark green...


----------



## LowandBeyond

going to be a coolass color. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i might put some of that walmart HOK Kandy Lime Gold over it too....


----------



## lowridermodels

YO THAT CADDY IS SICK...THE 63 IS LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 17 2007, 11:05 PM~8125243
> *:biggrin:
> *


borrowed a real digital cam from a homie at work today..... here's the first bunch of pics..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks like it be a daily! good job


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: here's more.....







































more coming.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

damn that shit looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 damn that 63 is gonna be killer :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whats it sittin on the hood of?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my old 77 caddy coupedeville....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

motor for my 64 chevy pickup.....










thanks *wagonguy*..... Chevy grill in the box fits the 84 GMC truck....











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 19 2007, 10:19 PM~8139058
> *
> 
> thanks wagonguy..... Chevy grill in the box fits the 84 GMC truck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



uffin:


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

your going to have to keep that camera. Tell him you lost it or something. Makes your rides look alot nicer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:yes: :thumbsup: :yes: 

hey man on that what are the wheels on that gold/tan monte ??

they look just like tru's :thumbsup: the 65 riv kit with adjustments ??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they are from the AMT 66 mercury kit... best lookin tru-spokes i found.... front rim section an tires from pegasus 1109





> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 19 2007, 08:28 PM~8139442
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> 
> hey man on that what are the wheels on that gold/tan monte ??
> 
> they look just like tru's  :thumbsup: the 65 riv kit with adjustments ??
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

thank man -- you can bet i will be grabbing a couple of those kits :yes: 


:thumbsup: damn that monte is detailed out :thumbsup: looks great with the better pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the pics i had durin the drop-top buildoff did it no justice..... i got 2 of those kits... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 19 2007, 08:38 PM~8139499
> *thank man -- you can bet i will be grabbing a couple of those kits  :yes:
> :thumbsup: damn that monte is detailed out  :thumbsup:  looks great with the better pics
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: i been holding out takin pics on some of these waitin for a real camera....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTFT for me... i'll have pics of one more car i been hiding in the morning.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's my 66 chevelle wagon.... haven't taken pics of this before since i knew they' come out like crap with my cell phone cam....


----------



## wagonguy

you KNOW! i like that bro!!! uffin:

whats the plans for it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well interior is pretty much done.... just gotta get the body and the rest done.... gonna be that same lavender color.....


----------



## MARINATE

NICE LOOKING BUILDS HOMIE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks...... all rattle jobs too.... except the few diecast in there.... but that ford dually still needs its skin....


----------



## ALL"D"AY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 20 2007, 12:11 AM~8139632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey were can I find this chevy truck??? I have been looking for that year


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its a combination of one of the AMT C-1500 truck kits or promos



















and one of these.....










u can get them off ebay at a pretty good price still....





> hey were can I find this chevy truck??? I have been looking for that year
> [/b]


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 20 2007, 11:38 AM~8141294
> *here's my 66 chevelle wagon.... haven't taken pics of this before since i knew they' come out like crap with my cell phone cam....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love it. i wanna do somethin like that to the interior of the 65 chevelle wagon i picked up today


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT for me.... :biggrin: gonna go paint something.... wish me luck guys... post pics later....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 09:32 PM~8151131
> *TTT for me....  :biggrin: gonna go paint something.... wish me luck guys... post pics later....
> *


good luck man lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok..... gonna go do more now.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM THATS LIME GREEN TO THE FULLEST..LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

somethin different for the shelf.....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks good!!!.........reminds me of a glowstick tho.


----------



## spikekid999

looks like the same color i painted my 65 chevelle wagon yesterday :thumbsup: gotta love da lime green


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999

looks good man :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the frame painted..... gonna alclad the suspension sunday.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone got a spare revell 63 windshield??? :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... since i now gotta get a new windshield for the vert.... i busted out another kit for the window but ended up fukkin with it instead of just takin out the windshield until i get a new one.. but.... in the immortal words of Bob Marley....."alright.... we jammin...."


----------



## ElMonte74'

LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 22 2007, 10:08 AM~8154892
> *LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks guys.... while fitting up the vert i noticed how well the interior fit this body.... i'll cut out the other side tonight and work on the jambs....


----------



## Pokey

Alot of NICE work goin' on here, keep it up!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i did a little more today....




























hehe... those pens suck by the way..... Roseart pens work great!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks nice as hell. 

Rose arts are the best. Soooo smooth of ink flow. :cheesy: Looks killer man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's more progress.....


----------



## Pokey

Nice pen work brother!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's the dash....


----------



## LowandBeyond

alot better than I could do.   Looks good man. I was wondering why the blue frame, but it'll all tie in together now. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the lines aren't as clean as i'd like but oh well.... practice makes perfect.... the frame is actually a dark green color.... duplicolor "Cayman" ford color...


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gotta try my best to step up to the plate....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a new tool today to help make my flocking work better....


----------



## LowandBeyond

I got a few of those, but still can't flock worth a fuck. :biggrin: :biggrin: They help alot tho.


----------



## Tip Slow

dang man nice work on that 63,what tape did u use to mask it off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no tape..... just pens...


----------



## Tip Slow

No tape!!!dang man that nice that you can do that without the tape.im gona do a 86 monte pinstrip,wish me luck


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok done for tongiht....


----------



## LowandBeyond

you going to kandy over it??? That'll hide some of the penwork flaws.


----------



## Tip Slow

Cool keep us posted,that dash work is real nice man


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 23 2007, 01:15 AM~8159966
> *you going to kandy over it???  That'll hide some of the penwork flaws.
> *



i was just about to say that, it looks clean as hell though, but kandy over it will be sexy LOL

i dont have a steady enuff hand to do a whole car like that LOL


----------



## drnitrus

damn you got a steady hand

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i'll make a separate test piece to see if i like it or not with candy.... that way i don't gotta redo the whole damn thing... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

DAMN that shit is tight. wish i could do that!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anybody can..... just gotta try.... i did a practice car before i did this one...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 10:36 AM~8161175
> *ok i'll make a separate test piece to see if i like it or not with candy.... that way i don't gotta redo the whole damn thing...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 01:09 PM~8161322
> *anybody can..... just gotta try.... i did a practice car before i did this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im sure i could but i no it wouldnt turn out nearly as good as that. plus i got a need model today. 05/06 SRT8 charger with workin lambos and the hood n trunk open :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the truck MINI!!!!! the MPC version is so much better than the Revell....

MPC...








Revell...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shot clear on the trunk and body today.... decided to just move forward and try candy some other time.... had to clear it before i fucked it up of my son got to it.... now i can do the lines on the other side of the body tonight... i got too many things going to complicate this any more....


----------



## Pokey

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

with these 2 truck kits... and the chevy truck grill from wagonguy...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i can build 2 of these 4 versions.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

but i'll be good and put both away for now..... or i won't finish any of the others....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 08:57 PM~8163281
> *i can build 2 of these 4 versions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like these 2. the boxy grille matches the long box good :thumbsup: cant wait to see whatcha got in store for em.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice lookin trucks. I need to break out my fully shaved amt chevy and finish it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin out my front door..... too nice weather not to paint something.....


----------



## twinn

sweet


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some paint down.....














































i'll pattern the roof later if the sun sticks around..... if not i'm sure tomorrow be just as great...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 09:00 PM~8163776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin out my front door..... too nice weather not to paint something.....
> *



you sombitch. I'm taking your camera away!! Post some damn models, not the beach and the beautiful weather. :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

both them Impalas are looking awesome!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 23 2007, 09:14 PM~8163847
> *both them Impalas are looking awesome!
> *


x2!


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a mockup with the wheels..... 










gonna give the wheels another coat tomorrow...


----------



## wagonguy

what you doing that with, "the detailer"?


----------



## STRANGER

nice as fuck ! mad props..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8164298
> *what you doing that with, "the detailer"?
> *


dulpicolor anodized green..... the front half of the rim got good coverage... gotta spray from behind now.... here they are on the 63.... might do another set for it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the passenger side done.... clear and foil and clear again tomorrow and the body will be done....


----------



## Tip Slow

Keep up the good work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you won't see much of it because of the rack but its a nice detail touch...


----------



## LowandBeyond

looking good man. More of a steady hand then me.  I'll be tapeing mine off to penstripe them. If I ever get the nuts to try a full stripe job. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm more afraid of what might happen when i pull tape......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 01:48 AM~8164860
> *i'm more afraid of what might happen when i pull tape......
> *



not if you was shakey........ I think it'll be cool? Going to have to try it. I got a brand new set of rose arts at home never been opened. :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 01:48 AM~8164860
> *i'm more afraid of what might happen when i pull tape......
> *


That's why I use Tamiya tape. Kinda expensive, but ya don't have to worry about it pulling the paint off.  

Not that you need it, looks like you're doing a fine job just doing it free-hand!


----------



## mista_gonzo

Wassup Rollinoldskoo you got some nice bro! Keep up the good work. I took a break, but now my 10 y/o son is getting me back into building cause he wants to enter the upcoming show in Sept. AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

weather still great.... takin full advantage.... cleared the other side of my 63 vert..... and worked a bit more one this....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok here she is..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo

should i go with gold spokes and trim or just chrome trim?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pulled the guts from another old 64 project for this one.... matches pretty well.....





































GANGSTA.... GANGSTA.....


----------



## spikekid999

shit looks tight homes.i think you should go with gold spokes n trim to help set it off. looks like the car is silver and i think the chrome would blend in to much.


----------



## EVIL C

That an awsome on that top. also go with gold :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on that roof! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

stealing the motor from the other car too....


----------



## Pokey

Nice engine!

Are those the Edelbrock dress-up parts from the AMT '55 Chevy?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 24 2007, 04:36 PM~8167398
> *Nice work on that roof! :cheesy:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 24 2007, 02:53 PM~8167719
> *Nice engine!
> 
> Are those the Edelbrock dress-up parts from the AMT '55 Chevy?
> *


yup!!! :biggrin: still gotta wireup the bad boy


----------



## spikekid999

motor looks nice as hell. put a distributor,plug wires,and the belts on it and itll look like the real thing! keep up the great work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got back on this car now..... opened up the othe side and started 'jammin' it.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 25 2007, 12:38 AM~8169440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


underglow kit :dunno: :biggrin: looks good man. do the hinges work or they just so the door stays on??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummmm they work dude....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better go get some rest..... done way too much post whorin tonight......


----------



## 408models

the roof is lookin good bro.


----------



## MARINATE

ALL THESE BUILDS LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU FOR AWHILE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALL"D"AY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 03:50 PM~8167208
> *pulled the guts from another old 64 project for this one.... matches pretty well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA.... GANGSTA.....
> *



I like that green and silver combo it looks good!


----------



## [email protected]

> I like that green and silver combo it looks good!
> [/b]


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

they all look good.. so do the ones on your home page


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for all the comments guys..... did more work today but i had to return the camera to my friend so unforunately no more pics till i can borrow again or buy one....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i took some pics or the 63 vert.... got foil done.... shitty pics again tho.... i'll get better ones later...


----------



## Pokey

Damn bro, you need to give 88mcls his camera back!  

Just playin' man, looks good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 26 2007, 06:49 AM~8177817
> *Damn bro, you need to give 88mcls his camera back!
> 
> 
> *


uhhhhhhhh :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 26 2007, 05:49 AM~8177817
> *Damn bro, you need to give 88mcls his camera back!
> 
> Just playin' man, looks good!
> *


 :biggrin: 

looks nice bro, like that green


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 26 2007, 03:49 AM~8177817
> *Damn bro, you need to give 88mcls his camera back!
> 
> Just playin' man, looks good!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

are those decals? those are nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

still got great weather so i'm taking full advantage..... painted this 65 impala and 37 chevy vert.... foil and motor/chassis work can wait.... don't need super weather for that....


----------



## twinn

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, got my basecoats on the fenders and body for my 37 vert.... candy tomorrow.... let it gas out....


----------



## BiggC

:0 Lookin' good bro!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

oldskoo that 6 tre looks clean. and thanks for showing how you did your hinges on that 64 cause i needed help on mine :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the comments guys.... helps keep me moving.... now i gonna brainstorm for patterns on the 65.... whole car or roof action again..... or just OG...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

got a nice ass collection going on there. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2007, 08:59 PM~8183862
> *ok, got my basecoats on the fenders and body for my 37 vert.... candy tomorrow.... let it gas out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



will you please tell me how this goes together, i have one but im scayed to build it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8183900
> *:0  Lookin' good bro!!
> *


*x2 *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a new toy today.......



















fitted up to the 94 Impala chassis with a little trimming around the rear.... but i'm gonna put it away for now until i finish up more shit.....


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's better pics of the 63.....



















here's some of the 37 and 65 from yesterday...



















thats just the basecoats for both cars..... doesn't the 65 look like a promo?


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dammit!!!! :angry: color didn't come out right..... fender looks awesome but not right..... don't really care for the body color either...






































they don't match.....


----------



## wimone

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2007, 04:31 PM~8197137
> *dammit!!!!  :angry: color didn't come out right..... fender looks awesome but not right..... don't really care for the body color either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't match.....
> *


2-tone!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well yea thats the idea but the two colors don't go together well..... i got one more trick up my sleeve for this before i decide to dunk it..... pics if it comes out right....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

can't see the flakes in the fender in this picture but they're there....


----------



## spikekid999

the blue looks a lot better. is the fender black or a really dark blue? either or it looks awsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dark blue


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good man. 

I've been busy working on my garage and shit. I haven't touched one for a few days.   
I did paint a engine cover for my lawn mower yesterday! :cheesy: :cheesy: Candy red biotches.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the light really plays with this color.....


----------



## Pokey

That's an interesting color, I like!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i decided to go a little nuts on the 65...... just wanna keep trying out new and harder shit.... stage 2 is done.....


----------



## MARINATE

DAM HOMIE...YOUR HARD AT WORK ON THEM CARS....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i put most all my cars into my caddy for a little while after i spray them.... my wifey hates when i bring them in and they still gassin out....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 10:32 PM~8205809
> *i decided to go a little nuts on the 65...... just wanna keep trying out new and harder shit.... stage 2 is done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats some crazy shit man. thats gonna look tight as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i might add more colors tomorrow.... depends how ambitious i feel after work.... and most likely candy over it all......



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2007, 05:38 PM~8205860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put most all my cars into my caddy for a little while after i spray them.... my wifey hates when i bring them in and they still gassin out....
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie i like the patterns


----------



## ElRafa

Thats badass homie your going all out :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on those patterns!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 30 2007, 08:17 AM~8207713
> *Nice work on those patterns!
> *



X2 LOOKIN GOOD .I NEED TO TRY SOME PATTERN WORK ON ONE OF MY RIDES.


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good man!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

@#$%^&*(%$%^&*&^ :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

i sprayed candy red over the patterns on the 65 and now u can hardly see them.... i'm so pissed of.... got some other stuff painted nice tho....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

picked up another limo from the swap meet today.... stripped it down and shortened already to be painted tomorrow...


----------



## MARINATE

NICE I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET ME ONE SINCE THEY DON'T MAKE THEM IN PLASTIC :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my other one is with the jimmy flintstone dudes..... dunno if they gonna make somethin with it yet tho.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

maybe i should just send to twinn to get it casted or somethin.....  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:10 PM~8215387
> *picked up another limo from the swap meet today.... stripped it down and shortened already to be painted tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about someone cast the limo its self and make it a resin custom like some of the caddys were made from limos i think. but that could be done by mini, beto , twinn or biggs into the right thing and evryone could be happy with it and the madness would be over


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ummm the only reason they started with a limo is cuz thats what was made and sold before by All American Models.... u know back when u were still in Huggies son..... why cast a limo when u can just cast a town car???? :uh:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8215528
> *ummm the only reason they started with a limo is cuz thats what was made and sold before by All American Models.... u know back when u were still in Huggies son..... why cast a limo when u can just cast a town car????  :uh:
> *


x2, they also sold a 4 door fleet but not many


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 11:10 PM~8215387
> *picked up another limo from the swap meet today.... stripped it down and shortened already to be painted tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatcha want for the table thing in the bottom right?i cant think of what its called


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sorry.... wetbar and j-seats from this and my other one are being traded already before i got this one....


----------



## spikekid999

o alright. i just thought that wetbar would look sweet in the back of my wagon behind the backseat.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:16 PM~8215415
> *maybe i should just send to twinn to get it casted or somethin.....    :biggrin:
> *



twinn done cut up a diecast and still haven't seen a resin of it. Don't look like thats gonna happen.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8215528
> *ummm the only reason they started with a limo is cuz thats what was made and sold before by All American Models.... u know back when u were still in Huggies son..... why cast a limo when u can just cast a town car????  :uh:
> *


 I MEANT THE TOWN CAR


----------



## rollinoldskoo

umm thats what i said.......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

.....no its not


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2007, 06:16 PM~8215415
> *maybe i should just send to twinn to get it casted or somethin.....    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i don't got that camera again but here's pics of my 77 monte and 65 lincoln i painted yesterday......


----------



## LowandBeyond

you painted something, I just can't tell what the fuck they are. :biggrin: :biggrin: 






From what I can see they look good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... i don't got the good camera so i had to get up close with my cell to show the colors good.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

just buy Wagonguys. I'm getting tired of seeing it bumped up all the time. LOL. JK. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll probably be able to borrow it again tomorrow......


----------



## spikekid999

i wanna see more of that linc


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 1 2007, 11:58 PM~8216484
> *just buy Wagonguys.  I'm getting tired of seeing it bumped up all the time.  LOL.  JK.  :biggrin:
> *



:angry:

:biggrin:

hey i did lower it to $80, but i MIGHT be able to hook a homie up.... 



> *yea.... i don't got the good camera so i had to get up close with my cell to show the colors good.....*


PM me uffin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 29 2007, 10:52 PM~7582158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waz this lookin' like ...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 3 2007, 05:02 PM~8228988
> *waz this lookin' like ...
> *


Damn man, you read my mind. I was gettin' ready to ask about that GP too! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i packed it away to do some other builds..... but something will be happening soon....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this is just randomb shit but i fukkin miss this car....  










sold it to a friend 3 years ago and he ended up fukkin it up.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 04:40 PM~8229262
> *this is just randomb shit but i fukkin miss this car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sold it to a friend 3 years ago and he ended up fukkin it up....  :angry:  :angry:
> *


It's in good hands now... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jul 3 2007, 03:05 PM~8229430
> *It's in good hands now... :0
> *


yea i hope.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 05:07 PM~8229447
> *yea i hope.....
> *


ELITE CAR CLUB....I wouldn't worry.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i kno..... i told u remember...... :ugh:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 05:28 PM~8229612
> *i kno..... i told u remember......  :ugh:
> *


So nothing to worry about. It'll get done right. I'm going to the President's wedding this weekend and get the scoops on the status of the Rivi... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 damn..... call me homie..... i wanna kno...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better pics of the lincoln.....


----------



## spikekid999

im lovin the linc


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 6 2007, 10:10 PM~8252135
> *im lovin the linc
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2007, 11:12 PM~8252148
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



X-2 BRO LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## wagonguy

oh shit son, keep the rag that way, it looks like the person driving can affrod d'z and a nice paint job, but cant afford a new roof, FUCKIN SWEET BRO!!!

i say kep it, but thats just my 2cent... uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats my 2 year old son's hand making it hop.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o so youll hurt my feelings but not his?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 07:22 PM~8252210
> *o so youll hurt my feelings but not his?
> *


who?


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jul 6 2007, 05:22 AM~8247125
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

that 66 is fuckin sexy!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 7 2007, 01:22 AM~8252210
> *o so youll hurt my feelings but not his?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 12:05 AM~8252402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the way this is going


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/projects.html

in the "chevybombtrucks" there is a blue one i painted back in 2001....

finally got more done on it today......


----------



## BiggC

Thats lookin' good, love the two tone. :cheesy:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

tight...


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 8-Ball

man i love the two-tone what do the undies look like


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not started.... just frame....


----------



## chrisijzerman

Wow homie :0 
U realy know how to use youre tape dont you ?
I see absolutely no bleeding of the different colors...
Just keep it up this way and im sure this one will rock our arse :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Looking GOOD Bro. You got alot of projects going on (thought I was bad w/4 cars). Cant wait to see what you pull out next!!!! AuRyTe, Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no kidding.... i got a shelf full of projects..... and a closetfull too.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a little kustom corner detail....


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good like the corner detailing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sprayed this today too.....




























gonna go tamiya orange for the roof/trim/guts....


----------



## BiggC

:0 I'm loving that color.


----------



## drnitrus

that two tone looks real good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got more work in on the orange cadillac..... roof and headliner done without accidents this time.....


----------



## 8-Ball

^^^^^^ thsts sick dude i am a caddy lover


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok now its ready for some paint.......


----------



## 8-Ball

man i need to get me one of those were can i get one at.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 10 2007, 03:10 AM~8272519
> *ok now its ready for some paint.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, the back door the top body line isnt lined up and u havent gotten the roof on yet have you


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 10 2007, 03:16 AM~8272555
> *man i need to get me one of those were can i get one at.
> *


flower factory has em, their diecast 1/25 scale..


----------



## roy 23

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2007, 02:24 AM~7499784
> *Great  ideas !  LOL !
> LOOKS  like  i    made  you  a  MINI  ME !
> I  started  these  Last  year !    LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH  and  the  67    with the  roof  swap!  LOL!  I  did  that    MINI  years  ago !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!    Please  keep  us    posted  on  Both  your  new  projects !  And  if  you  ever  need  any  help  There  are  a  bunch  of  REAL  BUILDERS  on  here    that    will  be  happy  to  do  what  we  can  !
> *


nice wagan


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wish that was my wagon but that was made by Minidreams Inc.

got more on my caddy done yesterday....





































gotta spray a dullcote on the guts tho....


----------



## BiggC

Damn thats bright. lol Lookin good though.


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that 2 tone truck. :0 :0


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 10 2007, 01:16 AM~8272785
> *flower factory has em, their diecast 1/25 scale..
> *


link


----------



## drnitrus

tight caddie


----------



## Pokey

Damn, you almost need to have some sunglasses to look at that Caddy. Nice!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

TIGHT CADDY...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this is some artwork of what i'm gonna try to do....


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homie. is it gonna have matching interior


----------



## chris mineer

that caddy is sic.. by the way cheek your pms


----------



## 408models

BAD ASS BRO ITS COMING OUT CLEAN


----------



## aeazy617

love that caddy its smooth as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks..... now i just gotta find my orange pens....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: Lookin good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Pokey

NICE!


----------



## wagonguy

hno: he starting to use the BMF hno:

good detail work on that homie, i have never used BMF on the interior, but i think im going to :biggrin:

youve inspired me LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work bro!! :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 14 2007, 12:03 AM~8306050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight...


----------



## spikekid999

DAMN that shits tight.keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

said goodbye to my old cadillac yesterday.... oh well for the money it would take me to make it clean i could get somethin better.... sucks to see an old friend off to the scrapyard tho.... had it since 99...


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 you could sold that for some good money on here


----------



## 8-Ball

:tears: :tears: i kno how that feels homie after they broke into mine i sent her off to the yard.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm in hawaii dude.... i kept the headlights.... maybe they'll go in my regal....


----------



## spikekid999

oh ya i forgot about that.


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn dude, you scraped it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i was offering it to the homies but they say they dunno anyone lookin for a ride.... so i said fukk it.... i rent the place i got and they say i needed to move out some cars... had so much in the caddy but i rather keep my wagon....


----------



## spikekid999

man if i woulda knowin you were tryin to get rid of it i woulda put word out in the WI and MN thread. or you coulda put it up on ebay


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did a lil bit of work on the orange caddy tonight.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

might redo it with more stripes since i fukked the bottom row....


----------



## 8-Ball

i like the stripes u laying homie. now can we work on that interior. j/k :biggrin: looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good man!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

re-did the stripes.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

free hand or tape? :0 :0 If that free hand, I was I could do that. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hehe.... tape.... i still need a lot of practice..... might candy green over all of it.... i dunno...... i liked how the candy looked over your monte and i don't like the bright orange guts on this caddy.....


----------



## 8-Ball

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

candy orange?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i don't like the dupli-color orange.... i only use it for gold trim....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2007, 01:03 AM~8342909
> *i don't like the dupli-color orange.... i only use it for gold trim....
> *



I was wondering what color it was you used for gold. I was thinking it was orange............. I thought thats why I bought it. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just gotta go light with the paint or it will look orange..... looks fukked when u first spray it but it clears out when it dries....


----------



## LowandBeyond

thank you man. I was thinking of doing gold trim and foil on that green 57 chevy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good enough for me. Better than selling one of the kids just to have shit gold plated. 

I'll try it tomm if I can and hopefully it'll come out good.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 02:27 AM~8342969
> *looks good enough for me.  Better than selling one of the kids just to have shit gold plated.
> I'll try it tomm if I can and hopefully it'll come out good.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

haven't done much building in the past week.... here's some of what i did...





































gonna try to fit up a 60 impala chassis....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally got one of those damn 75 cutlass promos... started to fuck with it before i even got home from the post office...










got home and continued a bit....



















is that strip dividing the taillights correct? its so thin and shitty lookin i was thinkin bout chopping them out.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8382269
> *haven't done much building in the past week.... here's some of what i did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna try to fit up a 60 impala chassis....
> *


im lovin that engine compartment :thumbsup: whatd you use? if you dont mind me askin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

found this on google after searching for 75 cutlass......










i'm gonna chop it out and primer the car....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got a chrome plated kit from a friend


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok... chopped and cleaned the mold lines a bit.... time for a quick wash and primer.....


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good homie what color you going on this one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the body painted up.... when its dry enough i'll tape off some roof shit....


----------



## LowandBeyond

so far so good bro.


----------



## MARINATE

NICE WHAT COLOR YOU GOING ON THE CUT THROAT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now time to lay out some simple patterns....


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice.


----------



## BlitZ

Looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 09:57 PM~8383524
> *nice.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

thats killer bro!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

WANT TO SELL THE '60 ELK?


----------



## lonnie

looks nice


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 24 2007, 08:27 PM~8384409
> *looks nice
> *


LONNIE, I THOUGHT YOU WHERE MIA


----------



## BlitZ

What color blue is on the roof?


----------



## spikekid999

im lovin the blue on the roof


----------



## lonnie

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 09:29 PM~8384429
> *LONNIE, I THOUGHT YOU WHERE MIA
> *


for a while been in surgery bro now ive got take care of everyone i pissed off by not shipping their things but im back every one will be happy soon :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN, looks good homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jul 24 2007, 06:34 PM~8384468
> *What color blue is on the roof?
> *


----------



## BlitZ

cool, that thing looks clean...


----------



## spikekid999

hell ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602

nice cutlass!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks guys.... gonna foil it tonight.... and hopefully foil couple other cars....


----------



## ElRafa

That looks clean I like the top :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

SHIT LOOKS NICE


----------



## LowandBeyond

very nice bro.


----------



## drnitrus

niice


----------



## twinn

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE...SOME BMF & YOUR GOOD TO GO


----------



## Pokey

Lovin' that Cutlass, looks good in blue! I may have to pick up another one of these and paint it blue, I already built a candy red one, and I just started an orange one. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Here's my red one for inspiration. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE POKEY HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR INSPIRATION!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 Niceee!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 26 2007, 05:18 AM~8395180
> *Here's my red one for inspiration. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got one of those montes lined up to be painted next.....


----------



## lonnie




----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome man..... thank you.... i can get back to this soon....


----------



## chris mineer

looks good... let me know if we are still on for the trade


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup.... that kit i got ain't goin nowhere else homie....


----------



## chris mineer

thanks..im sending u an pm


----------



## holly.hoodlum

KOOL CHOICE OF COLORS...



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 10:14 PM~8384812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



N' ANOTHER 1...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup!!!! remember i wanted yours!!!!! i went and got my own on ebay :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

got it based.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WIth the last pic and your hand in the back ground it makes the monte look like 1/8 scale ! LOL !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea... it does.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: too bad they don't make one.... jevries could do some wonders...


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 07:40 PM~8400895
> *WIth  the  last    pic    and  your  hand  in the  back  ground    it  makes  the  monte  look  like 1/8  scale  !    LOL !
> *



and in the first it looks like its a 1/32 LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


looks good BTW uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

more graphics coming....


----------



## LowandBeyond

very nice bro! That one pics does look funny. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its gonna go for a swimm in the purple pool..... after these pics i started sprayin some candy over it and some fukkin rain started....


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good Man!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i tried cleanin it up a bit and spraying more candy over it before i dunk it.... fogged up..... i'll let it sit overnight and check it tomorrow to see if it clears up or if it can be waxed..... if i don't like it.... it gets the purple bath....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 26 2007, 11:42 PM~8402217
> *well i tried cleanin it up a bit and spraying more candy over it before i dunk it.... fogged up..... i'll let it sit overnight and check it tomorrow to see if it clears up or if it can be waxed..... if i don't like it.... it gets the purple bath....
> *


I hear ya. I've got one of my nephews cars in the bath now. He's been painting it with cans and the paint keeps fogging up on his also. I thank this is the 5 time it's been painted, now for #6. lol


----------



## jevries

Dammit, those silver base coats look so good!! :biggrin: 
Patterns look great by the way!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some pics before and after a quick wax job.....




























sorry usin my shitty cam phone again... gonna get the digital cam later today


----------



## spikekid999

o shit i need me sun glasses  lol looks damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some outside pics.....




























better pics this evening i hope....


----------



## BlitZ

That blue looks sic... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

i think its purp


----------



## BlitZ

yeah i think it mught be burple...


----------



## Pokey

Looks like blue to me. Either way, it's badass! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the sides have a thin coat of the purple (before the rain hit) and then i covered everthing with the blue.....


----------



## spikekid999

yup you were right blitz,its burple lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better pics as i promised....


----------



## Linc

thats a badass car! love the color and you patterns suit it! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ

:0 very cool color...


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 8-Ball

looks good big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

next victim..... paint tomorrow if it stripps nicely....


----------



## Pokey

I love that Monte! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

coming soon to a builder near...... well me!!! 



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lol nice cant see what you do with that one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its a kit version of this promo with opening hood and all...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=009

item #190134888678 other goodies comin too...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh damn this is some lucky shit.... this car used to be all all light blue for a while.... about 2 years ago i decided to 2-tone it.... forgot i had testors clear over it all and it wrinkled up on me.... put it away till last night.... i really liked its color so i was sad to put it in the bath.... now i pulled it out.... and here's the pics....























































the clear coat stripped and i lost the decals but other than that i think its a success..... i'll just sand the roof a bit and give the top and bed some tamiya pearl white or patterns...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## rollinoldskoo

add some pinstripes from the lowrider 39 sedan delivery and it alllll G


----------



## LowandBeyond

hell yea bro!!! Can't beat that. Fucker come out clean. I've done that with eazy off cleaner. Paint looked like ass so I decided to strip it. It was faded white with the humidity. Sprayed that shit on there and made it shine.  Guess the same as this, took the top layer off and didn't the others. Dunno?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

when i didn't use primer on this body.... so maybe the duplicolor had enough bite to endure the ride...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gave the seats a little lean back...


----------



## spikekid999

damn dude you did get lucky,turned out awsome. howd you lean the seats back?


----------



## Pokey

El Camino lookin' DAMN good!

Might I make a suggestion? Try removing the mold lines on the seats. I've found that it makes the interior alot cleaner.


----------



## shrekinacutty

LOOKING NICE HAVEN'T REALLY SEEN MANY 79'S ON HERE


----------



## holly.hoodlum

tight...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 30 2007, 03:10 AM~8424296
> *El Camino lookin' DAMN good!
> 
> Might I make a suggestion? Try removing the mold lines on the seats. I've found that it makes the interior alot cleaner.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: will do....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally got around to shaving all that fukkin bondo i put on my son's car... got it in primer now... still needs a lot more work before i'll get it painted....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 01:47 AM~8434280
> *finally got around to shaving all that fukkin bondo i put on my son's car... got it in primer now... still needs a lot more work before i'll get it painted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like he's throwing up the W. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i dropped it 1.5 inches in chassis and the tricycle wires drop it another 1/2 inch....


----------



## BiggC

Looks good man.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 31 2007, 03:51 AM~8434288
> *Looks like he's throwing up the W.    :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha it does. good job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Pedalcar is lookin' sweet man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2007, 09:34 AM~8435831
> *Pedalcar is lookin' sweet man!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some progress still workin on it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

foil done....




























next clear and motor work.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just tryin to keep up with the Jones'


----------



## Guest

Looks good! How well does that foil stick compared to the chrome.


----------



## rodburner1974

nice work ! i like the Elky paint job!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

trunk setup....










just needs plumbing and wiring.... and paint batteries...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:yes: :yes: :yes: I like that setup of batts.  what did those come in again? The elco?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 11:22 PM~8462326
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:    I like that setup of batts.    what did those come in again?  The elco?
> *



yups.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

which one come with the 12 batts? Like in the blue caddy I got from Bodine?


----------



## LowandBeyond

these?


----------



## drnitrus

60 impala?


----------



## 408models

nice bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 3 2007, 02:58 AM~8462635
> *60 impala?
> *


yup....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 07:49 PM~8467817
> *yup....
> *



cool thanks guys.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the body cleared....




























but got some problems....










yellow showing thru on the roof and some of the roof edged peeled up....

also.... i've never seen this before and i had a hard time getting a pic of it...... the paint underneath looks like it cracked or something....


----------



## BlitZ

thats happened to me before, sand then respray....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8467891
> *thats happened to me before, sand then respray....
> *




i wanna know what went wrong so i don't do a repeat....... 

Kylon white primer

Tamiya TS-16 yellow

walmart HOK Kandy Lime Gold

walmart Colorplace clear

is it just cuz cheap clear? it didn't wrinkle......

anyone know?


----------



## BlitZ

It happened to me cause i put a heavy coat of paint on it. it can also be that it wasnt cleaned before the primer.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8467931
> *i wanna know what went wrong so i don't do a repeat.......
> 
> Kylon white primer
> 
> Tamiya TS-16 yellow
> 
> walmart HOK Kandy Lime Gold
> 
> walmart Colorplace clear
> 
> is it just cuz  cheap clear? it didn't wrinkle......
> 
> anyone know?
> *



TO ME BOTH ARE JUNK ! Add them up amd thats probley the problem !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2007, 08:07 PM~8467931
> *i wanna know what went wrong so i don't do a repeat.......
> 
> Kylon white primer
> 
> Tamiya TS-16 yellow
> 
> walmart HOK Kandy Lime Gold
> 
> walmart Colorplace clear
> 
> is it just cuz  cheap clear? it didn't wrinkle......
> 
> anyone know?
> *


This looks very similar to what happened with a model car I painted a long time ago...the Krylon primer is is enemal? In my case it could only be the primer since the colorcoat and clearcoat were both Tamiya...I've noticed that Tamiya isn't very friendly with other paints and clears.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hmmm i dunno... i used krylon primer under all my paintjobs.... i'm gonna try to wet sand and re-clear it tomorrow.... anyone can recommend another better rattle can primer?


----------



## spikekid999

rustoleum? (SP)


----------



## BlitZ

I use Sem. just get some duplicolor...


----------



## drnitrus

ive been using duplicolor lately and its been working pretty good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had the itch to paint something today.....


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2007, 01:24 AM~7499784
> *Great  ideas !  LOL !
> LOOKS  like  i    made  you  a  MINI  ME !
> I  started  these  Last  year !    LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH  and  the  67    with the  roof  swap!  LOL!  I  did  that    MINI  years  ago !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!    Please  keep  us    posted  on  Both  your  new  projects !  And  if  you  ever  need  any  help  There  are  a  bunch  of  REAL  BUILDERS  on  here    that    will  be  happy  to  do  what  we  can  !
> *


 :biggrin: MAN THAT WAGON AND 67 LOOK FUCKIN BAD IS THAT A 6DUCE IN THE BACK GROUND THAT SHIT IS BAD TO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8480140
> *:biggrin: MAN THAT WAGON AND 67 LOOK FUCKIN BAD IS THAT A 6DUCE IN THE BACK GROUND THAT SHIT IS BAD TO
> *




once again..... :uh: those cars aren't mine..... they were built by the guy who posted them.... Minidreams Inc.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the base down....


----------



## BlitZ

Damn thats a nice color...


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 09:41 PM~8480341
> *once again.....  :uh:  those cars aren't mine..... they were built by the guy who posted them.... Minidreams Inc.
> *


  I KNOW THAT HOMIE IM JUST GIVEING CREDIT TO THE DUDE NO NEED TO GET UPSET HOMIE YOUR WORK LOOKS COOL BUT THAT WAGON AND SEVEN IS BAD ASS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok got the first set of patterns laid out on the hood.... still need to do the sides and trunk.... ran out of sunlight tho....


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 10:34 PM~8480838
> *ok got the first set of patterns laid out on the hood.... still need to do the sides and trunk.... ran out of sunlight tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THE COLORS YOUR USEING LOOKS GOOD IM NOT FILLING THE PATERNS ON THE CENTER OF THE HOOD BUT IT S GOOD WORK


----------



## drnitrus

nice pattern work :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

looking good...


----------



## Pokey

That Caddy is lookin' NICE!


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet. :0 :0


----------



## 408models

LOOKIN GOOD BRO, NICE PATTERNS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Aug 6 2007, 02:44 AM~8482285-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pattern work :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 03:41 AM~8482443
> *looking good...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 03:57 AM~8482510
> *That Caddy is lookin' NICE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 04:26 AM~8482609
> *sweet.  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Aug 6 2007, 06:01 AM~8483159
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO, NICE PATTERNS
> *



THANKS GUYS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

didn't do anything more today.... went to get boxes for some stuff i gotta ship out...... got a lot more patterns planned for this bad boy..... been saving this cadillac for a special paintjob since i used to have a 77.....  so this one in memory of my old ride....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a little more progress on the 77 cadillac today....

added a few more lines on the hood.....










started on the trunk......



















here's a couple more shots....




























next is the sides.....


----------



## spikekid999

damn that shit looks good as fuck,cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' great Bro!!


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

added more today..... didn't come out that great.... needs a lot of touchups..... but it's gonna have candy over it all.... should clean up nicely....














































still haven't touched the sides.....


----------



## Linc

:wow: :0 holy shit! thats bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 8 2007, 07:40 PM~8507864
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## chris mineer

looking good.. u got an pm


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did some touch-up work on the hood..... hope it'll look ok under candy....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i CANT SEE ANY PICS ????????????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 8 2007, 06:17 PM~8508955
> *i  CANT  SEE  ANY PICS  ????????????
> *


can u see them now?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 10:46 PM~8509719
> *can u see them now?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modeljunky

I've been looking for one of those! Where did you find it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the world's greatest store.....















EBAY.... got it a few years ago.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

mockup pics....


----------



## LowandBeyond

what color kandy?? :0


----------



## drnitrus

that shit is looking tight


----------



## Pokey

DAMN, that's some NICE tape work!

I'd be afraid that the green and blue would look the same under candy.


----------



## spikekid999

hold fuck that looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

hell yeah thats nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got outta here early last night.... and wow.... i got 2 cars foiled.....





































clearcoated the cutlass this afternoon... gonna let it dry couple days then wet-sand and wax it....


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Both look good Olskool


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

never bothered posting anything up about this one but couple minor details and its done.....










































































eat your heart out wagonguy..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT thanks for looking.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

THAT WAGON IS klean!!!!!

i like the look of it bro.... and BTW, i sent out the $5 today uffin:


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got another toy in today's mail.....




























oh and sorry for the crappy pics.... don't got the camera this weekend....


----------



## lonnie

you keepin those rims


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u want them???? PM me....


----------



## lonnie

yep


----------



## spikekid999

cant wait to see what you got in store for this one. pics didnt turn out that bad for being a camera phone


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good.. cheek your pms


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well still didn't get the digital camera back but still got my camera phone... :uh: 

here's yet another one i've started :uh: 


















































yea yea yea..... i know..... i'll get some wrapped up soon.... got a contest here the end of sept.... gonna take a box full of cars..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's the first mockup pics... got the 1109 mounted already.... using some of thse monte cyilinders too (thanks travis)


----------



## LowandBeyond

NO SKIRTS???   

Please do a 5th wheel. :cheesy: 


I like the pink.  :biggrin: :biggrin: I know raspberry, not pink.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh it will have skirts..... and a booty kit.... and the same front bumper like marinate used....


----------



## southside groovin

61 and the wagon both look good bro. painted chrome?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just silver metalspeks......


----------



## southside groovin

cool. now im not feelin as bad for what im bout to have to do....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea, i wish i could send them to get plated.... keep spending on new kits and parts..... :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

BMF,is it a pain in the ass to put on a car?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

takes time, patience and practice....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 16 2007, 07:03 PM~8573529-->
> 
> 
> 
> well still didn't get the digital camera back but still got my camera phone...  :uh:
> 
> here's yet another one i've started  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea..... i know..... i'll get some wrapped up soon.... got a contest here the end of sept.... gonna take a box full of cars.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2007, 08:53 PM~8574212
> *here's the first mockup pics... got the 1109 mounted already.... using some of thse monte cyilinders too (thanks travis)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## lowridermodels

fucking awesome!


----------



## tyhodge07

*PRETTY*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted the frame red to make it stand apart.....


----------



## southside groovin

frame sets it off :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:thumbsup: looks like butter... 



is it butter :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i like to do that on my chassis..... boring otherwise....


----------



## southside groovin

i agree. i used to do chrome frames on all of mine but now im tryin to do sum contrasting shit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol i can't afford to get everything chromed like some people.... so i do what i can....


----------



## tyhodge07

WHORE :twak:


----------



## southside groovin

i cant afford chrome either. im talkin bout paint....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 10:00 PM~8582052
> *WHORE :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 04:04 AM~8582063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 01:43 AM~8581793
> *painted the frame red to make it stand apart.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

done.... sorry shitty camera phone pics and the clouds were out.... but u guys have seen this.... i wetsanded and polished this morning....



















i'll get better pics when i get the camera back...


----------



## BODINE

Nice ride


----------



## Pokey

Nice Cutlass!

Hurry up and get that camera back!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

latest ebay win.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8584639
> *latest ebay win.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you gonna build it "Superfly"? Or are you gonna try to make it stock? How far from stock is the body on that?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like all accessories.... seen another kit said 'barris' had the same custom stuff.... find out when i get it....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:54 PM~8584672
> *looks like all accessories.... seen another kit said 'barris' had the same custom stuff.... find out when i get it....
> *


Ronin built one. If I remember correctly, it can't be built stock. I may be wrong though. If it doesn't have the stock bumpers, you could always get them from Modelhaus, but I think the body has been altered on that Superfly kit. If so, might be a pain in the ass to make it stock. Hopefully Ronin will chime in and enlighten us. 

Either way, you got a good deal!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think u mean the sweathogs version.... open roof......


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 04:13 PM~8584741
> *i think u mean the sweathogs version.... open roof......
> *


You're right, that is the version he built. But, I remember hearing on another forum that the body on the Superfly version had been altered. As far as I know, the last year that MPC made a stock Grand Prix was the '72 body style. The Superfly version is an altered version of the '72 kit.

I have the '70, and the '72 with the Barris building options, and they don't have the grill and headlights that the Superfly version does. They have the side-pipes and chrome mirrors though.


----------



## BigPoppa

I think it comes with the goofy headlights and bumps on the hood. Shit, use the grille, eliminate the bigass headlights and mold in dual square lights, take it old school


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 18 2007, 06:23 PM~8586072
> *I think it comes with the goofy headlights and bumps on the hood.  Shit, use the grille, eliminate the bigass headlights and mold in dual square lights, take it old school*


u kno it..... i dunno who it was but somebody built one in LRB on supremes.... gonna go that route.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

didn't come online last night.... wanted my wife to cool down a bit... been spending too much time on the comp.... the good thing is i got a lot done on the 61....

dug some chrome valve covers out of my old revell 55 kit and a triple intake from the AMT 58.... got the plug boots on just needs wiring










got the guts all painted just need detailing....










and here's the bumpers and skirts ready to go....


----------



## Ronin

it cant be built factory stock this is the sweat hogs version theyre basically the same car give or take a few accs.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll just pull smaller headlights out of the parts box....


----------



## lowridermodels

61 looks nice! cant wait to see that grand prix done!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 01:23 PM~8589331
> *i'll just pull smaller headlights out of the parts box....
> *


the hood and header would still need modification


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8589298
> *it cant be built factory stock this is the sweat hogs version theyre basically the  same car give or take a few accs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them are some ugly ass headlights



61 looks kickass :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor wired.... crappy pics but u kno how i do it....


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

chassis done.....



















interior detail and foil next....


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn we might just see one finished. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8591848
> *damn  we might just see one finished.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

need to get that camera back. Show them REAL colors. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 09:29 PM~8593299
> *need to get that camera back.  Show them REAL colors.  :biggrin:
> *


YUP, YUP, GONNA NEED ONE FOR THE CHALLENGE. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

will do....


----------



## mista_gonzo

Steppin the game to another level. MEAN!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:23 PM~8594059
> *Steppin the game to another level. MEAN!!!!!
> *


see u in september bro....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 03:27 AM~8594082
> *see u in september bro....
> *


  
:0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
 
:0 

:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0...........:0
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

NO WHORING MY TOPIC....


WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok went to a hobby shop 20 miles away from my house just for some BMF..... gonna get a little work in on my 61 vert... since the 65 paint needs stripping....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 09:33 PM~8641721
> *ok went to a hobby shop 20 miles away from my house just for some BMF..... gonna get a little work in on my 61 vert... since the 65 paint needs stripping....
> *


shit thats close , i usually go to st louis 4 times a year just to go to one hobby shop and piss lots of cash , they give a genorous discount though , cause they know i make a hell of a drive.... :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a c1500 stepside kit in a trade from cris mineer and couldn't resist messing with it....


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i didn't get to foil my 61 vert yet.... forgot to paint in the side trim insert.... when i get a chance i'll do it... probably this weekend... got some pump parts from a homie and couldn't wait to assemble them.... this car been waitin for somethin real good and now i got it...


----------



## southside groovin

shit i dint know they were 12th scale :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got them in 1/25 too homie.... i was gonna go to sleep but i started putting together the second pump for my 57..... besides.... beto sellin the new release of the 1/12 scale 57 for a damn good price.... i might even pick up one from him.....


----------



## southside groovin

what r u using for ur plumbing?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1/16 aluminum rod, brass hex tubing that fits over it, and detail master #5 braided hose


----------



## southside groovin

hex tubing? never seen that b4...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

K&S engineering 3/32 hex tube..... they sell it in hobby shops.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... just noticed i forgot the slowdown valves.... oh well easy fix.....


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2007, 12:27 AM~8594082
> *see u in september bro....
> *


Might have to go into production so I can p/u some of those pumps from you  Project coming along slowly, but hopefully it gets Wills (Timelessmachines) aprroval :cheesy: . We should talk to Chris/Rich about making a Lolo class.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

'diamond in the back with the sunroof top..... diggin the scene with a gangta lean...'





































nice kit..... just needs smaller headlights and it will be fine.... real pimp shit tho.... even got the old TV antenna....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 05:12 AM~8691119
> *'diamond in the back with the sunroof top..... diggin the scene with a gangta lean...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice kit..... just needs smaller headlights and it will be fine.... real pimp shit tho.... even got the old TV antenna....
> *



How much shipped LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=010


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 02:12 AM~8691119
> *'diamond in the back with the sunroof top..... diggin the scene with a gangta lean...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice kit..... just needs smaller headlights and it will be fine.... real pimp shit tho.... even got the old TV antenna....
> *


OLDSKOO PM ME LET'S TRADE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll get better pics asap...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

more rides goin into the closet till i get some shit done....





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet


----------



## jevries

Hope to see some good pics of the pump setup! Looks sick from what I can see!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 more progress pics on the HUGE 57 that pump is off the hook :yes: 



damn i want one of those


----------



## rollinoldskoo

getting the camera again tomorrow!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, i lied.... too excited about this big body.... first one i've had... one of the cars on my list to own a real one....


popped the trunk










started to fit the interior and chassis.....


----------



## southside groovin

did u get ur 2 door yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lol i wish.... i'll get that on my next order from him.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got these in the mail today..... more coming..... i got ya covered Mini....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 03:12 AM~8691119
> *'diamond in the back with the sunroof top..... diggin the scene with a gangta lean...'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice kit..... just needs smaller headlights and it will be fine.... real pimp shit tho.... even got the old TV antenna....
> *


Nice to see they kept the rear end stock!

Got any pics of the front? I wanna see how bad they butchered the front. I keep seeing these on Ebay, and they go for about half as much as the actual Grand Prix kits go. I want to get one, but i can't stand that goofy looking grill and big ass headlights.

On the box art, it looks like they totally butchered the front clip. Looks like they had to enlarge the area around the headlights, and it also looks like they would have had to alter the top part of the grill surround.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:37 AM~8744261
> *ok, i lied.... too excited about this big body.... first one i've had... one of the cars on my list to own a real one....
> popped the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started to fit the interior and chassis.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang RO !The caddy is lookin good ! 

REMEMBER ! WASH THIS A FEW TIMES before you add primer or any color !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:57 AM~8744322
> *got these in the mail today..... more coming..... i got ya covered Mini....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH SHIT ! Thanks ! I hook it up like we talked about ! You can revail the deal once you get it LOL! Keep these waitin LO !


----------



## poohbear

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2007, 12:52 AM~7499734
> *went to the swap meet this morning....some chinese lady was sellin die-cast 2003 lincoln limos in 1-28 scale.... she said $15 but i got it for $12.... she probably got it for 8.... well anyway i got home busted out the good ol' dremel and razor saw and started choppin it up...
> 
> here it is now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally got the side panels painted in on my 61 convertable.... NOW i can start to foil it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got buckets and a center console in the front now.... thanks shrekinacutty.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 8 2007, 05:57 AM~8744898
> *Nice to see they kept the rear end stock!
> 
> Got any pics of the front? I wanna see how bad they butchered the front. I keep seeing these on Ebay, and they go for about half as much as the actual Grand Prix kits go. I want to get one, but i can't stand that goofy looking grill and big ass headlights.
> 
> On the box art, it looks like they totally butchered the front clip. Looks like they had to enlarge the area around the headlights, and it also looks like they would have had to alter the top part of the grill surround.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy

HEY RO!!!!

check your pms homie.... uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a friend of mine came over today for a build session..... here's some of the work we put in....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE ! But i am going to have to send you a box of gloves ! LOL !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some much better and much needed pics of my 61 impala vert.... thanks Time Machine for the little photo shoot....


----------



## LowandBeyond

that raspberry 61 is sooooooo sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some pics of the 56 i painted up for my other homie too.....



















BTW.... those are wheels from *lowridermodels* hit him up if u need a decent set of wheels at a damn good price..... he'll take care of you.....


----------



## Pokey

:0 

Nice stuff bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's better pics of that pump as i promised.... couple days late but here it is...


----------



## DoUgH

them pumps look cool where you get them at :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

keep it comin bro!! tight ass work!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some better pics of my 75 cutlass...


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2007, 09:49 PM~8748785
> *got buckets and a center console in the front now.... thanks shrekinacutty.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO PROBLEM MAN IF U NEED ANYTHING ELSE JUST LET ME KNOW AND I'LL SEE IF I HAVE IT  BY THE WAY THAT 61 IS COMING OUT TIGHT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some better pics of that caddy i just got too... popped the trunk open and had to thin it out a lot.... the interior and chassis almost popped right in.... just had to trim the radiator area....


----------



## LowandBeyond

can't wait to get mine. and the 2 door. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dusted off this old build..... maybe i'll work on it again soon....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guess you fukkers didn't really like that one eh.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

here's one i got in today's mail.... thanks LowandBeyond....


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea! Thanks for the trades bro!


----------



## zfelix

ima need to get a monte now also since travis hooked it up fat :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well it actually was close to an even trade... he never showed what he got.....


----------



## zfelix

Travis Wht U hideing??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 09:09 PM~8787187
> *well it actually was close to an even trade... he never showed what he got.....
> *



shit its never really come out of the box. :cheesy: So I don't have pics.


----------



## cruzinlow

ooohhhh pretty car,preety,pretty,car




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2007, 08:58 PM~8787086
> *guess you fukkers didn't really like that one eh.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> here's one i got in today's mail.... thanks LowandBeyond....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

old build i'm gonna tear apart soon.....


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup homie.... what u workin on?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 10:32 PM~8799656
> *sup homie.... what u workin on?
> *


THE LINCOLN! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet bro.... can't wait to see it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: lemme kno if u want another one... i can probably find one.....


----------



## MARINATE

WILL DO HOMIE!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2007, 10:33 PM~8755236
> *NICE  !    But  i  am going  to  have  to  send  you  a  box  of  gloves  !  LOL !
> *



Real men don't need gloves :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

RO you have some builds going.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here a bit of progress on the motor for my 65...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finished the plug wires last nite.... got the chrome water pump and belts/pulleys on after the pic....












another ebay score......


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good bro!


----------



## ElRafa

Doing it big homie Keep it up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yet another car to hide in the closet for while....


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwahahahahahaa


----------



## pancho1969

NICE SCORE ON THE 60 ELKO :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup yup yup and i see u have a caddy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Sep 18 2007, 01:05 PM~8818910-->
> 
> 
> 
> yup yup yup and i see u have a caddy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2007, 09:37 PM~8744261
> *ok, i lied.... too excited about this big body.... first one i've had... one of the cars on my list to own a real one....
> popped the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started to fit the interior and chassis.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


posted it up more than a week ago lil homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just felt like tryin it.... since i'm using the chassis for my 2-door box caprice anyway.....


----------



## southside groovin

that looks coo. a lil too much slope in the back tho. whas that roof from?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2007, 02:52 AM~8822155
> *that looks coo. a lil too much slope in the back tho. whas that roof from?
> *


x2, thats what i said earlier, it needs to be more rounded, should get someone top off the caddy, when they cut it off


----------



## southside groovin

from the way it looks, id say the roof from 1 of those merc cougar xr7 cars would be perfect.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Sep 18 2007, 08:52 PM~8822155-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks coo. a lil too much slope in the back tho. whas that roof from?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gonna try to change it up to look more like a caddy's rear window.... easier for me to make the glass... roof is from the 70 impala i made into a vert....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 08:55 PM~8822160
> *x2, thats what i said earlier, it needs to be more rounded, should get someone top off the caddy, when they cut it off
> *


*BUILD SOMETHING BITCH*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2007, 03:00 AM~8822171
> *from the way it looks, id say the roof from 1 of those merc cougar xr7 cars would be perfect.....
> *


i think the caddy top


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 09:01 PM~8822175
> *i think the caddy top
> *


 buy a caddy and cut off the roof and i'll use it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

try the roof of that lowrider couger?


----------



## southside groovin

> *from the way it looks, id say the roof from 1 of those merc cougar xr7 cars would be perfect.....*





> *try the roof of that lowrider couger?*



*1ST*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2007, 12:17 AM~8822202
> *1ST
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 19 2007, 02:01 AM~8822175
> *i think the caddy top
> *


----------



## southside groovin

thats all well and good but like gil said. im too broke to buy a big body caddy to cut the roof off....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 18 2007, 10:38 PM~8822307
> *thats all well and good but like gil said. im too broke to buy a big body caddy to cut the roof off....
> *


exactly..... well i'm gonna try to make the backside to look more like the cadillac.... it was either the 70 imp, 63 imp, 70 monte or 67 impala roof... decided that the 70 imp was best match.... its just a start.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

build something fucker. :biggrin: 



Got that package today. Good looking out bro. Glad nothing in there was fragile. Fucker was all smashed up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like the extra goodies?


----------



## LowandBeyond

always homie!!! Your a awesome trader and hooker upper. Those buttons will come in handy when I get that big 57. Thanks bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the motor for my 65 done.... here's a pic for now....


----------



## LowandBeyond

back out alittle bit. You see how clear the remote is down there. Try just to back out alittle and see if that'll help. They may not show more.................but they might be clearer for you.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2007, 10:26 PM~8838632
> *back out alittle bit.    You see how clear the remote is down there.  Try just to back out alittle and see if that'll help.  They may not show more.................but they might be clearer for you.
> *


tomorrow is friday.... i can probably steal the camera again.... if not i'll ask Time Machine again.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

just steal one of them. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok guys.... here's some proper pics.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's that 2-door 94 impala i was fukkin with too...


----------



## Pokey

Nice work!

The pics look MUCH BETTER! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Right down the camera model on this and save your money ! Thats a great Camera ! Nice Pics !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2007, 05:14 PM~8843338
> *here's that 2-door 94 impala i was fukkin with too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know you trying to make a cadillac, but that kinda looks liike a couger :0

looks good tho, original! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got an old built up chrome 50 chevy kit from lowridermodels.... tearing it up for my own truck....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

euro clip!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the front bumper fitted up too... i'm gonna have to buy another one of these diecast crap for parts on my next one....


----------



## cruzinlow

that impalas comin out nice rollin, and i wand that boxs grill nniiicce :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some paint done today...


----------



## mista_gonzo

I like the Caprice! One day when I become serious again, I'll start droppin dough on some kits!!! EaZy.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

k&n air cleaner from the diecast box caprice going on my 65 impala's motor....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got one taillight fitted in.....


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin real nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there..... both now....


----------



## cruzinlow

wats tha color yr goin with :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dunno..... been a LONG time since i've tried a black ride....


----------



## cruzinlow

im liking this bro ,those taillights look good holmez :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 
now i know what to do with mine :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

it was one of these... gonna try to grab more.... $7 each on clearance...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

castle grill???










just a thought.....


----------



## southside groovin

no castle grill. looks like doodoo on anything smaller than a caddy.....id keep the bumpers from that body, then use the taillights headlights and grill all from the diecast. IMO the diecast bumpers just look too big. just foil whats on the resin and call it cool....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

comparison pic.....


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK BRO!


----------



## southside groovin

go with the resin bumpers for sure. theyre truer to scale..... trust me ive got a real 1 in my backyard.....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

im working on one of these caprice diecasts.... its turnng into a vert two door


----------



## rollinoldskoo

picked up homie again today for another paint session..... stoped by the swap meet for another one of these.....










homie got lucky and got one of these for $20...










so.... we busted it out and got to work on it.....




























topped it with a vert boot from homie *lowridermodels*.... gonna use a chain steering wheel from him too.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gave it the 'midas touch'.....


----------



## pancho1969

LOOKIN GOOD R. O WHAT COLOR DO YOU USE TO MAKE THE GOLD?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this is what i use.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick primer.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollinoldskoo, *betoscustoms*

how u like it homie? here's a bit more progress.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn homie sick shit. 

Deffently going to have to pick up a diecast 4 door when I do the 2 door. they look alittle big, but not too bad. 

64 looking good too. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Today was a good day.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs

gotta get better sunlight pics.... but here's some mockups with the guts and chassis off one of my old builds....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok these are better.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got this at the swap meet too.... $2....... 




























already tore it up and its going to my son.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

primered this bad boy up too.....


----------



## Blue s10

64 looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

couple homies warned me that these old MPC red plastic kits colors tend to bleed...... so i just painted this metal speks red.... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn son........been busy huh? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

they all look killer homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some wheels done up for the el camino....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

put some clear over the cars....


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE WORK OLDSKOOL!! they look MUCHO BUENO :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

CAR ARE COMING OUT NICE GIL, I'M ALMOST READY TO CATCH UP TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good. 

One thing good about useing the orange for gold grilles is it matches the shitty ass gold pagasus is useing now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 23 2007, 06:50 PM~8856193
> *lookin good.
> 
> One thing good about useing the orange for gold grilles is it matches the shitty ass gold pagasus is useing now.
> *


actually yea it does.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

here's more work i put in on that elco.....


added 70 monte carlo front suspension.....










foiled the rear axle and part of the core support.....














































done for today...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

LUV tha elco .... cant wait to start on mine i got ls coming ...lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8857064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck the LS..... keep it OG homie.....


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 lookin good

and cant beat 2 bucks for that diecast, alot of parts inside will come handy.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2007, 02:54 AM~8857123
> *fuck the LS..... keep it OG homie.....
> *


well the elco i got is the ss i dont care for ss


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 23 2007, 09:58 PM~8857140
> *:0 lookin good
> 
> and cant beat 2 bucks for that diecast, alot of parts inside will come handy.
> *


yup..... more junk for the trunk of my 1/12 57 belair or my 1/16 55 nomad....


----------



## LowandBeyond

looking good homie!!! Love the elco. Fuck the stock shit tho, LS. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

DAMN 
Doin it big in here!!!!


----------



## 408models

NICE RIDES BRO, LOOKIN GOOD. 

THATS THE SAME COLOR I SPRYED MY ELCO (LS)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks good homie....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2007, 07:00 AM~8858066
> *NICE RIDES BRO, LOOKIN GOOD.
> 
> THATS THE SAME COLOR I SPRYED MY ELCO (LS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY ELK RIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2007, 08:00 AM~8858066
> *NICE RIDES BRO, LOOKIN GOOD.
> 
> THATS THE SAME COLOR I SPRYED MY ELCO (LS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same color as my red LS. :biggrin: 



















sorry, just felt like invading your topic. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 06:24 PM~8863788
> *same color as my red LS.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,  just felt like invading your topic.  :cheesy:
> *


yea but u didn't paint it..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the interior for my 61 vert flocked.... gonna try to finish this car up tonight.... just needs foiling mostly....


----------



## tyhodge07

thats flockin lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

interior side panels done...


----------



## chrisijzerman

Loving the color on the elco :0 
And nice job on the flocking as whell 

Chris


----------



## rollinoldskoo

interior done.... just gotta clear the dash.....


----------



## BODINE

lookin good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks Nice RO !


----------



## tyhodge07

is that a red or a pink carpet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

red.....


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

gettin some foil done tonight too.....


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2007, 01:15 AM~8864923
> *gettin some foil done tonight too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO YOUR CAR BE LOOKING TIGHT


----------



## 408models

comin out clean bro, what color is in the interior???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2007, 09:53 PM~8864082
> *yea but u didn't paint it.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: sure did. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 25 2007, 04:56 AM~8865681
> *comin out clean bro, what color is in the interior???
> *


its lavender..... i used some "florist paint" i found in a craft store.... finishes to a semi-gloss/flat....

had good enough weather so i cleared my 61.....















































i still gotta foil and clear the booty kit.... just sprayed it this afternoon.... worse case i'll use the diecast rear bumper with the guards...... not sure if i'm gonna use the skirts.... i'll decide once i put it all together.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good homie!!! 


I got to find a color to do the insert of the trim on my green one.


----------



## pancho1969

NICE COLOR COMBO ON THE 61 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang Ro ! I had to do a catch up on this topic ! Alot of nice work poppin out right here ! Really like that elco !


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2007, 11:17 PM~8886396
> *Dang  Ro !  I  had  to  do a catch up  on this  topic  !  Alot  of  nice  work  poppin  out  right  here  !  Really  like  that  elco !
> *


well damn Mini quit dissapering lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some better pics of the ALMOST done 61 impala vert....
































































more coming.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a bit more....














































more pics coming....


----------



## southside groovin

TITS!!!!!! whered u get those valve covers?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok here's the last set of pics for now....














































valve covers came out of a 1970's issue revell 55 bel air kit....


----------



## southside groovin

:angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass bro! I'll be checking this one as I'm building mine. :cheesy: 

Love the buckets in there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 06:02 PM~8892632
> *badass bro!  I'll be checking this one as I'm building mine.  :cheesy:
> 
> Love the buckets in there.
> *


used some of those cylinders i got from you in the rear....


----------



## chrisijzerman

Love it! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dave_da_chef

u guys gettin those cylinders from scale lows?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they from the 70 monte carlo kit man.....


----------



## BiggDeee

NICE WORK OLDSKOO! You putting in some major work in Hawaii


----------



## mista_gonzo

Looking GOOD Gilbert. Love the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 12:08 PM~8895207
> *they from the 70 monte carlo kit man.....
> *



or the 66 rivi lowrider.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

OK..... now we're talking..... got the steering wheel and column painted up and cleeared.... did the last foiling on the booty kit and cleared it too...


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE BRO!!! 

Thought I fucked mine up last night. :angry: :angry: Painted the inserts and pulled the tape back and had some over spray. Thankfully, I rush all my shit and wiped it off b4 it dried. Thats where the spot lights go anyhow, so no biggie.


----------



## shrekinacutty

LOOKS NICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i taped it up like a fukkin mummy...... only the inserts on both sides were exposed.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the fukkin mailman keeps bringin me these damn distractions....










75 caprice, 73 caprice, 77 cadillac, 92 caprice..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 03:57 PM~8896157
> *i taped it up like a fukkin mummy...... only the inserts on both sides were exposed.....
> *



answer my pm!!! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 03:57 PM~8896157
> *i taped it up like a fukkin mummy...... only the inserts on both sides were exposed.....
> *



me too, but the front of the windshield post let some in. Did think I was going to spray from the bottom, but got out there and did anyways to hit the visors. :angry: Its cool the gold spot lights will cover it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 03:56 PM~8896149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



see it? :angry: :angry: The cowl panel will be gold, so whatever got on there will be covered. The spot lights should cover the rest.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that sucks bro.... happens to all of us once in a while....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:14 PM~8896231
> *that sucks bro.... happens to all of us once in a while....
> *




 Like I said I think I can cover it and never hardly tell it.


----------



## 29775

damn those are nice... i want to get one done for my car but how do you guys make those parts??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 29 2007, 01:23 PM~8896286
> *damn those are nice... i want to get one done for my car but how do you guys make those parts??
> *


which parts? most everything that didn't come with the kit came from some other kit.... let me kno what u lookin for and i can point u in the right direction....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy: :0 :0 :0 












push bars and 5th wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

does it fit? i got one of those jada diecast i left behind at my dads house....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:26 PM~8896304
> *does it fit? i got one of those jada diecast i left behind at my dads house....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:25 PM~8896292
> *which parts? most everything that didn't come with the kit came from some other kit.... let me kno what u lookin for and i can point u in the right direction....
> *



my car is a 1981 pontiac parisienne brougham coupe but i can't find the model car of that make or year.... thats y i was wondering how u guys make these


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 29 2007, 01:30 PM~8896319-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey HEARSE DRIVER....... no trunk jambs?????
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abas_abas_@Sep 29 2007, 01:32 PM~8896335
> *my car is a 1981 pontiac parisienne brougham coupe but i can't find the model car of that make or year.... thats y i was wondering how u guys make these
> *


hardly any pontiacs from the 70's and upwere made as kits.... mostly just GTOs


----------



## 29775

i guess the only way would be from scratch


----------



## lowridermodels

yo that 61 is looking FINE AS FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

:0 :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 04:34 PM~8896345
> *hey HEARSE DRIVER....... no trunk jambs?????
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

something about pulling apart a 32 year old promo is just fun.....


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

wheres the good camera?


----------



## tyhodge07

gotta be happy that he is posting atleast  instead of giving us the "my cell phone is dead, or my sister has my phone" excuse


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2007, 07:05 PM~8898124
> *wheres the good camera?
> *


had to give it back this morning...  i'll get it again..... maybe i gotta just buy one..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm thinkin about adding a blue landau top and matching guts.... maybe even blue colored spokes....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the 70's on lock now.....


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

60's too....


----------



## chrisijzerman

Now get ur ass off and build them!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Sep 30 2007, 02:34 AM~8898845
> *Now get ur ass off and build them!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukker..... hows your 70 monte????? having luck with the doors???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2007, 07:20 PM~8898250
> *i'm thinkin about adding a blue landau top and matching guts.... maybe even blue colored spokes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what u guys think???? should i or too much blue????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT


----------



## Tip Slow

look just right


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no landau??? colored spokes????


----------



## Tip Slow

i don't know what a mid 70's caprice landau top look like


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2007, 11:54 AM~8890673
> *heres my builds hope u all like them since i never post any pics well here u go
> 
> my glasshouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT FOR NOW I'LL POST UP MORE LATER ENJOY  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tip Slow

i guess they changed it in 77 up to 87


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 05:33 AM~8899296
> *no landau??? colored spokes????
> *


yes! on the roof ! have the spokes the same color as the roof


----------



## Tip Slow

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok... do like a blue on blue on blue riding on blue..... lol


----------



## Tip Slow

that will work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i might do my box caprice black on black on black riding on black.....


----------



## Tip Slow

put some 20'' on it but nithin bigger,just to change things up a bit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck no....


----------



## Tip Slow

come on,daytons are startin to look kinda old on a box


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not on LIL model section.... how many u seen posted?


----------



## Tip Slow

im talkin round here,they put those lift kits on them like they are gona put some 24''s on it but then put some 13 or 14's on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well then they just dumb fucks aren't they.....


----------



## Tip Slow

im startin to hate it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i always hated lifted cars....


----------



## Tip Slow

yea they are


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nuff bullshit in my topic.......


----------



## Tip Slow

ok


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 12:58 AM~8899373
> *ok
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore my topic


----------



## Tip Slow

ok im sorry


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't fukkin whore this topic


----------



## Tip Slow

ok man im sorry


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

whores :0


----------



## drnitrus

Good shit man!!!

That 61 is comin along nicely.....makes me think of valentines day :biggrin: 

Alway great work in this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:43 AM~8898620
> *got the 70's on lock now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LUCKY WHORE ! I been lookin every where for a 73 LOL ! And nice make over on the 75 ! And the 61 is comin out pretty ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna put this motor from a 90 vette....










in this elco......










gonna flake out the floorpans too and then paint the frame and motor to match in a regular red.....


----------



## chrisijzerman

nice elco nice nice nice nice!!


----------



## tyhodge07

sweet.. got anymore done the the box?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nah.... i put it away to finish the 61 vert.... entered it in a hobby shop contest yesterday.... mista gonzo and TIME MACHINE also entered cars....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 02:00 AM~8913874
> *nah.... i put it away to finish the 61 vert.... entered it in a hobby shop contest yesterday.... mista gonzo and TIME MACHINE also entered cars....
> *



PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i might actually buy a camera tomorrow.... if the wife lets..... found a 5 megapixel canon camera for $99


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey rollin do you know where i can get one of those elcos???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got mine off ebay.... good luck......


----------



## Tip Slow

ok thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 02:16 AM~8913897
> *i might actually buy a camera tomorrow.... if the wife lets..... found a 5 megapixel canon camera for $99
> *



whipped much? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukker... i didn't pay my rent yet and i dunno how much my check on the 5th will be for....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's the goodies going into my 82 elcamino...


----------



## LowandBeyond

cool shit. 

I got my vette kit today. I think I'm going to put the engine in my elco. That'll be different.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what vette kit? i got an 05 Z06 vette motor in my monogram 79 elco....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 10:59 PM~8921057
> *what vette kit? i got an 05 Z06 vette motor in my monogram 79 elco....
> *



don't remember what year it is? There is no chrome on it tho.  

I just want to put it in a elco cause I'll be the 1st. No ones even talked about doing that. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics or it didn't happen......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:03 PM~8921084
> *pics or it didn't happen......
> *



:angry: :twak: :twak: Then people will be trying to copy my shit. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor like this?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:14 PM~8921151
> *motor like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




no but I have one of those. Going to save it for a 1500 chevy truck to put it in. Or the boyds hauler. 

Its the vette engine thats usually black with the red vette letters on the covers.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... thats the one i got in my 79 elco....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:18 PM~8921177
> *yea.... thats the one i got in my 79 elco....
> *



pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 2 2007, 08:16 PM~8921163-->
> 
> 
> 
> no but I have one of those.  Going to save it for a 1500 chevy truck to put it in.  Or the boyds hauler.
> 
> Its the vette engine thats usually black with the red vette letters on the covers.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got it in a c-1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 08:20 PM~8921199
> *pics or it didn't happen!
> *


let me dig it outta the closet....... bitch....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:23 PM~8921220
> *i got it in a c-1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me dig it outta the closet....... bitch....
> *




see there. you want me to post MY elco and MY vette engine. You're trying to steal my ideas. :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

steal?????? its been done..... and i'm most likely not the first.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:26 PM~8921246
> *steal?????? its been done..... and i'm most likely not the first.....
> *




dude, I'm just fucking with you. :biggrin: I did get a T bird and a Vette in the mail today. That vette engine will be saved for something special. :cheesy: Probally the 59 impy when Z gets done with it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG IT ! I was going to put a GN V6 turbo In my 4dr big body ! Have either of you 2 done that ! I only ask cause YOUR ACTING LIKE A BITCH RIGHT ABOUT NOW ! Give back my mother fuckin joint !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:32 PM~8921287
> *DANG  IT !  I  was  going  to  put  a  GN V6  turbo  In  my  4dr  big  body  !  Have  either  of  you  2  done  that !  I  only ask  cause    YOUR  ACTING  LIKE  A BITCH    RIGHT  ABOUT  NOW  !    Give  back  my  mother  fuckin  joint  !
> *



been there done that................ :uh: That was last year, where you been?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 01:35 AM~8921304
> *been there done that................ :uh:    That was last year,  where you been?
> *



OVER AT SCOOBIES ! MEMBER ! I GOT YOUR WATCH !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:36 PM~8921313
> *OVER  AT  SCOOBIES  !    MEMBER  !  I  GOT YOUR  WATCH  !
> *



any rust? How much shipped back to me?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there fukker.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 01:38 AM~8921324
> *any rust?    How much shipped back to me?
> *



A little hairy but still tickin ! I put it with the BOO ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8921334
> *A  little  hairy    but  still  tickin  !    I  put it  with  the  BOO !  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

make sure you put it in a plastic baggie, don't need none of that cooter shit on my boo. Them crabs will think they're driving.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:38 PM~8921326
> *there fukker.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS JUST LIKE MINE!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 01:40 AM~8921352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> make sure you put it in a plastic baggie,    don't need none of that cooter shit on my boo.   Them crabs will think they're driving.
> *




NEW PAGE ASSWHOLES !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:46 PM~8921389
> *
> NEW  PAGE      ASSWHOLES  !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea, if he knew what hole to stick it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 08:44 PM~8921369
> *LOOKS JUST LIKE MINE!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


transmission fitted and all already....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 01:07 AM~8899398
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> don't fukkin whore this topic
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't fukkin whore this topic


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:48 PM~8921412
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> don't fukkin whore this topic
> *



why? If me and mini didn't make our apperence in here noone would look. We're keeping your topic alive. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 2 2007, 11:46 PM~8921389-->
> 
> 
> 
> CRABS  !    I  Guess  Vengenace  really  did  hit  it  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 11:48 PM~8921412
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> don't fukkin whore this topic
> *




mini, rollins getting pissed, he must have hit it after Vengence did! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Rollin ! Shave , Wash and rainse ! Thats what Travis did to get them off his lips !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:56 PM~8921486
> *Rollin !  Shave  ,   Wash   and   rainse  !    Thats   what   Travis   did   to get them off  his   lips  !
> *



yea it sucked. I had a pretty good looking mustache going on too. Ron burgandy style. :angry: She got a back hand for that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

time to update again.... 














































got the chassis and some interior stuff primered for my 82 el camino too....










it'll be in paint in a few minutes.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

LOVE that blue color. Looks killer on there! :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

ROLLIN, HOW YOU DO AT THE SHOW? DID I MISS TALK ABOUT THE SHOW?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dunno....its a hobby shop show... should have results by sunday... haven't checked yet..... mista gonzo and TIME MACHINE entered a lot of stuff.... i just took my 61 vert and my 75 cutlass.... wanna spend more time on my 65 still....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2007, 07:32 PM~8935378
> *dunno....its a hobby shop show... should have results by sunday... haven't checked yet..... mista gonzo and TIME MACHINE entered a lot of stuff.... i just took my 61 vert and my 75 cutlass.... wanna spend more time on my 65 still....
> *


IT'S THAT LIKE THE ONE I GOT IN RESIN? OH WAIT MINES A '75 REGAL HUH. I FORGOT I PUT IT TO THE SIDE FOR A MINUTE. WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE SIXTY-FIVE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 4 2007, 05:37 PM~8935419
> *IT'S THAT LIKE THE ONE I GOT IN RESIN? OH WAIT MINES A '75 REGAL HUH. I FORGOT I PUT IT TO THE SIDE FOR A MINUTE. WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE SIXTY-FIVE?
> *


hehe not too many people even know u got that one bro... does it use the 77 monte as a donor? my 75 cutlass is like the one mark did up....










i got the chassis and motor all done and the body for the 65..... i might start over on the interior tho... wasn't feeling the color i made it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2007, 07:42 PM~8935467
> *hehe not too many people even know u got that one bro... does it use the 77 monte as a donor? my 75 cutlass is like the one mark did up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the chassis and motor all done and the body for the 65..... i might start over on the interior tho... wasn't feeling the color i made it....
> *


YEAH, I CAN USE THE '77 MONTE OR '75 CUTLASS AS A DONOR. I DO HAVE A '75 CUTLASS MY HOMIE IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD GAVE ME. I PROMISED HIM I WOULD PAINT IT AND NOT SELL IT. I'VE KEPT MY WORD, NOW I JUST NEED TO PAINT IT. I MAY GO FLAKE MILTI KANDY ROOF WITH STRAIGHT KOLOR ON THE BOTTOM. OG STYLE.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 4 2007, 10:28 PM~8935864
> *YEAH, I CAN USE THE '77 MONTE OR '75 CUTLASS AS A DONOR. I DO HAVE A '75 CUTLASS MY HOMIE IN northhollywood GAVE ME. I PROMISED HIM I WOULD PAINT IT AND NOT SELL IT. I'VE KEPT MY WORD, NOW I JUST NEED TO PAINT IT. I MAY GO FLAKE MILTI KANDY ROOF WITH STRAIGHT KOLOR ON THE BOTTOM. OG STYLE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 4 2007, 05:37 PM~8935419
> *IT'S THAT LIKE THE ONE I GOT IN RESIN? OH WAIT MINES A '75 REGAL HUH. I FORGOT I PUT IT TO THE SIDE FOR A MINUTE. WHAT HAPPENED WITH THE SIXTY-FIVE?
> *


that regal was an F&F piece.... better get it casted for the homies......


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lets see that car foiled up. That colors going to POP!!! :0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 02:03 AM~8936883
> *that regal was an F&F piece.... better get it casted for the homies......
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Went to check out the models, they didn't post anything yet G! Probally next week some time. Theres a candy red wagon, Very clean build!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a bit more work doe on my 82 elcamino last night since i turned off my damn comp..... :biggrin: 

cutout for cylinders....










pulled these out of the parts box....


















refitted the suspension....


















made a rack and separated the 70 monte dumps to use on my aluminum pumps....


















































i busted my dril bit so i couldn't finish plumbing the setup last night.... gotta go get another one...


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2007, 10:59 AM~8943545
> *got a bit more work doe on my 82 elcamino last night since i turned off my damn comp.....  :biggrin:
> 
> cutout for cylinders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled these out of the parts box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> refitted the suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a rack and separated the 70 monte dumps to use on my aluminum pumps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i busted my dril bit so i couldn't finish plumbing the setup last night.... gotta go get another one...
> *


ITS COMING OUT NICE BRO SAY WHAT NUMBER OR SIZE DRILL BIT DO U USE FOR PLUMBING THE DUMPS?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

honestly i dunno.... i just take a small piece of the wire with me when i need to buy a new one....


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2007, 11:04 AM~8943559
> *honestly i dunno.... i just take a small piece of the wire with me when i need to buy a new one....
> *


COO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got all the foil work on it done last night too......


















































this sheet of foil got ruined..... thats ok.. still good for small stuff.... got another fresh one unopened....


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2007, 11:16 AM~8943590
> *got all the foil work on it done last night too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this sheet of foil got ruined..... thats ok.. still good for small stuff.... got another fresh one unopened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY LOOKING NICE MANG


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good rollin


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Looks like you took advantage of the build time ! i got my project pretty close but didnt get to the set up ! EVerything else is basically complete ! 


OH And GREAT PICS ! The camera is already paying for it self RO !


----------



## Ronin

nice elco OS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks really good bro!!! :0 :0 

don't you have alum dumps too?


----------



## lowridermodels

WAY SIKK!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

NICE OLDSKOO!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

i see a lil girl in that one pic :0


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on the Elco!





> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 7 2007, 03:05 AM~8946440
> *i see a lil girl in that one pic :0
> *


Very good, you get a cookie!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 7 2007, 12:05 AM~8946440
> *i see a lil girl in that one pic :0
> *


thats my son fukker.... 



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.ebay.com item #180165814021

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn fukkers tried to sniper me but i was there waiting...... snipered it right back with 30 seconds left.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got most the trim for the landau done......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Oct 7 2007, 03:05 AM~8946440-->
> 
> 
> 
> i see a lil girl in that one pic :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 08:12 AM~8946719
> *Nice work on the Elco!
> Very good, you get a cookie!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 03:31 PM~8948209
> *thats my son fukker....
> :angry:  :angry:
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now i can mask off the top and spray it when the weather decides to behave......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2007, 12:35 AM~8950701
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE !!!


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good Homie!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 8 2007, 12:50 AM~8950969
> *Lookin' good Homie!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

weather was nice this afternoon.... got the top painted... gonna paint the interior the same color...


----------



## mista_gonzo

Thats a nice Blue G! Thanks for the rims.... AuRyTe :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Looks killer with the light blue bro.


----------



## lonnie

gotta love those caprices nice work man :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

caprice looking good!


----------



## wagonguy

that caprice is NICE!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

next victim..... maybe....


----------



## BODINE

blue looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

killer bro! Them cars looking tight!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 05:31 PM~8948209
> *thats my son fukker....
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mybad homie i thought he was a girl.It's all good homie


----------



## drnitrus

im liking that blue combo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the interior painted now.... just gotta find some blue flocking and detail it... now i gotta clear the body and start foiling it....


----------



## Smallz

That looks real good. Is that light blue in a can ir airbrush? If its in a can, post a pic........Please.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i used the "flower paint" i found in the craft store.... some of the homies on here thought it was funny but hey, it gives me a whole range of colors to use on tops and interiors rather than just tan, white and black....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 05:26 PM~8962670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the "flower paint" i found in the craft store.... some of the homies on here thought it was funny but hey, it gives me a whole range of colors to use on tops and interiors rather than just tan, white and black....
> *


bad ass car homie.im going to micheals to check out those paints. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 05:26 PM~8962670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the "flower paint" i found in the craft store.... some of the homies on here thought it was funny but hey, it gives me a whole range of colors to use on tops and interiors rather than just tan, white and black....
> *


http://www.dmcolor.com/prodflow.htm
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 12:53 AM~8957408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next victim..... maybe....
> *




I WANT THAT CAr !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the Color Tool sprays is what i used..... the raspberry and lavender is on my 61 impala vert..... the carnation red is going inside my 82 el camino....

http://www.dmcolor.com/prod.htm


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 05:36 PM~8962772
> *the Color Tool sprays is what i used..... the raspberry and lavender is on my 61 impala vert..... the carnation red is going inside my 82 el camino....
> 
> http://www.dmcolor.com/prod.htm
> *


dam that rasberry is bad ass.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea it's nice.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's the el camino's dash.... two-toned with a chain steering wheel from homie *lowridermodels*....


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good oldskoo


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 04:26 PM~8962670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the "flower paint" i found in the craft store.... some of the homies on here thought it was funny but hey, it gives me a whole range of colors to use on tops and interiors rather than just tan, white and black....
> *



I got to get some of that. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 9 2007, 06:04 PM~8963038
> *I got to get some of that. Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did another lincoln limo..... already sold.....   










anyone who is interested in looking at its buildup can view here....

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...skoo/03towncar/


----------



## old low&slo

hey rollin
that blue caprice is HOT !!!
I got to find some of that paint.
what is that stuff made for like sprayin flowers or something???
is it enamel based ???
thanks for sharing that here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

are those towncars 1:32?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 04:26 PM~8962670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the "flower paint" i found in the craft store.... some of the homies on here thought it was funny but hey, it gives me a whole range of colors to use on tops and interiors rather than just tan, white and black....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Looking good bro!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 12:24 AM~8966549
> *did another lincoln limo..... already sold.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who is interested in looking at its buildup can view here....
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...skoo/03towncar/
> *


whats with the red nail polish? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no gloves when i sprayed the dash for my el camino....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 01:28 PM~8969538
> *no gloves when i sprayed the dash for my el camino....
> *


uh huh :uh: sure buddy.your not cross dressing on us are ya? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 10 2007, 09:45 AM~8969667
> *uh huh  :uh: sure buddy.your not cross dressing on us are ya? :0
> *


only cuz your wife like when i do that..... :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 01:46 PM~8969678
> *only cuz your wife like when i do that.....  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now go get some progress pics for us!!!!!

:twak:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 01:50 PM~8969713
> *now go get some progress pics for us!!!!!
> 
> :twak:
> *


haha.im on it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8969764
> *haha.im on it. :biggrin:
> *


hehe.... thats what she said.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 01:57 PM~8969785
> *hehe.... thats what she said.....
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lady at the post office loves me i think..... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got these monte carlo wires from Low and Beyond in today's mail too... already chopped up...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

diggin thru the closet lookin for somethin to paint..... found this truck i started up a while back.... u guys might remember the motor....


































gonna spray it now.....


----------



## BODINE

looks good....i got my wires from lowandbeyond to


----------



## BODINE

you get PM ?

with pics?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got it bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 07:14 PM~8972049
> *got it bro...  :thumbsup:
> *


so you do need em ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna call this one "Mocha Fantasy" :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















wifey wanted to got to the library so all i got painted was the cab and hood.... gonna paint the top and pillars white or a darker brown...


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8973618
> *gonna call this one "Mocha Fantasy"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wifey wanted to got to the library so all i got painted was the cab and hood.... gonna paint the top and pillars white or a darker brown...
> *


NICE


----------



## vengence

NICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another project..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Oct 9 2007, 07:21 PM~8962615
> *That looks real good. Is that light blue in a can ir airbrush? If its in a can, post a pic........Please.
> *


u just made him do it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 04:56 PM~8971494
> *got these monte carlo wires from Low and Beyond in today's mail too... already chopped up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEEEEET!!! and you're very welcome homie. 

that truck and bombas looking awesome bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder

dam those trucks look nice.,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the bumper and grill on this is why i put it away before.... i ordered replacement parts a long time ago but i just gotta find where i put it..... too much orange... this was one of my first attempts at doin the gold....










since i got the day off i'm gonna spray the rest of the body today.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That color seems to match the wheels pretty good ! 


Thats 1 reason i dont like gold plated items ! They colors are off ! But ehn you do it to come and the BMF it might be to yellow but at least it all matches !


----------



## Blue s10

What orange do you spray over chrome to get that gold?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 11 2007, 02:55 PM~8978517
> *What orange do you spray over chrome to get that gold?
> *


i use that tamiya brush on clear yellow with a dash of orange mixed in.works great for me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 11 2007, 10:55 AM~8978517
> *What orange do you spray over chrome to get that gold?
> *


duplicolor metalcast orange.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 03:09 PM~8978654
> *duplicolor metalcast orange.....
> *


 :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got that too.... just didn't try it yet.....


----------



## 408models

rides are lookin good bro.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 03:23 PM~8978754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got that too.... just didn't try it yet.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...ldskoo/86regal/


----------



## pancho1969

:0 DANG R.O. YOU BEEN GETING BUSY LATELY :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:00 PM~8979081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...ldskoo/86regal/
> *


dam thats bad ass.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 11 2007, 03:04 PM~8979114
> *dam thats bad ass.
> *


x2 nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 12:51 PM~8978064
> *the bumper and grill on this is why i put it away before.... i ordered replacement parts a long time ago but i just gotta find where i put it..... too much orange... this was one of my first attempts at doin the gold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i got the day off i'm gonna spray the rest of the body today....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I think it looks pretty damn good.  Like mini says, it matches the wheels pretty good and probally gold foil. Leave it and build it. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 11 2007, 05:43 PM~8980494
> *I think it looks pretty damn good.      Like mini says,  it matches the wheels pretty good and probally gold foil.    Leave it and build it.  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:00 PM~8979081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...ldskoo/86regal/
> *


DAMN NICE!!!! 





i want it :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 03:51 PM~8978064
> *the bumper and grill on this is why i put it away before.... i ordered replacement parts a long time ago but i just gotta find where i put it..... too much orange... this was one of my first attempts at doin the gold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i got the day off i'm gonna spray the rest of the body today....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn man, u need some steel braded gloves, that knifes cant cut through, look at them battle wounds with them knifes :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8981425
> *damn man, u need some steel braded gloves, that knifes cant cut through, look at them battle wounds with them knifes  :biggrin:
> *


actually one is from a grinder when i was bodyworkin my 64 rivi i used to have.... the other is from a grinder at work.... i do granite and marble countertops....


----------



## low4oshow

it looks swolen


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 10:40 PM~8981474
> *actually one is from a grinder when i was bodyworkin my 64 rivi i used to have.... the other is from a grinder at work.... i do granite and marble countertops....
> *


u still need em than... lol.. i guess you can see some pretty sparks from the grinders :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 11 2007, 04:42 PM~8981491
> *it looks swolen
> *


don't need to quote your mama.... :0


----------



## low4oshow

dont try me.that wasnt a joke,i was serious.i thaught u cut your self.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn...... soory bro..... they are like 3+ years ago.... 

funny thing is i crushed my right pinky finger april 06 and its still fatter than my left pinky.... was wierd as shit.... u kno how u see in the cartoons when their feet get smashed..... my pinky was kindy like that....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TTT




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:15 PM~8981200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tatman

That's Sick!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...dskoo/65impala/


----------



## BODINE

NICE!


----------



## ElRafa

65 and the truck look clean oldskool


----------



## lowridermodels

T T T!FOR CLEAN RIDES


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...oo/16th55nomad/

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...ldskoo/86regal/
> 
> very clean kick ass buick there,much props :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they posted results for the contest..... as u can see its not as big as the contests u guys got up there.....

my 75 cutlass got 2nd place in the curbside and mista gonzo's 4 impala got 2nd place in the 49-79 detail class.....


----------



## mista_gonzo

Congrads bro. I knew your Cutlass was gonna place. Paint job on the roff is tight!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8981200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 build off? 








:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

lookin good !!!


----------



## BiggDeee

Congrats RO! Nice work bro


----------



## southside groovin

man im feelin that 65 the lines r cool....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 14 2007, 09:20 PM~9002710
> *:0  :0  build off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


is that the one *Mini* cut up for you? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9009777
> *is that the one Mini cut up for you?  :biggrin:
> *



yes, it is. :biggrin: I wont even open the doors. :cheesy: Thats my guide to hindges.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i finally got me a suburban in 1/25..... now i can build me a pre-crash replica.... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

Rollin any update on that panelwagon!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the 39? well i haven't really touched much anything all week... kinda restng a bit... not as much time on LIL also....


----------



## Guest

Feel the same 15 straight days at work. What kit is it? All your work looks great.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homie.....

not sure which way wanna go wth it....

wheels similar to the ones i got.....










or lifted like i wish i could....










anyone want the stocks? they'd look great with low-profile tires on a mintruck..... make an offer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

someone should cast a copy of the truck, biggs & beto could do fixin,then twinn could cast them all everyone makes money and everyone would be xtra happy!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

honestly...... would u buy it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

depends on if i found somethin to replicate,i already have an idea.the one in the april issue of lrm 01


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well have u bought ANYTHING from twinn or any of the others?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no im stone broke


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, when i say cast it..... i buy......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

car i'm building on another forum.....


----------



## Guest

Looking good so far. I've got to learn more about the wheels you all use on here.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

any questions u got just ask homie..... i don't need to keep secrets.....


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 20 2007, 11:31 PM~9049066
> *Looking good so far. I've got to learn more about the wheels you all use on here.
> *


those are the trailer wheels for the 76 caprice theyre bad ass


----------



## wagonguy

ID BUY A FEW OF THOSE BURBANS IF THEY GET CASTED!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty

DAMN FOO THAT 60 LOOKS OL SKOOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats my name....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

went to my local model car meeting this afternoon and one of the homies there had a set of MANDO'S MASTERPIECE wheels.... :0 :0 :0 :0 










now that i've seen it in person, i definitely gotta save some scripts for a couple sets...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

:0 I'm affraid to ask how much you got um for....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2007, 11:27 PM~9049041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SWEET!! Keep us posted. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

more from the post office this morning..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










the 95 corvette ZR-1 kit got an ALL CHROME motor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet!!! :0


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 23 2007, 06:57 PM~8163281
> *i can build 2 of these 4 versions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got anymore of these grills?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i only got one of each homie.... one 78 stepside kit and one GMC shortbox kit.... the 82 chevy grill i got in a box of parts i picked up from wagonguy....


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 05:26 PM~9097045
> *more from the post office this morning.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 95 corvette ZR-1 kit got an ALL CHROME motor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You gonna be busy! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

cool thanks any ways :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 27 2007, 04:09 PM~9097471
> *You gonna be busy! :biggrin:
> *


i'm gonna bang 2008...... u seen that movie titanic????







































thats just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## tatman

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 07:11 PM~9097478
> *i'm gonna bang 2008...... u seen that movie titanic????
> thats just the tip of the iceberg
> *



Hope you dont drown!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

don't worry..... "I'M THE KING OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
































j/k..... i got enough shit to finish up before those....


----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 27 2007, 07:40 PM~9097566
> *Hope you dont drown!!!!!!!! :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice stuff...
Cant wait till wensday when i get my shipment 
Its half of what u got but oh whell.


----------



## Kirby

You got alot to keep you busy! Your rides look great bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the trade on these wheels homie DoUgH......


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 07:21 PM~9142142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the trade on these wheels homie DoUgH......
> *



SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I need a set of them ! What did they come off of? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ask DoUgH..... some big rig kit i suppose..... i put hoppin hydros tires on it....


----------



## twinn

now box it up and send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 2 2007, 07:14 PM~9144043
> *now box it up and send it to me :biggrin:
> *


depends.... what would i get in return????


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 11:33 PM~9144132
> *depends.... what would i get in return????
> *


what u need :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i do have another one of them promo duallys still fresh in the box....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 3 2007, 01:05 AM~9144001
> *SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I  need  a  set    of  them !  What    did  they  come  off  of?  :biggrin:
> *


them are the ones i want too :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

coming soon to Oldskoo Kustoms..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

nice


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 10:56 PM~9180633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon to Oldskoo Kustoms.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 10:56 PM~9180633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon to Oldskoo Kustoms.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I seen that, it's wierd because F&F Resins made that exact cab, and this new dude said he mastered this one. Let us know what the casting is like, I've heard they're a little sketchy.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 01:27 AM~9049041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car i'm building on another forum.....
> *





how is this coming? the skirts are killer!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 09:56 PM~9180633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon to Oldskoo Kustoms.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did you win that? i saw that a couple days ago and was gonna bid on it, but i looked at some real 1:1 and they have the front grill chrome. i didn't like how it was attached to the body.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 8 2007, 08:57 AM~9182386
> *did you win that? i saw that a couple days ago and was gonna bid on it, but i looked at some real 1:1 and they have the front grill chrome. i didn't like how it was attached to the body.
> *


A lot of the farm trucks had it painted white or the body color. Bust out the foil or cut it out maybe.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 8 2007, 07:59 AM~9182398
> *A lot of the farm trucks had it painted white or the body color.  Bust out the foil or cut it out maybe.
> *


was thinking the same, of cutting it out if i would of won it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 11:05 PM~9144001
> *SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I  need  a  set    of  them !  What    did  they  come  off  of?  :biggrin:
> *


x2.those wheels are sweet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 8 2007, 05:28 AM~9182251
> *how is this coming? the skirts are killer!
> *




























got some color on i finally but i need to wetsand it down and respray it... got some wrinkles.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 8 2007, 05:12 AM~9182175
> *I seen that, it's wierd because F&F Resins made that exact cab, and this new dude said he mastered this one.  Let us know what the casting is like, I've heard they're a little sketchy.
> *


yea... i saw it available before but couldn't figure out who had made it.... F&F is gone right? i'll let u guys kno if its any good.... it better be.... :angry: 

hey bigpoppa, did anyone take over the ron cash or SJS details lines? i wanna find one of those 50 delivery bodies and the 'dimple' rear fenders....


----------



## lonnie

lookin nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Nov 8 2007, 04:18 PM~9186471
> *lookin nice
> *


not now... :biggrin: but will look BETTER after :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 07:17 PM~9186467
> *yea... i saw it available before but couldn't figure out who had made it.... F&F is gone right? i'll let u guys kno if its any good.... it better be....  :angry:
> 
> hey bigpoppa, did anyone take over the ron cash or SJS details lines? i wanna find one of those 50 delivery bodies and the 'dimple' rear fenders....
> *


F&F is now run by his son as Drag City Casting. They've cornered the market on hoods, but still carry some bodies including the 54 cab

http://www.dragcitycasting.com/index_files/Page2173.html

I don't think anyone took over either of those casters work. I think Flintstone or RMR resins makes the deliveries, check ebay, they still pop up. AAM and Freeman made the spare tire fender, if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup, thats the truck and thats the fender i wanna find.... BIGGS?????


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2007, 01:47 AM~9188506
> *yup, thats the truck and thats the fender i wanna find.... BIGGS?????
> *



not trying to cut in ....but if you have that fender already....cut away part of it and replace it with some sheet stock bro! just my opinion.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:42 PM~9188473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RON CASH USE TO MAKE THOSE FENDERS IN RESIN BACK IN THE DAYS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/wishlist.html

yup... ron cash.... i just checked a 'wishlist' i made about 6 years ago or somethin.....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 11:59 PM~9188596
> *http://www.geocities.com/mischiefmcc/wishlist.html
> 
> yup... ron cash.... i just checked a 'wishlist' i made about 6 years ago or somethin.....
> *


I busted out the old catalogs, you're right, Ron did make them too. They shouldn't be to hard to make though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now bust out those modelhaus coolers and cast them for us.... or take pics at least :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

hell if Ron Cash did em'....give me a couple days to see if my buddy has any left


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 8 2007, 10:07 PM~9188840
> *hell if Ron Cash did em'....give me a couple days to see if my buddy has any left
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 11:51 PM~9188794
> *now bust out those modelhaus coolers and cast them for us.... or take pics at least  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE ABOUT 12 OF THE COOLERS AND WILL HOLD ON TO THEM FOR A MINUTE. OH MAKE THAT 11 I GAVE ONE TO 408MODELS. BOUGHT THEM FROM A GUY FROM COLORADO AT OKIE AL'S SHOW. HE HAD TONS OF MODELHOUS PARTS. I BOUGHT HIM OUT OF ALL HIS IMPALA PARTS FOR MY STASH. IT WAS LIKE BEING 7 YEARS OLD AT A CANDY STORE. MY CASTER WILL NOT CAST THEM CAUSE SOMEONE ELSE IS STILL CASTING THEM.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2007, 12:51 AM~9188794
> *now bust out those modelhaus coolers and cast them for us.... or take pics at least  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't cast other people's stuff either. I was thinking about calling Zetterman and seeing if he had any coolers, but it sounds like Beto cleaned him out.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2007, 08:31 AM~9189610
> *I don't cast other people's stuff either.  I was thinking about calling Zetterman and seeing if he had any coolers, but it sounds like Beto cleaned him out.
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

SO DOES SOMEONE SELL THAT EXTRA SIDE WHEEL KIT???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What if you cut the rear and then fliped and switched sides ! Would that give your the spare dip ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 03:54 PM~9192309
> *What    if  you    cut the  rear    and  then  fliped  and  switched  sides !  Would  that  give  your  the  spare  dip ?
> *


pics?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

dONT HAVE A CAMERA ! I SEE IF MY SISTER WILL LOAN ME 1 !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2007, 03:57 PM~9192329
> *dONT  HAVE  A  CAMERA !  I  SEE  IF  MY  SISTER  WILL  LOAN  ME  1 !
> *


 :0


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2007, 06:31 AM~9189610
> *I don't cast other people's stuff either.  I was thinking about calling Zetterman and seeing if he had any coolers, but it sounds like Beto cleaned him out.
> *


YEAH THAT WAS HIM. HE WAS THERE WITH HIS WIFE, ALSO PICKED UP A KLEANN '66 PROMO FOR $65.00 IN THE BOX. IF YOU GUYS HEAR HE'S AT A MODEL SHOW MAKE SURE YOU GO CAUSE HE'S GOT SOME NEAT STUFF.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 9 2007, 08:09 AM~9190977
> *SO DOES SOMEONE SELL THAT EXTRA SIDE WHEEL KIT???
> *


the guy i'm gettin the 54 cab from said he's got one in the works....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Nov 9 2007, 12:02 AM~9189100-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE ABOUT 12 OF THE COOLERS AND WILL HOLD ON TO THEM FOR A MINUTE. OH MAKE THAT 11 I GAVE ONE TO 408MODELS. BOUGHT THEM FROM A GUY FROM COLORADO AT OKIE AL'S SHOW. HE HAD TONS OF MODELHOUS PARTS. I BOUGHT HIM OUT OF ALL HIS IMPALA PARTS FOR MY STASH. IT WAS LIKE BEING 7 YEARS OLD AT A CANDY STORE. MY CASTER WILL NOT CAST THEM CAUSE SOMEONE ELSE IS STILL CASTING THEM.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2007, 04:31 AM~9189610
> *I don't cast other people's stuff either.  I was thinking about calling Zetterman and seeing if he had any coolers, but it sounds like Beto cleaned him out.
> *


ok i understand about not casting somebody's stuff..... BUT..... CAN WE GET PICS AT LEAST????


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 12:04 AM~9196056
> *ok i understand about not casting somebody's stuff..... BUT..... CAN WE GET PICS AT LEAST????
> *


get Beto to. I poked around for my two and can't find them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally pulled this car back out and fixed the top.... decided not to use the tan... i need a new can.... i think it was a bad batch or something cuz nothing i painted with it came out good.... green looks better anyway... might color the spokes too now... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

> *SO DOES SOMEONE SELL THAT EXTRA SIDE WHEEL KIT???*


i think i could make 1 if i had a stock fender but i dont wanna use 1 outta my good kits. if any1 has a trash kit with a good fender, send it to me and ill hook it up and make sure it gets casted.....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 06:20 PM~9199911
> *finally pulled this car back out and fixed the top.... decided not to use the tan... i need a new can.... i think it was a bad batch or something cuz nothing i painted with it came out good.... green looks better anyway... might color the spokes too now...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like that color on top. What is it??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 10 2007, 04:36 PM~9200000
> *I really like that color on top. What is it??? :biggrin:
> *












colored spokes????










chrome spokes????


----------



## southside groovin

colored!


----------



## lowridermodels

the chrome looks better!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 10 2007, 06:50 PM~9200079
> *colored!
> *


 X2


----------



## Waco

Colored R.O.!!!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty

PAINTED LIP


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 10 2007, 06:15 PM~9200596
> *PAINTED LIP
> *












like this???


----------



## Blue s10

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got lazy and didn't re-prime the 60 after sanding it.... and came out lookin like shit.... 










tossed the body aside to be stripped later and pulled out another and went to town on it....


----------



## cruzinlow

looks nice in that red holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sanded down the top as much as i could to remove the red since i forgot to paint the white top first.... :angry: got as far into the corners as i thought i needed to... shot some white primer then some tamiya pearl white over.... looked so good a bug just HAD to dive in... :angry:


































looked pretty good besides the bug.... until after a few minutes i saw this.... 










:tears: :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

FOUND A NEW CASTER OF THE DELIVERY TRUCK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 01:34 AM~9208009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND A NEW CASTER OF THE DELIVERY TRUCK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## DoUgH

just hatin :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

that box is sweet! what kit do you use to finish it? a regle or monte huh? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE BOX THERE BUDDY!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks guys... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

uses the 90s impala or caprice kit as a donor for chassis....


----------



## Smallz

Damn Rollin' how many cars u got? :0 Lookin real good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

got any pics of the header panel? looks like you euro'd it?


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE AND SICKLY CLEAN WITH THAT SHOWROOM SHINE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## southside groovin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Nov 12 2007, 06:08 PM~9213252
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



X10


----------



## cruzinlow

x 10000000000000000000 DAMN :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 12 2007, 06:17 PM~9214568
> *SWEET :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks to u bro!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: keep the damn good shit coming!!!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice homie......


----------



## Pokey

Lovin' that Box bro!


----------



## Project59

Kick ass rollin that looks mean! :0


----------



## 60T3M

dayum dat shit looks fucken dope


----------



## Blue s10

NICE!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT CAPRICE IS LOOKING SWEET BRO. HOOK THAT SHIT UP.


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: Damn Ro that Box is Klean. Keep it up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

THANKS HOMIES!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 12 2007, 03:09 PM~9212803-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 04:03 PM~9213213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

what brand paint and clear?


----------



## chrisijzerman

I guess its duplicolor like usual 
Anyways,great work there!
Keep it up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

NOPE :biggrin: just Tamiya gloss black....


----------



## robocon

nice box chevy, i want one!


----------



## drnitrus

smooooth!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN RO, that black box is sick!!!! Going to have to get them diecast parts to build mine!! :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999

if that box was a 4 door id try buyin that shit off ya :biggrin: 

shit looks good mayne


----------



## rollinoldskoo

go buy a modelhaus one man......


----------



## rodburner1974

the box is gonna be sick! i used to have a 79 , was the first street legal vehicle i drove at 16 years old. ahh man them days! them things float on the interstate. 

i like the very bel air too, nice work !


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2007, 02:52 AM~9232027
> *go buy a modelhaus one man......
> *


ya i looked at it and its like $70 or somethin around there,i aint got that kinda cash right now,saving up for my 1:1 project


----------



## robocon

caprice updates??????


----------



## bigdogg323

hey oldskoo that caprice looks fuckin siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick bro i wanna see that shit done homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started fukkin with this sunday..... need superglue still.... shouldn't need ANY filler for this one...


----------



## DoUgH

Damn another one started you ever goin to finish any homie!!! your almost as bad as KB :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 20 2007, 09:25 PM~9270266
> *Damn another one started you ever goin to finish any homie!!! your almost as bad as KB  :biggrin:
> *


Dough ! He's nothing like kb ! He has many started Kb only has 1 ! LOL !\


----------



## DoUgH

lmao good point mini :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 05:28 PM~9270295
> *Dough    !  He's  nothing  like  kb  !    He  has  many    started  Kb  only  has  1  !  LOL !\
> *


and a did finish a few this year..... very few but done still.....


----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 oooo realy like them rims. do you have to go through and paint each one by hand or did you buy a 2 or 3 peace rim ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

toothpick and some aspirin.....


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL what about advil will that work ?





nha i got it , thanks for the tip.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well whatever u need to take care of the headache u'll have after startin at the spokes close..... i was gettin dizzy by the time i was done.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 08:39 PM~9270376
> *well whatever u need to take care of the headache u'll have after startin at the spokes close..... i was gettin dizzy by the time i was done....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2007, 08:38 PM~9271585
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


i kno wat u'd use....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone wanna cast it???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 12:37 AM~9271962
> *i kno wat u'd use....
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man ROLL! that don't look to bad ! I can see a bad ass build using that ! Hope some on on the borad Grabs its and cast it !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the guy i got it from said he was just doin a limited run.... said he probably won't make more.... would be an awesome body for one of the big doggs to get their hands onto for fixing and casting....  

got this in the mail today too....



































gotta use a 65 rivi kit as a donor since the interior is messed up and the motor was incomplete..... oh and to fix one of the a-pillars...


----------



## BODINE

nice oldskoo


----------



## Pokey

Hey bro, I think I might have some good bumpers for that '64 Riv if you need them. I'll look in my "super old shit stash" and see.  

BTW, them spokes look badass!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Them spokes are killer Gil. :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 21 2007, 03:53 AM~9272805
> *Hey bro, I think I might have some good bumpers for that '64 Riv if you need them. I'll look in my "super old shit stash" and see.
> 
> BTW, them spokes look badass!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 if u got the body i'll take it too.... even if its not great..... would be a kool kustom....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THAT RIV WOULD LOOK GOOD ON SOME 1301S WITH 520S ON IT


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Build a replica of your old rivi.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 21 2007, 12:51 PM~9276309
> *Build a replica of your old rivi.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the roof glued on.... the driver side needs a little adjustment tho... oh and for those who didn't notice.... i took some shots of the interior i'm using....


----------



## lowridermodels

spokes look good!


----------



## Waco

Dammit RO, Them spokes r klean!!!!!! I like dat rivi


----------



## lowridermodels

62 looking good so far, mine will be in paint soon as soon as i finish the body work on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the roof lined up a lot better.....


















i should have almost NO bodywork to do on the seams.... :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH

looks good gil


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna go with these spokes.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice duece! I gave up making one, so I finally dished the cash out and got one. Look like this one was sittin in the barn for some years, but it's a duece..... lol!!! Working on one panel at a time..... AuRyTe!!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

I see my name on your computer screen!! LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 22 2007, 02:50 PM~9284000
> *I see my name on your computer screen!! LOL
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u still got the brown one? it was my first attempt.... TIMEMACHINE got it from me in a trade then he traded it to u..... where u find this one? resin or plastic?





> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 22 2007, 02:47 PM~9283984
> *Nice duece! I gave up making one, so I finally dished the cash out and got one. Look like this one was sittin in the barn for some years, but it's a duece..... lol!!! Working on one panel at a time..... AuRyTe!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo

Still got the one I traded Will. Front of the roof line cracked, so it's in one of my boxes. I got another one that I made into a h/t that I painted a mint green. The one above is the real deal (plastic) that I got off Ebay. One day I'll get around to finishing it. Got a 60 wagon coming my way..... to many projects, not enough time.... Happy Thanksgiving homie.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

after i broke my drill bit workin on my elcamino's pumps.... i just put it away till i got more bits.... finally got off my lazy ass and picked up more bits today....


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

sexy :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the front pump ready.... just need to add the pressure plate... already drilled out the block......


----------



## MKD904

Looks bad ass...... :0 :0 you gotta PM me some detailed pix with explanation sometime.....I'm not 100% with hydros.....looks bad ass....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b_styles

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 21 2007, 01:20 PM~9276504
> *Dammit RO, Them spokes r klean!!!!!!  I like dat rivi
> *


Sup oldskoo!,, ah I think I figured out were to quot a post. Anyway, Damn good start on that Duce, got some fly wires to go with. Looks like U used a Revel 63 or 64 hardtop. Well I ain't seen that Curb Side 64 vert yet, ah, take your time, Just stoppin by 2  let U know I'm just coast'in.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey oldskoo what up with caprice is it done yet homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this fukker almost done too... needs motor work


----------



## DoUgH

looks sweet Gil


----------



## chris mineer

dam u been bizzy.. lookin good


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that elco!!! Badass setup!


----------



## ElRafa

Builds look killer rollin 62 comin out nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks guys.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 22 2007, 10:06 AM~9282655-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go with these spokes.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2007, 03:29 PM~9302490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this fukker almost done too... needs motor work
> *




















got the pressure plate done for one of the pumps.... snapped the bit again tho.... :roflmao: i gotta get more now....


----------



## cruzinlow

nice work holmez :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bought 3 more bits.... got the other pump all drilled out for a pressure platetoo.... snapped one bit on the last hole tho....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

"RollinOldskoo"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here they are in the el camino again.... just need electrical now....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 11:12 PM~9313964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here they are in the el camino again.... just need electrical now....
> *



:0 :0   Damn it im movin to hawaii, so i can learn frm u RO


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 09:38 PM~9313729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RollinOldskoo"
> *


GIL, ARE THOSE FOR ME? MY INITIALS :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice try.....


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 26 2007, 10:16 PM~9313993
> *GIL, ARE THOSE FOR ME? MY INITIALS :biggrin:
> *


May be he ment Rollerz Only!  

Looks Good..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 07:38 PM~9313729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RollinOldskoo"
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice details on the pumps. Might have to take me to skool on these and show me the R.O. way!!!


----------



## b_styles

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 26 2007, 11:14 PM~9314756
> *Nice details on the pumps. Might have to take me to skool on these and show me the R.O. way!!!
> *


I saw the picks of my stuff and the view overloocking my area. anyway, I don't koe who sent me the invite 2 be a member of a club, ah I'm just trying to learn how 2 check my stats and feedback, and all, Ah, would like 2 know who that is? Don't know how much I can commit, but I'll try. Well. tried 2 get the primer ot a 60 Imp today but shit happened. I had some arrands 2 run and I tried 2 beat the setting sun, Needless to say I ran out of time and the primer coat got fucced up. Ah, I want 2 know where I can find that purple stuff that is sopossto take coat of paint off. More importantly, will it work on primer alone. I'll seak help from some other peps in I need 2. Thanks 4 hook'in me up 2 the site. Ah, I'll book Sunday 4 a build session if U have time. Thankx again. By the way, like the details on the pumps 4 the El Camino. I suould build one myself some time. 


Piece Out!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 27 2007, 12:50 AM~9314485
> *May be he ment Rollerz Only!
> 
> Looks Good..
> *



That'll werk too for me :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2007, 03:45 AM~9298855
> *hey oldskoo what up with caprice is it done yet homie :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak:  :nono: :nosad:


----------



## cruzinlow

nice set up Rollin , looking hella nice bro, NOW SEND IT TO ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 27 2007, 06:14 AM~9315791
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:    :nono: :nosad:
> *


gonna be using the cruisinlow 'foam methods' for the interior.... keep you posted as it goes...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2007, 09:09 PM~9319898
> *gonna be using the cruisinlow 'foam methods' for the interior.... keep you posted as it goes...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2007, 11:12 PM~9313964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here they are in the el camino again.... just need electrical now....
> *



:0 :0 LOOKIN GOOD R.O GOTS TO GET ME SOME OFF THOSE PUMPS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u kno where to get them... link in my sig..... can't go wrong with his prices...


----------



## 408models

NICE BRO, LOOKS GOOOD


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally got off my ass and did some work on the motor for this el camino....


































them wiring looms are a BITCH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

comin out nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

NICE heat under the hood :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2007, 02:40 AM~9361007
> *NICE heat under the hood  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Project59

Motor looks great!!!!! And those toothpics are the best in the world!! :biggrin: made from bamboo....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Dec 2 2007, 10:27 PM~9360896-->
> 
> 
> 
> comin out nice bro :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 11:40 PM~9361007
> *NICE heat under the hood  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 02:45 AM~9361181
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Dec 3 2007, 05:25 AM~9361609
> *Motor looks great!!!!! And those toothpics are the best in the world!!  :biggrin:  made from bamboo....
> *



thanks guys.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

remember this project??










































well i put it on the side when i found out the revell 66 elcamino kit was comin back out.... 

picked up the kit yesterday at walmart...


























stock hood


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## chris mineer

lookin real good.. do u still want that nomad ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 7 2007, 09:16 PM~9402399
> *lookin real good.. do u still want that nomad ?
> *


want yea.... can't afford shit right now tho.... some of my inlaws moved out and left me to cover the rent....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2007, 12:19 AM~9402414
> *want yea.... can't afford shit right now tho.... some of my inlaws moved out and left me to cover the rent....
> *


wat year nomad RO?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another one of these 55 nomads....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

send me your add .. an when i get the extra cash ill send it to u..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

remember this project????












here's a bit of work done on its motor.......










































anyone know how the plug wires supposed to go on this motor? its a corvette zr-1 motor with the dohc setup..... there is no distributor, only a "ignition module"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor fits in nicely after a little trimming on the oil pan...


























oh and i found a reference pic for my motor....










right on the damn box.... :uh: :uh: the intake pretty much covers where the ignition wires are sourced so i won't worry bout it too much.... just lay out the wires on the engine...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do you have more of those thingys on the air filter of the elco?


----------



## drnitrus

BLING!!!


----------



## King Josh

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2007, 02:34 AM~9451191
> *remember this project????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a bit of work done on its motor.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know how the plug wires supposed to go on this motor? its a corvette zr-1 motor with the dohc setup..... there is no distributor, only a "ignition module"
> *


that motor is nice,did you foil the whole thing or waht??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Dec 14 2007, 02:56 AM~9451476-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have more of those thingys on the air filter of the elco?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u mean the TPI setup??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-King Josh_@Dec 14 2007, 11:09 AM~9454330
> *that motor is nice,did you foil the whole thing or waht??
> *


came chrome in the kit....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some progress on the motor for my 62....


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## DoUgH

looks good RO


----------



## pancho1969

nice engine r.o do you have a pic of the kit it came in?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the AMT 39 wagon rod also has the same motor.... but the 39's motor has only the valve covers and intake top chrome....










just as nice tho


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## rollinoldskoo

homie TIME MACHINE pointed out something wrong about my interior swap.... so i fixed it..... uffin: uffin: 


























motor just about done.... waitin on the paint on the pulleys to dry up before i put it all together....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

YEA I was talkin bout that tpi thing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this one in *1/25* scale... (the one in the the monte carlo kit is bigger)










came from this kit....










now this other one also in 1/25 scale...










comes in this kit.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do you have on from the monte kit?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do you have one from the monte kit?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea but its going into my monte....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hm ok


----------



## rollinoldskoo

chopped off the stock upper a-arms and adding some chrome ones from the 66 riviera kit.... cylinders from *DoUgH*


----------



## modeltech

just like i did homie but used the 70 monte upper arms!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 05:27 PM~9466140
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!
> *


X-2


----------



## spikekid999

:0 *X3*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

should i give the wheel a black rim??? i'm gonna paint the body black....


----------



## spikekid999

black lip with red spokes maybe :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

dunno? Paint the body then decide. But I know thats not your only set of wheels tho, paint them bitches anyways. I know if you don't use them on this, there will be something else a black lipped wheel will work on.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did some striping on my 77 monte....










































i'm Mr. A.D.D. when it comes to projects....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

MC looks good homie!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

montes lookin good

and i think we all are mr a.d.d when it comes to projects lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 01:50 AM~9468026
> *MC looks good homie!!!!!    :0  :0
> *


X-2 LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## mademan

^^ im diggin that!! looks great


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: somebody take this pen away from me :cheesy: 


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0 damn homie that keeps lookin better n better


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 08:21 PM~9473037
> *:cheesy: somebody take this pen away from me :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



keep going LOL :biggrin: lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn son, you don't chill out with that pin its going to look like my Trumpeter mc. :biggrin: You'll be adding more colors next.


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 05:17 PM~9276485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the roof glued on.... the driver side needs a little adjustment tho... oh and for those who didn't notice.... i took some shots of the interior i'm using....
> *


What kit did you get this interior from???

All the rides are coming along really nice rollin.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 22 2007, 07:33 AM~9508207
> *What kit did you get this interior from???
> 
> All the rides are coming along really nice rollin.......... :thumbsup:
> *


AMT 62 Bel Air kit.....


----------



## mista_gonzo

I see you built the vette engine... looks nice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:yes:


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 22 2007, 10:34 PM~9511442
> *AMT 62 Bel Air kit.....
> *


Thanks homie, I knew i had seen them somewhere.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

You gonna post a finished one ?! lmao j/k


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2007, 01:00 PM~9558242
> *You gonna post a finished one ?! lmao j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 06:19 PM~9212431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


lets see this done :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kirby

Agree'd! You got alot of nice projects i want to see finished too! M-O-T-I-V-A-T-I-O-N :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well cleaning my room today i found the side trim i made for my 75 caprice.... my son tore it off a while back after u guys last saw me post it.....


















lucky for me the paint chips were still attached to the trim piece....


















didn't finish there.... wifey and son were on the comp for a while so i was kinda sorta forced to just build instead of BS on LIL....


















































foil done..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

looks good !!


----------



## MKD904

Looks good homie....


----------



## modeltech

the blue 75 is sweet!! bro!!


----------



## Waco

tight RO!!! Always clean rides out of RO'Z Custom :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

I GOT THE SAME COLOR CAPRICE AS YOURS BUT GOT IT FROM LONNIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

minez black


----------



## LowandBeyond

I got your package..............................thanks fukker. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 30 2007, 12:05 AM~9563499
> *http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...ce/IMG_1162.jpg[/img]
> foil done.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Looks Good...Just need a little clear coat and your set.  

I'm glad you found the trim...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 31 2007, 02:18 AM~9571589
> *I got your package..............................thanks fukker.    :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully it will add some warmth to you freezing ass holidays!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

that capice is look good bro lov the top keepit ups


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 29 2007, 10:05 PM~9563499-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foil done.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOLOW [email protected] 29 2007, 10:12 PM~9563542
> *NICE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 10:21 PM~9563592
> *looks good !!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 07:41 AM~9564892
> *Looks good homie....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 08:08 AM~9564991
> *the blue 75 is sweet!! bro!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 09:04 AM~9565277
> *tight RO!!!  Always clean rides out of RO'Z Custom  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Dec 30 2007, 09:27 AM~9565401
> *I GOT THE SAME COLOR CAPRICE AS YOURS BUT GOT IT FROM LONNIE
> *


*THANKS*


----------



## drnitrus

Always good work in here!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2007, 08:14 PM~9577116
> *hopefully it will add some warmth to you freezing ass holidays!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




yea..................................... thanks brother. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE 75 GILBERT!


----------



## westempire

Clean Caprice :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

MONTE


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie..... here ya go  ..... still needs clear tho....


























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 10:15 PM~9600630
> *damn homie..... here ya go   ..... still needs clear tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks good but what happened to all the pinstripping you did :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2008, 05:34 PM~9600813
> *looks good but what happened to all the pinstripping you did :dunno:
> *


son smudged it before i got to clear it so i just wiped it all off...  beauty of the gel pens


----------



## spikekid999

that sucks but at least it was a quick easy fix. plus he stopped you from goin to far lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if i put them back on it'll be like this again...










just basic......


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 07:57 PM~9601058
> *if i put them back on it'll be like this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just basic......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 08:57 PM~9601058
> *if i put them back on it'll be like this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just basic......
> *



hell yea!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good bro


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 3 2008, 10:44 PM~9602368
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin good bro
> *



Hell yeah wat he said ^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 3 2008, 05:15 PM~9600630-->
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go   ..... still needs clear tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 05:16 PM~9600636
> *LOOKS GOOD!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 05:34 PM~9600813
> *looks good but what happened to all the pinstripping you did :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homies..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TIME [email protected] 3 2008, 06:29 PM~9601356
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.... just like we were talkin about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 06:31 PM~9601370
> *hell yea!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 07:44 PM~9602368
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: lookin good bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 07:53 PM~9602473
> *Hell yeah wat he said ^^^^^^^^  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homies..... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

sick rollin


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 08:48 AM~9604442
> *sick rollin
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 09:15 PM~9600630
> *damn homie..... here ya go   ..... still needs clear tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this :0


----------



## ride on 4's

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...ce/IMG_1161.jpg[/img]

Nice man,where can i find these wheels?


----------



## LowandBeyond

pagasus 2 pc. Just painted spokes. 



Scalelows or Betoscustoms. Both links in my sig.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

monteman knows where to get them travis.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2008, 02:12 AM~9656208
> *monteman knows where to get them travis.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shit.... could be brandon brown even..... :0


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 08:57 PM~9601058
> *if i put them back on it'll be like this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just basic......
> *


this monte is bad ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 09:15 PM~9600630
> *damn homie..... here ya go   ..... still needs clear tho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 that looks like my old monte carlo.i still have it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

cool shit. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

^^^^^^

thats why we need a randumb shit topic huh??? keep the hermans there???


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea.   :tears: :tears: RIP night crew topic.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea..... it was suspended..... but those 2 dummies got it DELETED....  maybe we'll get randumb shit back....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 03:23 AM~9665935
> *yea..... it was suspended..... but those 2 dummies got it DELETED....  maybe we'll get randumb shit back....
> *



we can only hope.   


Great work on that truck homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna do that to my next 55-57 chevy stepside or cameo....


----------



## LowandBeyond

hell yea bro!!!! Keep it up mayne. :cheesy:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2008, 03:32 AM~9665954
> *hell yea bro!!!!    Keep it up mayne.    :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some stuff painted today....


































cab almost fell but i was able to catch it..... lucky...


























i'll keep it coming...


----------



## DoUgH

looks good RO


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 12 2008, 08:06 PM~9678220
> *looks good RO
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## Waco

AAAAWWWWWRRRRREEEEAAAAADDDDYYYYY RO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 12 2008, 08:06 PM~9678220
> *looks good RO
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

^^^^^ thanks homies


i wasn't happy with how the inner fenderwells looked after i had notched them for the upper control arms so i chopped them out and started workin on making my own....


































i'll cover them with come chrome tape when i'm done so it looks like stainless :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

NIce!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some of them cups for the bags....










here's some of them o-rings for the bags....










and here they are assembled... you need to shave down the cups to be flush with the o-rings so u don't got a gap between the bags....










i need to find a cheaper source for the o-rings tho....


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck yeah thats sweet bro :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

HARDWARE STORES USUALLY HAVE A GOOD SELECTION OF O RINGS IN THE LITTLE BINS....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 13 2008, 02:06 PM~9683817
> *HARDWARE STORES USUALLY HAVE A GOOD SELECTION OF O RINGS IN THE LITTLE BINS....
> *


yea i was thinkin that..... i actually have a Home Depot about 10 minute walk from my house.... or 3 minute drive :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:twak: :nono: go find yourself a smaller store like ace or true value...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: yea.... home depot probably don't carry that small.... 

well here's some shit i painted today..... sometimes i HATE krylon....  was goin for an OG color on this 76 but it got fukked.... time for a swim...


















so i pulled out another one and stayed with my trusty DUPLICOLOR :biggrin: 


















 this is the one i was thinkin cragars


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 05:19 PM~9683920
> *:biggrin: yea.... home depot probably don't carry that small....
> 
> well here's some shit i painted today..... sometimes i HATE krylon....  was goin for an OG color on this 76 but it got fukked.... time for a swim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i pulled out another one and stayed with my trusty DUPLICOLOR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the one i was thinkin cragars
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## LowandBeyond

yeah!!!!!! HELL YEA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 05:57 PM~9684245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i did work on my 53 ford pickup today too


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good homie!!!


----------



## BODINE

53 LOOKIN BADASSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2008, 12:28 AM~9688410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what you think of my 59? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 13 2008, 10:33 PM~9688825
> *what you think of my 59?    :biggrin:
> *


repost x-3 :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 01:36 AM~9688847
> *repost x-3  :uh:
> *



whore X4


----------



## zfelix

lol looks great homies!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 02:57 PM~9684245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the comments homies....


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 07:19 PM~9683920
> *:biggrin: yea.... home depot probably don't carry that small....
> *


they should. in the area where they have the faucet repair parts
they have a few small sizes. i used some from there before



NICE PAINT WORK!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i decided to use some of this fine tape i got from beto....


















here's the color shot....


















plain flat black chassis and interior.... keepin it OG  


























and here's one i see a lot of people forget.... the underside of the interior tub...










mockup pics coming soon..... :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

nice


----------



## Waco

hno: hno: hno: hno:    :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok here it is.... 


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

nice work..


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 14 2008, 04:59 PM~9694459
> *nice work..
> *


x2 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

some type of candy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2008, 03:02 PM~9694493
> *some type of candy
> *


what? :dunno:


----------



## Waco

Tha caprice is lookin good RO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 08:36 PM~9694757
> *what?  :dunno:
> *


put some type of candy coat on it


----------



## ElRafa

Now that is olskoo LOL Looks good homie


----------



## Linc

what size is the tape!? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:dunno: got it from betoscustoms


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 05:29 PM~9694178
> *ok here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Look's good R.O. makes mine look shitty!


----------



## mademan

damn!! that came out great!!! motivation for me to break out my small tape!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok ok....... i finally pulled this fukker back out of the closet.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i had only shaved the trim and bodyline off of one side last time u guys saw it (for those who did)..... today i shaved the other side and did some rough work fittin in the trunk.....


































its gonna need a HELL OF A LOT of bodywork..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Damn I need some tape like that for the patterns for the 70.... Guess I try and go check Redline :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

NICE!!! i just picked up a nascar grand prix the other night!!


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 08:53 PM~9696297
> *ok ok....... i finally pulled this fukker back out of the closet....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i had only shaved the trim and bodyline off of one side last time u guys saw it (for those who did)..... today i shaved the other side and did some rough work fittin in the trunk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its gonna need a HELL OF A LOT of bodywork.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Alot of work ahead of you, but I know you can pull it off G!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 14 2008, 09:14 PM~9696530
> *lookin good bro!
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the chain steering wheel too.... hit up *lowridermodels* for some 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9694178
> *ok here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin A.D.D. kickin in... :banghead: :banghead: foiled a grand national bumper....


----------



## LowandBeyond

you know I like it. shit looks good homie. :0 hit the rubber with black and your set. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

polished it a little with a q-tip...










:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

NISE WORK!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

GOOD NEWS...... GOT MY BURB BACK FINALLY.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










now i gotta get my insurance back on it and its on the road again.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats awesome. Glad you got it back. :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 16 2008, 12:04 AM~9707265
> *thats awesome.    Glad you got it back.    :cheesy:
> *


hellz ya bro must be feelin real good now, ...and the glasshouse is lookin bad ass


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 16 2008, 12:17 AM~9707334
> *hellz ya bro must be feelin real good now, ...and the glasshouse is lookin bad ass
> *



until he fills the tank up. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 10:06 PM~9707543
> *until he fills the tank up.    :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: it got a 454 in it....

progress pics on my grand prix in a moment......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hit it with a coat of duplicolor filler primer then wetsanded it down and hit it again.... here's where its at for now... i'll work on attaching the front and rear clips now that i'm happy with the bodysides....










































gotta re-scribe parts of the door lines too uffin:


----------



## Waco

Lookin damn good "bRO"!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice conversion


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started to do a little more work on the front clip and fill the holes on the hood....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a little bit more done...


----------



## EVIL C

It coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 11:47 PM~9707177
> *GOOD NEWS...... GOT MY BURB BACK FINALLY....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i gotta get my insurance back on it and its on the road again.....
> *


glad to see you rollin again


----------



## rollinoldskoo

continued cleanin up that front corner and started the other side too....


















trunk gettin glued on for now too....once i get the rear all aligned it's coming back off.... 










:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## mademan

damn!!! lookin real good!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GP not looking to bad ! 

Nice work Gil ! I know you had the skills to do some 1 off shit ! But becareful ! I think we have no talent crack kids wait to cast other peoples work cause they can't do it them self ! 

But your  getting as bad as someothers on here Way to many projects and nothing new completed !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2008, 09:58 PM~9715165
> *GP    not  looking    to  bad  !
> 
> Nice  work    Gil  !  I  know  you  had  the    skills  to    do  some  1  off  shit !    But  becareful  !  I  think  we  have  no  talent  crack  kids  wait  to  cast  other  peoples  work  cause they  can't  do it them  self !
> 
> But  your  getting  as  bad  as  someothers  on here  Way  to many  projects  and  nothing  new  completed !*




  guilty as charged


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2008, 06:58 PM~9715165
> *GP    not  looking    to  bad  !
> 
> Nice  work    Gil  !  I  know  you  had  the    skills  to    do  some  1  off  shit !    But  becareful  !  I  think  we  have  no  talent  crack  kids  wait  to  cast  other  peoples  work  cause they  can't  do it them  self !
> 
> But  your  getting  as  bad  as  someothers  on here  Way  to many  projects  and  nothing  new  completed !
> *


  thats why i went back to the beginning of my topic... :biggrin: gonna go thru it one ride at a time and finish them up.... hopefully without starting too much more..... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 16 2008, 11:23 PM~9716035
> * thats why i went back to the beginning of my topic...  :biggrin: gonna go thru it one ride at a time and finish them up.... hopefully without starting too much more.....  :uh:
> *




yea right. :uh: :biggrin: good luck on that.


----------



## SOLOW Models

Hell yeah reollin looks fucking baddass! Nice and clean!!! 


Plans on color?


----------



## NesSmith

OLD SKOO JUST FLIPPED THROUGH YOUR TOPIC, LOVE YOUR STYLE BRO .
I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH STARTING A NEW PROJECT WITH OUT COMPLETING MY OTHERS. :banghead: 

P.S. WHATS UP WITH M.C.B.A.?
WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO JOIN?


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by NesSmith_@Jan 17 2008, 12:19 AM~9716445
> *OLD SKOO JUST FLIPPED THROUGH YOUR TOPIC, LOVE YOUR STYLE BRO .
> I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM WITH STARTING A NEW PROJECT WITH OUT COMPLETING MY OTHERS.  :banghead:
> 
> P.S. WHATS UP WITH M.C.B.A.?
> WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO JOIN?
> *



You need some badass models to join m.c.b.a. 

Ive always wanted to roll with them. its hard homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a couple of fresh mockup shots...


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 10:00 PM~9723692
> *here's a couple of fresh mockup shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

Lookin good RO!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## rollinoldskoo

a couple of my reference pics....


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

DAMN!!!! nice work


----------



## LowandBeyond

keep it up bro!


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2008, 10:00 PM~9723692
> *here's a couple of fresh mockup shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD GIL


----------



## drnitrus

whens it getting casted :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

damn thats realy the olny word that discribes it 
looking good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a bit more progress.... body almost there.....


----------



## MARINATE

:0 NICE...CANDY THAT BITCH!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2008, 04:48 PM~9730202
> *:0 NICE...CANDY THAT BITCH!
> *


u kno it..... more patterns the better... help hide what i miss on bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 18 2008, 07:49 PM~9730210
> *u kno it..... more patterns the better...  help hide what i miss on bodywork  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: half steppin......






















































































j/k i like it is it a monte body the the gp clips?


----------



## spikekid999

GPs look good homie cant wait to see this done


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2008, 04:52 PM~9730238
> *:uh: half steppin......
> j/k i like it is it a monte body the the gp clips?
> *


yes it is... but i also shaved off all the side molding and got rid of the bodylines..... the whole body except for the roof is modified.... i'll show pics of it next to a monte body later.....  go look back thru the last few pages.... i posted up most of the work i put in it...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yep thats bad ass, i just went back a few pages..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno: hno:


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

me likey.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 18 2008, 10:42 PM~9730650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:
> *


god damn. id do that but i dont wanna fuck up my suspension lol


----------



## lonnie

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bit more done to it.....










^^^^^
forgot to add the pic :roflmao:


----------



## Waco

Damn Bro that sick!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good bro


----------



## tyhodge07

thats not something ud want to drop on the floor and step on :0


----------



## mademan

lookin great so far!!!! cant wait to see it done.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

last mockup for today..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 










any suggestions for color??


----------



## tyhodge07

white, to many colored cars lately, do white on white :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2008, 09:53 PM~9696297
> *ok ok....... i finally came back out of the closet....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2008, 09:46 PM~9732009
> *:ugh:
> *


ha ha homie..... too bad i don't fit in there anyway....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 01:51 AM~9732041
> *ha ha homie..... too bad i don't fit in there anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 02:51 AM~9732041
> *ha ha homie..... too bad i don't fit in there anyway....
> *


just in the other closet where u store ur flower paint :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 01:55 AM~9732051
> *just in the other closet where u store ur flower paint  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:angry: enough!!! go build somethin......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 01:57 AM~9732061
> *:angry:  enough!!! go build somethin......
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 02:57 AM~9732061
> *:angry:  enough!!! go build somethin......
> *


:roflmao: i didnt see them in the pic, so i had to say it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its on that shelf to the right side of the pic.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 02:08 AM~9732103
> *its on that shelf to the right side of the pic.....
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

outside of the pic, isee metal cast, and automotive lookin paint


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 02:15 AM~9732129
> *outside of the pic,  isee metal cast, and automotive lookin paint
> *


i see a dirty thong. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

where and what color.. if ur talkin about on the boxes, thats a chassis, lol.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 02:27 AM~9732184
> *where and what color.. if ur talkin about on the boxes, thats a chassis, lol.
> *


nevermind then.but i made you look. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

no, after u said that i took a look at the pic and thought it was too, than i seen the rear wheel wells, lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 02:31 AM~9732202
> *no, after u said that i took a look at the pic and thought it was too, than i seen the rear wheel wells, lol
> *


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2008, 12:51 AM~9732041
> *ha ha homie..... too bad i don't fit in there anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats alot of stuff


----------



## spikekid999

:0 i see a magnum at the top :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

what company makes the big 57


----------



## low4oshow

what company makes the big 57


----------



## Reverend Hearse

revell.......


----------



## low4oshow

what scale


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like 1 12


----------



## low4oshow

or 1:16??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sumpin like that.
ask biggs.
he made one.
or look in his topic


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:12 do a little searching do you want everyanswer handed to you your whole life? geez.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:12 do a little searching do you want everyanswer handed to you your whole life? geez.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:12 do a little searching do you want everyanswer handed to you your whole life? geez.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:12 do a little searching do you want everyanswer handed to you your whole life? geez.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:12 do a little searching do you want everyanswer handed to you your whole life? geez.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1:12 do a little searching do you want everyanswer handed to you your whole life? geez.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn server...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

........


----------



## lowridermodels

damn!!!!!!!!!!1 you guys whored up his builds page!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

eh , hes night crew too, im sure he will understand.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if u search ebay you can get lucky sometimes and find 1:16 scale 57s.....

AMT made them in 1:16.... 57 verts and hardtops too i think.... they also made a 55 nomad.... i dunno what else they made tho... couple corvettes and misc. stuff

revell / monogram made the 1:12 57 chevy....... they also make a 67 or so vette in the same scale....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

puttin fresh plastic in front of me is like havin a fine ass naked bitch in front of me..... i gotta do somethin to it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 12:33 AM~9769943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puttin fresh plastic in front of me is like havin a fine ass naked bitch in front of me..... i gotta do somethin to it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If only you sence of humor whas as good as ur building :biggrin: 




Naw man j/k 
Cant w8 to see what ur gonna do with this one


----------



## SOLOW Models

HAHAA hell yeah bro i agree!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 02:33 AM~9769943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puttin fresh plastic in front of me is like havin a fine ass naked bitch in front of me..... i gotta do somethin to it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


very true, huh.. itll wind back up in the box and back in the closet, lol :biggrin: than itll come back out beginning of next year. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 23 2008, 10:03 PM~9770171
> *very true, huh.. itll wind back up in the box and back in the closet, lol  :biggrin: than itll come back out beginning of next year. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i still gotta get to work on the 72, just been doin day shift work (not gettin paid either :uh and been gettin to bed early, our car broke down, electrical problems, bills are killin us, my girls job got transfered up by us, they gave her 10 hours, so now shes back at her old store, 30 mins away, so gas is killin us, were just flat out broke :angry: bills showing up we didnt know we had :uh: just a bad month


----------



## LowandBeyond

dig in there and find me another Grand prix. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 23 2008, 10:09 PM~9770207
> *i still gotta get to work on the 72, just been doin day shift work (not gettin paid either :uh and been gettin to bed early, our car broke down, electrical problems, bills are killin us, my girls job got transfered up by us, they gave her 10 hours, so now shes back at her old store, 30 mins away, so gas is killin us, were just flat out broke :angry:  bills showing up we didnt know we had :uh: just a bad month
> *


dude i kno the feelin.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 03:15 AM~9770256
> *dude i kno the feelin.....
> *


its killin us with me not having a job, i worked that detailing job for a year and half, than got laid off this winter, right before, than he sold the business :uh: and finding a job around here seems impossible. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude my check this payday was $625... paid $500 for my burb.... i'm done.....


----------



## tyhodge07

625 would be nice for us just for a months pay, lol. that would catch us up alittle


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 24 2008, 01:09 AM~9770211-->
> 
> 
> 
> dig in there and find me another Grand prix.    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 01:24 AM~9770308
> *dude my check this payday was $625... paid $500 for my burb.... i'm done.....
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 23 2008, 10:25 PM~9770312
> *625 would be nice for us just for a months pay, lol. that would catch us up alittle
> *


for january's rent i had to put down $950.... still had to pay the phone and internet not to mention gas and insurance for my regal.....


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2008, 01:09 AM~9770211
> *dig in there and find me another Grand prix.    :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i hear ya, my house got broke into last night! 300 dollors and smokes was all they stole thanks god!


----------



## SOLOW Models

wrong quote sorry


----------



## tyhodge07

450 rent, 100 gas, 100 electricty, 60 car insurance (we switched to monthy), phone/internet 80, satelite 60, i think thats it. so about 800 bucks  remember tho, i havent been workin, this is my girl helpin me out


----------



## rollinoldskoo

500 burb 140 phone 145 insurance 45 internet about 200 gas i think february i should be 650 for rent or i'm kicking my brother in law out the house uffin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

140 phone bill damn thats high mines 60 bucks for unlimited everything


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 23 2008, 10:45 PM~9770449
> *140 phone bill damn thats high mines 60 bucks for unlimited everything
> *


4 lines unlimited everything


----------



## SOLOW Models

oh right on then


----------



## tyhodge07

what the hell u need 4 lines for :uh: runnin scams out the house :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3wheelinfleetwood???? :0 :0 























:roflmao: :roflmao: nah homie.... one for me, one for wifey, and then for my motherinlaw and brotherinlaw


----------



## tyhodge07

1 one for each person :dunno: i could see 2 maybe or are they cell phones? and why u payin for ur mother and brother inlaws?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no house line  mother in law babysits for me.... brother in law was just a little extra after makin it all unlimited.... besides, motherinlaw helps with groceries a lot....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no night crew and this place goes empty.....  

1 User(s) are browsing this *forum* (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

and i end up doin stupid shit like this....










hno: :banghead: hno: :banghead: no breaks _*YET*_


----------



## SOLOW Models

DAMN BRO!!!!

I wish i could succsefully hinge doors...


----------



## spikekid999

looks familiar....looks good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn I'd be rich if I had your guys bills :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that don't include a lot of shit homie


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 03:29 AM~9770624
> *no night crew and this place goes empty.....
> 
> 1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rollinoldskoo
> 
> and i end up doin stupid shit like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  :banghead:  hno:  :banghead:  no breaks YET
> *


DAMN!!!! lookin good!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some other shit i got hiding.....


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## westempire




----------



## 408models

lookin good


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 02:31 AM~9779789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other shit i got hiding.....
> *


You got to much "shit" laying around, maybe one of those should end up on my work bench :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i like them will u trade them i got that 71 t bird


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 04:31 AM~9779789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other shit i got hiding.....
> *


they aint hidin no mo


----------



## undead white boy

where did u get the licoln at bro ive been lookin for them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 25 2008, 11:17 AM~9782893
> *i like them will u trade them i got that 71 t bird
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now thats some funny shit....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started doin the door jambs on my monte carlo this morning....










added in a pin for the door locks










updates as i go along as always....


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, stayed off the comp for most of the day and looky here... i got some building done.....  

i fitted up the door panel.... kinda made it up as i went along.... came out ok....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

then i did the jambs for the other side too and fitted up the door panel too....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started to do the trunk jambs too.... still need to be finished.... made the trunk hinge already....


----------



## BODINE

lookin good!!! 



like always :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

owner wanna make a replica when it done


----------



## BODINE

lol.... nice


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 27 2008, 12:22 AM~9793737
> *lol.... nice
> *


x2


----------



## mademan

monte is lookin damn good so far! im saving all the pics for when I get around to cutting and jambing mine!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2008, 02:45 AM~9793862
> *monte is lookin damn good so far! im saving all the pics for when I get around to cutting and jambing mine!!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0 you just goin to town on this mofo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 27 2008, 06:30 AM~9794843
> *:0 you just goin to town on this mofo
> *


----------



## Waco

Lookin good RO!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro comin out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good mayne!


----------



## MKD904

Rides are lookin good homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies..... 

fukked around with this today.... i think i need thinner spokes tho.... :dunno:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 28 2008, 11:22 PM~9809762
> *thanks homies.....
> 
> fukked around with this today.... i think i need thinner spokes tho....  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

look at ur son in the corner of the pic cheesin holdin it up :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 28 2008, 11:25 PM~9810894
> *look at ur son in the corner of the pic cheesin holdin it up :biggrin:
> *


no.... its a miracle!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 02:35 AM~9810903
> *no.... its a miracle!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you never forget shit do ya? lol.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 29 2008, 04:35 AM~9810903
> *no.... its a miracle!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

nice wagon bro.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2008, 10:40 AM~9811906
> *nice wagon bro.
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

apparently i missed a whole shitload of drama moments before i got on the comp today..... good thing i decided to work on somethin instead...

here it is..... aluminum air cleaners from the big homie *DoUgH*.... cut up one of them permanent coffee filters for the filter element... less than $6 brand new but this one was used so its got the weathered look :cheesy: 










































got a little messy doin the wires on the distributor tho...  i need to pick up more of the thick superglue like Zapagap or somethin... i hate this cheap runny shit.... :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck yeah bro, still looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 29 2008, 07:54 PM~9817158
> *fuck yeah bro, still looks good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 RO! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn that a good idea. im remember this one.


----------



## BiggC

Those air cleaners look killer man.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 29 2008, 09:06 PM~9817854
> *Those air cleaners look killer man.
> *



hell yes!!!


----------



## mademan

damn!!! looki great


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies..... 

got this donor car from the homie TIME MACHINE here in Hawaii.... now i'll fix my 75.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

after checkin the fit of the motor...... u can't really see the distributor much :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

still want that tbird ill take that white chevy truck


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 30 2008, 01:32 AM~9820013
> *thanks homies.....
> 
> got this donor car from the homie TIME MACHINE here in Hawaii.... now i'll fix my 75.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: That Cutlass looks so familar..............


----------



## lowridermodels

I LIKE IT,I LIKE IT! NICE WAGON THERE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 30 2008, 07:27 PM~9827997
> *:cheesy: That Cutlass looks so familar..............
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:42 PM~9828136
> *
> *


I missed that fukker, but I forgot I have another sealed on that never seen day light


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 30 2008, 07:49 PM~9828182
> *I missed that fukker, but I forgot I have another sealed on that never seen day light
> *












 one will be the donor for the 75 Malibu Biggs and twinn got in the works.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

home made 30 spokes!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

DAMN nice work !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 03:54 AM~9829528
> *DAMN nice work !
> *



X2


----------



## Waco

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:     :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Make me sum bro, I want em bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

sik bro.


----------



## cruzinlow

oldskool rims rollin, they look like pimp rims LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

Very nice :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ5m5dGglw&NR=1

this is some sick shit.....


----------



## lowridermodels

them rims are fly!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 1 2008, 10:46 PM~9845610
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ5m5dGglw&NR=1
> 
> this is some sick shit.....
> *


looks pretty dumb to me, looks to much like a toy, i thought it was a jada truck at first, makes the truck look to small.. would of looked better on a hummer


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

killing his engine big time i thought it was a jada toy x2 i was like double lookin...if anyone makes something like that make it better .....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

NOT MY TRUCK


the trucks from a car club here in Nyc it has fukin crazy body work

































Now thats a bad ass truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

NOT MY TRUCK


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 2 2008, 03:13 AM~9847662
> *NOT MY TRUCK
> the trucks from a car club here in Nyc it has fukin crazy body work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a bad ass truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOT MY TRUCK
> *


Drastic


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2008, 03:52 AM~9829524
> *home made 30 spokes!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what size wire did you use


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Feb 1 2008, 11:35 PM~9847616-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks pretty dumb to me, looks to much like a toy, i thought it was a jada truck at first, makes the truck look to small.. would of looked better on a hummer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hater*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 12:13 AM~9847661
> *killing his engine big time i thought it was a jada toy x2 i was like double lookin...if anyone makes something like that make it better .....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hater*..... the noise was from the golf cart they were driving to film it...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ronin_@Feb 2 2008, 02:52 AM~9847748
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what size wire did you use
> *


0.020 brass wire....  i got some ideas for better one already....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got bored today....

77 monte..... chopped the roof off....


























made my own vert boot for it too  


























more shit coming....  :0


----------



## BODINE

ahhhh damn THATS NICE!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick commercial break.... 

duplicolor whitewall touchup paint.....










make the revell shit tires look good.....










make the pegasus 5.20s... :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

damn like the big whites


----------



## rollinoldskoo

after i cut the roof off the monte....










test fit showed it to be pretty damn close....










so i started chopping it up....


















































needs a bit more work on the rear....


----------



## BODINE

NICE !!! 

i need to put in more work


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH that i like , thats real cool.guna be a realy nice ride i can see it :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

guys remember this ride????










i finally had some luck with the interior.... should be wrapping it up soon.... 










put some fat whites on this bitch.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

yes, that was one of a few you completely finished :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 2 2008, 11:03 PM~9853458
> *yes, that was one of a few you completely finished :biggrin:
> *


nope..... still not done.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i finished the motor and body.... had a hard time with the interior.... first color i sprayed i didn't like..... then the second one i sprayed got fukked up.... same can that fukked up on the roof of my 77 monte before.... 










i think the paint in that can is no good or something.... well now i finally got the interior sprayed where i'm happy with it.... time to do the flocking on the floor and other details....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 02:57 AM~9853440
> *guys remember this ride????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i finally had some luck with the interior.... should be wrapping it up soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put some fat whites on this bitch....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LUV IT ...VERY NICE !!!


----------



## tyhodge07

does that not even have a back window?


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk but i love that look. everything say OLD SKOOL..


----------



## cruzinlow

your rides are lookin tight bro and im liking the fat white walls homie,gotsta get me one of them pens :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 3 2008, 02:20 AM~9853502
> *idk but i love that look. everything say OLD SKOOL..
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 2 2008, 11:17 PM~9853492
> *does that not even have a back window?
> *


mockup pics  the dash isn't even in there too :0 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:23 AM~9853513
> *mockup pics  the dash isn't even in there too  :0  :uh:
> *


 :0 and the seat is layin on its side, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 2 2008, 11:20 PM~9853502
> *idk but i love that look. everything say OLD SKOOL..
> *


thats my name


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 01:24 AM~9853329
> *quick commercial break....
> 
> duplicolor whitewall touchup paint.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make the revell shit tires look good.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make the pegasus 5.20s...  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


youre gonna get pissed after 4 months they brown out just like real tires keep dust off them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 3 2008, 07:31 AM~9854473
> *youre gonna get pissed after 4 months they brown out just like real tires keep dust off them
> *


guess i'll just have to clean them with some bleche-white......

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lonnie

that cutty is the shit nice work on the monte to


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 12:55 PM~9855385
> *guess i'll just have to clean them with some bleche-white......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


makes it worse


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.....


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:47 AM~9853406
> *after i cut the roof off the monte....
> test fit showed it to be pretty damn close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i started chopping it up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs a bit more work on the rear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam nice work my friend...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm so fukkin terrible with my projects.... workin on my 70 monte today now.... :uh: :biggrin:  










gotta do one more jamb....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 06:20 PM~9856275
> *i'm so fukkin terrible with my projects.... workin on my 70 monte today now....  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta do one more jamb....
> *



nice work on them jambs big homie! i might print this pic up , for help on my monte!


----------



## cruzinlow

its lookin good so far bro :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 3 2008, 10:31 AM~9854473
> *youre gonna get pissed after 4 months they brown out just like real tires keep dust off them
> *


maybe clear them with something?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good idea.... maybe a dullcote....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally finished up the jambs and hinges on the 70 monte.... time for some primer to see where it needs work..... 


















































keep in mind this is the first time i've gotten this far with opening up doors....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this the stance i'm goin for....










added a trunk floor so i don't got pumps sitting in the gas tank (travis :biggrin










started making the rack for the pumps too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

montes lookin good homie! :0


----------



## tatman

Lookin real good R.O.


----------



## southside groovin

looks good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 

That cutty and 65 are badass homie! Love the WWW tires. 


If you think the WWW paint will turn brown clear over them and see if that'll work. Make em shine.


----------



## ElRafa

MOnte looks good homie nice hinge work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

decided to do a hood hinge too...


----------



## tyhodge07

lookin pretty nice :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Thats so bad ass! I really wanna hinge the doors on my monte but ive never sucsefully dont them...

Hears my monte


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 3 2008, 08:25 PM~9859335
> *Thats so bad ass! I really wanna hinge the doors on my monte but ive never sucsefully dont them...
> 
> Hears my monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u just gotta do it... this is my first successful one... i been afraid for a long time..... I gotta give credit to the lil homie CNDYBLU66SS for doin his 76 caprice.... that was the kicker that made me say fukk it and chop open this ride....

your car is a vert tho.... much scarier.... :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

nice work rollin


----------



## SOLOW Models

Yeah thats why i might try it another time lol


----------



## lonnie

you could make a 77 cutty if you had the grills and bumpers and some putty lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 3 2008, 11:41 PM~9859447
> *nice work rollin
> *



X2 :0


----------



## BiggC

Send the Elco yet???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:27 PM~9859695
> *Send the Elco yet???
> *


PM sent....


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: server :angry:


----------



## 408models

all the rides are coming out clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

damn that 70 monte is comin out tight man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*BiggC, lonnie, southside groovin, MKD904 and sbcin1966newport*..........

shipped your stuff out today....

*Waco and spikekidd*....

still workin on the stuff  anyone else i miss??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 4 2008, 01:38 AM~9859427
> *u just gotta do it... this is my first successful one... i been afraid for a long time..... I gotta give credit to the lil homie CNDYBLU66SS for doin his 76 caprice.... that was the kicker that made me say fukk it and chop open this ride....
> 
> your car is a vert tho.... much scarier....  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!

means alot comin from u


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 5 2008, 02:51 PM~9872054
> *THANKS HOMIE!!
> 
> means alot comin from u
> *


  we all still learning homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got me some pretty paint


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

double post*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna try out this paint for the guts of my 70 monte....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2008, 02:52 AM~9829524
> *home made 30 spokes!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these look like swangers :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 06:19 PM~9872242
> *gonna try out this paint for the guts of my 70 monte....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this stuff works good


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 06:19 PM~9872242
> *gonna try out this paint for the guts of my 70 monte....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this stuff works good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2008, 03:33 PM~9872358
> *these look like swangers  :biggrin:
> *


wait till u see the ones i'm workin on now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

server....


----------



## Waco

for me?????????? :0 :0 hno: hno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 07:50 PM~9872043
> *Waco and spikekidd....
> 
> still workin on the stuff  anyone else i miss??
> *


ight cool homie. id hit you up on yahoo but i gotta reinstall it after my comp shit the bed on me


----------



## Waco

*Waco and spikekidd*....

still workin on the stuff  anyone else i miss??
[/quote]

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 5 2008, 04:38 PM~9872929
> *ight cool homie. id hit you up on yahoo but i gotta reinstall it after my comp shit the bed on me
> *


still gotta fix the vent window post and i got a vert boot in the works for ya


----------



## rollinoldskoo

third attempt at them wires..... best one yet.... i think i'm ready to try yours *waco*


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 08:10 PM~9873195
> *third attempt at them wires..... best one yet.... i think i'm ready to try yours waco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAAAAMMMNNNN I love them oldschool wires!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

random project post 


































uffin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Them wires are bad as fukk :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2008, 10:52 PM~9874395
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Them wires are bad as fukk  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

going to keep hitting the button until I get a set of those swangers. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

who u think i am? hearse??


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 12:42 AM~9875694
> *who u think i am? hearse??
> *




hearse's brother. :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck bro them wires u made r sick as fuck bro much props :0 :0 :0 :0 

the ford is bad ass wat u want for that shit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 6 2008, 01:20 AM~9875862
> * the ford is bad ass wat u want for that shit :biggrin:
> *




BALLER!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

LOL wat ever do you meen :biggrin: i just want thee ford LOL


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9872981
> *still gotta fix the vent window post and i got a vert boot in the works for ya
> *


cool thanks again homie. 

i like them swangas too. when you gonna go into production on these???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 PM~9874038
> *random project post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


nice wheels :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 6 2008, 12:11 AM~9875154
> *x2 :0
> *


x3 Clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo

monte update.....

got some primer on the body....










started workin the interior too.... 


















































i gotta redo the front seats... the mold lines stood out more than i thought they would... quick sanding and another coat and they be all good


----------



## BiggC

Looking good bro, I like those colors.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 08:02 PM~9880270
> *monte update.....
> 
> got some primer on the body....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started workin the interior too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta redo the front seats... the mold lines stood out more than i thought they would... quick sanding and another coat and they be all good
> *


----------



## Smallz

Interior lookin' good homie. Suede paint???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 03:19 PM~9872242
> *gonna try out this paint for the guts of my 70 monte....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH

looks good RO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies...

here's the dash....

primered it and shot a base color....










masked it off...










painted the lower half body color....


















then i masked off the bottom and gauges and sprayed the top...


































then i masked off everything but the gauges and misted on a darker brown to give a wood look...


























just needs details now.....


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 6 2008, 08:21 PM~9880377
> *looks good RO
> *



X2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

now you gotta add the grain marks for the "wood" look


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 04:24 PM~9880937
> *now you gotta add the grain marks for the "wood" look
> *


Burlwood 

fixed those front seats.....


















interior comin together.....


----------



## cruzinlow

FUCKIN NICE BRO!!!!!! that shit came out sweet :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

interior is fukkin sweet homie!!! :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

the insides are lookin nice cant w8 to see the body paint :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for th comments homies.... 

here's an interior mockup....


























painted the back of rear seat too 










painted the floorpans as well....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2008, 11:13 PM~9882385
> *interior is fukkin sweet homie!!!    :0  :0
> *


x2, i like that paint

RO, u got the hok shit from walmart? i picked up the gold to green today for 3 bucks, they didnt have nothing left, if u got this shit and used it post some pics of it and what base it was over.


----------



## LowandBeyond

use flip flop paint over black dont ya?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the base on the dash was just some of this duplicolor....










thats duplicolor metalspecks on the floorpans and these in the interior..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

which wheels and stance?


----------



## undead white boy

NICE VERRY VERRY NICE BRO


----------



## mademan

your wheels, first stance!

interiors lookin hella good!


----------



## Project59

Very sweet bro!!! Looking hella cool... :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Project59, Waco, *BigPoppa*, rollinoldskoo

any luck with those wheels?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

last mockups for tonight


----------



## cruzinlow

that ride is lookin real good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 6 2008, 10:47 PM~9883466
> *that ride is lookin real good bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hell yea RO


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice to see a ride all cut up from you :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models

The interior looks amazeing! Where did you get those textured colors at?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9883270
> *your wheels, first stance!
> 
> interiors lookin hella good!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

Bad Ass color combo!!!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 11:14 PM~9882392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2008, 12:13 AM~9882385
> *interior is fukkin sweet homie!!!    :0  :0
> *


X2 very nice Bro...Those seats and Interior are Super...


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2008, 10:30 PM~9883304
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Project59, Waco, BigPoppa, rollinoldskoo
> 
> any luck with those wheels?
> *


 :uh: I wish.  Too much cleaning to do still


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2008, 11:18 PM~9882443
> *use flip flop paint over black dont ya?
> *


i tested some over some dark blue almost purple paint and it looks cool, i didnt know if it would have different effects over different paint colors, i know lighter colors it prolly wont show tho


----------



## Linc

:biggrin: http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...te/IMG_1780.jpg[/img]
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/70monte/IMG_1781.jpg

This interior is nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: color combo is a geat choice! and i like the texture. looks real! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 6 2008, 09:02 PM~9883975
> *The interior looks amazeing! Where did you get those textured colors at?
> *


Home Depot


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good Homie I am diggin the monte


----------



## westempire

Nice Monte


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet!!! Lock it up. I like it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think i'm gonna switch it up and drop in a 350.... 










test fitted my 63 impala's motor....


----------



## LowandBeyond

hell yea!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

call me crazy..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:0 

you been cuttin alot lately


----------



## LowandBeyond

crazy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

cant wate to see it put on


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

crazy


----------



## BODINE

CRAZZZYYYYYYYY


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

that was fast lol it looks CRAZY LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats fuckin badass already!! :0


----------



## shrekinacutty

U CRAZY..................LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: night homies.....


----------



## BODINE

night


----------



## LowandBeyond

gangsta


----------



## cruzinlow

holy shit :0 , looks like you got some work ahead of ya bro, it gonna look sweet though


----------



## rollinoldskoo

diggin thru my closet today found some old ass projects i had forgotten....

i think this 10 year old project needs some cruzinlow foam


----------



## cruzinlow

i think it needs it real bad bro, hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I think thats why its a bad idea to start soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many projects. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

nice stuff bro, lookin good


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2008, 09:14 AM~9894450
> *nice stuff bro, lookin good
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa

FOCUS! Get back on the Grand Prix


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey r o PM me! Or hit me up on yahoo!


----------



## MKD904

Homie....I got that tape yesterday and I can't thank you enough......

Thank you!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 8 2008, 01:16 PM~9897191
> *Homie....I got that tape yesterday and I can't thank you enough......
> 
> Thank you!!!
> *



cool.... i hope everyone else got their stuff too :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9897216
> *cool.... i hope everyone else got their stuff too  :biggrin:
> *


didnt get mine yet 
















































lol...j/k we havent trded YET


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea we have..... u got that dually truck from me already :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 05:27 PM~9897249
> *yea we have..... u got that dually truck from me already  :scrutinize:
> *


im talkin bout what we were talkin bout last night


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 8 2008, 01:28 PM~9897250
> *im talkin bout what we were talkin bout last night
> *


so what time to i pick up your wife from the airport? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 04:40 PM~9897327
> *so what time to i pick up your wife from the airport?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 05:40 PM~9897327
> *so what time to i pick up your wife from the airport?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 





noon tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wow i like ^^^^^


----------



## spikekid999

that looks awsome. dunno what you woulda done if cruizin wouldnt of joined lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone want this car? OLD 1/32 scale car i found in my closet...


























wheels not included....


----------



## spikekid999

find any mopars barried in your closet you wanna get rid of?? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

i used to have that car , there made by lindberg, whats the ticket on it?


----------



## undead white boy

any old chevy pick ups u dont want ill take them no matter da condition


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 8 2008, 02:44 PM~9897818
> *find any mopars barried in your closet you wanna get rid of?? :biggrin:
> *


you're gettin the only one i ever owned :0 

pm me or hit me up on yahoo....

yes, its the lindberg one.... open for trades if u want... PM me an offer...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

after workin on the sedan last night i still felt like chopping shit up.... 

so today......

















































Fast and Furious 69 Camaro comes with that boot 

:biggrin: got a whole lineup now.... well actually i need a 2-door sedan but i'll save that for later


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how much for the drop


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2008, 03:28 PM~9898230
> *how much for the drop
> *


 :dunno: wasn't tryin to sell it....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 08:23 PM~9898183
> * :biggrin: got a whole lineup now.... well actually i need a 2-door sedan but i'll save that for later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats awsome. 

and why would the F&F yanko come with a drop top boot??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cuz its a re-issue of an old MPC vert kit with a roof added on it....


----------



## spikekid999

ahhh gotcha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1/18th diecast i customized couple years ago....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 08:06 PM~9898910
> *1/18th diecast i customized couple years ago....
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

put the rims on something better :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a peek at the GTX for spikekidd


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 9 2008, 01:02 AM~9900328
> *a peek at the GTX for spikekidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: lovin it homie THANKS A LOT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## southside groovin

39 looks good bro! got those wheels yesterday and theyre gonna be clean on what i got planned! might even cut that grill up for an LS too. now i just gotta find a 96 impala body....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 9 2008, 01:02 AM~9900328
> *a peek at the GTX for spikekidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna look like this when done,except with the top down :0


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 05:41 PM~9897791
> *anyone want this car? OLD 1/32 scale car i found in my closet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels not included....
> *


how much
pm me


----------



## cruzinlow

hey bro put down the saw and quit cutting shit up and build LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

they all look kewl!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 9 2008, 05:05 PM~9904786
> *hey bro put down the saw and quit cutting shit up and build LOL :biggrin:
> *


i still got 2 tahoes waiting to get cut up and bashed together  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 9 2008, 04:29 AM~9901440
> *39 looks good bro! got those wheels yesterday and theyre gonna be clean on what i got planned! might even cut that grill up for an LS too. now i just gotta find a 96 impala body....
> *


 thats why i threw in the whole truck.... thought u could do somethin with the grill and some of the interior stuff.....


----------



## BODINE

:0 TOMMYBOY :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 10 2008, 04:58 AM~9907253
> *:0  TOMMYBOY :0
> *


 :biggrin: bingo :yes:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 12:01 PM~9908553
> *:biggrin: bingo :yes:
> *


i luv that movie , chris farley was one of my favorite


----------



## spikekid999

same here.

if the resin 80s caprices werent so much id do a replica of the police car from Black Sheep :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 10 2008, 12:18 PM~9908948
> *same here.
> 
> if the resin 80s caprices werent so much id do a replica of the police car from Black Sheep :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

some nice bombs there bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

is this good enough *WACO*?


----------



## Waco

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :around: :wow: :wow:   :yes: :tears: They r so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

nice work !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 11 2008, 02:23 PM~9918653
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :around:  :wow:  :wow:      :yes:  :tears: They r so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


did i get it right? pm me


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

TIPPIN ON 4 VOGES


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 11 2008, 02:44 PM~9918843
> *TIPPIN ON 4 VOGES
> *


----------



## youcantfademe

just...... nutted...... in....... pantssssssss....................


----------



## twinn

clean ass work homie,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 07:00 PM~9919449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



    :wow: :wow:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## Ronin

bad ass what size rod did you use for the spokes


----------



## lonnie

THEM RIMS ARE BAD ASS CADDY SPOKES


----------



## Waco

Heres My El Dogg on Swangaz!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 11 2008, 04:30 PM~9919700
> *bad ass what size rod did you use for the spokes
> *


0.020  or 26 gauge wire


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 08:11 PM~9920003
> *0.020  or 26 gauge wire
> *


 :thumbsup: im gonna try and make some 20 inch 84s


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm workin on a set right now....


----------



## cruzinlow

those look bad ass ROLLIN :0 nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 11 2008, 08:15 PM~9920040
> *those look bad ass ROLLIN  :0 nice work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 11 2008, 05:12 PM~9920010
> *:thumbsup: im gonna try and make some 20 inch 84s
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

damn RO im gonna be broke fuckin wit you bro! :biggrin: Aw fuck it it will be worth it!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

lol. Looks like old ass 1900 wood wheels. :biggrin: Fuckin slabtastic


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## westempire

Great work on those 84's :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

coolshit...... *100 pages *

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9921139
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

damn homie those rims are lookin badass :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

i wanna set.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

Still tippin' on four vogues, wrapped in four volts
Tippin' on four vogues, wrapped in four volts
Tippin' on four vogues wrapped in four volts
Pimping four hoes and I'm packing four fours


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 11:57 AM~9924217
> *Still tippin' on four vogues, wrapped in four volts
> Tippin' on four vogues, wrapped in four volts
> Tippin' on four vogues wrapped in four volts
> Pimping four hoes and I'm packing four fours
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: 

Tippin on fo fo'z wrapped in fo vouges!!!!

(Texas Slang bro!) :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol im just joking im from nyc waco loll congrats homie also. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 08:57 AM~9924217
> *Still tippin' on 4-4s, wrapped in four vogues
> Tippin' on 4-4s, wrapped in four vogues
> Tippin' on 4-4s wrapped in four vogues
> Pimping four hoes and I'm packing four fours
> *


cuz back then hoes didn't want me...
now i'm hot hoes all on me.....

 

WHO?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: lookin good bro, nice work


----------



## 408models

:angry: server


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2008, 04:50 PM~9926337
> *:thumbsup: lookin good bro, nice work
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted this for spikekidd today.... nothing fancy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

weather was great this afternoon so i had the itch to paint..... pulled this out...










but then i realized i needed to fill the side markers and shave the spoiler still...

ended up painting this up for spikekidd999....










now, i shaved the spoiler on the monte so next time i get that itch... its on :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Wat Kolors u goin with on tha Monte?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 13 2008, 09:31 PM~9939202
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Wat Kolors u goin with on tha Monte?????
> *


dunno.... :biggrin: probably just figure it out right before i paint it


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice brother! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kept workin on it.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin nice i gotta put one of those in my next build !!!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro do your thang homie ,lookin good so far  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

looks good bro


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 10:25 PM~9937368
> *painted this for spikekidd today.... nothing fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

Looking good Rollin


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 14 2008, 12:51 AM~9939283
> *kept workin on it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work on the sunroof! perfect! i think i might pack up a few cars and sendem your way for that to be done to some of my cars! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted it :biggrin: 










filled the front marker lights....










shaved off the spoiler...










Luxury Sport front and rear clip needs a bit more work done....


----------



## BODINE

looking good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started to pattern out the roof but the fukkin green fukked up...... :angry: 


























i'll sand down the roof and re-do it tomorrow.... :uh:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 15 2008, 07:30 PM~9953219
> *started to pattern out the roof but the fukkin green fukked up......  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll sand down the roof and re-do it tomorrow.... :uh:
> *


pinstripe it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 15 2008, 04:56 PM~9953398
> *pinstripe it
> *


good idea.....  run some gel-pen borders on the patterns....


----------



## drnitrus

damn rollin your killin it up in here

props homie!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks *twinn* for the tip homie.....  


















couple mockup shots....


















here u can see how the green fukked up....  










a MS Paint drawing of how i wanna finish it up....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin good big homie ................what kind of primer is that by tha way?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2008, 09:49 PM~9955763
> *lookin good big homie ................what kind of primer is that by tha way?
> *


primer? thats this paint....










needs clear and it'll look fine..... like on this 61....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 pulled more of that shit out, lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 15 2008, 09:58 PM~9955811
> *:0 pulled more of that shit out, lookin good
> *


well i had to use that can for more than just this fukkin car...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

o it looks like primer !!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2008, 03:02 AM~9955825
> *well i had to use that can for more than just this fukker...
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

opened this 63 sometime last summer.... then i started workin on something else.... :biggrin: :uh: well i pulled it back out a couple days ago and finished the hinges... needs the jambs now.....


----------



## undead white boy

nice cant wait to see the build up bro


----------



## cruzinlow

the monte is lookin good bro, to bad that the green fucked up i hate it when that shit happens


----------



## Pokey

NICE!


----------



## low4oshow

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did some work to the grand prix today....

opened up the trunk and added a lisence plate spot....


















started grafting in those rear sections.....










more touchups to the front also....


















more pics to come.....


----------



## MKD904

Looks awesome....keep um comin.....


----------



## BODINE

LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukkin nice work homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies...

here's the trunk...


----------



## SOLOW Models

Damn thats looking great bro!!!


----------



## mademan

^^ DAMN :biggrin: 

man you get down!!!, no messin around there, you build like a mofo!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

t-top this bitch? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:14 AM~9968681
> *t-top this bitch?  :dunno:
> *


:no:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 17 2008, 10:16 PM~9968691
> *:no:
> *


yea i've done too much chopping lately.... :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll practice on a monte body.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:18 AM~9968703
> *yea i've done too much chopping lately....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'll practice on a monte body.....
> *


:yes: if your gonna cut anything off the roof do something cool, like something cut out to fit the theme u choose to go with


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya bro that shit is lookin bad ass bro, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

thats fuckin tight bro, you gettin down on this build. cant wait to see it done


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 18 2008, 04:53 AM~9969127
> *fuck ya bro that shit is lookin bad ass bro, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 YOU THA MAN RO!!!!!!


----------



## westempire

Looks awesome rollin


----------



## MARINATE

YOU EVER GONNA CALL FUCKER!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2008, 02:50 PM~9973014
> *YOU EVER GONNA CALL FUCKER!
> *


yea.... wifey keeps making plans.... :uh: :biggrin: 

here's an update on that LS...

i just sanded the fukkin roof down......


























ready for the rooftop patterns again......


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2008, 09:34 PM~9975237
> *:uh:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2      :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

shot more primer on my grand prix today..... needs a lot more work still...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some skin on the 70 monte too :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass color!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

lookin awsome !!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2008, 09:56 PM~9975489
> *badass color!!!!    :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa

Very nice homie


----------



## modeltech

NICE COLOR!!!!! looks like mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

lookin good bro, rides coming along nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fixed the roof on the monte this afternoon.... i'm still gonna outline the patterns with gelpens.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

lookin good rollin!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro looks like the rides are comin along nice,lookin good :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

couldn't resist.... this body been sittin on my desk for months..... filled the holes on the front bumper, hole on the a-pillar for the spotlight mount, and the 2 on the roof....


----------



## spikekid999

is that the snap tite police car??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 19 2008, 05:53 PM~9982706
> *is that the snap tite police car??
> *


yup :biggrin: 

now i taped of the roof and gave it a vinyl top :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

Sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

very nice! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD R.O CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick mockup.....






















:nono: :barf: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2008, 10:30 PM~9983159
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD R.O CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DoUgH

make it a donk :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

:0 NEED TO DO MINE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 06:47 PM~9983336
> *:0  NEED TO DO MINE
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2008, 09:30 PM~9983159
> *BUILDS ARE LOOKIN GOOD R.O CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM DONE  :biggrin:
> *



X3........... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

Damn server :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies...... ^^^^

quick mockup of my 70 monte carlo....


















:nicoderm:


----------



## lb808

Kool shyt bra'. Eh can you PM more info on the march Hobby Co. contest. Mainly day/time.


----------



## Pokey

Monte lookin' good!

The color looks familiar though. :scrutinize: 











:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

duplicolor metalspecks "Burnt Copper"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Feb 19 2008, 05:58 AM~9977777-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE COLOR!!!!! looks like mine!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 09:02 PM~9984364
> *Monte lookin' good!
> 
> The color looks familiar though.  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 07:47 PM~9983913
> *thanks homies...... ^^^^
> 
> quick mockup of my 70 monte carlo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


you two guys cars look the same.... mine is sparkly :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 11:47 PM~9983913
> *thanks homies...... ^^^^
> 
> quick mockup of my 70 monte carlo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: when you take this pic ...


you been workin on grand prix right ... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

posted this 2 days ago.... :uh: ^^^^



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2008, 09:33 PM~9968483
> *did some work to the grand prix today....
> 
> opened up the trunk and added a lisence plate spot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started grafting in those rear sections.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more touchups to the front also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics to come.....
> *


----------



## BODINE

i know just messin


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2008, 12:06 AM~9984388
> *:scrutinize:
> :scrutinize:
> you two guys cars look the same.... mine is sparkly and painted with pretty flower paint I found while shopping for tampons at walmart :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 11:41 PM~9983292
> *quick mockup.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and damn im good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:33 AM~9968483
> *did some work to the grand prix today....
> 
> opened up the trunk and added a lisence plate spot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started grafting in those rear sections.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more touchups to the front also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics to come.....
> *




we need to get this casted! i love grang prix 

nice work homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 19 2008, 09:20 PM~9984461
> *lol
> *


 :twak: :twak: duplicolor :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels

nice work gil.....there is a gp getting casted as we speak!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pulled this car off the shelf and finally painted the hood :biggrin: 










then shot a first coat of clear over it all....


----------



## betoscustoms

LIKE THE PATTERNS


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 20 2008, 08:45 PM~9989633
> *nice work gil.....there is a gp getting casted as we speak!
> *




woohooooo put me down for one now!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 20 2008, 04:02 PM~9990347
> *LIKE THE PATTERNS
> *


thanks for the tape hookup homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that roof! Nice.


----------



## lowridermodels

awesome work homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukkin nice!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2008, 10:26 PM~9992306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I barely started to clean mines up hopefully prime it soon!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2008, 12:06 AM~9984388
> *:scrutinize:
> :scrutinize:
> you two guys cars look the same.... mine is sparkly  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Mine is Metal Specks too, you just can't tell in that pic. Here's a better one.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2008, 09:26 PM~9992306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


*KEEP US POSTED ON THIS BUILD.*


----------



## Models IV Life

SEE THATS MORE LIKE IT!!!!!!!!! THATS THE WAY THEY SHOULD COME ALL CLEANED UP OUT OF ITS MOLD!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 21 2008, 02:22 AM~9993705
> *SEE THATS MORE LIKE IT!!!!!!!!! THATS THE WAY THEY SHOULD COME ALL CLEANED UP OUT OF ITS MOLD!!
> *


SEE THAT'S HOW EASY IT WAS FOR GIL TO KLEAN IT UP AND MAKE IT LOOK KLEAN. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HE HAS IN STORE FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 02:49 AM~9993726
> *SEE THAT'S HOW EASY IT WAS FOR GIL TO KLEAN IT UP AND MAKE IT LOOK KLEAN. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HE HAS IN STORE FOR THIS ONE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

wow, lookin good bro


----------



## spikekid999

does beto have the booty kits??


----------



## BigPoppa

what happened to the headlight? Too eager to press it in?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 21 2008, 04:26 PM~9999385
> *what happened to the headlight?  Too eager to press it in?
> *


  i got lazy and was tryin to bend it back a little without heating it up in some hot water.....


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2008, 10:01 AM~9994470
> *wow, lookin good bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

back at it again.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

wow lookin nice rollin ^^^^^^ Chevy emblems 2


----------



## cruzinlow

ha ha....swaggin bro, kool shit :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

NICE WORK!


----------



## LowandBeyond

hell yeaz :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999

damn homies gettin down on his rims lol


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 02:57 AM~10056320
> *back at it again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TIGHT!!


----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 29 2008, 08:17 AM~10057048
> *TIGHT!!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies....










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Damn ur Ro u got sum skillz on tha Swangaz!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

damm that 4 door in teh back ground is sick.

is that a resin or did u breed it with another model?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 7 2008, 09:58 PM~9893055
> *call me crazy.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

:0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

damm thats a crazy imagination.

looks great


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally got back to the workbench today.... here's some of what i did.... sorry for the shitty pics... forgot to turn on the macro and i was outside in the sun so couldn't see the screen too well 










































got more pics coming...


----------



## Diamond502

clean!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

its lookin clean bro nice color combo to


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE

NICE 75 BRO


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dammmmmmmm ^^^^^^ i like tha 75 man


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good ? what clear u useing?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 10 2008, 05:52 PM~10138635
> *NICE 75 BRO
> *


 :yes: 

shot some clear on that bitch today finally.... hit the 92 caprice too.... 


































needs a wetsand and foil then another coat 

worked on the interior for it too.....


























filled the holes on the caprice dash too 










painted the engine bay and underside of the interior since u see some of it thru the chassis.....


















chassis is primered but not painted yet.... maybe tomorrow if weather is fine....


----------



## LowandBeyond

rides lookin good bro!  love that interior.


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK BRO! I LIKE,I LIKE!


----------



## MKD904

what clear do you use?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its just cheap walmart stuff.... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 10 2008, 09:42 PM~10139338
> *SICK BRO! I LIKE,I LIKE!
> *



X2 bRO!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the comments homies..... gotta try my best to represent  

here's some mockups of the 92....










































think i'm gonna paint the back panel of the bench seat the red too


----------



## DoUgH

paint the head rest to homie and maybe the arm rest also


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Mar 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10140571
> *paint the head rest to homie and maybe the arm rest also
> *


:scrutinize: maybe....  

oh and here's some pics of the 75 (you can see it better now ibuildweniblazeum :biggrin: ).... no polishing or anything yet.... almost done.... just needs interior detail now  ....


----------



## mademan

damN!!!! love the glasshouse with the landaue top! looks tits. the other one I want!!! ...actually I want both, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 11 2008, 01:19 AM~10140665
> *damN!!!! love the glasshouse with the landaue top! looks tits. the other one I want!!! ...actually I want both, lol
> *



X2 :0


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 12:47 AM~10140586
> *:scrutinize: maybe....
> 
> oh and here's some pics of the 75 (you can see it better now ibuildweniblazeum  :biggrin: ).... no polishing or anything yet.... almost done.... just  needs interior detail now   ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


woah! looking awsome homie :0 
Realy like the paint, wich colors is it ? :biggrin: 

Keep it up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its just Duplicolor Metalspecks blue


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

how fast does it dry


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 03:58 AM~10140751
> *its just Duplicolor Metalspecks blue
> *


 :0 i did 2 models with that, cleared mine (painted one for my lil bro) and it didnt come out anywhere near that nice  then again its prolly my clear (cheap walmart shit)


----------



## drnitrus

thats a bad mofo!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2008, 01:28 AM~10140890
> *:0 i did 2 models with that, cleared mine (painted one for my lil bro) and it didnt come out anywhere near that nice  then again its prolly my clear (cheap walmart shit)
> *


i used the cheapshit walmart clear (the blue can colorplace)

i find that most all the duplicolor paints work best on fukkin hot sunny days....  tends to be more foggy when its cool or humid.... at least for me here in hawaii...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 12:25 AM~10148316
> *i used the cheapshit walmart clear (the blue can colorplace)
> 
> i find that most all the duplicolor paints work best on fukkin hot sunny days....   tends to be more foggy when its cool or humid.... at least for me here in hawaii...
> *


hey rollin
I like the paint on both !!!
I also use the colorplace clear. I like it too. I just let it sit in hot water for about 10 minutes shake it real good and blast it !!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 12:25 AM~10148316
> *i used the cheapshit walmart clear (the blue can colorplace)
> 
> i find that most all the duplicolor paints work best on fukkin hot sunny days....   tends to be more foggy when its cool or humid.... at least for me here in hawaii...
> *


ok i guess it aint my clear cuz i use the same shit


----------



## LUXMAN

Damn dude you are puttin' it down...fromthe the 67wagon to the pedal car..and the new body lincoln(btw somebody should cast that). Really motivating to see all those projects goin on. keep up the good work.


----------



## cruzinlow

:0 rides are lookin hella good bro, that blue on the glasshouse is sick ,nice work :0


----------



## youcantfademe

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 12:47 AM~10140586
> *:scrutinize: maybe....
> 
> oh and here's some pics of the 75 (you can see it better now ibuildweniblazeum  :biggrin: ).... no polishing or anything yet.... almost done.... just  needs interior detail now   ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 408models

that sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2008, 01:30 AM~10140555
> * thanks for the comments homies..... gotta try my best to represent
> 
> here's some mockups of the 92....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i'm gonna paint the back panel of the bench seat the red too
> *


 :0 

NICE!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

hawaii. 


always posting them beach pics and shit. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey u did it not me.... i sent you a calendar so i don't need to post the pics anymore :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2008, 11:23 PM~10164834
> *hey u did it not me.... i sent you a calendar so i don't need to post the pics anymore  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

went to a model car meeting here today.... here's a few pics i took...

radical kustom 49 ford....


































custom AMT 49 merc (making a Hirohata Merc)


































caprice cop car with airbrushed flames.....


























and Gregg tryin to finish up his 49 merc for a club challenge


----------



## BiggC

Those look good. That Caprice is killer, just need to lose that light bar.


----------



## drnitrus

need a how to on those flames :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

those are some sickass builds, crazy customizing going on over there :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2008, 02:05 AM~10185223
> *
> caprice cop car with airbrushed flames.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' BOUT. THOSE FLAMES R BADASS.  . THE ONES I'V SEEN IN PERSON LOOK LIKE ORANGE, RED, & YELLOW STREAKS. THEY WERE HORRIBLE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i got good news and bad news.....  

Good........In-laws are moving out!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Bad..... gotta come up with $600 more a month for rent money..... :ugh:





Good..... I'm gonna have my own hobby room :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Bad.... gonna have to work more hours to pay for that room.... less hobby time :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

trying out some decals..... 


























uffin:


----------



## BODINE

nice!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 01:19 AM~10164807
> *hawaii.
> always posting them beach pics and shit.    :uh:
> *


x2
always tormenting us !!!!!
WTF is up with that !!!!
we dont need it thrown in our face constantly that you guys live there we already know this !!!!!
I'm really tired of these friggin beautiful beach pics all the time post pics of rides
instead !!!!!! 

















J/K guys :biggrin: :biggrin: 
keep the pics coming as that is probably as close as I will ever get to hawaii !!!!


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10212650
> *nice!!!
> *


 x3, lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10212771
> *x2
> always tormenting us !!!!!
> WTF is up with that !!!!
> we dont need it thrown in our face constantly that you guys live there we already know this !!!!!
> I'm really tired of these friggin beautiful beach pics all the time post pics of rides
> instead !!!!!!
> J/K guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> keep the pics coming as that is probably as close as I will ever get to hawaii !!!!
> *


hey man... he posted it that time


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 03:02 AM~10212807
> *hey man... he posted it that time
> *


I know homie lol
I was just playin !!!
seriously I love the pics man !!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok i liked how it looks so i added the decals to the other side too and started to foil it.... 



















uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow

damn bro lookin real good now that you foiled it :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah bro, lookin' good!


----------



## LowandBeyond

go with some torque thrust lookin wheels instead of the wires if your keeping the flames. Would look better on some 20's/


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10213022
> *go with some torque thrust lookin wheels instead of the wires if your keeping the flames.    Would look better on some 30's/
> *


 :scrutinize: 










:barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond

tuck them thangs. :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 20 2008, 05:58 PM~10213037
> *tuck them thangs.    :0
> *


threw the hood and rear end....... :rofl:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 20 2008, 02:00 AM~10212946
> *damn bro lookin real good now that you foiled it :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 04:55 AM~10213033
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:
> *


 :cheesy: me likes!!!!

































j/k :barf:


----------



## 408models

comin out clean bro :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

THAT MOFO LOOKS BAD BRO


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

that caprice is sick hell of a nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10212935
> *ok i liked how it looks so i added the decals to the other side too and started to foil it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


thanks for the comments guys..... i haven't been on every night as usual cuz i got some shit goin on with the in-laws at home here (not for long hopefully) and work been busy again... (good thing)


----------



## LowandBeyond

do what you gotta do mayne!


----------



## LowandBeyond

oh and brother. If your going to keep the flame decals and the WIRES. change the wires out. Get ones with a deep lip and flame decal the dishes too. That would be fuckin sick!!!!!!  

damn, I'm givin out some good ideas. :uh: Should have saved that one. lol.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:25 AM~10212640
> *trying out some decals.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


love the color combo on this! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

where did u get the decals


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 24 2008, 09:05 AM~10241196
> *where did u get the decals
> *



the newer chevy extended cab truck. The wave runner lookin one without the wave runner.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10247389
> *the newer chevy extended cab truck.    The wave runner lookin one without the wave runner.
> *


yup.... the Revell street trucks..... BODINE hooked up the decals for me....

oh and now i have a hobby room....... kicked the in-laws out...... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 25 2008, 07:58 PM~10255612
> *yup.... the Revell street trucks..... BODINE hooked up the decals for me....
> 
> oh and now i have a hobby room....... kicked the in-laws out......  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

decals look good... something difrent...


----------



## Diamond502

decals look nice!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started to move into my hobby room..... :biggrin: 










:0


----------



## BODINE

nice!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE, SELLING ANY MODELS?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 25 2008, 09:02 PM~10257502
> *NICE, SELLING ANY MODELS?
> *


pm sent.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 the wall of fun! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

NICE

Now finish some stuff up :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 26 2008, 01:43 AM~10257444
> *started to move into my hobby room.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


what models are behind the kid??


----------



## MARINATE

NICE COLLECTION THERE BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 25 2008, 11:43 PM~10257444
> *started to move into my hobby room.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


He looks happy. Nice collection BRA'. I was hoping to meet you guys this weekend for the Hobby Co. show. But just got a new JOB. And well you know how it goes. Keep me informed on any other shows comming up though.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 26 2008, 12:27 PM~10261945
> *He looks happy. Nice collection BRA'. I was hoping to meet you guys this weekend for the Hobby Co. show. But just got a new JOB. And well you know how it goes. Keep me informed on any other shows comming up though.
> *


well i been helpin my dad move this past week as well.... so between that and my in-laws gone.... i got a lot on my hands right now... dunno if i'll enter anything...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

still gotta move all this over....










and pick up more from my dad's house....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

66 in there?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a couple 66 resins in here.... and others...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

can i have it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10273825
> *can i have it
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Mar 28 2008, 01:26 PM~10273825-->
> 
> 
> 
> can i have it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 01:30 PM~10273862
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2008, 10:24 PM~10273816
> *got a couple 66 resins in here.... and others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## YAYOS64

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2008, 10:24 PM~10273816
> *got a couple 66 resins in here.... and others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 look and there ready to be shipped to my house .... pm sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
how many 66s you got and what are the others (looks like a 69 convert)


----------



## BigPoppa

:0 :0 :0 :0 

better pack those better bro, if you let them sit on their sides or roofs they'll start warping and twisting. I have an old Cutlass that literally turned into a pretzel.  



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2008, 10:24 PM~10273816
> *got a couple 66 resins in here.... and others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 12:18 AM~10273767
> *still gotta move all this over....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pick up more from my dad's house....
> *


 i forgot to ask ya before,,,how did you mod the chassis of the dakota to lay out?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 28 2008, 03:32 AM~10275210
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> better pack those better bro, if you let them sit on their sides or roofs they'll start warping and twisting.  I have an old Cutlass that literally turned into a pretzel.
> *


some were already like that when i got them.... someday i'll fix them up and build... only reason they haven't been worked on is cuz i wanna get the bumpers chromed or order from modelhaus...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 28 2008, 07:16 AM~10276542
> *i forgot to ask ya before,,,how did you mod the chassis of the dakota to lay out?
> *


here ya go homie.... 

i just hacked out the bottom....










































had to grind out some of the inner front fender too....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10280629
> *some were already like that when i got them.... someday i'll fix them up and build... only reason they haven't been worked on is cuz i wanna get the bumpers chromed or order from modelhaus...
> *


Still, get some small boxes and set up interiors and chassis to help them keep their shape, if they warped, maybe they'll warp back


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 10:43 PM~10280777
> *here ya go homie....
> 
> i just hacked out the bottom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to grind out some of the inner front fender too....
> *


cool thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 10:26 PM~10273825
> *can i have it
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10291543
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

spent some time at my dad's place again this weekend.... pulled this out the weeds finally :biggrin: 


























































































needs LOADS of work but who knows.... now that its sittin in front my dad's house we'll actually do somethin to it.... i wanted to pull it into his garage years ago....


----------



## Waco

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Oh Yea, thatz wat im talkin bout RO!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:twak: did i read that wright ? does it say 8? as in straight 8


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 08:23 PM~10302791
> *:twak:  did i read that wright ?  does it say 8? as in straight 8
> *


:yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 05:23 PM~10302791
> *:twak:  did i read that wright ?  does it say 8? as in straight 8
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Linc

YOU BETTER PUT SOME 13'S ON THE SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Hell yeah man!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 31 2008, 08:25 PM~10302825
> *YOU BETTER PUT SOME 13'S ON THE SHIT!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn

8 ! ! ! ! you found a dimond in the rust . :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 31 2008, 05:25 PM~10302825
> *YOU BETTER PUT SOME 13'S ON THE SHIT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 14s.....


----------



## 2lowsyn

you keeping the motor ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn Buicks got HUGE brake drums..... not like chevy


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2008, 11:29 AM~10302874
> *:nono: 14s.....
> *


 :nono:

go with the fads that are here today, never seen on on 26's!!!!

:dunno:



:roflmao:


----------



## Linc

:nono: 13's!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 1 2008, 11:30 AM~10302884
> *:nono:
> 
> go with the fads that are here today, never seen on on 26's!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *



:nono:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 08:30 PM~10302884
> *:nono:
> 
> go with the fads that are here today, never seen on on 26's!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


and probably never will! :angry:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 1 2008, 11:31 AM~10302898
> *and probably never will! :angry:
> *


which is good


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 08:30 PM~10302880
> *you keeping the motor ?
> *


?????? can you save it ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Mar 31 2008, 05:30 PM~10302884-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:
> 
> go with the fads that are here today, never seen on on 26's!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 05:31 PM~10302895
> *:nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 05:31 PM~10302898
> *and probably never will! :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 05:31 PM~10302903
> *which is good
> *




WTF???? :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2008, 11:35 AM~10302938
> *WTF????  :uh:
> *


started as a joke, idk


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 05:34 PM~10302927
> *??????  can you save it ?
> *


motor is fine... when i pulled it out, my dad put it in gear to turn the motor nd it turned fine... needs a new gas tank.... body is mostly solid still but all the chrome needs work...


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn dude that is sooooooooo fuckin gangsta!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

Why you fuckin with that burban when you got this to be workin on?


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 12:01 AM~10304587
> *damn dude that is sooooooooo fuckin gangsta!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Why you fuckin with that burban when you got this to be workin on?
> *



x 1000 bro, that shit could be sick as hell with some candy paint :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 PM~10302633
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Oh Yea, thatz wat im talkin bout RO!!!!
> *


that shit is gangsta!!!!!!

time to get to work!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

fuck the wires, use the OG artilleries that are on there!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2008, 08:05 PM~10302557
> *spent some time at my dad's place again this weekend.... pulled this out the weeds finally  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs LOADS of work but who knows.... now that its sittin in front my dad's house we'll actually do somethin to it.... i wanted to pull it into his garage years ago....
> *


NOW THATS ROLLIN OLD SCHOOL :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 1 2008, 03:29 AM~10305432
> *NOW THATS ROLLIN OLD SCHOOL :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i had a pic of it as my first avatar on here


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 1 2008, 09:55 PM~10311722
> *i had a pic of it as my first avatar on here
> *


i remember that pic, i thought it was a model lol


----------



## Pokey

I'd love to have that Buick! Looks like a perfect candidate for a restoration!

Good thing it's not mine though, I'd probably paint the body, and then never finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

DAMN GIL THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PROJECT  .........WHAT U GUYS GONNA DO WITH IT?


----------



## rollindeep408

[


damn thats bad ass but id leave it on the artilaries and put some 560s on that bitch that looks gangster


----------



## spikekid999

there was one like that at the world of wheels car show here this year. i only got 3 pics of it as there the only ones that came out half ass good cuz of the poorshit lighting


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats what the f***k im talkin bout right there.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 2 2008, 05:43 PM~10319680
> *thats what the f***k im talkin bout right there.
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 2 2008, 07:18 PM~10319907
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 01:33 AM~9968483
> *did some work to the grand prix today....
> 
> opened up the trunk and added a lisence plate spot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started grafting in those rear sections.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more touchups to the front also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics to come.....
> *


WHERE IS THIS!!!


----------



## undead white boy

fuck the model i want to see more of that buick

so this is why i havent got the hydro parts yet right

u r soo fuckin lucky to have that car bro make that shit sick as fuck


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 2 2008, 07:07 PM~10320303
> *WHERE IS THIS!!!
> *


x1000


----------



## rollinoldskoo

boss' brother is offering me these wheels for $300... in payments if i want....

15x7 standards....










would go well on the buick slammed :0


----------



## lonnie

hell yea wide whites :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10338628
> *hell yea wide whites :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

like the Tovar family rolls.... or Joe Epstein....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's somethin i've been workin on for my boss... replica of his 1:1 64 vette.... 64 kits are kinda pricey and harder to find so i started with an AMT 63 Corvette kit since the 63 and 64 are the closest as far as body details for 63-67 vettes...










































that last mockup pic is just for fun... its gettin the factory knockoffs 

here's pic of his 1:1


----------



## mademan

looking great so far!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2008, 01:14 AM~10369998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight like that


----------



## 408models

nice work, looks great


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks guys


----------



## Diamond502

looking good


----------



## cruzinlow

vette is lookin good bro, nice work on the window conversion :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 10 2008, 10:58 PM~10388052
> *vette is lookin good bro, nice work on the window conversion :thumbsup:
> *




X2 



and them 15's would look alright on there. Like they said WWW. :0


----------



## MKD904

HEY BUILD SOMETHING WILL YA!!!!!!


j/k homie....looking good....can't wait to see some of those other builds finished.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 11 2008, 04:04 AM~10389362
> *HEY BUILD SOMETHING WILL YA!!!!!!
> j/k homie....looking good....can't wait to see some of those other builds finished.
> *


well tody i finally finished up helping my dad move out of his old place.... now i can finally start to do my hobby room... :biggrin: gonna build me a sweet workbench...

found some pics of my very first ride today too....










1978 thunderbird.... ran great, near perfect interior, body was strait as fuck with no rust too... until some fukkers cleaned it out with a stolen truck.... :angry: ran right into the driver side quarter panel and pinning it against one of the fenceposts right in the other quarter.... before i even got to roll the fukkin thing :tears:


----------



## spikekid999

damn that sucks them are tight rides too


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Randy_@Apr 17 2008, 03:18 AM~87239
> *We're just getting ready to put both the CrewCab, and Suburban back into production. The CrewCab has some new updates like an interior, and frame. Suburban will remain the same, but we may offer the missing parts to finish it as the snap Tahoe is getting a little hard to find.
> *


http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11326

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good on the vette man!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2008, 12:39 PM~10453373
> *http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11326
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you musta started buggin him bout em :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

thats cool how you took the sting out of the sting ray LOL 
rims idk for some resone thay look great for that ride .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 19 2008, 07:52 AM~10453446
> *you musta started buggin him bout em :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: he took over the Accu-Pro line years ago.... which included extended cab and shortbed 94 dodge rams and extended can s-10/sonoma bodies.... and the 90s suburban, 2-door tahoe, and crew cab....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10453467
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: he took over the Accu-Pro line years ago.... which included extended cab and shortbed 94 dodge rams and extended can s-10/sonoma bodies.... and the 90s suburban, 2-door tahoe, and crew cab....
> *


lol i read on MCM that you were gonna bug him bout makin the crew cabs and burbans again in the resin section lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got one of these from my pop's house while cleaning out.... i see the body is pretty much opened up from the factory.... anyone got any tips for hinging the door realistically in this ride?


----------



## BiggC

Here's one for that style of hinge.  

http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/76


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin perfect homie..... thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 04:16 PM~10460373
> *fukkin perfect homie..... thanks  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem man. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 21 window


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum




----------



## 2lowsyn

damn the doors look like it would be hard to do , i think some on e on here did that to a 41 pick chevy pick up on the hood, i think not sure if thats how it was done ?
looks like its guna be bad ass bro .


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 05:04 PM~10460331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got one of these from my pop's house while cleaning out.... i see the body is pretty much opened up from the factory.... anyone got any tips for hinging the door realistically in this ride?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

wanna sale it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 20 2008, 06:07 PM~10463447
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> wanna sale it?
> *


aren't you broke? :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999

he is now, he's got fines to pay


----------



## rollinoldskoo

starting to get settled into my new hobby room and here's something i started to chop up....



































































should only need major bodywork on the roof... but even there not too bad....

here it is compared to this older resin crew cab i have.....


----------



## Guest

Nice job Rollin, I was trying to figure out how to add a door.


----------



## MKD904

Looks good homie....


----------



## westempire

That's Bad Ass Rollin  :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

damn nice cuts there rollin.


----------



## SOLO1

I did this one about a year ago. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

Hey, pics of the new Hobby room. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Apr 23 2008, 08:28 AM~10484030
> *Hey, pics of the new Hobby room. :biggrin:
> *


X2
im movn too wana see wana a real hoby room looks like


----------



## rollinoldskoo

its still a mess and needs to be organized....










some flocking i picked up today


----------



## spikekid999

you gotta get rid of that carpet so if you drop somethin you can find it easier.

otherwise just organzie and you got plenty of room


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whered that buke come from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 23 2008, 12:25 PM~10486952
> *whered that bike come from?
> *


ummm i built it couple years ago.... i have a couple other frames too... this is a repro but the others are schwinn


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dinnertime.... feel sorry for my boss tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN FOOOL YOU GOT MY ASS HUNGRY NOW! :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10490715
> *DAMN FOOOL YOU GOT MY ASS HUNGRY NOW!  :uh:
> *


x2 fucker


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10490703
> *dinnertime.... feel sorry for my boss tomorrow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *





looks like someone already ate it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

your room looks small with all that stuff in it. Better ship some shit to me to clean it up alittle. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10490789
> *looks like someone already ate it.    :biggrin:
> *












:yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lol hope you shit yourself at work tomarrow. 










































jk...................maybe :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn... i just noticed in the pics..... u can see how much hot sauce i used hno:


----------



## BiggDeee

I see you didnt really like it huh! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angry: F*%K!!! I JUST ATE AND NOW I'M HUNGRY AGAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2008, 11:40 PM~10490923
> *:angry: F*%K!!! I JUST ATE AND NOW I'M HUNGRY AGAIN!! :biggrin:
> *



X2


my dominos pizza just don't compare to that shit.


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 23 2008, 10:55 PM~10490715
> *DAMN FOOOL YOU GOT MY ASS HUNGRY NOW!  :uh:
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

i gotta stop lookin at this page, i always get hungry when i scroll down to see if theres somethin new lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2008, 08:05 PM~10302557
> *spent some time at my dad's place again this weekend.... pulled this out the weeds finally  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs LOADS of work but who knows.... now that its sittin in front my dad's house we'll actually do somethin to it.... i wanted to pull it into his garage years ago....
> *


Looks clean homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

which way to build it? hmmm.....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10497119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which way to build it? hmmm.....
> *


Either way will be nice. That shit is sweet homie.


----------



## Diamond502

a hard decision...lol....both ways look good


----------



## phatras

you should build it high.. then sell me those wheels off the slammed version..lol..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 24 2008, 08:01 PM~10497397
> *you should build it high.. then sell me those wheels off the slammed version..lol..
> *




X2 but he can have the wheels. Jack that bitch up in the air!!! :0 See about some bigger wheels tho like the modern day 4x4's with 22's and shit.  The exclade wheels or something come to mind with alittle lip in them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 24 2008, 10:01 PM~10497397
> *you should build it high..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2008, 09:15 PM~10497523
> *X2 but he can have the wheels.    Jack that bitch up in the air!!!  :0    See about some bigger wheels tho like the modern day 4x4's with 22's and shit.      The exclade wheels or something come to mind with alittle lip in them.
> *


Yea the escalade wheels fit in those tires real nice.. You can also squeeze the pegasus 23inch aluminum sleeves into them then you add most any wheel and have a nice lip..


----------



## spikekid999

i got a set of those escalade wheels if you want em


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2008, 05:15 PM~10497523
> *X2 but he can have the wheels.    Jack that bitch up in the air!!!  :0    See about some bigger wheels tho like the modern day 4x4's with 22's and shit.      The exclade wheels or something come to mind with alittle lip in them.
> *


something like this? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

you know it brother!!! :0


----------



## spikekid999

hell ya those are even better then the caddy wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started this chassis a while ago.... 


























maybe now i'll actually use it.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

after fukkin around with those trucks for a while and bullshittin on LIL... i turned off my comp and did somehting.....










































:0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

:0 .............................:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Lookin good, is that the Caprice interior?


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good man!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 25 2008, 02:48 AM~10499445
> *Lookin good, is that the Caprice interior?
> *


Yes it is, look at the MCBA topic....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10499445
> *Lookin good, is that the Caprice interior?
> *


 :yes: now i gotta dust this fukker off and finish it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^ just one you need to finish? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2008, 09:09 PM~10499589
> *^^^^^^^^^ just one you need to finish?    :biggrin:
> *


hey at least i finally got one done for this year.... :twak:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 12:02 AM~10499539
> *:yes: now i gotta dust this fukker off and finish it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks awsome!
I boned , passed out , came back up and pissed my pants and fainted out while boning again :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 12:12 AM~10499595
> *hey at least i finally got one done for this year....  :twak:
> *



eazy with that stick homie. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

and after thinking about it. I got 1 under my belt for 08 










:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Again RO nice work on the 75 and that elco will be sweet when completed ! I dont know about homie 2 post up but i thinked he liked it also !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies :biggrin: :biggrin: 

guts are done....










































:nicoderm:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i wasn't feeling the orange markers i had previously done...










so i went over them with a light coat of silver to give an orange bulb look...










i like it....


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good man! keep up the good work.


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there was some ghosting on the hood from the optional scoop cutout underneath so i hid it :biggrin: 










now i gotta match up the sides.....


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good. i think im gonna have to do somethin like that with my durango


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10504266
> *there was some ghosting on the hood from the optional scoop cutout underneath so i hid it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i gotta match up the sides.....
> *


lloks good, Rollin, might look better with a candy over it though.... :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 05:25 PM~10504313
> *lloks good, Rollin, might look better with a candy over it though.... :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea maybe but this ride is foiled already.... uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 06:00 PM~10504483
> *yea maybe but this ride is foiled already....  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted this body back in november and fukked it up cuz i got lazy 










finally stripped it earlier this week and decided to do it up proper


----------



## spikekid999

did you spray paint the chassis or did you get it chromed?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got it chrome from a buddy


----------



## spikekid999

damn i was hopeing you sprayed it so i could chrome some parts for cheap lol. im saprised you didnt tape off the frame too. looks good though


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm not into chromed frames....


----------



## spikekid999

ahh gotcha.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i dunno if i wanna lay it out or lock up the rear....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i think i'll lay it out...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: SWEET RIDES BRO!!


----------



## spikekid999

lay out the impy. i like those rims too


----------



## Dirk

Rollin! have you sent out my stuff yet?!?! just wonderin :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10516115
> *Rollin! have you sent out my stuff yet?!?! just wonderin  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## modelsbyroni

60 LOOKIN HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN ROLLIN THAT 60 LOOKS CLEAN. WHAT WHEELS ARE YOU USING :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' DAMN GOOD bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Apr 27 2008, 04:16 PM~10516817
> *DAMN ROLLIN THAT 60 LOOKS CLEAN.  WHAT WHEELS ARE YOU USING :biggrin:
> *












this kit's wheels with pegasus 5.20s and the stock 60 impala spinners....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 27 2008, 07:57 PM~10517166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this kit's wheels with pegasus 5.20s and the stock 60 impala spinners....
> *


sweet


----------



## LowandBeyond

lay out that impala or raise the front. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

found a use for the leftover roof section from my truck....

















makes a perfect visor :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

damn thats a good idea. who woulda thunk


----------



## mademan

visor looks good!


----------



## LowandBeyond

koo ass idea. :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

good idea.. it saves money!


----------



## Diamond502

looks good, the 41 checy visor doesn't fit perfect on that kit, but the roof idea ia awesome


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 29 2008, 07:06 PM~10537885
> *looks good, the 41 checy visor doesn't fit perfect on that kit, but the roof idea ia awesome
> *


have u tried it? :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 01:07 AM~10537901
> *have u tried it?  :uh:
> *


thats whats on my 51, the ends of it dont fit where they need to be....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 29 2008, 07:10 PM~10537931
> *thats whats on my 51, the ends of it dont fit where they need to be....
> *



exactly.... i been tryin to find a good visor for a while for this car... tried making some but wasn't happy....


----------



## Diamond502

well the one you got now looks damn good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now i gotta paint it to match this fukkin thing....










and be done with it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks clean


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10537965
> *now i gotta paint it to match this fukkin thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be done with it  :biggrin:
> *


very sweet build bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2008, 11:13 PM~10537965
> *now i gotta paint it to match this fukkin thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be done with it  :biggrin:
> *


VERY NICE HOMIE!! I NEED TO BUILD ME ONE FOR MY COLLECTION  LOOKS GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

thats sik bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

one of the first rides i posted on here.... still not done... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got my door panels for my 92 caprice just about done....


----------



## undead white boy

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2008, 11:13 PM~10537965
> *now i gotta paint it to match this fukkin thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be done with it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 10:11 PM~10546794
> *got my door panels for my 92 caprice just about done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 some DAMN good detail there. even got the orange so you know when the doors arnt locked


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this looks like ur old one exept for the rims


> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Apr 30 2008, 06:43 PM~10544714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you bastard :tears: i wanted to get a set of those wheels too for the hot rod nights here....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my badd lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2008, 07:02 PM~10548132
> *my badd lol
> *


nah homie.... right click-save  i'll get another one someday... my lady misses it too....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 1 2008, 12:02 AM~10548132
> *my badd lol
> *


you just brought memory lane back


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 07:19 PM~10548283
> *you just brought memory lane back
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

my old rides....


























:tears: :angel:


----------



## spikekid999

i remember the caddy went to the scrap yard, but whyd you get rid of the rivi? thats a beautiful ride right there


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10548508
> *i remember the caddy went to the scrap yard, but whyd you get rid of the rivi? thats a beautiful ride right there
> *


homie bought it off me after i got my wagon.... less wires, dvd, stereo :biggrin: 

i wish i never sold it to the fukker tho.... he wasted it.....  :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

damn i hate when people neglect/beat nice cars like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what u guys think of the intake setup? don't mind the rest of the motor.... its something i did back in 97


----------



## mademan

hot wheels deora II motor, lol.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10548879
> *hot wheels deora II motor, lol.
> *


fukker... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10497119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which way to build it? hmmm.....
> *


deff slam it that shit is badass :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

EITHER WAY IT IS BAD ASSS BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

EITHER WAY IT'S BADDD ASSS BRO!!!


----------



## undead white boy

i'll agree with mr 1/16th i think both would be sick as hell
i'll be watchin for this one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some flocking done....



































just need to do these pieces and the interior is done.....


----------



## BODINE

thats FLOCKING nice


----------



## Diamond502

Looks Good!


----------



## 408models

looks good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

chassis done.... just need to do motor, dash, and finish foiling


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good. cool to see you baggin it rather then juiceing it,do somethin a lil different. you got the trunk poped with the bag setup in there to?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 2 2008, 06:53 PM~10564647
> *lookin good. cool to see you baggin it rather then juiceing it,do somethin a lil different. you got the trunk poped with the bag setup in there to?
> *


nope..... i wanna finish this one :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

what does the front end look like bagged? was it hard to fit them in there or did you find o-rings small enough to look scale?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 2 2008, 06:58 PM~10564672
> *what does the front end look like bagged? was it hard to fit them in there or did you find o-rings small enough to look scale?
> *


u wouldn't be able to see anything so i didn't put anything 


















here's some mockup shots....


----------



## Linc

that car is fuckin sick!! nice work!


----------



## tatman

THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 2 2008, 07:06 PM~10564700
> *THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!
> *


wait till u see the motor :0  u kno how we do it  

thanks homies


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 10:09 PM~10564712
> *wait till u see the motor :0   u kno how we do it
> 
> thanks homies
> *


fUNNY GUY! ONE DAY ILL BUILD ONE! BUT DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some sneak peeks cuz u kno we just don't talk about doin shit 


































hope to have the motor done this weekend....


----------



## spikekid999

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

zenith knockoffs :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

CLEAN  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

C-low inspired me to do this one.....


















:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 01:13 AM~10565248
> *C-low inspired me to do this one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tatman

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

is ther realy a light ? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@May 2 2008, 09:21 PM~10565272
> *is ther realy a light ? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: reflection off my lamp so u can see there is a headlight lense


----------



## 2lowsyn

:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

found a pretty awesome booty kit for my cadillac....


































just need to trim the "lowridermodels" wheel cover to fit down in lower...

too bad its getting a bath..... 


















:tears:


----------



## spikekid999

thats a tight booty kit. what color is the caddy gonna be now?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 3 2008, 09:08 AM~10567097
> *thats a tight booty kit. what color is the caddy gonna be now?
> *


i might cut it up now to be a donor for this...


----------



## spikekid999

just cant leave the saw down can you?? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 3 2008, 09:38 AM~10567221
> *just cant leave the saw down can you?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some parts painted....










































starting the motor work....


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good homie. what color is that??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Duplicolor Metal Specks "Burnt Copper" 

ok, interior done now....


















decided to add a screen


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :0 :0 Nice Interior RO! Keep up the nice work homie I cant wait to see this one complete


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: PUTTING IN WORK THIS WEEKEND HUH....LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2008, 01:30 PM~10568026
> *:biggrin: PUTTING IN WORK THIS WEEKEND HUH....LOOKING GOOD BRO!
> *


i wanna have everything but the body done this weekend...  hell maybe even the body too :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor almost done :0


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor done.... just need to finish foiling the body then final clear and assembly...


























look travis... the hood closes :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pulled this car back out of the box and pulled out the saw, xacto and a spool of thread :cheesy: 


















time for some primer.... uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

needs just a little more cleanup before color goes on....


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 4 2008, 01:44 PM~10573359
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks man....

here it is now.... :0 


































don't mind the hair.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Job....That is Hot... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

damn that paint job turned out sweet. gotta love the black paint jobs


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 08:07 PM~10573483
> *thanks man....
> 
> here it is now....  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't mind the hair....  :biggrin:
> *


not a problem, but damn!

that bitch is shiny!

:thumbsup:

:0


----------



## MC562

whats up homie nice ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted the side trim inserts.....


















i think i need a brighter red tho.... 


















what u guys think?


----------



## undead white boy

nah man stick with that red
and its lookin sweet bro 
two thumbs way up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Brighter red.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 4 2008, 03:48 PM~10573968
> *Brighter red.
> *


yea.... i was thinkin more like in our avatars


----------



## Linc

just a little brighter, and paint the rest of the spokes too. leave the dish chrome or black! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10574129
> *just a little brighter, and paint the rest of the spokes too. leave the dish chrome or black! :biggrin:
> *


done deal 


















and the spokes are chrome, black, and red


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like an "A-team" ride..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

i pitty the fool :biggrin:


----------



## fronksy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 11:34 PM~10565121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zenith knockoffs :0 :0
> *


Do they sell those knockoffs, or were they made?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by fronksy_@May 4 2008, 04:31 PM~10574324
> *Do they sell those knockoffs, or were they made?
> *


61 impala vert kit


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work man! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsanded the fuck out of it and started to foil....


----------



## tatman

RED GUTS?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 4 2008, 08:21 PM~10576695
> *RED GUTS?
> *


u know it :biggrin: and here's the *motor* its getting :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

That's gonna be clean!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

getting more work in today....


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Lookin good RO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sprayed some Testors clear today.... needs some smoothing out but i gotta let it dry out for like a week :uh: shiny tho :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

one word CLEAN :0


----------



## MARINATE

SICK DUECE BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice job Grass ass ! Thats clean black and red like that ! Not feelin the wheels but it works !


----------



## LowandBeyond

That looks badass. :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2008, 07:27 PM~10583359
> *Nice  job    Grass  ass !    Thats  clean  black  and  red  like that ! Not  feelin the  wheels    but  it  works  !
> *


X2 supremes with thin whites would look SICK on that biotch!!

great build so far!!


----------



## mademan

noOb move, double post!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10583359-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  job    Grass  ass !    Thats  clean  black  and  red  like that ! Not  feelin the  wheels    but  it  works  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@May 5 2008, 06:10 PM~10584605
> *X2  supremes with thin whites would look SICK on that biotch!!
> 
> great build so far!!
> *


i was thinkin maybe something like this and bagging this one too....


----------



## modelsbyroni

I LIKE. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## kykustoms

i like it with the billet wheels and the paintjob is nice with the red trim


----------



## spikekid999

:thumbsup: thinkin out side the box again....i like :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk

That shine is pretty much amazing!


----------



## Smallz

I like the big wheels on it but don't slam it.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2008, 09:41 PM~10584992
> *I like the big wheels on it but don't slam it.
> *


Yea RO wat Smallz said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 5 2008, 09:46 PM~10585048
> *Yea RO wat Smallz said!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup!
And I hate big wheels but they look good wit dat ride!


----------



## LowandBeyond

the big wheels look koo, but I liked the ko's better.  A black or red dish tho?


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin clean bro, really liking the black and red combo...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 06:55 PM~10585145
> *the big wheels look koo,  but I liked the ko's better.        A black or red dish tho?
> *


like this homie? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

THATS FUCKIN SEXY!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

pop them black dishes on the red and black spokes? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 08:40 PM~10585893
> *pop them black dishes on the red and black spokes?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: 1109s and 1113s... too wide as a combo.....


















hows this?


----------



## mademan

I like!! looks great


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 11:45 PM~10585909
> *:nosad: 1109s and 1113s... too wide as a combo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SUCKS.  THOSE ARE THE SHIT!!!!
> 
> 
> hows this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mademan

supremes with redlines!! lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 5 2008, 09:13 PM~10586038
> *supremes with redlines!! lol
> *


you been hanging out with rodburner? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice impala rollin 
Hmmm, I would go with those sporty wheels, something different for a change :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

How a bout center black on tha big wheels RO!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 6 2008, 05:02 AM~10586527
> *How a bout center black on tha big wheels RO!
> *


I agree, too much chrome on the big wheels, gotta break it up with black


----------



## 408models

thats a clean duece bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 6 2008, 02:17 AM~10585784
> *like this homie?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


run that shit homie, them spokes are clean


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2008, 05:50 PM~10592771
> *run that shit homie, them spokes are clean
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 04:19 PM~10593707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 11:17 PM~10585784
> *like this homie?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOTT DAMN that is the mutherfuckin shit bro :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 6 2008, 11:44 PM~10595792
> *HOTT DAMN that is the mutherfuckin shit bro :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 BADASS!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just felt like it :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

I KNOW U DIDNT JUST TAKE IT


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean ride homie i like it alot.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 11:17 PM~10585784
> *like this homie?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie, you better slow down, you might finish this one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Love the color combo....keep us posted.


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 07:09 AM~10597303
> *Homie, you better slow down, you might finish this one  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Love the color combo....keep us posted.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## southside groovin

hey bro if its not too much trouble could you give me the measurements at the red and white marks? i been wantin to do this for a looooooooooooooong time but im scared ill cut it short.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 7 2008, 07:37 PM~10603867
> *hey bro if its not too much trouble could you give me the measurements at the red and white marks? i been wantin to do this for a looooooooooooooong time but im scared ill cut it short.
> *




cut too big and keep trimming back? Don't be skurred!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 01:34 AM~10565121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zenith knockoffs :0 :0
> *


hey homie you got another set of these KOs??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 7 2008, 04:37 PM~10603867
> *hey bro if its not too much trouble could you give me the measurements at the red and white marks? i been wantin to do this for a looooooooooooooong time but im scared ill cut it short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i used this pic of a 1:1 as a reference....










from the mirror mount corner to the door line is the same length as from the door line to the rear door line... the pic explains what i mean


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tatman+May 7 2008, 06:14 AM~10598126-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because u finally finished one fully detailed huh? :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@May 7 2008, 07:15 PM~10605158
> *hey homie you got another set of these KOs??
> *


only had that one set....  comes with the 61 impala converable kit....


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: SEND THE PACKAGE OUT THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

after seeing 408models workin on his vert, i decided to try popping the trunk on my big body rag also.... was a bitch to do.... :angry: my lines ended up big too so i glued some strips to the edges and filed it until it fit....


























































:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2008, 07:28 PM~10613420
> *:biggrin: SEND THE PACKAGE OUT THIS WEEKEND!
> *


i either need a side cash job real soon or i gotta wait for "uncle sam" to send me my damn tax bonus whatever the fuck check....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2008, 11:31 PM~10613445
> *i either need a side cash job real soon or i gotta wait for "uncle sam" to send me my damn tax bonus whatever the fuck check....
> *


85037 CHECK HOW MUCH IT IS TO SEND  PM ME TOTAL, WE CAN INCLUDE SOMETHING ELSE IN THE TRADE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2008, 07:33 PM~10613461
> *85037 CHECK HOW MUCH IT IS TO SEND  PM ME TOTAL, WE CAN INCLUDE SOMETHING ELSE IN THE TRADE
> *


i don't got shit right now homie....  just bought groceries and everything else i GOTTA hold for gas.... sucks going from paying $650 to $1250 for rent.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2008, 11:35 PM~10613490
> *i don't got shit right now homie....  just bought groceries and everything else i GOTTA hold for gas.... sucks going from paying $650  to $1250 for rent.....
> *


I'LL PAY YOU JUST LET ME KNOW  WE'LL TRADE SOMETHING FOR THE SHIPPING I GOT YOU HOMIE


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 8 2008, 09:29 PM~10613431
> *after seeing 408models workin on his vert, i decided to try popping the trunk on my big body rag also.... was a bitch to do....  :angry: my lines ended up big too so i glued some strips to the edges and filed it until it fit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


thats exactly what happen to mine. Nice idea on filling the gaps, mind if I do that to mine?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsanded the fuck out of the clear of my 62... now (for those who really know) should i shoot another coat of clear or just get some polishing shit for it?


----------



## chrisijzerman

I'd just polish it...
Cant risk spraying a new coat of clear and get dust trapped in it since its all clean and smooth now


----------



## 408models

I always add another coat of clear on mine.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 9 2008, 12:00 AM~10613649
> *I always add another coat of clear on mine.
> *


  X-2 ANOTHER COAT & YOUR GOOD


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies.... i'll see if i can shoot it tomorrow afternoon if i get home early enough..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

.. still cant wait to get my big body vert :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started working on this again..... i dunno why.... just felt like it... :biggrin: 


























































making one of these....


----------



## chrisijzerman

Looks nice homie, but no wires ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 8 2008, 09:50 PM~10614017
> *Looks nice homie, but no wires ?
> *


reference pics... :uh:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Yeah ur saying , Making one of these so i though ud make it all like that...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a reference pic for the trunk 










and i might roll it on these wheels....


----------



## BODINE

LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT ARE YOU GUYS USING TO CUT THOSE BIG BODY TRUNKS OUT WITH? I USE A HOBBY RAZOR SAW AND IT COMES OUT PERFECT. THE BLADE ON A RAZOR SAW IS SO THIN WITH A GRIP OF TEETH TO SLICE THRU.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 9 2008, 02:24 PM~10619114
> *WHAT ARE YOU GUYS USING TO CUT THOSE BIG BODY TRUNKS OUT WITH? I USE A HOBBY RAZOR SAW AND IT COMES OUT PERFECT. THE BLADE ON A RAZOR SAW IS SO THIN WITH A GRIP OF TEETH TO SLICE THRU.
> *


there wasn't much of a trunk line to begin with  i used a razor saw and it slipped and cut crooked and shit and i ended up using tha back of an exacto mostly and the razor saw once it got thru.... so i filed it down to clean it up and refill it...... you tried cutting beto's?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

before....










after a wetsand and second coat.... :0


----------



## Waco

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue: :tongue:     :wow:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 11:38 PM~10621087
> *before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a wetsand and second coat.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO......GLASS SMOOTH!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE

PURDY!!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

:0 That realy is a smooth paintjon Rollin


----------



## SidewayzS15

Builds are looking great bro! Did you wind up shooting another coat of clear or just polishing it out?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 07:56 PM~10620625
> *there wasn't much of a trunk line to begin with  i used a razor saw and it slipped and cut crooked and shit and i ended up using tha back of an exacto mostly and the razor saw once it got thru.... so i filed it down to clean it up and refill it...... you tried cutting beto's?
> *


NO TWNNS!!


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN NICE DEUCE!!!! NICE AND WET!


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10621087
> *before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a wetsand and second coat.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMN,YOU REALLY ROLLIN OLD SKOOL......the reflection of the roof shows that part on the side of your head.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: *your duece looks sick as hell bro :thumbsup: keep up the sick work homie


----------



## Smallz

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that bitch is wet! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 10 2008, 09:06 AM~10623546
> *DAMN,YOU REALLY ROLLIN OLD SKOOL......the reflection of the roof shows that part on the side of your head.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: your duece looks sick as hell bro :thumbsup: keep up the sick work homie
> *


what part u talkin about? i got no part in my hair.... got it all pulled back into a tail...


----------



## cruzinlow

MUTERFUCKER DDDDAAAAMMMMNNNNN :0 :0 that 6 deuce is sick as hell now bro it was worth it doing another coat :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin: :0 NICE SHINE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:angry: DOUBLE POST


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2008, 03:48 PM~10625311
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0 NICE SHINE HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the advice homie....


----------



## mcloven

hey do u have a chevy dully bed could buy from ya


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 10 2008, 04:01 PM~10625385
> *hey do u have a chevy dully bed  could buy from ya
> *


since you like to take pics of all your shit and say nothing is available......
















































nope..... wish i could help ya....


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

come on i need it for this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 10 2008, 04:16 PM~10625452
> *come on i need it for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from body dropped from bodine from me?


----------



## mcloven

from bodine


----------



## mcloven

i realy need a bed for it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 10 2008, 04:35 PM~10625557
> *i realy need a bed for it
> *


pm me in yahoo.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

put some pinstripes and clear down on my 77 monte but the nozzle was a bit clogged... a lot of orange peel  .... wetsand and another coat should fix it.... 


































also got some primer down on my 75 cutlass too....










































not much more work and it be ready for color.....


----------



## cruzinlow

cutlass is lookijn damn good bro nice work, as Mc donalds would say ( IM LOVIN IT) LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pretty much ready now....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 paint it brown & gold two tone and send it to me..


----------



## BiggDeee

Hey RO! if your using that Testors Clear that nozzle is only good the first time! 

Try taking off the tip after first use and store it in a small bottle with some thinner. that way it should be fresh and ready to go the second time around! 


Ohhh and heatin up the can for second use would help too u know just in some hot water


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10627026
> *Hey RO! if your using that Testors Clear that nozzle is only good the first time!
> 
> Try taking off the tip after first use and store it in a small bottle with some thinner. that way  it should be fresh and ready to go the second time around!
> Ohhh and heatin up the can for second use would help too u know just in some hot water
> *


always do  just forgot to clean the nozzle....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 12:50 AM~10627064
> *always do  just forgot to clean the nozzle....
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: 


Nothing alittle wetsanding cant fix anyways :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 10 2008, 09:53 PM~10627078
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> Nothing alittle wetsanding cant fix anyways  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: once i saw it splattering, i laid it in a bit thick so i could wetsand without hitting the pinstripes....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some color down on my 75 cutlass...


----------



## mcloven

nice cutty
\


----------



## MARINATE

YOU GONNA LEAVE IT SILVER?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10629998
> *YOU GONNA LEAVE IT SILVER?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: what were u thinking?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 04:42 PM~10630014
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  what were u thinking?
> *




KANDY!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 11 2008, 12:43 PM~10630018
> *KANDY!
> *


nah fukkit... i wanna get this out of the way....


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 

AWREADY RO!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good homie.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good RO


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE CUTTY! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 11 2008, 01:48 PM~10630341
> *:0  :0
> 
> THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 09:13 PM~10630866
> *THANKS HOMIES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie, where can i find this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2008, 03:28 PM~10630933
> *hey homie, where can i find this
> *


one of these cutties....










with a monte roof...


----------



## [email protected]

is the cuttie a promo? if not, know where i can find one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2008, 03:54 PM~10631129
> *is the cuttie a promo? if not, know where i can find one?
> *


come on now homie..... what u think the answer is gonna be..... take a guess.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got most of the interior of my 62 sprayed today also....


















i also started workin on the frame.... its in primer now.... had to fill and mold the frame and gas tank areas of the trunk so the pumps don't end up in the gas tank 










:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

62 interior gonna be done tonight 










except for the dash :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

lookin great!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

Looking badass so far !!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 11 2008, 11:42 PM~10632864
> *Looking badass so far !!
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..lookin good homie!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro nice freakin work on the cutty and the work on the 62 is lookin damn good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin shit.... 

started foil work on my 75 cutlass and the fukking paint peeled off with the excess foil.....










so i just pulled out the masking tape and finished it off.... :uh: 


















guess i should scuff the top before i spray the black next time around.... :biggrin: thats what i get for being lazy about it....


----------



## ElRafa

Damn


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

atleast it was just the top and not the whole thing.


----------



## LowandBeyond

atleast it was just the top and not the whole thing.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 13 2008, 07:36 PM~10650837
> *atleast it was just the top and not the whole thing.
> *


yea.... i remember the eldog..... you ever fix it? i sent you the damn decals  

here's some pics of my 62 interior as i has promised...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10650951
> *yea.... i remember the eldog..... you ever fix it? i sent you the damn decals
> 
> here's some pics of my 62 interior as i has promised...
> 
> *



naw not yet. The decals got cut up and are going onto something else.  I was loveing that build too.


----------



## MARINATE

DID YOU DECIDE ON THE WHEELS GILBERT?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2008, 08:09 PM~10651054
> *DID YOU DECIDE ON THE WHEELS GILBERT?
> *


i think i'm gonna use these EDWARD....


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2008, 11:15 PM~10651082
> *  :biggrin:
> *



X motherfukin 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

coming together.... need to wait on some chrome.... :0


----------



## Dirk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2008, 01:35 AM~10651426
> *coming together.... need to wait on some chrome.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

rides are sik bro, so did you add another shot of clear?


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2008, 12:35 AM~10651426
> *coming together.... need to wait on some chrome.... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is off the chain sweet ride


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

62 is lookin very clean GRASS ASS !


----------



## a408nutforyou

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: speechless.. :0 sick duece


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10624549
> *what part u talkin about? i got no part in my hair.... got it all pulled back into a tail...
> *


my bad homie...but in ur pic on the roof of the duece it looks parted to the side in the reflection :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

somebody's sensative about their do huh :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 14 2008, 05:39 AM~10652714
> *rides are sik bro, so did you add another shot of clear?
> *


yup.... need to add another coat to the trunk too still but i need to find more of the clear... i used the testors high gloss but the hobby shop is out and walmart don't sell it no more.... :uh: i still gotta check a couple of other shops....


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/plastic_mod...del_paints.html


if not...........online?


----------



## mista_gonzo

Deuce looking G homie.... Got me a new project on the table as well. Hopefully can take some pics when I get time... Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey look at me i'm bumping my topic for the fuck of it...... :uh:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10675067
> *hey look at me i'm bumping my topic for the fuck of it......  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2008, 12:35 AM~10675067
> *hey look at me i'm bumping my topic for the fuck of it......  :uh:
> *




:loco: :werd: :loco: :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10675067
> *hey look at me i'm bumping my topic for the fuck of it......  :uh:
> *


whore. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2008, 04:49 AM~10676184
> *whore.  :uh:
> *


whore? :0 :nono: :buttkick: 



























i just did it cuz i see people do that shit all the time with NOTHING TO SHOW..... even bumping to say they're gonna have some pics "this weekend" and 2 weeks later nothing.... why bump?  :0 get some pics.....


----------



## lonnie

shit i post pics and no one hardly commented me lol


----------



## chrisijzerman

Looking awsome so far!


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10650377
> *fukkin shit....
> 
> started foil work on my 75 cutlass and the fukking paint peeled off with the excess foil.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i just pulled out the masking tape and finished it off....  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i should scuff the top before i spray the black next time around....  :biggrin:  thats what i get for being lazy about it....
> *


 :uh: man i hae it wen that happens, but hey :0 im lovin that grey and black cutty!!!!Werent you building a black 2dr caprice? keep up da good work


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2008, 07:42 PM~10678482
> *whore?  :0  :nono:  :buttkick:
> i just did it cuz i see people do that shit all the time with NOTHING TO SHOW..... even bumping to say they're gonna have some pics "this weekend" and 2 weeks later nothing.... why bump?  :0 get some pics.....
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there was a local model club meeting today.... here's some pics of some cars that were there.....


































































































more coming....


----------



## Diamond502

that chassis is awesome


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey chris check this one out..... dodge d50


































































































and i got this too :0


----------



## BODINE

LOVE THE WEATHERED ONE ,,,WHOS IS THAT!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

don't mind me, just bumping this topic for the hell of it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10693779
> *don't mind me,    just bumping this topic for the hell of it.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

*ALL THE WAY TO THE TUP!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10694030
> *ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP!!!
> *


fixed it for you


----------



## Dirk

I want one of those....


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 06:12 PM~10722937
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:14 PM~10722950
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 02:14 PM~10722950
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 23 2008, 06:10 PM~10722921-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 06:12 PM~10722937
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 06:14 PM~10722950
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 06:21 PM~10723013
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10724770
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## old low&slo

damn homie
whats up with you ???????????
tonight everybody's a whore !!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: no.... the people above my replies...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2008, 03:30 PM~10728549
> *:biggrin: no.... the people above my replies...
> *


oh I get it very funny hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*TTT*


















































:uh: J/K homies..... picked this up today for the homie Bodine 










i'll chop it up tonight or tomorrow.....


----------



## BODINE




----------



## MARINATE

FUCKER YOU FOUND MORE?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10736125
> *FUCKER YOU FOUND MORE?
> *


 :yes: :yes: and the lady still got more..... :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 10:07 PM~10736133
> *:yes:  :yes:  and the lady still got more.....  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

can u get 98's too?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 25 2008, 07:43 PM~10736796
> *can u get 98's too?
> *


only 03


----------



## rollinoldskoo

started working on the pumps for my 62 hardtop....


































uffin:


----------



## Waco

Damn! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: uffin:


----------



## BODINE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE

HOW MUCH SHIPPED?


----------



## Diamond502

:0 :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


those look bad ass, homie!


----------



## kenny

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 26 2008, 01:06 AM~10736912
> *Damn! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  uffin:
> *


That's an understatement! Looks ... just Damn! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco+May 25 2008, 08:06 PM~10736912-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10736919
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10736938
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10736957
> *:0  :wow:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> those look bad ass, homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kenny_@May 25 2008, 08:16 PM~10736964
> *That's an understatement!  Looks ...  just Damn! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks homies..... after those pics my son wanted to see it.... so i let him hold it for a sec..... he still managed to tear it apart on accident.... i was able to put it back together.... not as perfectly clean as before but i added some shit too....


































i need to clean up the excess glue now :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got one more pump done....


































one more to go.... uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok pumps are done....


----------



## BODINE

nice work !!!


----------



## Waco

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLO1

CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 26 2008, 08:55 AM~10737580
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 very nice rollin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

that's badass, but why are the lines green? Brass corrode like that just sitting around in Hawaii?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 26 2008, 05:43 AM~10738039
> *that's badass, but why are the lines green?  Brass corrode like that just sitting around in Hawaii?
> *


nah.... its some green wire BODINE sent me a while back.... i'm gonna paint them up and stuff when i clean up the excess glue....


----------



## westempire

:0 Very nice work


----------



## MARINATE

HOW MUCH SHIPPED?


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass pump setup brother. :0


----------



## modelsbyroni

PUMPS LOOK VERY GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

damn that setup is badass


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukked with this today..... original 1980 El Camino promo.... 

























now an original creation....


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE!!!! 

I need to finish that elco I got from ya.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sprayed this too... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

nioce!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2008, 11:36 PM~10743631
> *nioce!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Damn homie you do some clean work! that hardtop duece is a killer, makes me wanna finish mine!

Het so how much to chop up a lincoln for me?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :dunno: :uh: :ugh: :wave:


----------



## kenny

whore. :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0


----------



## old low&slo

^^^^^^^^^^^^
whore :biggrin: 
just a little payback :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

62 is lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

good idia for when i get my elco promo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a peek at what i've been working on lately


----------



## low4oshow

looks good


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10774864
> *here's a peek at what i've been working on lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10774864
> *here's a peek at what i've been working on lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukn SWEET!!!!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well LIL was down for a couple days so i did more work on my 80 el camino promo....

added some side trim...


















then laid some tape down...


----------



## lonnie

lookin sick bro :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

candy was next of course....


----------



## low4oshow

x2.now purple :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass mayne!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 4 2008, 01:12 AM~10794059
> *x2.now purple :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904

what up homie....rides are looking sick as always....did you get my PM?


----------



## MKD904

what up homie....rides are looking sick as always....did you get my PM?


----------



## LUXMAN

:0 lovin that lincoln,and that elco is lookin real good


----------



## BiggC

Elco looks bad ass man!!


----------



## ElRafa

That is a sick Elco homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies...... i been searching for a while and now i finally found the perfect set of wheels for my VW bus.....


----------



## phatras

Those wheels are killer.. where they from.. I think they would look killer on the shaved beetle ive had sitting in the box for ever..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 4 2008, 06:29 PM~10801774
> *Those wheels are killer.. where they from.. I think they would look killer on the shaved beetle ive had sitting in the box for ever..
> *


the revell 41 chevy custom wheels with some low-pros i cut down to fit..... i been lookin around for some of the maisto VWs but i didn't wanna buy two since the rears are too big... this bus been sittin in the box for a while too....


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin damn good bro, im likin the paint on that elco :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

damn, those wheels are nice, I have 56 VW I havent finished cause I haven't found the right wheels for it....

You gonna two tone the Bus???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 5 2008, 01:53 AM~10803357
> *damn, those wheels are nice, I have 56 VW I havent finished cause I haven't found the right wheels for it....
> 
> You gonna two tone the Bus???
> *


u gotta 2-tone these buses  and yea... i been wanting to do something with this thing but haven't been able tofind decent wheels for it until now.... Fujimi is supposed to have a set or "porsche earlies" in one of their kits but i never saw it....


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jun 5 2008, 05:53 AM~10803357-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn, those wheels are nice, I have 56 VW I havent finished cause I haven't found the right wheels for it....
> 
> You gonna two tone the Bus???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> found these
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2008, 10:44 PM~10810141
> *u gotta 2-tone these buses  and yea... i been wanting to do something with this thing but haven't been able tofind decent wheels for it until now.... Fujimi is supposed to have a set or "porsche earlies" in one of their kits but i never saw it....
> *


got some extra mold material ill try sometime this week to make some just for the vw homies interested????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 6 2008, 07:02 PM~10816911
> *found these
> got some extra mold material ill try sometime this week to make some just for the vw homies interested????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got an extra bus that would look great on.... i'm sure Project59 and mista gonzo would like some also....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

small update on the VW bus....


----------



## mademan

lookin great!


----------



## kenny

That bus is NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

found this at the swap meet this past weekend...


































and cut it up...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 thats sweet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

boss' brother got a new toy last week..... fukkin 59 el camino.... :cheesy: lucky fukker...










:angry: i had problems with my fukkin piece of shit suburban again..... something is makin the ecm fuse blow out.... fukkin piece of shit.... :angry: 










:biggrin: he let me borrow his 69 chevelle vert to drive for now while a mechanic digs thru the wires on my burb... i hate electrical work...


----------



## Waco

Lucky!!!!! dats sukz ass bout ur Burb RO!


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 25 2008, 12:29 AM~10945842
> *:0  :0  thats sweet!
> *


x2  Lincoln


----------



## mista_gonzo

Is that B's old Elky?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jun 27 2008, 08:49 PM~10968304
> *Is that B's old Elky?
> *


yup.... bought it off him about 2 weeks ago... 

found the problem with my suburban.... one of the injector leads was pinched by the air cleaner... caused a short and burned an injector.... mechanic said he might have a used one... i'll go with that if i can.... new one is about $300...  after that i'm gonna dump this thing and get a new honda...

now i'm driving this today...










one of the other guys wanted to use the chevelle today....


----------



## ElRafa

Sucks bout your burban homie


----------



## RaiderPride

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u got whore duty tonight?? :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride

yup drunk typing!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the 64 hood for my boss' vette replica.... thanks to the homie b_styles....


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE YOU BEEN HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

workin..... then sick.....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2008, 08:04 PM~11024395
> *workin..... then sick.....
> *


SAME HERE..ALLERGIES SUCK ASS :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna try somethin a little different....


















uffin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2008, 11:25 PM~11034799
> *gonna try somethin a little different....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


damn..wht kinda car is tht?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2008, 10:25 PM~11034799
> *gonna try somethin a little different....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *




YEA fukin sweet!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

66 wildcat..... i think i'm gonna do it tatman style and keep the hood closed :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2008, 10:59 PM~11035108
> *66 wildcat..... i think i'm gonna do it tatman style and keep the hood closed  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: What color you going on it ??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wheels and tires didn't look right at that height but i didn't wanna put tires too small either.... needed just the right look.... i didn't wanna cut it up but the inner fenderwells wouldn't let it slamm on those tires...










so i checked modelhaus and i found something i could use....

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4023&p=68773

converts the chassis to a promo-style with a closed hood so i started cutting....


































it'll be a cool kustom.....

:nicoderm:


----------



## texasfunk

damn! im likin this! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looks Good... Is that the same grill & front end like your 1:1 wagon?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nah.... wildcats are different.... mine is a special/skylark style


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok here's that 80 el camino again.... foil done now that i got a good sheet.... and the interior is done too.... just needs clear....


----------



## LowandBeyond

them pipes are the shit on that!!! 

Elcos lookin sick too homie.


----------



## BigPoppa

nice. Add a touch of blackwash to the chain steering wheel


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro, you got some sick builds. 138 pages and it only took me a day to look at all 138. LOL Great work homie.


----------



## Models IV Life

ARE YOU GOING TO FOIL THE WHEELS TO GIVE THAT "CONQUISTA" LOOK?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 8 2008, 11:03 AM~11039152
> *ARE YOU GOING TO FOIL THE WHEELS TO GIVE THAT "CONQUISTA" LOOK?
> *


not sure what you mean.... got pics or something?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11042595
> *not sure what you mean.... got pics or something?
> *


I MEANT WHEEL WELL TRIMS.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 8 2008, 01:22 AM~11035559
> *ok here's that 80 el camino again.... foil done now that i got a good sheet.... and the interior is done too.... just needs clear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

son wanted me to make this for him... gonna be a quickie... no real details... he's probably gonna tear it up anyway....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 13 2008, 10:01 PM~11080613
> *son wanted me to make this for him... gonna be a quickie... no real details... he's probably gonna tear it up anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: TEACH HIM TO BUILD IT HIMSELF!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost done.... not sure if i'm gonna foil it or not.... maybe just tape and spray the trim...


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


show the results after you give it to him. I've seen what he can do to a diecast. LOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2008, 06:53 PM~11090044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> show the results after you give it to him.    I've seen what he can do to a diecast.  LOL.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looks like you started this build up after I left yesterday. Nicee!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i still want that color in a rattle can...[of the escalade...]


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor, chassis, and interior done.... just need to either paint or foil the trim then add the lights and bumpers


----------



## BiggC

Looks good man!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 15 2008, 12:13 AM~11091423
> *Looks good man!!
> *



X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost done  


















will be done tonight....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had to respray the hood since i wasn't happy with it....


















now, all i gotta do is add these to the hood when its dry and its done....










here's the rest of it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

interior shot...


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 15 2008, 07:02 PM~11098077
> *almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be done tonight....
> *


Looks Good.... :0


----------



## MKD904

Looking good homie.


----------



## customcoupe68

man i built that 55 chevy kit SOOO long ago..before i was even customizing them..i would just build them straight out of the box...then again i was about 8...lol...looks good though man!


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 16 2008, 12:45 AM~11100274
> *interior shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

better pics of the 55...


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE..................for now. :biggrin: 


add some cotton around the back tires. Make it look like its lighting them up. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's the monte....


----------



## Smallz

Nice quick build Rollin'(the 55) That Monte is killin' too. Don't see many of those being built.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

foil work done..... now just needs final clear and assembly..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 12:19 AM~11109439
> *better pics of the 55...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good..... post some after pics after your son gets done with it... hno:


----------



## MKD904

All the rides are looking good....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 17 2008, 01:35 AM~11109777
> *looks good..... post some after pics after your son gets done with it... hno:
> *


he said its "too nice" and made me put it on the shelf with my other cars....

cleared this today....


















































needs a wetsand and second coat when it dries and then its done too :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna try to finish the foil on this tonight


----------



## westempire

Rides are looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY ROLLIN THIS IS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT! SEE THE CHROME TRIMS? THIS IS A "CONQUISTA" MODEL ELCO. CHROMES RUN HALFWAY UP THE BODY! BUT YOU ALREADY CLEARED THE CAR.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2008, 06:58 PM~11117304
> *HEY ROLLIN THIS IS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT! SEE THE CHROME TRIMS? THIS IS A "CONQUISTA" MODEL ELCO. CHROMES RUN HALFWAY UP THE BODY! BUT YOU ALREADY CLEARED THE CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit man.... i thought u were talking about the wildcat :angry: ..... thats just one coat of clear.... i can still do the fender trims  i've seen them either way....


----------



## Models IV Life

:biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 17 2008, 12:36 AM~11109487
> *Nice quick build Rollin'(the 55) That Monte is killin' too. Don't see many of those being built.
> *


  x2 I was just thinkin the same thing about monte'z


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 04:46 AM~11109726
> *foil work done..... now just needs final clear and assembly.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...... I want!!! damn I like this!!!ALOT


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean rides homies, 55 gasser! is sweet.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 17 2008, 05:46 AM~11109726
> *foil work done..... now just needs final clear and assembly.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really dont want to be a jerk towards someone who builds better than me, but the rear lights are supposed to be chrome.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got another one coming soon  just promising myself not to paint it till i finish up a few others that are like 80% or more done....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2008, 07:18 PM~11117521
> *i really dont want to be a dick towards someone who builds better than me, but the rear lights are supposed to be chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie but it's not done yet  i always check my reference pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the 77 monte vert is a by-product of this...










which is one of the cars i hope to also finish this month.... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

added some penwork to the caprice.... will shoot some clear today


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Looks Good...Gonna be Sick... :0


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good and is that a 75cutty promo,with a 77monte top?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2008, 10:37 AM~11127846
> *lookin good and is that a 75cutty promo,with a 77monte top?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsanded the 80 elco and added more clear.... i'm not happy with the finish yet so i need to sand and polish it out.... i don't wanna add any more clear to this....


----------



## MARINATE

:0 LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

camino's looking sick homie uffin:


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN RO! slow down!!!!!!! Looking GOOD homie cant wait to see them finished! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 04:29 PM~11129236
> *DAMN RO! slow down!!!!!!! Looking GOOD homie cant wait to see them finished!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  working on it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

LOOKIN GOOD! ! ! ! !


----------



## BODINE

keep building :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2008, 01:20 PM~11127974
> *wetsanded the 80 elco and added more clear.... i'm not happy with the finish yet so i need to sand and polish it out.... i don't wanna add any more clear to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Picture doesn't do much justice... That elky is sick in person. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homie  



here's the next quick build for my son.... try to bang it out this week if weather and time permits.... 










he wanted the truck version  



















u gotta cut the rear floor pans off for the truck version










he's getting it pretty much "box stock" again..... i just mocked up on some of my wheels to see how it would be


----------



## modelsbyroni

EVERYTHINGS LOOKIN GOOD RO. NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT WITH THE CUTTY PROMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2008, 01:10 AM~10794052
> *candy was next of course....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where'd you pick that tape up at


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11148912
> *where'd you pick that tape up at
> *


beto 

here's some progress on the caprice.... i think i'll give it one more coat


----------



## kykustoms

that elco is lookin good paint is nice as hell i like the caprice to


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsanded and added another coat of clear.... painter the insides of the window glass too and the trim on the body.... hopefully just some touch up and final assembly tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bro.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin hella good stripes came out nice


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2008, 12:34 AM~11175229
> *wetsanded and added another coat of clear.... painter the insides of the window glass too and the trim on the body.... hopefully just some touch up and final assembly tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i wanna see more of that capi !!!


----------



## MC562

whats up homie rides are looking sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Nice penwork on the trunk.


----------



## 408models

lookin good rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

thanks homies  the caprice is done.... :biggrin: 

here's another Kustom coming soon


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

thats bad ass is that a resin


----------



## Smallz

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 30 2008, 09:22 PM~11220958
> *thats bad ass is that a resin
> *


I can answer that if u don't mind Rollin'..........Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllll no!
Don't u see where he cut up everything????? :uh:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 30 2008, 06:25 PM~11220988
> *I can answer that if u don't mind Rollin'..........Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllll no!
> Don't u see where he cut up everything????? :uh:
> *


u kno how we roll


----------



## Smallz

> u kno how we roll
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

damn i want one lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another by-product of this wagon conversion 

*Impala Sport Coupe*


















used the b-pillars from the alternomad body...










and the alternomad 2-door interior panels










might as well throw on the hood too....










maybe the front bumper..... but later....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2008, 11:20 PM~11220937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Looks good Rollin nice conversion. Will be looking forward to watching this.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2008, 12:05 AM~11221391
> *another by-product of this wagon conversion
> 
> Impala Sport Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used the b-pillars from the alternomad body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the alternomad 2-door interior panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well throw on the hood too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the front bumper..... but later....
> *



Another nice looking conversion Rollin. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 30 2008, 09:27 PM~11221000
> *u kno how we roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i cut off the front bumper.... gonna go on the sport coupe....










and now this is all thats left....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the wagon interior rear section in with the caprice interior....


















the leftover pieces will be used for this....


----------



## [email protected]

:0 now thats some bad ass work bro. very nice.


----------



## BODINE

turned out good


----------



## EVIL C

that wild homie


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2008, 05:46 AM~11222864
> *NICE WORK. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u get my PM?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2008, 08:26 PM~11231487
> *u get my PM?
> *


what pm? :dunno:


----------



## MKD904

Always cuting up something....looking good....as always.


----------



## 408models

LOOKIN GOOD BRO, SOME CARZY WORK GOIN ON


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsanded and polished....


















































:0


----------



## Smallz

Looks good. What r u polishing with. I never tried it but i would like to.


----------



## BODINE

send that caprice wagon to me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if i had a polishing kit, it would be much nicer.... but for now i just wetsand with 2000 and put a bit of elbow grease into waxing it with a paper towel....


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2008, 03:58 AM~10063837
> *thanks homies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 3 2008, 03:08 PM~11248928
> *:dunno:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


took a break from them.... gotta get back on them  u got my # homie


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2008, 01:36 AM~11239505
> *wetsanded and polished....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


That is Hot Man...nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks man.... 

update on my 63 Galaxy...


----------



## undead white boy

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## airbrushmaster

CLEAN PAINT ON THE FORD WHAT COLOR!!!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice like the old school look :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 3 2008, 10:49 PM~11251435
> *very nice like the old school look :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



X2 Looks clean RO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: MAN THAT IS KLEEEEEEAAAAAAANNNNNNNN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Aug 3 2008, 07:13 PM~11251111
> *CLEAN PAINT ON THE FORD WHAT COLOR!!!!!!!
> *


thats the new Testors laquers green...  painted the interior white today and the dash green.... tomorrow i'll continue....


----------



## layn22sonframe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2008, 03:58 AM~10063837
> *thanks homies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Those would look perfect on my SLAB! Can you make another set???


----------



## Zed

That El co is sick bro ! :cheesy: I dig the sheme on the hood !


----------



## tatman

That Elco is badd Homie!


----------



## kykustoms

that elco paint is badass i like the striping and the ford looks good with the green


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro, that elco is one sexy ass lookin ride, for real DAMN.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where u been at man? still mad at my ass?? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 3 2008, 03:08 PM~11248928
> *:dunno:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got bored.....


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 12:39 AM~11281953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


i still want a set....  i do have a b-day coming up , 84's make good presents..... :0


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 12:39 AM~11281953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Awready mayne!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted the top of my 63 ford today....



























tamiya pearl white...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 03:39 AM~11281953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


dude! where can i find these?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 7 2008, 05:41 PM~11289690
> *dude! where can i find these?
> *


i made them 

here's more updates on the 63 Ford...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea yea yea..... needs work :biggrin: when the green dries i'll scrape the junk off


----------



## Waco

Back off my SWANGAZ!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :rofl: :rofl: :guns:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 7 2008, 06:46 PM~11290262
> *Back off my SWANGAZ!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :guns:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## MARINATE

THOUGHT THOSE WHERE COMING TO AZ FOR THE CHROME KIT?


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 7 2008, 09:49 PM~11290289
> *THOUGHT THOSE WHERE COMING TO AZ FOR THE CHROME KIT?
> *



:ugh: :scrutinize: :guns: :nono: They stay n TEXAS!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 7 2008, 10:51 PM~11290310
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:  :guns:  :nono: They stay n TEXAS!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: I'll call u up tommorrow wey!!!!Yo RO sorry for tha shootout on ur thread,I lost it there for a min!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 7 2008, 10:54 PM~11290336
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll call u up tommorrow wey!!!!Yo RO sorry for tha shootout on ur thread,I lost it there for a min!! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 7 2008, 06:54 PM~11290336
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll call u up tommorrow wey!!!!Yo RO sorry for tha shootout on ur thread,I lost it there for a min!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 7 2008, 12:51 AM~11281137
> *where u been at man? still mad at my ass??  :biggrin:
> *


workin, messing with the rc shit still, kid, bills, grandma was struggling and just past away this past weekend. etc.. and didnt know i was ever mad at u


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 7 2008, 07:03 PM~11290418
> *workin, messing with the rc shit still, kid, bills, grandma was struggling and just past away this past weekend. etc.. and didnt know i was ever mad at u
> *


damn.... sorry to hear.... got a steady job now at least?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2008, 12:04 AM~11290426
> *damn.... sorry to hear.... got a steady job now at least?
> *


yea, the one before was nice, working whenever i wanted, but than it was just so hard to get another job, than i was messing around and put in an app at lowes, and ended up getting hired unloading trucks making good money too, if i go full time ill make more than what i was making at my past job and i was making around 450-500 week. plus i get fridays and sats off every week, set hours, cant beat it. shit i dont even have to wear uniform, like the others i work with :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 7 2008, 07:07 PM~11290460
> *yea, the one before was nice, working whenever i wanted, but than it was just so hard to get another job, than i was messing around and put in an app at lowes, and ended up getting hired unloading trucks making good money too, if i go full time ill make more than what i was making at my past job and i was making around 450-500 week.  plus i get fridays and sats off every week, set hours, cant beat it. shit i dont even have to wear uniform, like the others i work with  :cheesy:
> *


good for you....  times are hard homie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2008, 12:10 AM~11290478
> *good for you....  times are hard homie
> *


yea, went looking for a house (ofcourse id go full time than, im mainly waiting to get my fork lift license, than quit and go to ups) came across a badass first home all updated for 87,500 still been thinkin if we want to rent another year or get into payments and talk them down to around 80-82 on the house. just need a home to settle down in, since the kid is getting to big now.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fuck.... i don't think u can get a vacant lot for that here....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2008, 12:16 AM~11290534
> *fuck.... i don't think u can get a vacant lot for that here....
> *


lol, im lookin for an older home thats ready to move in, and there not many, the newer homes even 10 years old got to high of property tax. the house i like is only 410 a year in taxes, the newer homes run around 800+ just way to much for me. probably end up waiting another year, i got to get my l's back once again, 3rd time having them suspended, 2nd time in like a year, lol. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Waco

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RaiderPride

Galaxy looks good with that combo....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 7 2008, 09:07 PM~11291255
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


don't bow down to me  i'm still learning and making mistakes like everyone else  

fixed up the interior  


















:biggrin:


----------



## phatras

looking good man.. im loving the colors..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 10 2008, 12:05 AM~11303819
> *looking good man.. im loving the colors..
> *


X-2 nice work homie.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 12:03 AM~11303803
> *don't bow down to me  i'm still learning and making mistakes like everyone else
> 
> fixed up the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how long you been building models for than????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bout 15 years.... off and on...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 12:32 AM~11303990
> *bout 15 years.... off and on...
> *


man I dont care ur work speaks for it self!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

LOOKIN GOOD HOMEBOY


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 9 2008, 07:26 PM~11304216
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMEBOY
> *


tryin to keep up with you fukkers  i need me an airbrush..... :biggrin: 

fukked with this Dodge Ram hot wheels tonight :uh: :biggrin: 


























had to lay it low


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got this from the homie Marinate in a trade.... had to make it "my own"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did a little more work on the 75 cutlass....


----------



## MTX686

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MTX686

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

added some clear to my 75 cutty.....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11307410
> *added some clear to my 75 cutty.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




is that sharpie or paint?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gel pens


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11307467
> *gel pens
> *



WOW...looks THICK for a gel pen!! imma have to use that idea...will it not smear or blur once cleared?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 10 2008, 11:54 AM~11307524
> *WOW...looks THICK for a gel pen!! imma have to use that idea...will it not smear or blur once cleared?
> *


you need to clear it..... i heard sharpies run under clear or candy but i haven't had that happen with my gel pens... if you don't put clear you will smear it easy.... takes forever to dry


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:57 PM~11307549
> *you need to clear it..... i heard sharpies run under clear or candy but i haven't had that happen with my gel pens... if you don't put clear you will smear it easy.... takes forever to dry
> *




lol i bet.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

oh and if u homies didn't notice something missing the the background.....
























my wagon is gone now...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this cadillac just rolled into the shop.... needs lots of work :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

hey rollin
you have been really putting out some nice work lately !!!!
cant wait to see what you do to this caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Stripe work on the cutty looks great. Will be looking forward to seeing the vert caddy finished. What are you going to use for the boot?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 05:20 PM~11307916
> *this cadillac just rolled into the shop.... needs lots of work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mexicali

wow like the work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

them Dynasty boys talking bout a truck buildoff gave me the urge to pull out a truck for a bit.... started chopping shit as usual... 












































:0


----------



## BODINE

:0 



NICE !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..just blame us for all your needs...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 12:05 AM~11329339
> *them Dynasty boys talking bout a truck buildoff gave me the urge to pull out a truck for a bit.... started chopping shit as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :yes: 


looks good bro. man i really need one of these kits bad :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

working on the GMC clip now....


















since the other is a chevy


----------



## 408models

nice work bro, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wetsanded the 75 cutty then foiled and re-cleared it.... once the clear dries i'll tape off the top and spray it.... almost done....


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

changed up the 2-tone scheme on the 56 nomad and shot some clear....


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YO RO ! What did you use to do the tribal wor on the 75 ! Really nice GRASS ASS REALLY NICE !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 07:34 PM~11356858
> *YO    RO  !    What  did  you  use  to  do the  tribal  wor  on the  75 !  Really  nice  GRASS  ASS  REALLY  NICE  !
> *


a different brand of gel pens 










used them and Rose \Art ones for this last night too...



























i think i went a little overboard tho.... :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The black work on the Cutty looks wider then a gel pen ! I like the look and i"ll have to find them here in MO somewhere !


----------



## mademan

ive been using "hi-jell" pens. they dry too! takes 2 days or so, but yuo have to wet em to rub em off, so they give you a bit of flexibility when working with em. best part.... they are 89 cents for a 6 pack at liquidation world!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 08:25 PM~11357166
> *The  black  work on the  Cutty    looks    wider  then  a  gel  pen  !  I  like  the  look  and  i"ll  have  to  find  them  here  in  MO  somewhere !
> *


this brand been around here in hawaii for years.... never tried them on a model before.... walmart had this with their back-to-school shit this year here... i dunno if it was from a local vendor tho....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 16 2008, 01:27 AM~11357172
> *ive been using "hi-jell" pens. they dry too! takes 2 days or so, but yuo have to wet em to rub em off, so they give you a bit of  flexibility when working with em. best part.... they are 89 cents for a 6 pack at liquidation world!
> *



What color's made and grab me me a few sets and send a few bucks !  

Always welling to try new stuff if it leads to a better end result !


----------



## DA_SQUID

pm me please ro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2008, 08:05 AM~11358934
> *pm me please ro
> *


for what? why can't you PM me? :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

foiled my 56 nomad last night and picked out a set of wheels for it....


----------



## lonnie

lookin killer rollin


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :0 BBBBBBAAAAAAADDDDDD AAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS BRO!!!!


----------



## mcloven

DAMN HOMIE


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2008, 02:20 AM~11357127
> *a different brand of gel pens
> 
> [http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/63ford/IMG_3393.jpg[/img]
> i think i went a little overboard tho....  :dunno:
> *


thats bad ass man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks all you homies :biggrin: :biggrin: 

added final clear and took some sunshine pics to show off the flake :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 04:20 PM~11307916
> *this cadillac just rolled into the shop.... needs lots of work  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0 OH THATS JUST SICK!!!! REAL NICE HOMIE. MAKES ME WISH I WOULD'VE CUT MINE TO LOOK LIKE A LeCAB :uh: SO WUT YA GONNA DO TO IT? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11361253
> *:cheesy:  :0 OH THATS JUST SICK!!!! REAL NICE HOMIE. MAKES ME WISH I WOULD'VE CUT MINE TO LOOK LIKE A LeCAB  :uh:  SO WUT YA GONNA DO TO IT? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: put it back into the box :biggrin: :biggrin: i'm gonna finish up a couple more projects first  

this one is a bit closer..... painted the top today....


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKING GOOD FUCKER...FINISH THIS ONE BEFORE STARTING ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 16 2008, 03:37 PM~11361342
> *LOOKING GOOD FUCKER...FINISH THIS ONE BEFORE STARTING ANOTHER ONE!
> *


just gotta do the guts quicklike


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted the guts for the nomad today :biggrin: probably finish the interior up tonight for it....


























 

i'll paint the 75 cutlass interior tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok... the 56 nomad guts are pretty much done... just needs the dash to be finished up..... 


































:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cool bench shot :nicoderm:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:22 PM~11307646
> *oh and if u homies didn't notice something missing the the background.....
> my wagon is gone now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why did this one go?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE BOTH ARE CLEAN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 17 2008, 03:59 AM~11363721
> *why did this one go?
> *


cuz i don't have the time or money to build it right now... i'll get something else later....


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2008, 04:47 AM~11363488
> *cool bench shot  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow. :0 :cheesy: i like it!


----------



## ElRafa

Where did the black box chevy go????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 17 2008, 10:51 AM~11365612
> *Where did the black box chevy go????
> *












 i guess i gotta pull it back out after the 75 cutty and 56 nomad


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok the interior was more of a challenge than most kits..... first of all, the dash had NO detail... 










added parts box gauges tossed on a GN steering wheel and scribed some line in the vents for a better look...





































then the front seats are molded in so flocking the floor was a bit more challenging..... but i got it done 










couple subs in the rear deck....










interior done...


----------



## phatras

you should just leave that box chevy in the box and send it to me..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11366824
> *you should just leave that box chevy in the box and send it to me..
> *


 :0 :0 what would u send me??? :0 :0 :0 

<span style='color:blue'>*#6*


----------



## phatras

send you.. ummm.. a smile


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 17 2008, 03:10 PM~11366855
> *send you.. ummm.. a smile
> *


if its attached to a fine ass bitch then maybe i'll consider :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

very nice work bro. i gotta pull out my 75cutty one day!


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11366863
> *if its attached to a fine ass bitch then maybe i'll consider  :biggrin:
> *


well i cant do that so just send me your first built this year, the blue caprice and we can call it even ...lol


----------



## MARINATE

NICE DETAIL BRO :biggrin: CAME OUT CLEAN!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

built a speaker box today.... :biggrin: 





































fits perfect 



















:nicoderm:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 That's what I call MONSTER CABLES... Looks Good...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11369937
> *:0  That's what I call MONSTER CABLES... Looks Good...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 18 2008, 01:46 AM~11369937
> *:0  That's what I call MONSTER CABLES... Looks Good...
> *


IT'S FOR THE MONSTER POWER THAT WILL BE BUMB'N AND JUMP'N THE CLASSIE CHASSIE


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2008, 02:42 AM~11369927
> *built a speaker box today....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homie....


----------



## [email protected]

that speaker box is fly,what did you use for the back of the box tho?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11375184
> *that speaker box is fly,what did you use for the back of the box tho?
> *


the whole box is actually only 3 separate pieces..... careful cutting with a dremel then file clean..... used one of these _relics_...











:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2008, 05:43 PM~11375267
> *the whole box is actually only 3 separate pieces..... careful cutting with a dremel then file clean..... used one of these relics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




now thats how you use your resources!!! awesome job! would have never thought..


----------



## TIME MACHINE

I hope you kept your OLSKOOL MIX TAPE... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 18 2008, 02:04 PM~11375462
> *I hope you kept your OLSKOOL MIX TAPE... :biggrin:
> *


of course 

bagged the front end of the nomad.... still figuring out the rear setup....










i saw a couple things on the box that needed attention so i fixed them and mounted the amp 


































 maybe done this week too :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: DOIN IT BIG HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the rear bags ready to go in.... just need to paint the crossmember...


----------



## 2lowsyn

OH THATS FEAK ONE HELL OF A SET UP THER .
speaker box is bumpn and the front suspention.


----------



## texasfunk

damn.love tht speaker box!! and its cool using air ride!! wht did you use for the bags?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 18 2008, 08:43 PM~11377670
> *damn.love tht speaker box!! and its cool using air ride!! wht did you use for the bags?
> *


O rings :biggrin: 
you can fined them at home depo.i get some from my air gun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 18 2008, 05:43 PM~11377670
> *damn.love tht speaker box!! and its cool using air ride!! wht did you use for the bags?
> *


o-rings with craft eyelets



















gotta shave the part of the eyelet that sticks thru off with a file for the rings to sit together


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2008, 09:46 PM~11377703
> *o-rings with craft eyelets
> *


  thnx homie :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 18 2008, 08:47 PM~11377720
> *  thnx homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: glad to have helpd


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11377732
> *:biggrin:  glad to have helpd
> *


lol..srry..missed ur post. but thanx also! :biggrin:


----------



## DOMOarigato

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2008, 11:42 PM~11369927
> *built a speaker box today....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


that speaker box is ill man
nice job :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor almost done....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2008, 07:43 PM~11375267
> *the whole box is actually only 3 separate pieces..... careful cutting with a dremel then file clean..... used one of these relics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *





:0 i havent seen one of those in like 1O, 15 years! haha nice work bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor is pretty much done....


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 NICEEEE! Looks even better in person...


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good.. you got a pm


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2008, 01:01 AM~11379671
> *motor almost done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum! motor looks good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Great job on that speaker box,,Fits perfect in the wagon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Aug 20 2008, 04:08 PM~11397310
> *Great job on that speaker box,,Fits perfect in the wagon
> *


u live in hawaii or cali? :scrutinize:


----------



## kykustoms

that speaker box is tight and the bags look good


----------



## youcantfademe

hey if ya want to deal on a caddy hit me up , i had the sale topic deleted from the hating......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2008, 07:45 AM~11402459
> *hey if ya want to deal on a caddy hit me up , i had the sale topic deleted from the hating......
> *


you ship first


----------



## spikekid999

damn homie that sub box is bitchin!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gettin closer :0


----------



## texasfunk

damn..im lovin tht wagon!!


----------



## CHR1S619

nice nomad!! looks very clean


----------



## MARINATE

SHOW ME PICS OF THE SETUP YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2008, 10:34 AM~11425066
> *SHOW ME PICS OF THE SETUP YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT
> *


fuck man.... u told me u were gonna show me what u wanted :uh: i can make whatever for ya homie  show me a pic....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11425086
> *fuck man.... u told me u were gonna show me what u wanted  :uh:  i can make whatever for ya homie   show me a pic....
> *


THE ELCO ONE DUMBASS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 24 2008, 10:38 AM~11425095
> *THE ELCO ONE MASTER
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11397725
> *u live in hawaii or cali?  :scrutinize:
> *


hawaii,waikiki


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 24 2008, 01:40 PM~11425110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



damn those pumps are badass!! :0


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11432792
> *damn those pumps are badass!! :0
> *


x2...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 24 2008, 04:40 PM~11425110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



nice! what did you use for the pump plates?


----------



## Waco

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2008, 05:03 PM~11446847
> *nice! what did you use for the pump plates?
> *


a little piece of sheet aluminum cut and drilled out...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yesterday was my son's 4th birthday and my homie b_styles hooked the little guy up with a kit to build..... he couldn't wait to get started :biggrin: 










































































done.... i helped as little as possible....


----------



## chrisijzerman

Tell him he did good!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:cheesy: WAY TO GO JR. MODELER


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Lookin Good...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 28 2008, 03:09 AM~11458508
> *:cheesy: WAY TO GO JR. MODELER
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 28 2008, 02:39 AM~11458412
> *yesterday was my son's 4th birthday and my homie b_styles hooked the little guy up with a kit to build..... he couldn't wait to get started  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done.... i helped as little as possible....
> *


Nice job. Looks like he will be starting his own build thread soon.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 28 2008, 04:09 AM~11458508
> *:cheesy: WAY TO GO JR. MODELER
> *



X-2-3-4- and 5!

tell little homie to keep up the great work! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

man the lil guy went to town on that thing lol tell him good job :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies.... he's real proud of it too.... took it with him to my in-laws when i dropped hin off this mornin to babysit....


----------



## BODINE

nice work little oldskoo


----------



## DOMOarigato

he did a good job


----------



## chris mineer

tell little man good job


----------



## mcloven

got the dully today


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 29 2008, 10:43 AM~11472769
> *got the dully today
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 29 2008, 12:30 AM~11468084
> *nice work little oldskoo
> *



X 2


----------



## mista_gonzo

Solid bro.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 30 2008, 12:05 PM~11479615
> *Solid bro.....
> *


u got any snap kits?


----------



## mista_gonzo

Got some, but saving them for the lil one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finished foiling this ride yesterday and gave it a coat of clear...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 31 2008, 05:19 PM~11484732
> *finished foiling this ride yesterday and gave it a coat of clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




mean ass grill, rollin. nice spray job too... i cant find any pinstripe tape that small... : (


----------



## customcoupe68

did u BMF the fenderskirts??


w/o the wheel well trim?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 01:27 PM~11484759
> *did u BMF the fenderskirts??
> w/o the wheel well trim?
> *


yes... the front clip too.... what wheelwell trim??


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## customcoupe68

THATS NASTY SILVER!!! SSOOO MUCCHHH FFLLAKKKEEE 

WHAT KIND IS THAT?!?!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'll add it just for you


----------



## customcoupe68

:nono: :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 01:41 PM~11484816
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mademan

glasshouse looks sweet!! great job


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 31 2008, 01:38 PM~11484797
> *THATS NASTY SILVER!!! SSOOO MUCCHHH FFLLAKKKEEE
> 
> WHAT KIND IS THAT?!?!
> *


Duplicolor Metalcast basecoat... has a finer flake and more silver tint than the Metalspecks silver which has a very slight bluish tint to it


----------



## [email protected]

damn bro........... im loving it! i need a set of those wheels............. where can i find?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2008, 03:43 PM~11485441
> *damn bro........... im loving it!  i need a set of those wheels............. where can i find?
> *


pegasus 1109 tires and front lip on some AMT "Mako Shark" snap kit wheels


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :0 

thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

update..... added the fenderwell trim in front and shot what looks like final clear


----------



## [email protected]

your also smooth with that foil bro! nice :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor for the glasshouse almost done....


























gotta add a fuel pump and line still....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

working on my lineup :biggrin: 










































gotta do the 73 real quick soon so TIME MACHINE quits asking me for it


----------



## mademan

looking good!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yo marinate..... i need to add your 72 to this lineup :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2008, 10:03 PM~11494155
> *yo marinate..... i need to add your 72 to this lineup  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I TOLD YOU IT'S YOURS JUST SEND THE MONEY


----------



## rollinoldskoo

putting my wheels from http://www.scaledreams.com to use.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

little hop-off


----------



## BODINE

ok,ok which ever monte loses the hop just send to me 

ill try to work with it


----------



## chris mineer

nice paint


----------



## rollinoldskoo

coulndn't resist this car anymore.... :wow: :loco: :wow: 


























:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks lb808 for the kit i needed to get this one started....  :biggrin: 

deluxe bumpers


----------



## lb808

Looks fuckin good on there.:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 03:40 AM~11555767
> *thanks lb808 for the kit i needed to get this one started....    :biggrin:
> 
> deluxe bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i didnt even know they made those bumpers,,, thatll look REAL good when its finished,,, if it ever gets there :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks sick ! did that 5th wheel come from a kit


----------



## kykustoms

nice i like the 55 who makes that kit with the seperate trim?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 03:40 AM~11555767
> *thanks lb808 for the kit i needed to get this one started....    :biggrin:
> 
> deluxe bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey no fair i need those for mine..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 03:45 PM~11559066
> *nice i like the 55 who makes that kit with the seperate trim?
> *




X-2


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good RO  Bumper kit makes it look sick


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2008, 01:32 AM~11488146
> *working on my lineup  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta do the 73 real quick soon so TIME MACHINE  quits asking me for it
> *


LINE UP IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 9 2008, 01:40 AM~11555767
> *thanks lb808 for the kit i needed to get this one started....    :biggrin:
> 
> deluxe bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


55 IS LOOKING


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Sep 9 2008, 06:15 AM~11557442-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 i didnt even know they made those bumpers,,, thatll look REAL good when its finished,,, if it ever gets there :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 06:22 AM~11557486
> *looks sick ! did that 5th wheel come from a kit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the first issue of the Revell 55 converable has the deluxe bumpers and continental kit.....  car is painted coral and black 2-tone on the box art....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 09:45 AM~11559066
> *nice i like the 55 who makes that kit with the seperate trim?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you find the 1960-1970s REVELL 55..... it actually has opening trunk and doors and side trim... this however is the new hardtop just released earlier this year...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2008, 10:09 AM~11559259
> *hey no fair i need those for mine..
> *


 :biggrin: these don't fit your 56 well....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MC562+Sep 9 2008, 02:13 PM~11561187-->
> 
> 
> 
> LINE UP IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to keep up with you homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 12:10 PM~11560283
> *Looks good RO    Bumper kit makes it look sick
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MC562_@Sep 9 2008, 02:14 PM~11561196
> *55 IS LOOKING
> *


i've had this kit for a couple months now.... finally got my hands on a booty kit thanks to my homie *lb808*..... i been waitin on one for this car....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

added landau trim to the top of my monte....










then popped, hinged and jambed the trunk


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Nice,nice to see someone is fixin up these cars,will the 78 landau fit the 80,i got a 78 trump and i was wonderin will those most of those parts fit because they really don't look to different apart.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Sep 10 2008, 01:48 PM~11570038
> *Nice,nice to see someone is fixin up these cars,will the 78 landau fit the 80,i got a 78 trump  and i was wonderin will those most of those parts fit because they really don't look to different apart.
> *


this is the AMT/ERTL/MPC kit.... i just added the strip to the rooftop and will be doing one of those front half vinyl tops.... i never had a chance to pick up a trumperter kit yet.... from what i heard its over complicated and doesn't go together well or easily


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2008, 05:52 PM~11570071
> *this is the AMT/ERTL/MPC kit.... i just added the strip to the rooftop and will be doing one of those front half vinyl tops.... i never had a chance to pick up a trumperter kit yet.... from what i heard its over complicated and doesn't go together well or easily
> *


Naw it don't go together and it looks nothin like it is on the box.i was disapointed when i opened that box,nows it's just a parts car sitin on my shelf.i only wanted it for the steering colum and dash.it is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz yeah bro rides are lookin hella good like always :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some color on my monte...


----------



## Waco

It's a Boy?????


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 10 2008, 07:33 PM~11571588
> *It's a Boy?????
> *


befor you know it 
he will be all grown up


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

Aw man that color is sweet,what kind of wires are going on there...............lip painted to match?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pegasus #1113 deep dish painted to match with chrome spokes


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2008, 01:49 AM~11574208
> *pegasus #1113 deep dish painted to match with chrome spokes
> *


 :cheesy: nice can't wait to see this one done.hell i might start on something


----------



## rollinoldskoo

look what i found......




















hno: hno: 











































  :banghead:


----------



## spikekid999

and yet you add another project to the list lol


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 07:14 PM~11589396
> *look what i found......
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:
> *



   :ugh: uffin: pm me mayne.......man call me bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

That is dope!!! That car looks good on those blades.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2008, 06:15 PM~11590376
> *That is dope!!! That car looks good  on those blades.
> *


it does but i got a set of 1109s goin on it already....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

you must be crazy........... dont put those tre's on that caddy man! please!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11590554
> *you must be crazy........... dont put those tre's on that caddy man! please!!
> *




i think they look better on the caddy!


----------



## darkside customs

They do look much better on the caddy though. Either that or you could give em to customcoupe


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 12 2008, 06:48 PM~11590627
> *i think they look better on the caddy!
> *


i bet u like this better


----------



## [email protected]

:0 now that shit looks fly!


----------



## darkside customs

Now thats whuz up!!!


----------



## Waco

They look good on caddyz,benzez, lexus'z and 300'z!!!!Dats how we Chop n TEXAS!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## texasfunk

yea..im liking tht one the most.


----------



## lb808

Fuckin ugly ass RIMS there. GRASSY. :biggrin: Better send them to me.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hater :uh: 























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: call me fukker


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 12 2008, 07:01 PM~11590711
> *They look good on caddyz,benzez, lexus'z and 300'z!!!!Dats how we Chop n TEXAS!!
> *


like this?


----------



## Waco

even tha newer ones RO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 12 2008, 07:29 PM~11590904
> *even tha newer ones RO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here ya go.... u wanted to see this too


----------



## betoscustoms

NICE RIDES ROLLIN, POST SOME OF YOUR MODEL PICS ON THE RANDOM POST. THOSE WHEEL LOOK KRAZY.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

THE SILVER CADDY LOOK KLEAN WITH THOSE WHEELS


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11590661
> *i bet u like this better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yeessirr!!

now i can finish the replica of my car!


















thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11590824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

painted this today....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is that a duplicolor color?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 04:11 PM~11594218
> *painted this today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 12:20 PM~11594262
> *is that a duplicolor color?
> *


u know it


----------



## spikekid999

what color is it? looks like a teal


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

arrrrrrrgh thats the color my 63 was sposed to be, the can didnt match the actual color  

the real reason i bought the color was to do a monte carlo with it but its the wrong one... pics of the can?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks even better under clear










:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats the testors high gloss too aint it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 12:32 PM~11594354
> *thats the testors high gloss too aint it?
> *


nope..... walmart colorplace $1.28 blue label :biggrin: 

here's the color for ya lil homie....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:35 PM~11594375
> *nope..... walmart colorplace $1.28 blue label  :biggrin:
> 
> here's the color for ya lil homie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u done all ur rides with that stuff?

laquer or enamel?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

most all my rides are duplicolor.... they have a nice assortment of OG style colors as well as their flakes and candies.... use their 'filler primer' too


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:35 PM~11594375
> *nope..... walmart colorplace $1.28 blue label  :biggrin:
> *


i dunno how you get it to shine like that, i never could. i gave up on it and started using the folkart hi-shine glaze


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

naw naw i meant the clear lol
and what grit sandpaper?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 12:40 PM~11594408
> *naw naw i meant the clear lol
> and what grit sandpaper?
> *


i wetsanded the primer with some 1500 but didn't do any sanding on the color or clear.... gonna wetsand and do the foil work next then clear again


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2008, 12:40 PM~11594407
> *i dunno how you get it to shine like that, i never could. i gave up on it and started using the folkart hi-shine glaze
> *


must be the weather :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:46 PM~11594438
> *i wetsanded the primer with some 1500 but didn't do any sanding on the color or clear.... gonna wetsand and do the foil work next then clear again
> *


so do u use that clear on all rides?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

most all... blue 75 caprice.... charcoal 75 cutty.... 56 nomad..... and others.... works for me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol im finna go get me some o that *klear*... but it is enamel aint it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 12:55 PM~11594478
> *lol im finna go get me some o that... but it is enamel aint it?
> *


i dunno really..... most duplicolor paints are laquer types.... so don't really matter


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

EDIT:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 01:02 PM~11594502
> *EDIT:
> *


u can shoot enamel over laquer without problems homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah i know, but i was asking because clearcoat is whats keeping me from finishing my 67 and folkart i believe is enamel, and since u cant put laquer over enamel, i want to be safe and just use enamel...but i want enamel with a good finish!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 05:55 PM~11594478
> *lol im finna go get me some o that klear... but it is enamel aint it?
> *


all colorplace paints are enamel


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 07:06 PM~11594521
> *yeah i know, but i was asking because clearcoat is whats keeping me from finishing my 67 and folkart i believe is enamel, and since u cant put laquer over enamel, i want to be safe and just use enamel...but i want enamel with a good finish!
> *



I DONT THINK FOLKART IS ENAMEL HOMIE........ I THINK ITS LAQUER OR URATHANE! KEEP IN MIND ITS FOR PLATES AND POTTERY!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Gil does it usually fog up when you first spray it or is it just me?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 03:27 PM~11595134
> *Gil does it usually fog up when you first spray it or is it just me?
> *


i only paint on hot sunny days.... any kind of paint u spray at night has a way greater chance of fogging.... i've had it look a little milky at first but it was a hot day and cleared out....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 13 2008, 09:27 PM~11595134
> *Gil does it usually fog up when you first spray it or is it just me?
> *




it fogs up because its to humid............ read the side of the can, it tells you to stop spraying untill the fog clears up, and start shooting again!

and a tip.............. i dont wet sand and re-clear........... i just clear and then polish and wax, and its golden! 

there is no need to wetsand when you use that! just shoot, and let dry for about a week, then polish! i hope this helps you in the future


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 08:29 PM~11595147
> *i only paint on hot sunny days.... any kind of paint u spray at night has a way greater chance of fogging.... i've had it look a little milky at first but it was a hot day and cleared out....
> *


its good stuff!!

lookin mirror like already!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

using the walmart clear?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup,, i left to get it right after it was confirmed as enamel  thnks guys and u too Gil


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not a problem.... u kno i always answer anyones questions.... look.... i even helped customcoupe68 find some blades


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 03:11 PM~11594218
> *painted this today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit
that looks sweet bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

resisted for 12 hours then did it in one


----------



## ElRafa

:0


----------



## BiggC

See it wasn't that hard.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 13 2008, 07:42 PM~11596826
> *See it wasn't that hard.
> *


i kno.... about the same as what i did for my malibu wagon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

now that i got my order from http://www.scaledreams.com i can get back on my 56 nomad.... just a few things left to do for it....


----------



## [email protected]

thats clean man............ what kinda cam you have again?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Canon Powershot A530..... got it on clearance at Kmart for $99... good enough for my model stuff.... 

i wanna get a better one later that has more zoom so i can take more pics when i go out with family.... gotta show off the hawaii nature shots


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 02:00 PM~11599566
> *now that i got my order from http://www.scaledreams.com i can get back on my 56 nomad.... just a few things left to do for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice motor ! killer aircleaner!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 04:05 PM~11599597
> *Canon Powershot A530..... got it on clearance at Kmart for $99... good enough for my model stuff....
> 
> i wanna get a better one later that has more zoom so i can take more pics when i go out with family.... gotta show off the hawaii nature shots
> *



well when you get a new one...... i want this one


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 12:07 PM~11599610
> *nice motor ! killer aircleaner!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

same kind going on my 76 caprice....


----------



## customcoupe68

VERY NICE..how much those runnin? $$


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 14 2008, 10:27 AM~11599714
> *VERY NICE..how much those runnin? $$
> *


go check on http://www.scaledreams.com


----------



## phatras

There detail master 8" air cleaners.. they come in a pack of two for 6.75. However rollin added mesh to the outside of his. 
http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...8%22/Detail.bok


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 14 2008, 02:49 PM~11599863
> *There detail master 8" air cleaners.. they come in a pack of two for 6.75. However rollin added mesh to the outside of his.
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...8%22/Detail.bok
> *




nice...that mesh sets it off


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 03:00 PM~11599566
> *now that i got my order from http://www.scaledreams.com i can get back on my 56 nomad.... just a few things left to do for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice looking detailing on the motor.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks... i got 3 weeks to finish this and a few others up for a local contest first weekend of October hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok this was a glue bomb chassis....










now its ready for a dually.... should i make it for a crew cab or extended cab? :dunno:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11611304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok this was a glue bomb chassis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its ready for a dually.... should i make it for a crew cab or extended cab?  :dunno:
> *


crew! nothing like low and looonnnngggg! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

motors lookin good bro


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 01:33 AM~11604358
> *thanks... i got 3 weeks to finish this and a few others up for a local contest first weekend of October  hno:  hno:
> *



what kind of model comp homie? we have one in october as well at our local IMAX building..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

local contest at one of the hobby shops here....


----------



## ElRafa

:biggrin: I want the black caprice :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 17 2008, 06:42 AM~11625072
> *:biggrin: I want the black caprice  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

Just finished those 159 pages , and all those projects are so fukkin badass ! :cheesy: 

You've got an eye for cool shit bro !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Sep 18 2008, 01:52 PM~11638212
> *Just finished those 159 pages , and all those projects are so fukkin badass !  :cheesy:
> 
> You've got an eye for cool shit bro !
> *


thanks man :biggrin: so do you


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 15 2008, 08:01 PM~11611334
> *crew! nothing like low and looonnnngggg! :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

cylinder?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yup.... old skinny :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

DAM SUCKA ALOT OF TIME ON YOUR HANDS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2008, 03:01 PM~11659599
> *DAM SUCKA ALOT OF TIME ON YOUR HANDS
> *


well i don't got a 1:1 to fuck around with  soon hopefully... then i'll be a salesman like you :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 07:04 PM~11659624
> *well i don't got a 1:1 to fuck around with  soon hopefully... then i'll be a salesman like you  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


    I STILL WANT WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

call me fukker... i got time.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

nice glasshouse


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a complete set now.... :biggrin: 










compared next to a 70 monte carlo lowrider cylinder...


----------



## spikekid999

is that the same stuff you sent me?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 03:41 PM~11659892
> *is that the same stuff you sent me?
> *


 :yes: :yes: but i dunno if i sent you the bigger tube too.... texasfunk should have everything i used to make it too.... except the fittings


----------



## spikekid999

the brass rod just fits inside the copper tube. i also got some brass sqaure tube from you. whered you get the fittings? im gonna have to go see if the hobby shop here has this tube n rod


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 21 2008, 03:49 PM~11659968
> *the brass rod just fits inside the copper tube. i also got some brass sqaure tube from you. whered you get the fittings? im gonna have to go see if the hobby shop here has this tube n rod
> *


the ends of the cylinders are 3/32 tube.... fittings are....

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...%233/Detail.bok


----------



## spikekid999

cool beans thanks bro


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin killer Rollin...as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk

damn bro! looking good! and thanx for the info! imma have to make some myself! thinking bout doing a lowrider next!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 06:25 PM~11659770
> *got a complete set now....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compared next to a 70 monte carlo lowrider cylinder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good ro... cheek your pm box


----------



## [email protected]

you got my addy............ send me a couple sets of cylenders. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11682768
> *you got my addy............ send me a couple sets of cylenders. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

homie 85 biarittz hooked up a Polar Lights Ghostbusters cadillac kit for my son....

it was a total suprise for my boy.... he was literally jumping up and down with joy so excited....



















































then he pulled me away from the comp to build it as soon as he came back inside from playing with the neighbor kids....



















i had to help him a bit more than the chevelle since it has a lot more parts but he had a blast doing it and is watching the DVD right now with the car in his hands... fukkin priceless... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

im gonna have to get that one out for him


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2008, 01:21 AM~11703675
> *homie 85 biarittz hooked up a Polar Lights Ghostbusters cadillac kit for my son....
> 
> it was a total suprise for my boy.... he was literally jumping up and down with joy so excited....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he pulled me away from the comp to build it as soon as he came back inside from playing with the neighbor kids....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to help him a bit more than the chevelle since it has a lot more parts but he had a blast doing it and is watching the DVD right now with the car in his hands... fukkin priceless...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm glad he liked it. Nice build.


----------



## VintageTin

hell ya man thats awesome. i have a three year old daughter and theres nothing better than seeing her happy about somthing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2007, 12:52 AM~7499734
> *went to the swap meet this morning....some chinese lady was sellin die-cast 2003 lincoln limos in 1-28 scale.... she said $15 but i got it for $12.... she probably got it for 8.... well anyway i got home busted out the good ol' dremel and razor saw and started choppin it up...
> 
> here it is now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :rant: CAST IT,CAST IT, CAST IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

rock on bro
i can see that your going to keep him outta trouble later on


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Sep 26 2008, 04:29 PM~11710840-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rant: CAST IT,CAST IT, CAST IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why cast when i can just cut up diecast limos???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Sep 26 2008, 04:43 PM~11710946
> *rock on bro
> i can see that your going to keep him outta trouble later on
> *


just like my dad did for me


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2008, 09:06 PM~11711555
> *just like my dad did for me
> *


good shit bro
im doing that for my little bro 
tryin to keep him entertained in the plastic stuff then later on down the road 
get into the real shit


----------



## spikekid999

RO whats his name? if you dont wanna put it out there PM me


----------



## BODINE

:0 

pedal car and lowrider bike


----------



## chris mineer

linc looks good.. tell your boy to keep up the good work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2008, 03:38 AM~11713352
> *:0
> 
> pedal car and lowrider bike
> *


lucky kid huh.... :biggrin: i wish i was so lucky as a kid


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2008, 01:00 PM~11599566
> *now that i got my order from http://www.scaledreams.com i can get back on my 56 nomad.... just a few things left to do for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sweet! :0


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 02:50 PM~11716212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** wassup with your phone????? :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2008, 05:53 PM~11716223
> ****** wassup with your phone?????  :uh:
> *


he got caller ID and seen your ass was callin. :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2008, 02:57 PM~11716247
> *he got caller ID and seen your ass was callin.  :roflmao:
> *


probably :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 27 2008, 06:57 PM~11716247
> *he got caller ID and seen your ass was callin.  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ...GOT TO MUCH MONEY TIED UP IN MY RIDE I DON'T NEED A PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11716274
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: ...GOT TO MUCH MONEY TIED UP IN MY RIDE I DON'T NEED A PHONE :biggrin:
> *


like Lil Rob.... "i'll pay the chrome bill before i pay the phone"


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 27 2008, 07:04 PM~11716282
> *like Lil Rob.... "i'll pay the chrome bill before i pay the phone"
> 
> 
> *


  CALL YOU IN A FEW


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 26 2008, 04:43 AM~10737408
> *ok pumps are done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you cut that foil out for the red or did you just paint over it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 12:49 AM~11799062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good like the color combo.


----------



## josh 78

Great :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i love the colors on this nomad!!! :0


----------



## mista_gonzo

Halloween theme car? Looks good homie


----------



## kenny

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:36 PM~11803439
> *Halloween theme car? Looks good homie
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 7 2008, 10:36 AM~11803439
> *Halloween theme car? Looks good homie
> *


yups.... for the halloween buildoff..... 

thanks for the comments homies   

oh and cndyblu66ss..... i painted the whole car black.... then taped off the side trim... painted the red.... then foiled it.....


----------



## BiggDeee

LOOKS SMOOTH RO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ME LIKES!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 7 2008, 01:17 PM~11804799
> *LOOKS SMOOTH RO!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ME LIKES!
> *


similar to yours but not as badass....


----------



## undead white boy

is it the kit that is molded in blue?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 02:18 PM~11805299
> *is it the kit that is molded in blue?
> *


huh?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11805347
> *huh?
> *


the halloween 57 nomad is it the one that is molded in metallic blue


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 02:24 PM~11805356
> *the halloween 57 nomad is it the one that is molded in metallic blue
> *


go look in the halloween buildoff


----------



## undead white boy

that answers my question
yo any pointers on how to paint one of the molded in color kits
everytime i try it fucks up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 7 2008, 02:26 PM~11805380
> *that answers my question
> yo any pointers on how to paint one of the molded in color kits
> everytime i try it fucks up
> *


i use duplicolor filler primer and paint it a similar color as its molded... thats why my 82 elcamino is red and my 80 promo el camino is purple.... both molded in red.... my next 82 elcamino will be orange....


----------



## undead white boy

ahh i get you 
thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms

damn that nomad is sick the colors are tight i was thinkin bout painting my build truck for halloween in orange and black


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 01:49 AM~11799062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ok playboi  

nice wip


----------



## lonnie

lookin good rollin :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 10 2008, 08:29 PM~11571548
> *got some color on my monte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Pokey

Your builds are looking good as usual homie! Loving the paint on that Nomad!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies


----------



## ElRafa

I am diggin that baby blue monte homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 09:15 AM~11848671
> *I am diggin that baby blue monte homie
> *


X2. Love that wagon as well.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies


----------



## BiggDeee

*QUIT*































AND SHOW SOME UPDATES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: JK Bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11867385
> *QUIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SHOW SOME UPDATES!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK Bro!
> *


quit posting them chargers cheerleaders then :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

where u at on the truck?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 15 2008, 04:19 PM~11874870
> *where u at on the truck?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11867385
> *QUIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SHOW SOME UPDATES!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: JK Bro!
> *




















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

Nice job "GRASSHOLE".


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good rollin.....keep um comin...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 16 2008, 02:45 AM~11878670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i love this nomad!!!


----------



## Linc

the nomad is gorgeous! nice work!


----------



## DavesAuto

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]

Sweet wagon!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 16 2008, 10:23 AM~11879550
> *the nomad is gorgeous!  nice work!
> *



X-10 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies....


----------



## Diamond502

shinin!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

looks bad ass...................... whenever you finish it...................... let me know


----------



## spikekid999

lookin good bro


----------



## lonnie

kick ass job bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks again homies..... doin my best to keep up with you guys 

picked this up from the Post Office this morning when i dropped off some faces being sent out...


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 18 2008, 03:32 PM~11905436
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


thats what i said when i got the pickup notice in my PO box.... paid for it month ago....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 06:46 PM~11905501
> *thats what i said when i got the pickup notice in my PO box.... paid for it month ago....
> *


Damn a month ago :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 18 2008, 04:01 PM~11905583
> *Damn a month ago  :angry:
> *


nah homie i'm not mad.... a lot of resin casters have a 4-6 week turnaround time.....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 07:07 PM~11905614
> *nah homie i'm not mad.... a lot of resin casters have a 4-6 week turnaround time.....
> *


  Who did you get it from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Drag City Casting


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got a woodie "parts car" from my homie Time Machine today and started chopping it up as soon as i got home..... sitting on its new donor frame.... :biggrin: 


































the roof still needs to be narrowed up front....


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good ro


----------



## kykustoms

nice cab is that a gmc or the first run on the 55 chevy before they changed the style mid year?


----------



## josh 78

Looks good Rooli.............


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 05:38 AM~11908843
> *nice cab is that a gmc or the first run on the 55 chevy before they changed the style mid year?
> *


54 or 55 first series


----------



## spikekid999

im saprised i dont see any pics of a 4 pack yet :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

progress....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 19 2008, 05:50 PM~11913714
> *im saprised i dont see any pics of a 4 pack yet :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 10:32 PM~11906880
> *got a woodie "parts car" from my homie Time Machine today and started chopping it up as soon as i got home..... sitting on its new donor frame....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the roof still needs to be narrowed up front....
> *




damn RO...i see how many diff kits here?? nice chop job :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

The color combo on the Nomad is sick bro ! :cheesy: 

Nice work on da woody too !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 19 2008, 06:00 PM~11913853
> *damn RO...i see how many diff kits here??  nice chop job :biggrin:
> *


just 2 really....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2008, 10:36 PM~12129591
> *just 2 really....
> *




good thing he wasnt talking about projects in the thread :around: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 04:42 PM~12129645
> *good thing he wasnt talking about projects in the thread :around:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## regalistic

thats gonna be gangsta :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

This is going to be sick.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies uffin: uffin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn put some oldschool pumps in there and smoothies and boom it will look awsome not that it isnt already but thats my 2 cents


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 08:42 PM~12129645
> *good thing he wasnt talking about projects in the thread :around:  :biggrin:
> *



lol easy now..


----------



## mista_gonzo

Looking good homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i haven't really done shit for the past month.... starting to get some of the stuff i needed but now work is gettin busy with our usual holiday rush... 

here's somethin i did yesterday.... wired up the batteries for my 57 chevy stepside truck that was supposed to be for the truckin buildoff.... still needs cleanup and paint..... the wires and shit aren't glued in yet....


















and i got a photoetch wood bed kit.....










and air cleaners for the motor...


















here's an old mockup pic of the truck....


----------



## BiggDeee

LOOKS TIGHT RO! Nice work on those batts.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

cant wait to see it get going!


----------



## spikekid999

:0 an update!


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good ro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

X-2


----------



## Waco

:0


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2008, 01:16 AM~12218393
> *i haven't really done shit for the past month.... starting to get some of the stuff i needed but now work is gettin busy with our usual holiday rush...
> 
> here's somethin i did yesterday.... wired up the batteries for my 57 chevy stepside truck that was supposed to be for the truckin buildoff.... still needs cleanup and paint..... the wires and shit aren't glued in yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got a photoetch wood bed kit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and air cleaners for the motor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an old mockup pic of the truck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Future, show winner there.


----------



## eastside1989

Did you make the Batteries?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 21 2008, 06:58 AM~12220480
> *Did you make the Batteries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they're from one of the revell kits... i think it was the Cadillac.... not 100% sure... but i shaved off the kit terminals and connections...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there are more pics of the buildup of this truck in my topic over on Model Cars Magazine's Forums....

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...t=460&start=460

i showed a lot more of it there than i posted on here....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

future build....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2008, 04:52 AM~12240565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future build....
> *




man crush that bish :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some parts in for my dually truck today :biggrin: 


























or should i got longbed? :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619

NICE ASS DUALLY :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

go longbed and throw the dullies in my box


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2008, 09:52 PM~12272329
> *go longbed and throw the dullies in my box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u and mademan both huh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 raise it up with the last rims homie!


----------



## MTX686

I like the long bed with the muddin rims and tires


----------



## twiztedplasticz

or should i got longbed? :dunno: 

















[/quote]

where can i get some wheels like the ones in the bottom pic?


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> or should i got longbed? :dunno:


where can i get some wheels like the ones in the bottom pic?
[/quote]

Dub City Dodge Magnum wagon has those wheels... i cut out the sidewalls for the 84 GMC truck's tires and stuffed them in there....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 extremely good idea! but you should use those wheels DEFINATELY!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2008, 09:52 PM~12272329
> *go longbed and throw the dullies in my box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why? what would you put them on?


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :biggrin: 

nah my friends lookin for a set for a ford dually he's gettin


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 02:49 AM~12292612
> *why? what would you put them on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



if this was an ex-cab............... it would be bad as fawk


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 03:33 AM~12292850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




NOOOOOOOOOOOO

thats make me wanna hurrel


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2008, 12:38 AM~12292874
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> thats make me wanna hurrel
> *



:uh: :uh: THATS BADAS FUKK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 01:33 AM~12292850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS WICKED BRO!!! IT NEEDS A WICKED SUSPENSION FOR IT


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2008, 02:38 AM~12292874
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> thats make me wanna hurrel
> *


X2 :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

not bad kinda look like what the fools i told you about drive around here
what kinda color are you thinking for it
black with some flames might be sick just an idea


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2008, 08:09 AM~12294164
> *:uh:  :uh:  THATS BADAS FUKK!!
> *


x-2 at least it isn't a car


----------



## MTX686

:barf:


----------



## MTX686

:barf:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2008, 01:33 AM~12292850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




thats awesome rollin!! and so is the crew cab duellie!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not sure if i like it....


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2008, 08:32 PM~12349440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i like it....
> *



i think it looks killer goes good with the body lines


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12349562
> *i think it looks killer goes good with the body lines
> *


X2 I think it looks badass. If you don't want it can I have it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i think it looks good .................. imo


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2008, 10:32 PM~11906880
> *got a woodie "parts car" from my homie Time Machine today and started chopping it up as soon as i got home..... sitting on its new donor frame....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the roof still needs to be narrowed up front....
> *


any updates


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 19 2008, 10:50 PM~11913716-->
> 
> 
> 
> progress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.50_@Dec 5 2008, 11:39 PM~12350156
> *any updates
> *




X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

like that monte. throw sum kandy om it.


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 11:49 PM~12292612
> *why? what would you put them on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 where can I get a set of those? I need some for my flatbed


----------



## spikekid999

pete 359


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MC562

WHATS UP BROW :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 6 2008, 05:08 PM~12356014
> *WHATS UP BROW :biggrin:
> *


not much.... been busy as fuck at work and hardly have time or energy to work on stuff of bullshit here on LIL.... i'll be back into the full swing of things come jan/feb :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2008, 08:06 PM~12356003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How MUCH $$$$$$$$ ? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

That monte is sick bro don't change it


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 6 2008, 09:19 PM~12356121
> *That monte is sick bro don't change it
> *


  LEAVE IT ALONE GILBERT!


----------



## josh 78

MONTE LOOKS GOOD BRO  :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 5 2008, 08:32 PM~12349440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i like it....
> *


It looks like shit! Just put it in a box and ship it to me! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 01:59 AM~12351554
> *:0 where can I get a set of those? I need some for my flatbed
> *



i think either scale dreams or scale lows had them. i believe they are pegasus wheels


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 05:32 PM~12360814
> *i think either scale dreams or scale lows had them. i believe they are pegasus wheels
> *


nope, they came from the peterbuilt 359 by revell


----------



## customcoupe68

bet, i was sure somebody knew whats up. Wit that small picture, they looked like the centerlines to me... Sorry!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 11 2008, 01:47 AM~10140586-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 12:12 AM~10651070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@May 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10736903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *




just goin threw some old builds! very nice bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Please finish that Monte {The Monte man}


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats for the comments homies.... helps a lot to motivate me since i'm so fukkin tired from work right now...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2008, 08:49 PM~12373104
> *thats for the comments homies.... helps a lot to motivate me since i'm so fukkin tired from work right now...
> *


  WORKING OT LIKE A MOFO HUH?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2008, 04:57 PM~12373209
> * WORKING OT LIKE A MOFO HUH?
> *


yea.... enough to break even on how october sucked financially.... :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni

MONTE LOOKS GOOD. FINISH IT UP.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2008, 09:00 PM~12373235
> *yea.... enough to break even on how october sucked financially....  :uh:
> *


YOU AIN'T LYING HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some goodies that makes me wanna finish this shit up


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dammmmmmmmm. i like it


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 10 2008, 01:47 AM~12386906
> *got some goodies that makes me wanna finish this shit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very nice RO...but u missin the hood chrome! :uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

that the AMT kit?


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## josh 78

YO 51 RULLES........NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 10 2008, 03:47 AM~12386906
> *got some goodies that makes me wanna finish this shit up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




did i hear that right? :biggrin: you gonna finish it up? ................... meaning it will be done? :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k bro

shit looks good bro, and what kit did them knock offs come from?


----------



## customcoupe68

look like the FAT CAPS that come solo...just a guess tho


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2008, 06:58 AM~12387583
> *did i hear that right? :biggrin:  you gonna finish it up? ................... meaning it will be done? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k bro
> 
> shit looks good bro, and what kit did them knock offs come from?
> *


59 Impala


----------



## Linc

i think those spinners are from the 61 vert. :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 10 2008, 01:47 PM~12390103
> *i think those spinners are from the 61 vert.  :dunno:
> *



these are the 61 vert KO's


----------



## MC562

:0 NICE


----------



## customcoupe68

u really know how to work that foil RO...hats off on that... that shit around the front window TRICKY


----------



## 408models

nice bro. thats clean


----------



## 408models

nice bro. thats clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Dec 9 2008, 11:01 PM~12387189-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice RO...but u missin the hood chrome!  :uh:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> that the AMT kit?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said i needed to finish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Dec 10 2008, 03:58 AM~12387583
> *did i hear that right? :biggrin:  you gonna finish it up? ................... meaning it will be done? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k bro
> 
> shit looks good bro, and what kit did them knock offs come from?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see answer below :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tatman_@Dec 10 2008, 09:43 AM~12390069
> *59 Impala
> *


thanks for all the comments homies.... its actually one of the first builds i posted up here on LIL.... :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

geez..musta been like before dinosaurs eh?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2008, 02:08 AM~12407584
> *geez..musta been like before dinosaurs eh?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

GIT R DUN :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had a bit of rain here lately and the stream near my house overflowed again thursday.....


































































:angry:


----------



## undercoverimpala

damb brah thats messed up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone wanna buy a regal?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

for what? a yard ornament on blocks?


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 07:18 PM~12423270
> *had a bit of rain here lately and the stream near my house overflowed again thursday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


WOW, thats FUCKED.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

fuck rain !!!!! fuck winter


----------



## mista_gonzo

Fuck yea this weather been holding me back from painting :banghead: Good thing I took my cold air intake out of my ride :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

SUCKS ABOUT UR REGAL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 15 2008, 02:05 AM~12431978
> *SUCKS ABOUT UR REGAL
> *



buy it up mark!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 10:32 PM~12432127
> *buy it up mark!
> *



HELL NAA ....IT TAKE TO MUCH TO SHIP IT TO THE STATES...I GOT MY STANG AND IM HAPPY WITH IT! ITS ALL YOURS CRACKA!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you can always use it for a sinker. it obviously dont float. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2008, 02:35 AM~12432146
> *you can always use it for a sinker.  it obviously dont float.  LOL :biggrin:
> *




now that funny.............. fucked up but funny :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 06:40 PM~12423406
> *anyone wanna buy a regal?
> *


Put it on craigslist. Worked for me.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:angry: damn brother. thats fucked up.


----------



## ElRafa

:angry:


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12441905
> *:angry:  damn brother. thats fucked up.
> *


X 2 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 05:50 PM~12490822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good fool................. hope you have everything you need to finish this one :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2008, 04:59 PM~12490881
> *looks good fool................. hope you have everything you need to finish this one :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2008, 01:59 PM~12490881
> *looks good fool................. hope you finish this one :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## josh 78

51 LOOKS GOOD LIKE THE DETAILS ON THE FRONT WINDOW AND THE AIR BOX


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had our local model car meeting yesterday... got this in a gift exchange there.....










holy hell it has a lot of parts hno: and they want us to bring it back next meetin done.....







































yea yea yea..... :scrutinize: :nono: :uh:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2008, 12:10 AM~12505612
> *had our local model car meeting yesterday... got this in a gift exchange there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy hell it has a lot of parts  hno:  and they want us to bring it back next meetin done.....
> yea yea yea.....  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2008, 03:10 AM~12505612
> *had our local model car meeting yesterday... got this in a gift exchange there.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy hell it has a lot of parts  hno:  and they want us to bring it back next meetin done.....
> 
> yea yea yea.....  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Slap on some 13's and kandy paint job. That should piss them off next month. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 23 2008, 05:18 PM~12510213
> *Slap on some 13's and kandy paint job.  That should piss them off next month.  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 23 2008, 05:18 PM~12510213
> *Slap on some 13's and kandy paint job.  That should piss them off next month.  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


I would :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

dman bro. i got a revell enzo just sittin here waitin to be built, but i gotta strip it and repaint. whens the deadline bro? *maybe* i could do sumthin to set ur *build* game *off*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 23 2008, 03:01 PM~12510601
> *maybe build off
> *


did i read right? :scrutinize:


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 23 2008, 05:18 PM~12510213
> *Slap on some 13's and kandy paint job.  That should piss them off next month.  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


LMK when the next meeting is, I got weekends off now so maybe I'll drop by and check it out! Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 24 2008, 12:17 PM~12518751
> *LMK when the next meeting is, I got weekends off now so maybe I'll drop by and check it out! Gonz
> *


just make sure u answer your phone... :tongue:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 02:31 PM~12518372
> *did i read right?  :scrutinize:
> *


 YES YES., DO IT DO IT. LOL BUILDOFF


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2008, 09:38 PM~12292874
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> thats make me wanna hurrel
> *




































better? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 SICK BRO!.....MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MARINATE KUSTOMS!  




PS...YOU FIND MY TREY? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 24 2008, 02:21 PM~12519629
> *:0 SICK BRO!.....MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MARINATE KUSTOMS!
> PS...YOU FIND MY TREY? :biggrin:
> *


never lost it :biggrin: the lincoln is in the mail


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 06:21 PM~12519636
> *never lost it  :biggrin:  the lincoln is in the mail
> *


RIGHT ON BRODA!...I GOT THIS WEEK COMING :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 08:19 PM~12519624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better?  :biggrin:
> *




LOOKS SOOOOO MUCH BETTER WITH THEM 44'S BRO.......................... IMA HAVE TO GET SOME  I HAVE THE 49'S AND THEY LOOK KINDA BIG .


LOOKS GOOD THO BRO.................. FINISH IT :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 03:31 PM~12518372
> *did i read right?  :scrutinize:
> *


maybe, but if we do it, i got dibs on black.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2008, 02:42 PM~12519810
> *maybe, but if we do it, i got dibs on black.....
> *


i was goin yellow anyway


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had a chance to spray today.... haven't really worked on shit for a while now...


----------



## Guest

About time:biggrin:

Looks good.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 06:19 PM~12519624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better?  :biggrin:
> *


Link to those tires?

My crew ext cab needs those!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trks...gers&_sacat=220

these are the 1.75" or 44s


----------



## rollinoldskoo

big thanks to *85 biarittz *</span>for the gifts for my son 

<img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/family/christmas08/IMG_4495.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

and thanks to the <span style=\'color:blue\'>*HIMCC guys *for the gifts for my son also....


----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsup: looks like yall made out good.....


----------



## old low&slo

hey rollin
THAT RIVI IS LOOKIN GOOD MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
your little man looks real happy too !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had the little man take his own pictures of his 94 impala... :nicoderm: 


























































































here's a few pics from the build...


----------



## Siim123

Your son has some real good skills! 
Im sure he will build some tight masterpieces when he gets older


----------



## mademan

looks like yall had fun!! 
what color is on the rivi? I like it alot!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2008, 10:16 PM~12218393
> *i haven't really done shit for the past month.... starting to get some of the stuff i needed but now work is gettin busy with our usual holiday rush...
> 
> here's somethin i did yesterday.... wired up the batteries for my 57 chevy stepside truck that was supposed to be for the truckin buildoff.... still needs cleanup and paint..... the wires and shit aren't glued in yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got a photoetch wood bed kit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and air cleaners for the motor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an old mockup pic of the truck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



finally put some color on the motor.....










needs clear


----------



## grimreaper69

lookin good homie


----------



## lb808

LOL, How was the BLACKOUT?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 27 2008, 06:09 PM~12540333
> *LOL, How was the BLACKOUT?
> *


shitty.... got used to sleepin with the AC at 66.... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

uffin: :thumbsup:


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

uffin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 08:54 PM~12546532
> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn bro, what kit is that??????


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 07:54 PM~12546532
> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

i still want that visor :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 06:54 PM~12546532
> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look'n good . Who makes the wagon?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 28 2008, 04:15 PM~12546705
> *look'n good . Who makes the wagon?
> *


its a Jimmy Flintstone resin sedan delivery body with windows cut out and door lines scribed


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 08:21 PM~12546761
> *its a Jimmy Flintstone resin sedan delivery body with windows cut out and door lines scribed
> *


thats fuckin sick bro! i want 1....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 28 2008, 10:28 PM~12546839
> *thats fuckin sick bro! i want 1....
> *




x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 thats nice homie


----------



## undead white boy

That wagon looks good bro can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Dec 28 2008, 05:24 PM~12547353-->
> 
> 
> 
> That wagon looks good bro can't wait to see it painted.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 8 2008, 07:11 AM~11037258
> *PHOTOSHOOT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 28 2008, 11:24 PM~12547353
> *That wagon looks good bro can't wait to see it painted.
> *



dont hold your breath bro.................... it'll be awhile :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2008, 05:43 PM~12547519
> *dont hold your breath bro.................... it'll be awhile :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2008, 08:43 PM~12547519
> *dont hold your breath bro.................... it'll be awhile :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 28 2008, 11:46 PM~12547547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

uffin: :thumbsup:


































:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SICK!


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 06:54 PM~12546532
> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD
> 
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


open to some trades??? :scrutinize:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 04:33 PM~12578255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that truck is nice as hell i like the color combo


----------



## lonnie

lovin them bombs keepem rollin


----------



## chris mineer

:biggrin: bombs arelookin sic.. :biggrin: can u send me a pm on how you made your air coolers?


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE BOMBS


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 1 2009, 09:14 PM~12579373
> *:biggrin: bombs arelookin sic.. :biggrin: can u send me a pm on how you made your air coolers?
> *


modelhaus


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> *MCBA BOMB SQUAD *
> 
> uffin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]
very nice bomba


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for all the comments homies.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and yes.... modelhaus air coolers....

http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4174&p=66850


----------



## southside groovin

hey bro, you think you could find me a couple sets of 61 skirts? i kow theres an aftermarket company that sells them but cant remember who.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2009, 06:30 PM~12580799
> *hey bro, you think you could find me a couple sets of 61 skirts? i kow theres an aftermarket company that sells them but cant remember who.....
> *


61 impala skirts?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

57 stepside motor comin together slowly....


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 10:34 PM~12580833
> *61 impala skirts?
> *


yup. need 2 sets. got 2 new projects and 1 old 1 gettin ready to hit the bench :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2009, 10:54 PM~12581670
> *yup. need 2 sets. got 2 new projects and 1 old 1 gettin ready to hit the bench :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lindberg 61 vert comes with skirts


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 2 2009, 12:56 AM~12581684
> *Lindberg 61 vert comes with skirts
> *


yea just go to your lhs with a razor blade, slice open the Lindberg 61, jack the skirts and walk out :biggrin: 



































just kidding dont steal :uh:


----------



## southside groovin

i know. got 1 set out of that but 2 of my projects are hardtops, and i cant justify trackin down and buyin 2 verts just for the skirts...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2009, 08:01 PM~12581731
> *i know. got 1 set out of that but 2 of my projects are hardtops, and i cant justify trackin down and buyin 2 verts just for the skirts...
> *


i got one skirt.... the other one was already modified to fit a 64


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12581719
> *yea just go to your lhs with a razor blade, slice open the Lindberg 61, jack the skirts and walk out :biggrin:
> just kidding dont steal :uh:
> *


lol dont worry, i dont have a LHS to steal from. closest 1 is 20 minutes away :ugh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 2 2009, 01:27 AM~12581912
> *lol dont worry, i dont have a LHS to steal from. closest 1 is 20 minutes away :ugh:
> *


20 minutes, you shittin me?!? my LHS is 30-40 minutes from me n i go there all the time, it really aint that bad :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have 3 around me..hobbytowns the farther one away at 45 minutes...no biggie


----------



## southside groovin

i never had a good excuse to go there til recently, but now my girls car insurance company is right across the street so i get to go at leat once a month. still no 61 verts there tho. i saw those skirts somewhere in an online catalog, i just cant remember who had them. keep thinkin replicas and miniature of maryland but i dunno...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 1 2009, 09:27 PM~12582266
> *i never had a good excuse to go there til recently, but now my girls car insurance company is right across the street so i get to go at leat once a month. still no 61 verts there tho. i saw those skirts somewhere in an online catalog, i just cant remember who had them. keep thinkin replicas and miniature of maryland but i dunno...
> *


lindberg is supposed to be re-issuing both hardtop and vert kits in the 09


----------



## Zed

some sick bombas bro !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for all the comments homies..... gettin the building bug back again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

wow bro i was looking threw your builds. i have to say you have some mad skills. i really enjoy your work. im glad you got the bug again. i have learned alot from watching your builds. keep up the great work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 3 2009, 10:58 AM~12593907
> *wow bro i was looking threw your builds. i have to say you have some mad skills. i really enjoy your work. im glad you got the bug again. i have learned alot from watching your builds. keep up the great work.
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2009, 02:53 PM~12593882
> *thanks for all the comments homies..... gettin the building bug back again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK BRODA..WHAT KOLOR?


----------



## undead white boy

That bomb is sweet bro makes me want to go out and get a galaxy kit LOL.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 3 2009, 05:58 PM~12595449
> *That bomb is sweet bro makes me want to go out and get a galaxy kit LOL.
> *


Galaxy? Which one are you talking about?


----------



## spikekid999

the 48 chev fleetline :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2009, 06:09 PM~12595571
> *Galaxy? Which one are you talking about?
> *


The 46-48 chevy panel kit.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 3 2009, 06:11 PM~12595598
> *The 46-48 chevy panel kit.
> *


I know what kits you're talking about, I just haven't seen one recently in this thread. I thought you were referring to one that ro built.


----------



## kustombuilder

very nice bomba
[/quote]
:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2009, 03:24 PM~12595702
> *I know what kits you're talking about, I just haven't seen one recently in this thread. I thought you were referring to one that ro built.
> *


haven't built one yet.... but best believe i got one coming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2009, 08:36 PM~12606423
> *haven't built one yet.... but best believe i got one coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's what I thought, I knew I hadn't seen a Galaxy Chevy kit in this thread yet.

Undead's been smokin' that shit again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2009, 05:37 PM~12606437
> *That's what I thought, I knew I hadn't seen a Galaxy Chevy kit in this thread yet.
> 
> Undead's been smokin' that shit again.
> *


play nice :biggrin: :biggrin:  

some homies asked me about the car in the background of the galaxie kit.....


























nothing special.... just the 69 Riviera i painted the other week.... just got the chassis painted and finalized wheels and stance....


----------



## [email protected]

nice :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

always good stuff going on in here :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice rivi...i want one of those 48s to


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yanno...i got a 65 rivi imma start here in a few weeks, an ole barris kit. I had to dunk it but now its goin on. Its got those tru- spoke rims, ( i guess those are it) and custom roll pans, etc. I gotta find a set of tires that fit em.


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 5 2009, 12:51 AM~12607315
> *always good stuff going on in here :biggrin:
> *



x-2000
always summin new !


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2009, 10:36 PM~12606423
> *haven't built one yet.... but best believe i got one coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont forget to ask big poppa about some good rims :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 5 2009, 01:05 PM~12611803
> *dont forget to ask big poppa about some good rims  :biggrin:
> *



Going to try to pour the other part of the mold tonight.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2009, 10:59 PM~12608044
> *yanno...i got a 65  rivi imma start here in a few weeks, an ole barris kit.  I had to dunk it but now its goin on.  Its got those tru- spoke rims, ( i guess those are it) and custom roll pans, etc.  I gotta find a set of tires that fit em.
> *


a crusin usa box? :0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2009, 08:36 PM~12606423
> *haven't built one yet.... but best believe i got one coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 this one is going to be sweet :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 5 2009, 10:21 AM~12611948
> *Going to try to pour the other part of the mold tonight.
> *


get on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

set my son up with a little tripod and let him take his own pics again....

our first father/son build for 2009


----------



## rollinoldskoo

couple pics from the build....


----------



## mademan

nice build!! looks like he had fun! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea, that was on sunday.... so much fun we did another tonight.... 


















































real decals instead of stickers too.... thanks again to *85biarittz*... uffin: 

he's gonna take his own finished pics tomorrow.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

sweet

talk about a disgrace to the dukes of hazzard though :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 12:09 AM~12629877
> *get on it
> *


I was about to go to bed and seen this. I ended up prepping some stuff yesterday, so I dragged myself downstairs and poured some rubber. Hope they come out OK.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 AM~12630014
> *couple pics from the build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



He's doing a great job.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:31 AM~12630549
> *He's doing a great job.
> *


thanks for sendin his these kit for christmas   

here's HIS finished pics... teaching him to take his own pics...


----------



## Guest

Great job Richard!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

tell little man good job


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Way to go little grass! Very nice job with the build and taking pics to share with us all ! Keep building and asking dad to build 1 of his models ! 

you seem to be finishing more then he has anyways ! 

LOL ! I had to Gil ! LOL ! Hey what scale is that monster truck?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1/32


----------



## undercoverimpala

great job little man! i just went out today and purchased a 1/25 scale monster truck.  thanks for the motivation!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

That is cool homie gettin him started young


----------



## undead white boy

The little guy has some skills already bro  .


----------



## sweetdreamer

I like little mans truck, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

this is what its all about - bringing'em up right rollin :yes:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Tell youre boy he did good homie!


----------



## 408models

nice work lil man, can't wait for my son to start building with me, well i hope he likes models first. lol.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 7 2009, 10:38 PM~12639485
> *The little guy has some skills already bro  .
> *


 x2 now if only my son would put the game down


----------



## 214pinkcandy

*Nice work!*


----------



## jevries

Yo Rollin'! On what Hawaiin island do you live?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Jan 8 2009, 06:15 AM~12642007-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 now if only my son would put the game down
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats why there are NO video games or systems in my house  maybe when he's older.... but not now....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Jan 8 2009, 06:44 AM~12642171
> *Yo Rollin'! On what Hawaiin island do you live?
> *


the main island Oahu.... Honolulu.... Waikiki... its here  along with me, Time Machine, mista gonzo and a bunch more who would be glad if you came here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well talkin with one of the homies got my itchy to cut up something.... something quick and easy.... so i pulled this guy down from the shelf....










underneath the sub enclosure is nothin but tire.... hacked out the interior tub for clearance.... still displays well without adding tubs or seeing a nasty hole


----------



## rollinoldskoo

and i didn't stop there.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

pulled an expedition out and started cuttin into it too...


----------



## lowridermodels

Nice tahoe bro


----------



## lowridermodels

Expo is tight too!


----------



## [email protected]

NICE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

project shop dually :dunno: :dunno: 


















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2009, 11:21 PM~12648080
> *project shop dually  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Looks good nice job on the frame.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i just threw a jem your way on that one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 8 2009, 06:31 PM~12648215
> *i just threw a jem your way on that one
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

YOUR PUTING IT DONW HOMIE :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 8 2009, 06:55 PM~12648626
> *YOUR PUTING IT DOWN HOMIE :0
> *


just gotta keep up with u guys  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

lookin nice rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

let my son have a promo out of my stash and let him pick some wheels for it too :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

he's got good taste :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2009, 06:52 PM~12646550
> *thats why there are NO video games or systems in my house   maybe when he's older.... but not now....
> the main island Oahu.... Honolulu.... Waikiki... its here  along with me, Time Machine, mista gonzo and a bunch more who would be glad if you came here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool! First trip this year is Japan wanna go to the big Tokyo lowrider show. Ticket for the US is booked for October 2009 we will fly from L.A. to Hawaii. My girl got some books and stuff on hawaii already to check things out. Looking forward meeting you guys!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 9 2009, 09:19 AM~12653245
> *Cool! First trip this year is Japan wanna go to the big Tokyo lowrider show. Ticket for the US is booked for October 2009 we will fly from L.A. to Hawaii. My girl got some books and stuff on hawaii already to check things out. Looking forward meeting you guys!
> *


what part of October? i wanna go to the Vegas LRM show this year if possible... i know Time Machine will be going too... he goes every year....


----------



## jevries

Somewhere around the 25th of October after the LRM show.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 11 2009, 08:43 PM~12676757
> *Somewhere around the 25th of October after the LRM show.
> *


i'll let Gregg of Model Cars Magazine know as well


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 02:18 AM~12677538
> *i'll let Gregg of Model Cars Magazine know as well
> *


Cool!Need to start working on some new stuff then!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## 8-Ball

Rides Looking Good Old Man lol naw but seriously nice work bro.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 9 2009, 01:00 AM~12650548
> *he's got good taste :thumbsup:
> *


 x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 06:36 PM~12580859
> *57 stepside motor comin together slowly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^^^^^^
it was just mocked up in those pics :biggrin: 

now its glued :biggrin: 


































 i gotta figure out what i'm gonna use for the exhaust then i can do the plug wires... already drilled them out :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

man good job on the moter the resister is a good idea for the fuel filter :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 17 2009, 06:33 AM~12731882
> *man good job on the moter the resister is a good idea for the fuel filter :thumbsup:
> *


its actually a small diode... one of the many things i learned here on LIL  stick around and once u get past the bullshit you will see a world of knowledge and experience here


----------



## Jantrix

Oldskoo, the diode is fantastic idea. I've heard of the technique but haven't seen it done til now. The engine looks great.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2009, 08:20 PM~12736364
> *its actually a small diode... one of the many things i learned here on LIL    stick around and once u get past the bullshit you will see a world of knowledge and experience here
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just busted up a house alarm system with all those in it, small & large sizes. i didnt know why i needed to keep them, but now i remember why.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 17 2009, 06:40 PM~12737084
> *x2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a lot of detail.... but u need to learn how to take pics.... get lights instead of the flash


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a little bit of a different kind of build for me.... quickie out of the box except for wheels.....


----------



## lb808

Grass-Asses TOAD. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2009, 12:20 AM~12756727
> *a little bit of a different kind of build for me.... quickie out of the box except for wheels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I need that...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 19 2009, 08:49 PM~12756962
> *Grass-Asses TOAD. :biggrin:
> *


hater :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2009, 12:02 AM~12757050
> *hater  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, nah. Homie, your right though. It does look KOOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

final ride height...


























:biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 19 2009, 11:12 PM~12757113
> *final ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggC

Where ya get the buggy at? Thats tight.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2009, 02:20 AM~12756727
> *a little bit of a different kind of build for me.... quickie out of the box except for wheels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 nice! 


im diggin that green man!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

nice buggy :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou

I'm feeling the dune as well....Looks like a fun build


----------



## MKD904

Deff. different. Lookin good...I wanna see you finish alot of those awesome projects you got going....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 20 2009, 10:19 AM~12758509
> *Deff. different.  Lookin good...I wanna see you finish alot of those awesome projects you got going....
> *


Get him MKD ! For all the bullshit he gave you about update pics in your topic ! Stay on his ass like that tell you produces a finished ride ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2009, 01:20 AM~12756727
> *a little bit of a different kind of build for me.... quickie out of the box except for wheels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats badass


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 20 2009, 02:51 AM~12757908
> *Where ya get the buggy at? Thats tight.
> *


older Monogram Li'l Van kit....

updates....


























gonna be basically box stock besides the wheels.... need to find my white glue for the glass :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looks good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

had to paint a couple more pieces on the buggy so did some work on my 57 pickup's bed.......


----------



## spikekid999

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

haha that cool..... i think i got a purple one somewheres


----------



## lowridermodels

That's bad ass! Does it have the vw or corvair engine in it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 24 2009, 05:46 PM~12805538
> *That's bad ass! Does it have the vw or corvair engine in it?
> *


VW 1600 according to the story on the instructions....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

update on the bed....


































ready for stain and paint :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 ok playboi



that shit looks cool as hell.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 12:12 AM~12806241
> *:0  ok playboi
> that shit looks cool as hell.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2009, 10:10 PM~12806224
> *update on the bed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for stain and paint  :biggrin:
> *


Is it the the Detail Master kit from RICK (phatras) ???????????


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good homie!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 24 2009, 07:54 PM~12806519
> *Is it the the Detail Master kit from RICK (phatras) ???????????
> *


you bet your ass that is....

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...-kit/Detail.bok


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2009, 11:11 PM~12806627
> *you bet your ass that is....
> 
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...-kit/Detail.bok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kinda sounds like we are advertising it for HIM. HHmmmmmmmmm. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 24 2009, 08:13 PM~12806644
> *Kinda sounds like we are advertising it for HIM. HHmmmmmmmmm. :biggrin:
> *


who? http://www.scaledreams.com ? for all your aftermarket needs? he didn't stock this kit but we went and found it and he added it to his lineup...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 02:11 AM~12806627
> *you bet your ass that is....
> 
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...-kit/Detail.bok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 NICE!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looking good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the chain Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 03:56 AM~12807228
> *thanks for the chain Jeff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :thumbsup:  





not a problem bro


----------



## AJ128

THAT SHITS FRESH !! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

motor just about done too now :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 10:43 AM~12807555
> *motor just about done too now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loking realynice.......great work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies


----------



## kykustoms

looks good nice details


----------



## MC562

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

changed one of my front brake rotors on my fukkin 1:1 suburban this evening..... wasn't fun.... K-2500 8 bolt brakes aren't easy  

at least i know how to do it now.... gonna change the other side this weekend.... :ugh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 28 2009, 03:41 AM~12834206
> *changed one of my front brake rotors on my fukkin 1:1 suburban this evening..... wasn't fun.... K-2500 8 bolt brakes aren't easy
> 
> at least i know how to do it now.... gonna change the other side this weekend....  :ugh:
> *




good luck :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick update on the buggy....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2009, 02:33 PM~12868082
> *quick update on the buggy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao thats great!


----------



## Mnt86ss

I haven't read threw this whole thread, but did you ever finish the Grand pirx?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Feb 1 2009, 06:50 AM~12873490
> *I haven't read threw this whole thread, but did you ever finish the Grand pirx?
> *


went back into the box for a while.... i got tired of all the damn bodywork... eventually i'll pull it out again....

oh and i wasn't gonna bust this out..... but since certain people are bringing up the topic of homies trying to bite ideas and shit i might as well....


----------



## [email protected]

that bitch is gonna be sick as fawk bro!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 1 2009, 10:08 AM~12873583
> *went back into the box for a while.... i got tired of all the damn bodywork... eventually i'll pull it out again....
> 
> oh and i wasn't gonna bust this out..... but since certain people are bringing up the topic of homies trying to bite ideas and shit i might as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those BUMPERS are NICE as FUCK. I just found an extra set. Built the conv. kit with the other set. And found kool ones still on the tree.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That 55 is badass.What is the motor out of?


----------



## lonnie

lookin nice gil


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 1 2009, 06:50 PM~12878310
> *Those BUMPERS are NICE as FUCK. I just found an extra set. Built the conv. kit with the other set. And found kool ones still on the tree.
> *


i want them :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2007, 04:24 AM~7499784
> *Great  ideas !  LOL !
> LOOKS  like  i    made  you  a  MINI  ME !
> I  started  these  Last  year !    LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH  and  the  67    with the  roof  swap!  LOL!  I  did  that    MINI  years  ago !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!    Please  keep  us    posted  on  Both  your  new  projects !  And  if  you  ever  need  any  help  There  are  a  bunch  of  REAL  BUILDERS  on  here    that    will  be  happy  to  do  what  we  can  !
> *


i think the wagon is very cool, did you ever finish it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats one of Mini's builds.... he finished it and i believe its in Germany with the homie sidetoside now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=311153&st=40


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that 55.


----------



## Lowondough 808

Chun spoke...

He spoke again...

I'm trying not to make it a habit :biggrin: 

laters, Me


----------



## Mnt86ss

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 1 2009, 10:43 PM~12878877
> *That 55 is badass.What is the motor out of?
> *


A Corvette C5R / C6R Race car.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

couple things my son inspired me to get back on the bench with some parts swapping....

a 96 caprice conversion......










































and a Caprice with Impala SS parts like u sometimes see out there on the streets in 1:1


































just a start but at least i'm back on the bench with something


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HELL I NEED TO GET ON MINE ALSO ! 

YEA YOU BEEN AWAY FROM LIL FOR MINUTE IT ALSO ! I AHVE HAD TO BE THE DICK HEAD ON HERE ! HELL EVEN HEARSE HASN'T BEEN FAGGIN IT UP ON HERE LATELY EITHER ! 

HOPE EVERYTHING ON THE GRASSY SIDE IS GOOD GIL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## mcloven

looking good oldschool


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin: 




lookin good so far!



just what you need bro......................... another project lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2009, 03:44 AM~13126779
> *:0  :biggrin:
> lookin good so far!
> just what you need bro......................... another project lol
> *


thats actually 2 more projects :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my airbags in use.....


----------



## darkside customs

LOOKS SICK BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

Very sick brah!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, even MORE good sh!t goin' on up in here!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

cleeeaaannnn..... im luvin those bags , :thumbsup: ........


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

You get the scuba gear yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 28 2009, 03:29 PM~13140292
> *You get the scuba gear yet?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 28 2009, 03:29 PM~13140292
> *You get the scuba gear yet?
> *


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 10:39 PM~13141169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Gil you get hungry and chew on them motors :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 28 2009, 05:45 PM~13141212
> *damn Gil you get hungry and chew on them motors  :biggrin:
> *


yea this guy said he'd make some for me then dissappeared :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 10:46 PM~13141222
> *yea this guy said he'd make some for me then dissappeared  :biggrin:
> *


tank like this 








or like this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 28 2009, 05:58 PM~13141331
> *tank like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 28 2009, 09:58 PM~13141331
> *tank like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice bag set-up. Might have to hit you up for a a set. Been out of the building for sometime now (just to busy w/life, real 1:1). I heard H.C closing down so no show huh? I was working on some projects for that show. Guess I can take my time now.... Gonz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Feb 28 2009, 07:18 PM~13141914
> *Nice bag set-up. Might have to hit you up for a a set. Been out of the building for sometime now (just to busy w/life, real 1:1). I heard H.C closing down so no show huh? I was working on some projects for that show. Guess I can take my time now.... Gonz
> *


  call me up anytime homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

still selling bag setups?

the aired up llok and flatened?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2009, 12:12 AM~13142651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Nice rims on that 58!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2009, 02:12 AM~13142651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh boy, here we go again,,,



with yet ANOTHER project :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2009, 07:04 AM~13144173
> *oh boy, here we go again,,,
> with yet ANOTHER project :uh: :biggrin:
> *


actually it went back onto the box and up on the shelf again right after the pics


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 10:39 PM~13141169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good sh!+


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 02:30 PM~13156612
> *Good sh!+
> *


didn't look at the tanks that way huh


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 07:49 PM~13156808
> *didn't look at the tanks that way huh
> *


 :0 so thats what you wanted em for, well guess what, you aint gettin em now!!
















j/k bro :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

multi-generational build session yesterday at my house....


----------



## EVIL C

That cool


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: whats up foo?



the 58 would make another good project, whos in the lead? you or tom? :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 07:49 PM~13156808
> *didn't look at the tanks that way huh
> *


I didn't even realize there WERE tanks in the kit! Lol!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

filled and shaped the tops of the axles for my 4x4 Ramcharger.... now it can finally get some paint....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 07:09 PM~13156981
> *multi-generational build session yesterday at my house....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE!! FAMILY GETTING INVOLVED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2009, 02:20 AM~13277209
> *filled and shaped the tops of the axles for my 4x4 Ramcharger.... now it can finally get some paint....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good from here lol, post more pics  :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 1 2009, 12:12 AM~13142651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love these ranflas when done vert style ,good job :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: ..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the rear body mounts taken care of....










and this muffler and crossmember wasn't good enough....










so i just cut it out and put in a new one.....


----------



## [email protected]

paint them body mounts and your golden  



looks killer as always bro  now finish it lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the axles and shackles in paint....


----------



## [email protected]

shit is gonna be fly


----------



## Guest

Looks good!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies


----------



## MTX686

where u get them axels? i need some!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 15 2009, 06:46 PM~13290999
> *where u get them axels? i need some!
> *


those are just the kit axles with a lot of work done on them...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:uh: thats gay :biggrin: j/k i like it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Mar 15 2009, 06:49 PM~13291037
> *:uh: thats gay  :biggrin:  j/k i like it
> *


u just wish there was more wheel and less tire


----------



## MTX686

Kool, i got 1:18 scale mudders that i wanna put into use but dont have a good kit for them!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another build session with grandpa at my house after today's model car meeting.... thanks to the homie "LowonDough808" for hookin my son up with the kit


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13291126
> *u just wish there was more wheel and less tire
> *


 :roflmao: 

BTW THATS REALLY COOL THAT YOUR KID IS GETTING INVOLVED WITH BUILDING!!


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya..thats kool shit ,the little man gettin his build on


----------



## Lowondough 808

:biggrin: You are welcome!
Just to see that big ol' smile is worth the price alone.
Being of course low on dough I didnt spend all that much.
I was trying to negotiate the Big foot truck and that kit for him but
it fell through.

laters, chun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the comments fellas.....

i got the gas tank covered and the chassis painted.... time to make it dirty too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 get the mud :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

getting somewhere.....


----------



## Guest

Looking good!!Nice touch with the weathering!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow

YA BRO..turnin out sick bro nice weathering ..lookin good.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

great weathering on the frame bro! looking great so far. Im still gathering parts for my big budder I wanna build


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

nice what did you use to weather it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some of wifeys old makeup :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 01:26 AM~13312723
> *some of wifeys old makeup  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i would have never thought of that, i dont know if i want to know how you came up with that idea...lol :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13312742
> *lol, i would have never thought of that, i dont know if i want to know how you came up with that idea...lol  :scrutinize:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *TIME MACHINE*, phatras


he told me :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13312748
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TIME MACHINE, phatras
> he told me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

Never heard back about those radio faces :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 12:43 AM~13312283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting somewhere.....
> *


lookin good homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 01:43 AM~13312283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting somewhere.....
> *




that looks sick G  i know what im buyin tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

workin of fitting up some shock absorbers now


----------



## Mr Biggs

That's going to be sweet bro, spring load them bad boys..  
keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

Looking real good!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2009, 06:08 PM~13321174
> *That's going to be sweet bro, spring load them bad boys..
> keep up the good work.
> *


 :0 u still got them mini cylinder things???? those would be perfect


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13321260
> *:0  u still got them mini cylinder things???? those would be perfect
> *


yup ... around 2,000 of them. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

always with the detail bro, nice work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2009, 06:17 PM~13321276
> *yup ... around 2,000 of them. :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to get these :biggrin: it'll be fukkin awesome  

fukked with making some custom wheels while making some custom plates for homies...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

workin on some headers for the ramcharger now :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2009, 08:34 PM~13469333
> *workin on some headers for the ramcharger now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baaaaaad assssssssss


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work brother!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 18 2009, 12:43 AM~13312283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting somewhere.....
> *


So real Concept Tires?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 2 2009, 04:55 PM~13469640
> *So real Concept Tires?
> *


yup


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good wear you been


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 2 2009, 06:04 PM~13470618
> *lookin good wear you been
> *


i been around here and there.... had some shit to take care of.... now we just got confirmed this past monday that wifey is 4 months along with our #2


----------



## Siim123

NICE WORK on that engine!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:0 ALWAYS SICK WORK BRO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

congrats :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 4 2009, 12:54 AM~13480049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is that? :uh: Just playing. Congrats!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2009, 01:03 AM~13472911
> *i been around here and there.... had some shit to take care of.... now we just got confirmed this past monday that wifey is 4 months along with our #2
> *


MOFO, You where busy then. CONGRATS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats bro!!


----------



## Bos82

CONGRATS BIG DAWG!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn Old man, aint you a little old to be having another youngster? LOL Just kidding.... Congrats Bro.... Good to see you've been spreading your seeds for our future builders!!!! Good luck buddy... Not for sure yet, but we go on Monday for our sonogram (<---Spelling) too... Hopefully this time my wife will still be carrying..... We lost our last one in October, and have been tryin since November....Hope all turns out well for you and yours Bro... Looks strong so far!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 4 2009, 05:38 PM~13485485
> *Damn Old man, aint you a little old to be having another youngster? LOL Just kidding.... Congrats Bro.... Good to see you've been spreading your seeds for our future builders!!!! Good luck buddy... Not for sure yet, but we go on Monday for our sonogram (<---Spelling) too... Hopefully this time my wife will still be carrying..... We lost our last one in October, and have been tryin since November....Hope all turns out well for you and yours Bro... Looks strong so far!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: according to your LIL profile you're actually older than me :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i had to work today but my dad took my son to enter his first model contest here with a couple of snap kits :biggrin: according to my buddy that runs it he will have first and second in junior class because since they just moved shop, they had few entries  i'll get pictures of his builds and the grin on his face when he picks up the cars and his ribbons at the end of the month :biggrin: 

i did some experimenting with gold leafing yesterday... came out ok for my first try and i learned a lot doin it.... it can only get better... gotta thank homie *MARINATE* for his help...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 6 2009, 02:09 AM~13493762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: according to your LIL profile you're actually older than me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i had to work today but my dad took my son to enter his first model contest here with a couple of snap kits  :biggrin: according to my buddy that runs it he will have first and second in junior class because since they just moved shop, they had few entries    i'll get pictures of his builds and the grin on his face when he picks up the cars and his ribbons at the end of the month  :biggrin:
> 
> i did some experimenting with gold leafing yesterday... came out ok for my first try and i learned a lot doin it.... it can only get better... gotta thank homie MARINATE for his help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahaha, only by a couple months..... Dont worry, me and momma are going to confirm today how far along she is, so Im in the same boat you are LOL I still think WE"RE to old to be having kids.... we'll be almost 50 by the time they graduate 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice work on that gold leaf too bro.... you'll have to explain that to me once you get it down....


----------



## Siim123

Nice paintjob!


----------



## MARINATE

ANY TIME BRO!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 6 2009, 02:09 AM~13493762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: according to your LIL profile you're actually older than me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i had to work today but my dad took my son to enter his first model contest here with a couple of snap kits  :biggrin: according to my buddy that runs it he will have first and second in junior class because since they just moved shop, they had few entries    i'll get pictures of his builds and the grin on his face when he picks up the cars and his ribbons at the end of the month  :biggrin:
> 
> i did some experimenting with gold leafing yesterday... came out ok for my first try and i learned a lot doin it.... it can only get better... gotta thank homie MARINATE for his help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good!! Was not able to access the pics's you sent.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2009, 04:03 AM~13472911
> *i been around here and there.... had some shit to take care of.... now we just got confirmed this past monday that wifey is 4 months along with our #2
> *





congrats brother :biggrin: 


let us know if there are 11 fingers or 11 toes :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 6 2009, 03:22 PM~13500586
> *congrats brother :biggrin:
> let us know if there are 11 fingers or 11 toes :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

:0 

got some goodies today


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a sneak peek at some pieces i'm building for my shop diorama thats been in the planning for a while now....










:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 8 2009, 02:10 AM~13514785
> *here's a sneak peek at some pieces i'm building for my shop diorama thats been in the planning for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Thats going to look great!!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok got one set of cabinet boxes made and ready for clear....


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 8 2009, 12:38 AM~13515058
> *ok got one set of cabinet boxes made and ready for clear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the counter top...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 8 2009, 02:10 AM~13514785-->
> 
> 
> 
> here's a sneak peek at some pieces i'm building for my shop diorama thats been in the planning for a while now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Apr 8 2009, 03:38 AM~13515058
> *ok got one set of cabinet boxes made and ready for clear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 badass homie


----------



## Siim123

DAMN :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i showed my cabinet setups to one of the homies i work with who does architect work and he liked it.... he doesn't do many models anymore so he let me take home some of his tool setup :biggrin: 

got a mini table saw and scroll saw 










































uffin: gonna help me with making my shop diorama look fukkin real :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LOVE LITTLE TOOLS LIKE THAT! I GOT A FEW THINGS LIKE THAT FROM MY GRANDFATHERS BEST FRIEND WHEN HE PAST AWAY. HE USED TO BUILD MODEL AIRPLANES, GLIDERS, AND RC PLANES.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thats good Sh!t G. I need some scale cabinents made...LOL


----------



## drnitrus

NICE!


----------



## [email protected]

good shit, i know your gonna have some fun with that shit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 9 2009, 07:52 AM~13528236
> *good shit, i know your gonna have some fun with that shit
> *


already started last night.... made this new cabinet.... much nicer and even than the last one :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

thats bad ass, i got me a mini chop saw too. i got a table saw on the way.


----------



## Siim123

:0 that looks very good :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 11:18 PM~13533279
> *already started last night.... made this new cabinet.... much nicer and even than the last one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:biggrin: looks sick bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 10:18 PM~13533279
> *already started last night.... made this new cabinet.... much nicer and even than the last one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sick bro.... Honestly I need to go get me something like that too!! phukkin sick bro...Nice work...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2009, 02:39 PM~13554262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



That will look great next to the Ramcharger. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...x4/IMG_5289.jpg[/img]

what are these whells and tires from? where does one get some?! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2009, 03:15 AM~13462499
> *can't wait to get these  :biggrin: it'll be fukkin awesome
> 
> fukked with making some custom wheels while making some custom plates for homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These need to get casted i so want some.They would look fuckin sick on some truck builds im planning.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 12 2009, 05:42 PM~13557297
> *These need to get casted i so want some.They would look fuckin sick on some truck builds im planning.
> *


i'd like to get them casted too.... i had to cut up and modify the wheel off a diecast to get it to fit right....


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2009, 08:45 PM~13557344
> *i'd like to get them casted too.... i had to cut up and modify the wheel off a diecast to get it to fit right....
> *



What dicrap did you get them off i think i know which one it was but its only for lifted trucks.Hell maybe if you hit up biggs or twin they can tell you how to cast them or they could cast them :dunno: .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

next 4x4 after my ramcharger 


























:nicoderm:


----------



## BODINE

looks just right at that height !!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 08:18 PM~13533279
> *already started last night.... made this new cabinet.... much nicer and even than the last one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Supertight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2009, 11:35 AM~13616118
> *Supertight!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie.... i'm workin on a shop/showroom layout before i cut up any more cabinets...


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 18 2009, 03:18 PM~13616305
> *thanks homie.... i'm workin on a shop/showroom layout before i cut up any more cabinets...
> *


wanna sell a set or 2 of those cabinets? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 18 2009, 12:20 PM~13616314
> *wanna sell a set or 2 of those cabinets? :0
> *


u got a new job yet? :tongue:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13618125
> *u got a new job yet?  :tongue:
> *


not yet.....  but i got unemployment :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 18 2009, 05:31 PM~13618220
> *not yet.....   but i got unemployment :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 18 2009, 03:18 PM~13616305
> *thanks homie.... i'm workin on a shop/showroom layout before i cut up any more cabinets...
> *


I love all that diorama stuff! I'be been to a couple special diorama stores in Japan and I got totally inspired...I have seen a design for a diorama that I want to build...someday. :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see what you came up with!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 11:18 PM~13533279
> *already started last night.... made this new cabinet.... much nicer and even than the last one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THIS IS VERY NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

The cabinets are awesome man!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies.... i do real kitchens for a living so that made it a little easier for me.... thats real stone countertops too


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0


----------



## chris mineer

you know i want 1 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2009, 07:25 PM~13638657
> *you know i want 1 :0  :0
> *


had it for like 6 years or more :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin good RO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Apr 20 2009, 07:33 PM~13638769
> *lookin good RO
> *


damn homie..... got locked up for 3 months? :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13638863
> *damn homie..... got locked up for 3 months?  :biggrin:
> *


haha, na i kept my nose clean...i been doin model railroading...kinda drifted off from Tha Plastics...i been wanting to get back into it tho..seeing this brings the motivation back, its nice to see you still putting in work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Apr 20 2009, 07:44 PM~13638906
> *haha, na i kept my nose clean...i been doin model railroading...kinda drifted off from Tha Plastics...i been wanting to get back into it tho..seeing this brings the motivation back, its nice to see you still putting in work!
> *


and i still haven't finished the 57 stepside truck..... but take a look back thru my topic and see whats been done


----------



## customcoupe68

lol damn. forgot all about that badboy... shoot me your mailing address to my inbox, might send ya a couple items, ill recap thru your updates right now


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 24 2008, 06:19 PM~12519624-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 06:04 PM~12578448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 SICK!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 09:36 PM~12606423
> *haven't built one yet.... but best believe i got one coming  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 03:09 AM~12730858
> *^^^^^^^^^
> it was just mocked up in those pics  :biggrin:
> 
> now its glued  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta figure out what i'm gonna use for the exhaust then i can do the plug wires... already drilled them out  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 01:56 AM~12807228
> *thanks for the chain Jeff  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 03:43 AM~12807555
> *motor just about done too now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 1 2009, 11:08 AM~12873583
> *went back into the box for a while.... i got tired of all the damn bodywork... eventually i'll pull it out again....
> 
> oh and i wasn't gonna bust this out..... but since certain people are bringing up the topic of homies trying to bite ideas and shit i might as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




a couple things that caught my eye keep it up homie ill be back before too much longer


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2009, 08:44 PM~13636232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Where can I get one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 21 2009, 03:27 PM~13647339
> *Where can I get one?
> *


i got it on ebay years ago... was already a discontinued item when i got it... good luck....


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Guest

Those look good!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13648271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIE..LEAVE THE ARTILLARES ON IT!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

I got the knock offs sitting in my garage. Let's bring life back into her. Looks like a real Timeless Classics right thurr. :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13650075
> *WHAT UP HOMIE..LEAVE THE ARTILLARES ON IT!
> *


call me sometime homie.... my turn to play with a 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13650169
> *call me sometime homie.... my turn to play with a 1:1  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IF YOU DON'T WANT THOSE STOCKS GET AT ME


----------



## youcantfademe

i want a 40 foot shipping container in my yard.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cut some plastic tonight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bridged the rear now....


----------



## [email protected]

lol hatein lol






:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thats just bad ass


----------



## [email protected]

updates :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2009, 05:37 PM~13661604
> *updates  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


haha u fool :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13661705
> *haha u fool  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great looking set-up Rollin.I'll definitly be looking for updates on this build.


----------



## darkside customs

That is bad ass brotha!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick build for a local model car meeting here tomorrow.... i never finish our club build challenge shit so i figured i better do one finally...  it was supposed to be done last weekend but gregg postponed our meeting till tomorrow cuz he was in jersey for NNL... so i had a month and a week to do it.... started it this morning.....


















































tomorrow i'll go roll it around in the dirt and mud and call it done :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

also did some work on this today.....

chevy c-1500 frame.... shaved and filled the front frame rails to be more proper for a 4x4 chassis with the exception of the motor crossmember...


























then i started fabricating the leaf setup for a solid front axle...


































i was gonna try a simple lift with some 36s but ended up higher than i wanted so i got 44s on it instead.... i might bring it back down a little so i run the 36 like one of these....


















if i keep the lift.... i'll put the chassis on an extended cab......


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 03:02 AM~13652377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridged the rear now....
> *


this truck looks cool cant wait to see more


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13648271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where i can get those wheels? i have a dually too and i need such ones :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2009, 09:40 PM~13690746
> *quick build for a local model car meeting here tomorrow.... i never finish our club build challenge shit so i figured i better do one finally...    it was supposed to be done last weekend but gregg postponed our meeting till tomorrow cuz he was in jersey for NNL... so i had a month and a week to do it.... started it this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow i'll go roll it around in the dirt and mud and call it done  :biggrin:
> *


Nice... at least you finished yours. I'll see yah latez...


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2009, 09:44 PM~13636232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



One what kit did you get those wheels from ? and two when you going to casted that :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 26 2009, 09:32 AM~13693590
> *One what kit did you get those wheels from ? and two when you going to casted that  :biggrin:
> *


they were from the 1/32 scale Lexani diecast toys that used to be in Walmart...... Mini wasn't the only one who sw their potential  

casting..... i dunno.....


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 22 2009, 10:33 PM~13661541
> *thats just bad ass
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 26 2009, 01:42 AM~13691876
> *where i can get those wheels? i have a dually too and i need such ones  :0
> *


http://shop.ebay.com/items/__maisto-tow-tr...286Q2ec0Q2em282


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2009, 01:40 AM~13690746
> *quick build for a local model car meeting here tomorrow.... i never finish our club build challenge shit so i figured i better do one finally...    it was supposed to be done last weekend but gregg postponed our meeting till tomorrow cuz he was in jersey for NNL... so i had a month and a week to do it.... started it this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow i'll go roll it around in the dirt and mud and call it done  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: looks good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did this real quick this morning..... wires, interior and trunk detail to follow :biggrin: 


















































































































the rear doors are just taped on for the pics.... i'll epoxy them on after i do the finishing work....


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

what you glue the bodies with?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Lowondough 808*

:scrutinize: lookin for updates? :biggrin: 

local meeting again today.... we did the sprint car buildoff..... one of the guys turned his into a motorcycle....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0


----------



## Kirby

how many kits you got? your holdin alot of stuff on the rare side huh?


----------



## jevries

Sweet builds bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

By the way I've uploaded 3 LRB pages on Hawaiin builders, not sure if that's the homie your talkin'about.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 27 2009, 12:54 AM~13699966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2009, 12:40 AM~13690746
> *quick build for a local model car meeting here tomorrow.... i never finish our club build challenge shit so i figured i better do one finally...    it was supposed to be done last weekend but gregg postponed our meeting till tomorrow cuz he was in jersey for NNL... so i had a month and a week to do it.... started it this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow i'll go roll it around in the dirt and mud and call it done  :biggrin:
> *



:0 holy shit you actually finished one

now go finish some more :biggrin:


----------



## Lowondough 808

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: *Lowondough 808*
> 
> :scrutinize: lookin for updates? :biggrin:
> 
> local meeting again today.... we did the sprint car buildoff..... one of the guys turned his into a motorcycle....
> 
> 
> 
> Big G., Stalking???who me???? :biggrin:
> Lurking  Gotta see wat da big dogs doin' :biggrin:
> 
> I can always count on seeing stuff from the past meetings here.
> Nice build on your sprint. Before in the old days club challenges only 1 or 2 people
> use to finish the challenge, now at least you, wil, and Glenn finish on time.
> 
> One day or was dat someday I will build again....
> 
> Chun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808+Apr 30 2009, 07:27 PM~13750899-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Apr 26 2009, 07:59 PM~13699181
> *
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Lowondough 808
> 
> :scrutinize:  lookin for updates?  :biggrin:
> 
> local meeting again today.... we did the sprint car buildoff..... one of the guys turned his into a motorcycle....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Big G., Stalking???who me???? :biggrin:
> Lurking  Gotta see wat da big dogs doin' :biggrin:
> 
> I can always count on seeing stuff from the past meetings here.
> Nice build on your sprint. Before in the old days club challenges only 1 or 2 people
> use to finish the challenge, now at least you, wil, and Glenn finish on time.
> 
> One day or was dat someday I will build again....
> 
> Chun
> [/b]
Click to expand...

i'm gathering ideas for my 32 ford too :biggrin: pm me your phone number


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2009, 01:07 PM~13694815
> *did this real quick this morning..... wires, interior and trunk detail to follow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rear doors are just taped on for the pics.... i'll epoxy them on after i do the finishing work....
> *


wassup Eddie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quickbuilder to break from my fabrication projects.... AMT 64 impala


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 6 2009, 10:34 PM~13810578
> *quickbuilder to break from my fabrication projects.... AMT 64 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now finish it :biggrin: 


























LOOKS GOOD


----------



## PINK86REGAL

that 64 looks nice what color is that. like a maroon/?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 6 2009, 06:40 PM~13810640
> *that 64 looks nice what color is that. like a maroon/?
> *


its the new testors "root beer"


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 6 2009, 10:44 PM~13810670
> *its the new testors "root beer"
> *


i like that color :0


----------



## Zed

roof patterns are lookin good bro !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the good words homies..... i added a booty kit and chain steering wheel to this one.... thanks *lowridermodels*....


----------



## 06150xlt

like the paiint uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

DAMN :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

nice patern work :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good


----------



## dodgerblue62

nice patern work :thumbsup: ,keep up the good work ..........


----------



## modeltech

the pattern work is tight RO!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the kind words homies :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## undead white boy

The paint work is sweet bro


----------



## BiggC

Builds lookin' good brother!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 8 2009, 09:38 PM~13831160
> *projects lookin' good brother!!
> *






fixed that for ya C :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

RIDES LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 8 2009, 11:18 PM~13832591
> *fixed that for ya C  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2009, 12:00 AM~13812112
> *thanks for the good words homies..... i added a booty kit and chain steering wheel to this one.... thanks lowridermodels....
> 
> <img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/64hardtop/IMG_5631.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/64hardtop/IMG_5632.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/64hardtop/IMG_5633.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/64hardtop/IMG_5634.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/64hardtop/IMG_5635.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> *





*YOUR WELCOME HOMIE...ANYTIME...RIDE LOOKS SWEET!*


----------



## josh 78

NICE JOBS IN HERE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 8 2009, 06:18 PM~13832591
> *fixed that for ya C  :biggrin:
> *


at least i'm not sending out my jobs  :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2009, 08:22 AM~13835451
> *at least i'm not sending out my jobs   :0  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice paint work on the 64 G... I like the patterns  and that booty kit looks killer on it!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2009, 11:22 AM~13835451
> *at least i'm not sending out my jobs   :0  :twak:  :twak:
> *







lol go build a project :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2009, 03:00 AM~13812112
> *thanks for the good words homies..... i added a booty kit and chain steering wheel to this one.... thanks lowridermodels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass homie. i knew youd put that rootbeer to good use


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 9 2009, 06:37 PM~13840316
> *badass homie. i knew youd put that rootbeer to good use
> *


yups.... thanks a lot homie :biggrin: :biggrin: 

here are some pics of my some of my son's latest builds.... this one here is one of his first entries into a contest.... he got 1st place...


































































































he took the pics himself too :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 02:12 AM~13841319
> *yups.... thanks a lot homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> here are some pics of my some of my son's latest builds.... this one here is one of his first entries into a contest.... he got 1st place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he took the pics himself too  :biggrin:
> *



Tell him congrats on the show and for the great pic's he took.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 10 2009, 02:19 AM~13841345
> *Tell him congrats on the show and for the great pic's he took.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here' the other car he entered that got a second place.....

thanks to spikekidd999 again for hookin up my boy with the kit.... uffin: 










































































he took some of these pics too


----------



## rollinoldskoo

with his first place win he got a $10 gift certificate and we used it towards another kit for him.....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 12:12 AM~13841319
> *yups.... thanks a lot homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> here are some pics of my some of my son's latest builds.... this one here is one of his first entries into a contest.... he got 1st place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he took the pics himself too  :biggrin:
> *


Lookin' at the fourth photo...that boy needs a real hopper model! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 9 2009, 11:04 PM~13841641
> *Lookin' at the fourth photo...that boy needs a real hopper model! :biggrin:
> *


yea... he's all exited about hoppers after the last local car show here.... gonna get one of those generic HH kits for one of his snappers one of these days.... gotta keep him excited about building u kno 

got a lot of work done on my 64 hardtop quickbuilder today..... cleared it the other day and wetsanded and foiled tonight.... added a few touches of penwork too


































body just needs a final clear and add on the photoetch emblems....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks Good G. Tell yer lil one congrats on his ribbons and keep up the good work!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 02:34 AM~13841687
> *yea... he's all exited about hoppers after the last local car show here.... gonna get one of those generic HH kits for one of his snappers one of these days.... gotta keep him excited about building u kno
> 
> got a lot of work done on my 64 hardtop quickbuilder today..... cleared it the other day and wetsanded and foiled tonight.... added a few touches of penwork too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body just needs a final clear and add on the photoetch emblems....
> *


Like the color combo!!    
If you teach him how to construct a good hopper model he can become an engineer as well. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 05:34 AM~13841687
> *yea... he's all exited about hoppers after the last local car show here.... gonna get one of those generic HH kits for one of his snappers one of these days.... gotta keep him excited about building u kno
> 
> got a lot of work done on my 64 hardtop quickbuilder today..... cleared it the other day and wetsanded and foiled tonight.... added a few touches of penwork too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body just needs a final clear and add on the photoetch emblems....
> *






the roof looks serious bro..................... nice pen work


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 02:12 AM~13841319
> *yups.... thanks a lot homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> here are some pics of my some of my son's latest builds.... this one here is one of his first entries into a contest.... he got 1st place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he took the pics himself too  :biggrin:
> *


no prob homie  

he put them rims to good use :thumbsup: n tell him congrates on the 1st and 2nd places, glad he likes the coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 10 2009, 11:53 AM~13844958
> *no prob homie
> 
> he put them rims to good use :thumbsup: n tell him congrates on the 1st and 2nd places, glad he likes the coupe :thumbsup:
> *


oh yea them rims were from u too :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## modelsbyroni

64 LOOKS GOOD, AND YOUR YOUNG 1 IS BUILDING NICE MODELS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice job on the 64 and tell lil homie he's got some mad skills!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks again homies.... and yea.... he's really excited to build stuff... don;t even wanna paint it... but i'll get him to be more patient and produce nicer stuff.... all in time tho.... just glad to have a little builder under my wing....

here's some update pics of my 64....


----------



## youcantfademe

nice....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

x2. You should do that same pattern in the headliner.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Very nice!


----------



## calaveras73

nice color on 64 is that rootbeer brown with flakes


----------



## MKD904

Love the color....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 11 2009, 12:33 PM~13851659
> *nice color on 64 is that rootbeer brown with flakes
> *


its the testors one shot rootbeer brown


----------



## darkside customs

That 64 is looking sick as usual bro!
Keep the lil one building.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some progress on my 64 today.....


----------



## Bos82

Lookin really good man!!!


----------



## calaveras73

coming out clean homie damm i like that color :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## calaveras73

sorry for that bro my bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my son and i worked on another kit today i got from the homie lowridermodels in his sale recently....

older snap kit that came with some plastic tires so i donated a set from my stash for my son.....


















not done yet but we got a start on it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 12 2009, 02:07 AM~13859931
> *my son and i worked on another kit today i got from the homie lowridermodels in his sale recently....
> 
> older snap kit that came with some plastic tires so i donated a set from my stash for my son.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done yet but we got a start on it
> *



Looks real good.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2009, 11:19 PM~13859573
> *got some progress on my 64 today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo

64 Looking good my mang.... I gotta get back into the groove!!!


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP GILBERT, YOU THESE TRUCKS AROUND YOUR HOOD!
CHECK OUT THESE TRUCKS,HAWAII STYLE  

































[/quote]


----------



## undead white boy

> WHAT UP GILBERT, YOU THESE TRUCKS AROUND YOUR HOOD!
> CHECK OUT THESE TRUCKS,HAWAII STYLE


[/quote]

Some little ass tires by california standards hell theres a 03 f-350 outside a shop with some 44 inch tires and they make 22s look like 14s :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 12 2009, 07:37 PM~13870365
> *
> Some little ass tires by california standards hell theres a 03 f-350 outside a shop with some 44 inch tires and they make 22s look like 14s :0
> *


bigger than what u rollin i bet tho..... :uh: :twak: :twak: 

besides they are strict about that shit here.... i think 40" is maximum legal


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> WHAT UP GILBERT, YOU THESE TRUCKS AROUND YOUR HOOD!
> CHECK OUT THESE TRUCKS,HAWAII STYLE


[/quote]


I like that look! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

I like that look! :biggrin:
[/quote]

thats all over the street here.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

It makes me want to do it to my truck. When I first put rims on my truck, It was the only one around. Now there like 6. Mines still the best. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yo G, get ahold of me bro. I need some contact info for your flocking to go out :biggrin: You know what Im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2009, 04:21 AM~13872097
> *Yo G, get ahold of me bro. I need some contact info for your flocking to go out :biggrin: You know what Im talking about :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent  

check this shit out :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :0 

that look is bad ass

look like stretch walls for trucks


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been busy :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Great job man. Very nice!!!


----------



## ElRafa

The little one is getting down bro and sick imp by the way


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEAH HOMIE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 13 2009, 06:25 PM~13880416
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE....
> *


told u i'd figure out that shit....


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2009, 12:55 AM~13882303
> *told u i'd figure out that shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS BADASS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT DONE


----------



## bigbearlocos

Looks Awesome.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2009, 03:55 AM~13882303
> *told u i'd figure out that shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work on them leafs Gil...... Good shit bro!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 14 2009, 03:02 AM~13882324
> *THAT IS BADASS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT DONE
> *


x2

but we'll be waitin a LONG time before its finished :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

nice detail work bro!! lovin the looks of those tires!!


----------



## Siim123

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 14 2009, 01:05 PM~13884716
> *x2
> 
> but we'll be waitin a LONG time before its finished :biggrin:
> *





hey i didnt say this time  :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

That's cool as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i finished makin the complete set last night....










uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

i want a set.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 14 2009, 01:26 PM~13888469
> *i want a set.
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 14 2009, 07:26 PM~13888469
> *i want a set.
> *







X-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

u know u wanna come off the stock suspension from that 454ss. get that shit in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 14 2009, 03:58 PM~13890003
> *u know u wanna come off the stock suspension from that 454ss. get that shit in the mail  :biggrin:
> *


all thats not used on this truck is the stock front end..... but thats gonna be used on older ones i fukked up years ago 

how did the move go?


----------



## lb808

Homie, I went out and DID. Me a set. Thanks for your pics for reference.


Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

With the IROKS.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 14 2009, 04:27 PM~13890260
> *Homie, I went out and DID. Me a set. Thanks for your pics for reference.
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> With the IROKS.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


anytime for the homies


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2009, 09:11 PM~13890104
> *all thats  not used on this truck is the stock front end..... but thats gonna be used on older ones i fukked up years ago
> 
> how did the move go?
> *


Not bad. Still don't have the comp at home. Tryin to rebuild it.


----------



## [email protected]

> Homie, I went out and DID. Me a set. Thanks for your pics for reference.
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> 
> 
> :0 they look good too................. i gotta try this shit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

awesome work as usual homie :0


----------



## jevries

I totally dig these rockcrawling type of cars. There's this forum where they use these 1/24 kits and make em into custom RC crawlers...really sick.


----------



## lb808

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## mista_gonzo

SICK, I love those tires..... anyone got a extra set? Now I feel like lifting a 4 runner....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 17 2009, 12:01 AM~13910492
> *SICK, I love those tires..... anyone got a extra set? Now I feel like lifting a 4 runner....
> *


get meeting today at Gregg's house.... call me up


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2009, 07:49 PM~13156808
> *didn't look at the tanks that way huh
> *


Glad I got another Bonneville kit!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 12:38 PM~13913367
> *AS YOU KEEP TALKING WITH YET NO PROGRESS PICS!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: u don't check here i guess :tongue:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 04:40 PM~13913744
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  u don't check here i guess  :tongue:
> *


MOCK UPS ARE NICE TO I GUESS...

J/K BRO YOU GOT SOME SICK SHIT!!





NOW FINISH THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

made my own rims for some deeks....


























and found a better way to do my stretched out 4x4 wheels...


----------



## Bos82

oooh yeaaahh. Dropped and LB808 got some good sahit in here!!!!!!hahahaha. Just playin man. You got it goin to homie!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 01:42 PM~13913758
> *made my own rims for some deeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and found a better way to do my stretched out 4x4 wheels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i still need to polish them out tho


----------



## CHR1S619

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT DID YOU USE TO MAKE THE DEEKS?? (I GOT THE SPOKES)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 01:47 PM~13913784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT DID YOU USE TO MAKE THE DEEKS?? (I GOT THE SPOKES)
> *


send them to me :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2009, 11:00 PM~13917088
> *send them to me  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
HE MIGHT BE SELLING THEM AT THE SHOW IN AUG HERE IN SD. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 17 2009, 08:05 PM~13917131
> *:nono:
> HE MIGHT BE SELLING THEM AT THE SHOW IN AUG HERE IN SD. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT SOME.
> *


u on yahoo messenger too? pm me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the new local Model Car club buildoff is for a 32 ford.... any scale, any bodystyle.... i went with an older monogram kit because it has the older style suspension instead of a modern style rod chassis.... it did come with a chevy 350 so i gotta find a replacement for it too...

to get the look i wanted took a lot more work on this kit too.... damn fenders were molded onto the frame.... hopefully gets me more votes for effort....


----------



## [email protected]

nice slicks


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2009, 08:00 PM~13926656
> *the new local Model Car club buildoff is for a 32 ford.... any scale, any bodystyle.... i went with an older monogram kit because it has the older style suspension instead of a modern style rod chassis.... it did come with a chevy 350 so i gotta find a replacement for it too...
> 
> to get the look i wanted took a lot more work on this kit too.... damn fenders were molded onto the frame.... hopefully gets me more votes for effort....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin sick awready


----------



## Kirby

Love those wheels. nice hotrod.

Go check out my new topic, i could use your help on it. 

What tires did you use for those streched truck wheels?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 18 2009, 06:07 PM~13927795
> *Love those wheels. nice hotrod.
> 
> Go check out my new topic, i could use your help on it.
> 
> What tires did you use for those streched truck wheels?
> *


aoshima tires from the 4x4 hilux trucks


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## CHR1S619

VERY NICE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

picked a motor for it now....


----------



## airbrushmaster

were did you get the tires from pm me the info.... sick build are you going rat road with it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13930031
> *were did you get the tires from pm me the info.... sick build are you going rat road with it...
> *


i got them from a member of a local club here... but they are from http://www.modelhaus.com part number T-140 AMT wheels fit right in them too :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

*30 spokes *

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










































now i gotta get me another set and change the offset to make some 84s out of them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 19 2009, 07:59 PM~13938995
> *30 spokes
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i gotta get me another set and change the offset to make some 84s out of them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How much for a set?! I get paid on Friday!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THOSE THIRTIES LOOK SWEET!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13939123
> *THOSE THIRTIES LOOK SWEET!
> *


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YOU SAID IT!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I LIKE HOW THE SPOKES ARE THICK AND ROUND. THE ONES I'M WORKING ON ARE THICK AND FLAT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2009, 03:42 PM~13939454
> *Great minds think alike!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Are those the same thirties? They look different. Now you just need some vogues.


----------



## EVIL C

looks pimping :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 01:02 AM~13943211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET KIT!! I BUILT ONE LAST YEAR!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13943211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these wheels look good bro ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 02:02 AM~13943211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey GRASS ASS ! are you using the set of wires as they come from t he kit ? or are they the same width all around ! I got a set but the front are shallow and the back are a tad wider ! They look good on the bird !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2009, 08:03 AM~13947000
> *Hey  GRASS  ASS !  are  you  using the  set  of  wires as  they  come  from t he  kit  ?  or  are  they  the  same  width  all  around !  I  got  a  set  but  the  front  are  shallow  and  the  back  are  a  tad  wider ! They  look  good  on the  bird  !
> *


they didn't come in this kit  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 06:34 PM~13950211
> *they didn't come in this kit   :biggrin:
> *


I know that dip shit ! I wasn't tring to let out your secret ! seems like you guys are being dick tasters towards me lately everytime i ask a question ! WTF i do to anyone ? 

I guess if its a problems then go fuck your self !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2009, 06:27 PM~13953273
> *I  know  that  dip  shit !    I  wasn't  tring to  let  out  your  secret  !  seems  like  you  guys  are  being  dick  tasters  towards  me  lately  everytime  i  ask  a  question  !  WTF  i  do  to  anyone  ?
> 
> I  guess  if  its  a  problems  then  go  fuck  your  self  !
> *



where is the problem? the way u worded it i thought maybe u had some other version of the kit that came with them wheels.... u need to check youself homie.... i kno u been busy and out of the scene because of the twins but damn.... chill out.... you are the one being an asswipe around here.... oh and far as the poll went.... if u had checked the topic of the mothers day build.... u would have seen that it was a close call and Biggs' own mother made the finaly call.... appropriate for a mother's day build.... u didn;t need to make a poll for it....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 11:35 PM~13953398
> *where is the problem? the way u worded it i thought maybe u had some other version of the kit that came with them wheels.... u need to check youself homie.... i kno u been busy and out of the scene because of the twins but damn.... chill out.... you are the one being an asswipe around here.... oh and far as the poll went.... if u had checked the topic of the mothers day build.... u would have seen that it was a close call and Biggs' own mother made the finaly call.... appropriate for a mother's day build.... u didn;t need to make a poll for it....
> *



It was just a poll to see out side of the jugding fuck sack ! You came at me with your string missing from your tampon cause i post it up ! Seems like everyone is catching ass hurt virus ! It was ment to be fun for everyone to put forth what they thought then it seemed to piss people off ! Never was it ment to predict the winner ! We did the same thing for the ALL OUT BUILD OFF that Beto was the judge and then we did a pubilc poll just to see how shit stacked up ! A few you guys got pissed for shit !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2009, 06:48 PM~13953546
> *It  was  just  a  poll  to  see  out  side  of the  jugding  fuck  sack  !  You  came  at  me  with  your  string  missing  from  your  tampon  cause  i  post  it  up !  Seems  like  everyone  is  catching  ass hurt virus !  It  was ment  to  be  fun  for  everyone  to  put  forth  what  they  thought  then  it  seemed  to  piss  people  off  !  Never  was  it  ment  to  predict  the  winner !  We  did  the  same thing  for the  ALL  OUT  BUILD OFF  that  Beto  was the  judge  and  then  we  did  a  pubilc  poll  just  to  see  how  shit  stacked  up !  A  few you guys  got  pissed  for  shit !
> *


so why u comin at me with all these stupid names and comments? sounds like your the one with twisted panties.... grow the fuck up.... and lay off the keyboard gangster name callin bullshit


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2009, 06:48 PM~13953546
> *It  was  just  a  poll  to  see  out  side  of the  jugding  fuck  sack  !  You  came  at  me  with  your  string  missing  from  your  tampon  cause  i  post  it  up !  Seems  like  everyone  is  catching  ass hurt virus !  It  was ment  to  be  fun  for  everyone  to  put  forth  what  they  thought  then  it  seemed  to  piss  people  off  !  Never  was  it  ment  to  predict  the  winner !  We  did  the  same thing  for the  ALL  OUT  BUILD OFF  that  Beto  was the  judge  and  then  we  did  a  pubilc  poll  just  to  see  how  shit  stacked  up !  A  few you guys  got  pissed  for  shit !
> *


also.... if you go back and look at your damn poll.... all i said was "it was already judged" and u flew off on me.... fuck that shit man..... thought we were homies? wat the deal?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 11:50 PM~13953567
> *so why u comin at me with all these stupid names and comments? sounds like your the one with twisted panties.... grow the fuck up.... and lay off the keyboard gangster name callin bullshit
> *



just seems you got beef with me


----------



## BODINE

> :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 20 2009, 06:51 PM~13953592
> *just  seems  you  got  beef  with  me
> *


dude i'm just being me..... and you are takin it personal.....


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP GILBERT..ANY WORD ON THOSE KITS :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13943211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I came across this T-Bird last week and must admit it looks really good, I like this model!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 20 2009, 08:05 PM~13954448
> *I came across this T-Bird last week and must admit it looks really good, I like this model!!
> *


i agree..... the decals that the kit comes with are cool too.... i like the real 70s style cruisers.... when it wasn't all impalas and g-bodies


----------



## rollinoldskoo

besides whatever builds u guys see in here i've beenbusy with other stuff at home....

last weekend we primered the walls in my son's bedroom.... today we gave it the first color coat..... its kind of a seafoam green.....


















stripped out the carpet and took out the padding and tack strips and shit too.... gettin ready for laminate flooring....


















this bamboo weave matting is gonna go on the ceiling....










and here's my little side porch i built up.... just gotta add a floor to it....


























couple of my old bikes i got outside.... yes thats an OG tandem frame.... gift from my late aunt....


























and these 2 are real Schwinn frames for sure....


----------



## youcantfademe

i want the blue seat, dont look like it doing much good under a bush.....


----------



## lowridermodels

nice bikes bro,im working on a 3 wheeler with an engine in the front!


----------



## MTX686

would u get rid of the front fork on the yello bike?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 23 2009, 06:44 PM~13981634
> *would u get rid of the front fork on the yello bike?
> *


that shits rusty... go find a cheap one on ebay or in the lowrider bike section of LIL


----------



## Lowondough 808

Is that your own place or wit pops?
What area?

808 Stalker


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@May 23 2009, 07:37 PM~13981931
> *Is that your own place or wit pops?
> What area?
> 
> 808 Stalker
> *


my place out in Pearl City...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the stuff up on the roof.....


































pain in the ass......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

The house is looking good Rollin.


----------



## Lowondough 808

How about a quick pic of the stuff you got from Kenny?
nosey...
PM me.
Thanks chun


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@May 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13982442
> *How about a quick pic of the stuff you got from Kenny?
> nosey...
> PM me.
> Thanks chun
> *


Yah, WHORE. post picks of the LOOT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13982514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit i want that AMT 64' impala. That shit is sooooo *RARE*.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13982545
> *Shit i want that AMT 64' impala. That shit is sooooo *RARE*.
> *


trade u for the L'il Coffin kit u said u was goin send 2 weeks ago :biggrin: fukka..... i could have swim to your house and get um faster :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13982514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dick.... ive been egay hunting for one of those midnight cowboy kits for a upcoming project.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got it a month ago :tongue:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 01:17 AM~13982617
> *got it a month ago  :tongue:
> *


well whats the deal???? :cheesy:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 12:48 AM~13982554
> *trade u for the L'il Coffin kit u said u was goin send 2 weeks ago  :biggrin:  fukka..... i could have swim to your house and get um faster  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't forget your FLOATIES.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 24 2009, 01:26 AM~13982629
> *Don't forget your FLOATIES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 23 2009, 10:28 PM~13982634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like someone don't even wanna negotiate a midnight cowboy kit  :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 01:33 AM~13982641
> *looks like someone don't even wanna negotiate a midnight cowboy kit    :biggrin:
> *


 :0    YES I DO......


----------



## Lowondough 808

:barf: Sorry man didnt mean to stir all this stuff up for you :twak:


----------



## grimreaper69

DAMN HOMIE, hook me up with one of them 454's :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 02:32 AM~13982514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 03:48 AM~13982554
> *trade u for the L'il Coffin kit u said u was goin send 2 weeks ago  :biggrin:  fukka..... i could have swim to your house and get um faster  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







x-2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 03:32 AM~13982514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






you know....................... i can take that 67 chevelle off ya hands :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I won't mind taking one on those stepside off your hands.


----------



## dodgerblue62

that elco is firme homie :thumbsup: , good job .......


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13982514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  i want the 55 and 65


----------



## rollinoldskoo

haven't finished much but i have built a lot of stuff with my son this year along with remodeling his bedroom....

here's his latest..... big thanks to IBUILDMYOWN for the kit.... it actually was a snapper... :biggrin: 


























































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the kit's driveshaft was broke so i replaced it with some aluminum tube 

here are more pics...


































he took the finished pics himself too


----------



## Bos82

Looks nice Rollin. Glad to see young ones doin some bench work too man. Keep it up homie!!!! Hey did you still want the kit even though it was missin some stuff??


----------



## youcantfademe

:thumbsup: another genaration carrying on a fine thing....


----------



## Guest

He did a real good job!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Lookin Good!


----------



## ElRafa

That is cool as hell rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the resin bench seat from MCW is pretty sweet :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MAN, YOUR BOYS BUILDS ARE BETTER THAN MINE! :cheesy: AND I LIKE THAT BENCH SEAT.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 1 2009, 10:41 PM~14069069
> *the resin bench seat from MCW is pretty sweet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A bench rules....


----------



## Guest

Bench looks good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got this kit from the homie *IBUILDMYOWN* thru the homie *85 biarittz* for my son with the challenge to make a copy of it out of real wood and stone...










so i took it to work with me today and made a few of the stone pieces for it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































pretty damn thin for stone.....


----------



## Kirby

impressive! that should look pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Friggin SWEET!! I can't wait to see what you do with this bro.


----------



## Lowondough 808

Dude, Thats too easy, make it 1/16 or bigger!
chun


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Lowondough 808_@Jun 4 2009, 06:44 PM~14099999
> *Dude, Thats too easy, make it 1/16 or bigger!
> chun
> *


its 1/20 scale already :biggrin: would be even easier for me to have made it bigger.... i broke a couple pieces tryin to make those pieces.... and the wheels were an odd size for the coring bits we use at my shop.... so i actually had to make them bigger then shape them down to that size  

the dash piece and floor piece would have been MUCH easier thicker and bigger in scale


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin good i'll be sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:09 PM~14098978
> *got this kit from the homie IBUILDMYOWN thru the homie 85 biarittz for my son with the challenge to make a copy of it out of real wood and stone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i took it to work with me today and made a few of the stone pieces for it....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty damn thin for stone.....
> *


Been waiting to see if you were going to build it. Looks like you are off to a good start. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 5 2009, 05:20 AM~14102920
> *Been waiting to see if you were going to build it. Looks like you are off to  a good start.</span> :biggrin:
> *




thanks... i did the stone part.... gonna let my dad get some help in by making some of the wooden pieces....  :biggrin: 

we are working on another father/son build.... another kit from *IBUILDMYOWN* and <span style=\'color:red\'>*85 biarittz*....

simple Testors 1980 camaro kit like the firebird... but this time around we gonna paint it... started to teach my son some of the basics like wetsanding the body before paint and stuff...



















yea.... its gonna be a replica (somewhat) of "Bumblebee" from transformers....


































i was able to find the right wheels in my parts boxes.... just needs the right hood and black stripes


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2009, 05:09 AM~14098978
> *got this kit from the homie IBUILDMYOWN thru the homie 85 biarittz for my son with the challenge to make a copy of it out of real wood and stone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i took it to work with me today and made a few of the stone pieces for it....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty damn thin for stone.....
> *


Whoa, never seen anything like this before in 1:24! :biggrin: . Cool build!!  

Nice Camaro!!  (or is it Firebird?)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 01:43 AM~14146961
> *thanks... i did the stone part.... gonna let my dad get some help in by making some of the wooden pieces....    :biggrin:
> 
> we are working on another father/son build.... another kit from IBUILDMYOWN and 85 biarittz....
> 
> simple Testors 1980 camaro kit like the firebird... but this time around we gonna paint it... started to teach my son some of the basics like wetsanding the body before paint and stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.... its gonna be a replica (somewhat) of "Bumblebee" from transformers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to find the right wheels in my parts boxes.... just needs the right hood and black stripes
> *





It looks just like bumble bee. Your boy is gonna be a great builder. Did he paint it? Cause that paint is real smooth. Keep them comin. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

little man is kikin some tail.. tell him good job


----------



## Kirby

Tell him to keep up the good work. We like seeing his progress and builds! 

Is he putting out more finished models then daddy these days? :0 

Just teasin on ya! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for all the great comments guys.... he's really excited about building... i painted the camaro for him... i haven't let him try spraying yet... i dunno if he that kind of coordination yet to control the can.... i might get one of those handle attachments and let him try out with some of the testors size cans just to get a feel...

and techncally... don;t his finished builds count at least half for me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE FREDMOBILE ROCKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 10 2009, 06:20 PM~14152516
> *thanks for all the great comments guys.... he's really excited about building... i painted the camaro for him... i haven't let him try spraying yet... i dunno if he that kind of coordination yet to control the can.... i might get one of those handle attachments and let him try out with some of the testors size cans just to get a feel...
> 
> and techncally... don;t his finished builds count at least half for me too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: nice try lol


tell little man, hes doin one hell of a job and to keep it up, hes already passed pops for more completed builds for the year anyways lol





j/k bro, but nice work little man


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 04:27 PM~14152586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  nice try lol
> tell little man, hes doin one hell of a job and to keep it up, hes already passed pops for more completed builds for the year anyways lol
> j/k bro, but nice work little man
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! THATS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 12:27 PM~14152586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  nice try lol
> tell little man, hes doin one hell of a job and to keep it up, hes already passed pops for more completed builds for the year anyways lol
> j/k bro, but nice work little man
> *


BASTID


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking good


----------



## las_crucez

lookin good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

tried out some decals i made last night....


































came out pretty good.... :nicoderm:


----------



## undercoverimpala

looks good oldskoo..........


----------



## BiggC

Looks good Brother.


----------



## Moze

That El Camino looks nice! Those decals really set it off.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That Elky is SiKK as phawk bro. Nice work G!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 holy sheeeit! 


add some glass and that bitch looks done  



looks good so far bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

The decals look awesome man.


----------



## spikekid999

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 15 2009, 11:21 PM~14203242
> *looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## jevries

Looks good!


----------



## eastside1989

lookin good Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice Elco


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 16 2009, 08:09 AM~14204342
> *Nice Elco
> *


 X 2


----------



## Lowondough 808

Wheres the quick preview of the '32 for the club challenge?
Laters, chun


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13943211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that biotch is from my birth year, i need to build one of those ! :biggrin: can't wait to see yours !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the great responses guys.... those were a test print of them decals... 

here are some pics of the wheels i was talkin about over in the Dynasty topic...


































don't mind all the damn dust :uh:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Thanks for the hook up on the 62 rag and the tour of your shop... by the look of things your son Richard has more finished builds than you... :0 LOL j/k... see you at tomorrows meeting.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jun 27 2009, 09:46 AM~14315140
> *Thanks for the hook up on the 62 rag and the tour of your shop... by the look of things your son Richard has more finished builds than you... :0  LOL  j/k... see you at tomorrows meeting.
> *


you're welcome to come anytime.... just give me a little more notice so i can clean up :biggrin: 

here's some pics of my 32 i been workin on the past few days.... 

since i channelled the body over the frame, i had to drop the grill shell down.... and that also meant i had to fabricate part of the lower half of the shell....


















cut out the bottom of the interior bucket to fit the lowered body and added some pieces to fill in openings where needed....


























































all the major work is done.... lets see how much i can do before tomorrow's 2pm meeting deadline hno: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels

ALL THE BUILDS LOOKIN TIGHT AS FUGG HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

Lookin good!! Where'd you get the slicks at?


----------



## calaveras73

go the the decals today thanks homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 27 2009, 07:30 PM~14318561
> *Lookin good!!  Where'd you get the slicks at?
> *


resin modelhaus pieces  got them from a local club member


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Tomorrow's the Dead Line... hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...&mode=show&st=0


----------



## Lowondough 808

I wonder who you are voting for... hno: 

Laters, Da tie breaker :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

didn;t finish in time but got close....


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin real good homie keep up the great work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 30 2009, 02:29 AM~14337091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn;t finish in time but got close....
> *





fly ass build bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 30 2009, 01:29 AM~14337091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn;t finish in time but got close....
> *



DAMN THAT LOOKS COOL!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2009, 10:29 PM~14337091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn;t finish in time but got close....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnn

looking gooooooooooooooooooooodddd rollin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies uffin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got a set of polishing pads from my homie Gregg at our meeting last weekend.... decided to try them out on the top of my 57 nomad....


























:0 makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MAN, I NEED SOME THOSE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2009, 10:48 PM~14382119
> *i got a set of polishing pads from my homie Gregg at our meeting last weekend.... decided to try them out on the top of my 57 nomad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE
> *





thats what im talkin bout foo  killer look right there


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 29 2009, 11:29 PM~14337091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn;t finish in time but got close....
> *


nice primer rod, still looks good half built


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did some polishing on my 64 also...


































:nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that looks good!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 6 2009, 12:44 AM~14389107
> *did some polishing on my 64 also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *







how much for a paint job nikka  :biggrin: 




looks real good tho brother


----------



## Kirby

Could you post up some info on the type of polishing pads they are? like, company, grits? I've never used any and they sure give good finishes. I really like the results. Good job bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jul 5 2009, 07:44 PM~14389781
> *Could you post up some info on the type of polishing pads they are? like, company, grits? I've never used any and they sure give good finishes. I really like the results. Good job bro.
> *


not sure on what company.... i got them from Model Cars Magazine Gregg at our last meeting here.... he said a company Micro-mesh basically makes all the fine pad sets out there and other companies (like black gold) sell them as part of their line.... grits go from 3,000-12,000


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2009, 11:04 PM~14389954
> *not sure on what company.... i got them from Model Cars Magazine Gregg at our last meeting here.... he said a company Micro-mesh basically makes all the fine pad sets out there and other companies (like black gold) sell them as part of their line.... grits go from 3,000-12,000
> *


3,000-12,000 dollars??????? Man that's alot :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lmao :biggrin: 

Thanks for the info. I have some micro-mesh here, i think its 5k but i'm not positive, i'd have to check it. Anyhow, i'm not sure how to use it so i've never tried. Wet sanding? just dry polishing? Whats the steps you use?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jul 5 2009, 08:12 PM~14390013-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3,000-12,000 dollars??????? Man that's alot  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not as much as your wheels :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kirby_@Jul 5 2009, 08:19 PM~14390065
> *lmao  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have some micro-mesh here, i think its 5k but i'm not positive, i'd have to check it. Anyhow, i'm not sure how to use it so i've never tried. Wet sanding? just dry polishing? Whats the steps you use?
> *


start at the smallest number and work your way up to the top


----------



## RaiderPride

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Guest

Nice jeep. :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 09:10 PM~14521485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats gonna be bad ass!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2009, 07:48 PM~14382119
> *i got a set of polishing pads from my homie Gregg at our meeting last weekend.... decided to try them out on the top of my 57 nomad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 makes a HUGE DIFFERENCE
> *


I'm a big fan of polishing pads...it takes some work but the results are unbeatable even when you can lay down a perfect paintjob you can still tell if it's polished or not. I usually find that paintjobs with a big fat layer of clear finish look like they've been vacuum wrapped with clear since bodylines tend to fade.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 19 2009, 08:20 PM~14521592
> *Nice jeep. :0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 08:10 PM~14521485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK BRO...IM DOING A JEEP BUILD AS WELL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2009, 07:03 PM~14522038
> *SICK BRO...IM DOING A JEEP BUILD AS WELL!
> *


do u got a revell cj-7? i been lookin for one homie


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 09:06 PM~14522058
> *do u got a revell cj-7?  i been lookin for one homie
> *


I AM DOING THE TAMIYA JEEP WRANGLER WITH THE SQUARE HEADLIGHTS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been havin problems with connecting to LIL from home.... i dunno what the fukkin problem is but i'm pretty sure it has something to do wiuth my internet service provider.... pissin me off.... posting this from my dad's house.... here is some updates on the jeep....










































































if anyone needs to get in touch with me, you can reach me at the Model Cars Magazine forums with the same name.... or on yahoo messenger as rollin_old_school_style


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm back..... here are some shocks i made for this jeep...










will be making more for the ramcharger as well.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 16 2009, 07:37 PM~14785515
> *i'm back..... here are some shocks i made for this jeep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be making more for the ramcharger as well.....
> *



Need a how to on these fukkers... Bad ass bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 08:48 PM~14786021
> *Need a how to on these fukkers... Bad ass bro. :thumbsup:
> *






thats the truth!  






you been holdin out fucker lol.......................... nice work on them shocks bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 16 2009, 08:48 PM~14786021
> *Need a how to on these fukkers... Bad ass bro. :thumbsup:
> *



YOUR HOW TO IS RIGHT THERE BRO. ITS JUST TUBING AND BRASS ROD. :biggrin:

BY THE WAY LOOKING SWEET ROLLIN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 16 2009, 04:22 PM~14786889
> *YOUR HOW TO IS RIGHT THERE BRO. ITS JUST TUBING AND BRASS ROD. :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY LOOKING SWEET ROLLIN.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## lowridermodels

them look nice....will look good on a 4x bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn i let this topic slip without an update.....


































































































my 67 Chevelle..... just painted... no clear or buffing out yet.... needs it too  got some of my bags installed on it too


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 damn thats shiny two thumbs up bro ( i know u cant see them but my thumbs r up :biggrin: lol......) looks fuckin sick rollin   now finish it :0


----------



## mademan

looking great so far! I love that murdered out shit, black on black on black!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15225567
> *:0 damn thats shiny two thumbs up bro ( i know u cant see them but my thumbs r up  :biggrin: lol......) looks fuckin sick rollin     now finish it :0
> *


i got until the 3rd sunday in October.... for a local challenge.... need to finish one for them old guys :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always top notch work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

forgot to add this pic too....










final stance....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 29 2009, 11:34 PM~15225518
> *damn i let this topic slip without an update.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 67 Chevelle..... just painted... no clear or buffing out yet.... needs it too  got some of my bags installed on it too
> *


Nice job man!! I really like the black on black and details!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2009, 12:34 AM~15225518
> *damn i let this topic slip without an update.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 67 Chevelle..... just painted... no clear or buffing out yet.... needs it too  got some of my bags installed on it too
> *


Chevelle looks killer all blacked out man.You've given me some inspiration for the one I've got in my stash.


----------



## mcloven

i wish i could paint that nice looks good homie


----------



## Jantrix

Wow. That looks fantastic. Great stance and paint.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking build.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 30 2009, 08:00 PM~15232728
> *Nice looking build.
> *


*X-2*


----------



## Moze

Nice build! Its coming out nice,I like the black on black.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

polished it out tonight..... so far no clear or wax.... just paint on there....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2009, 12:14 AM~15236808
> *polished it out tonight..... so far no clear or wax.... just paint on there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Polishing is the best!! It gives a natural look and best shine ever!! Looks clean as hell!!


----------



## eastside1989

Nice paint Bro.....Car looks mean.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2009, 03:14 AM~15236808
> *polished it out tonight..... so far no clear or wax.... just paint on there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bro that ride is sick as fuck!


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

ITS LOOKING BAD ASS BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats nice an shiney looks good


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that is sick!!! Nice ass shine to it also!!!!


----------



## HTown

Damn, good work homie! I like that black on black joint you got!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies.... tryin to get this one done.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Damn rollin' thats so serious shine bro.Great job.


----------



## BGGD_GMC

i realy like that black on black :cheesy:

what kind of paint do you use?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

workin on the motor.....


























but i need a shorter air cleaner..... keeps the hood open


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

GOING ALL OUT ON THIS ONE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 3 2009, 04:23 AM~15256154
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## undercoverimpala

Very nice brother!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2009, 04:35 PM~15256512
> *x2
> *



X4


----------



## mcloven

how about a cowl hood that would solve ur problems


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2009, 06:52 AM~15256128
> *workin on the motor.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i need a shorter air cleaner..... keeps the hood open
> *






:0 this dude is nooo joke :biggrin: 

shit looks real good G


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wasn't feelin the red....










and i'm not feelin the air cleaner....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Yea deff too small. Maybe no air cleaner and a nice chromed detailed 4 barrel?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2009, 03:46 AM~15279825
> *wasn't feelin the red....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm not feelin the air cleaner....
> *





either one looked good, but i would go back to the bigger air cleaner tho............... just my .02 tho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2009, 02:46 AM~15279825
> *wasn't feelin the red....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm not feelin the air cleaner....
> *


i do like the suggestion of using a cowl induction hood on it? If doable


----------



## cruzinlow

engine is lookin sick bro nice ass work.. :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2009, 12:46 AM~15279825
> *wasn't feelin the red....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm not feelin the air cleaner....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

really like the fuel line, nice all around tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2009, 03:35 AM~15280392
> *either one looked good, but i would go back to the bigger air cleaner tho............... just my .02 tho
> *


yea, i got an air cleaner like the first one coming from Rick over at http://www.scaledreams.com that is the same diameter as the first one but shorter....


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2009, 02:42 AM~15299833
> *yea, i got an air cleaner like the first one coming from Rick over at http://www.scaledreams.com that is the same diameter as the first one but shorter....
> *


----------



## TIME MACHINE

finally got to see the car in person..... looks badass... can't wait to see it done... oh snap.... u got one week left hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got my foil on....


















just need to put the tags on and clear it...


----------



## BiggC

Looks good man!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

interior coming along too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always nice.


----------



## bigdogg323

looking good rollin malibu is loos badass bro keep it up  


now finish it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:  lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 10 2009, 12:12 AM~13841319
> *yups.... thanks a lot homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> here are some pics of my some of my son's latest builds.... this one here is one of his first entries into a contest.... he got 1st place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he took the pics himself too  :biggrin:
> *


I told myself I would not travel through a persons thread without announcing that I passed through... I have'nt seen it all..I start at the last page and work backwards.
some times i feel like I sound redundant when i give props to a good builder..
Butt I dont know what to say when I see a child..(like yours) who builds there ass off! And then takes his own pictures? wow.. I dont know what to say except God Bless you guys.....One of my life long dreams was to settle down. get married and have kid's and lowride....untill the very end...But then I lost my lady and i realize that i am one of those people who will never get a female who does not weigh a ton
or is not drunk off her ass....so I excepted reality, let my low low's stay in the garage and collect dust..,and I keep my ass home and build models... but when I see all the beautiful children on layitlow...it makes me smile..but it also reminds me
of a life I wanted..,..but i know I cant have....but at least i know other people are living the lifestyle...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2009, 07:34 AM~15377534
> *I told myself I would not travel through a persons thread without announcing that I passed through... I have'nt seen it all..I start at the last page and work backwards.
> some times i feel like I sound redundant when i give props to a good builder..
> Butt I dont know what to say when I see a child..(like yours) who builds there ass off!  And then takes his own pictures?  wow.. I dont know what to say except God Bless you guys.....One of my life long dreams was to settle down.  get married and have kid's and lowride....untill the very end...But then I lost my lady and i realize that i am one of those people who will never get a female who does not weigh a ton
> or is not drunk off her ass....so I excepted reality, let my low low's stay in the garage and collect dust..,and I keep my ass home and build models... but when I see all the beautiful children on layitlow...it makes me smile..but it also reminds me
> of a life I wanted..,..but i know I cant have....but at least i know other people are living the lifestyle...
> *


take a vacation to mexico or the philippines and bring back a bride  :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 02:52 AM~15391105
> *take a vacation to mexico or the philippines and bring back a bride    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THAT WHAT YOU DID? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 29 2007, 02:15 AM~7998029
> *hey thanks for the visor southside groovin  it'll be perfect on this car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That one looks sweet. I like the visor too. 

I'm pullin up old shit, i know...just browsin your thread lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 17 2009, 11:00 PM~15391414
> *That one looks sweet. I like the visor too.
> 
> I'm pullin up old shit, i know...just browsin your thread lol
> *


gonna strip that car and redo it.... color came out nice.... but i wanna go another route


----------



## Kirby

What route? It looks cool.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

more traditional color....


----------



## Kirby

Something lighter would set it off. I see what your saying now. 

Any progress this weekend?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 18 2009, 01:59 PM~15394105
> *Something lighter would set it off. I see what your saying now.
> 
> Any progress this weekend?
> *


exactly....  no real progress this weekend... worked yesterday and helpin with the newborn today... gonna go out to my dad's house for a BBQ tonight too


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 18 2009, 12:08 AM~15391300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THAT WHAT YOU DID? :biggrin:
> *


She came to Hawaii to look for Gill... :biggrin: 

Decembers build off is Trucks...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

please keep me in your thoughts and prayers homies... i'm gonna have one of these procedures done this coming monday....

http://www.sjm.com/procedures/procedure.as...theter+Ablation


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Ro, I hope you get to feelin better soon. You'll do fine. And my family will keep you in our prayers


----------



## BiggDeee

I'll say a couple for ya bro hope everything goes well so you can get back and maybe finish something


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2009, 11:44 PM~15734822
> *please keep me in your thoughts and prayers homies... i'm gonna have one of these procedures done this coming monday....
> 
> http://www.sjm.com/procedures/procedure.as...theter+Ablation
> 
> 
> *


I'm not the praying type but if good vibes and wishing well means anything to you than hereby I send you a pile of that!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Like I said before bro... call me if you need anything... I'll keep you and your family in my prayers... :angel:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2009, 11:44 PM~15734822
> *please keep me in your thoughts and prayers homies... i'm gonna have one of these procedures done this coming monday....
> 
> http://www.sjm.com/procedures/procedure.as...theter+Ablation
> 
> 
> *


  damn bro i hadnt heard all that.... keep your head up bro...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2009, 02:44 AM~15734822
> *please keep me in your thoughts and prayers homies... i'm gonna have one of these procedures done this coming monday....
> 
> http://www.sjm.com/procedures/procedure.as...theter+Ablation
> 
> 
> *





damn bro! you need anything, just let me know man!


----------



## AJ128

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP G. EVERYTHING WILL BE JUST FINE.


----------



## mista_gonzo

You shall be in my prayers homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2009, 12:44 AM~15734822
> *please keep me in your thoughts and prayers homies... i'm gonna have one of these procedures done this coming monday....
> 
> http://www.sjm.com/procedures/procedure.as...theter+Ablation
> 
> 
> *


hey brother! i will be praying for you as well as the other brother's on here!! everything will be fine brother and we'll be chatting with you after brother


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn Gil, you're in my prayers. :angel:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP ROLLIN!!!! YOUR IN MY PRAYERS BIGG HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hope everything goes over good Gil ! If not i got dibs on first pick of the collection :biggrin: !


All bullshit aside , take car brother and take your time recovering !


----------



## ElRafa

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BRO ALL WILL COME OUT COOL I WILL SAY APRAYER 4 YOU HOMIE


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn homiie. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies.... i had a similar procedure done while i was in the hospital last week... checked my arteries... all clean :biggrin: i went in to the ER with a heartrate that was going for over 200bpm for at least half an hour... i had all kinds of tests done in the past week to find the cause... so far nothing... this one i get monday is most likely the solution... i hope so.... its something i've lived with for over 15 years.... it just never lasted that long....


----------



## grimreaper69

Good things come to those who wait. All will be better once it's over. :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Stay strong Gil.We we all keep you in our prayers and we'll be waiting here for ya when you return.


----------



## kykustoms

that sucx...hope it all turns out ok


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hno:


----------



## BiggC

Good luck with everything tomorrow brother.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2009, 02:50 AM~15751056
> *Good luck with everything tomorrow brother.
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

Gregg told everyone at the club meeting today... everyone was shock and hopes you the best and a quick recovery.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:50 AM~15751056
> *Good luck with everything tomorrow brother.
> *


x2!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 22 2009, 10:04 PM~15751116
> *Gregg told everyone at the club meeting today... everyone was shock and hopes you the best and a quick recovery.....
> *


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 23 2009, 02:50 AM~15751056
> *Good luck with everything tomorrow brother.
> *


x 10 !!!!!
good luck homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

We'll see you cruisin around the forum when you get home. :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

good luck brother :biggrin: NO STRESS bro!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15734883
> *I'm not the praying type but if good vibes and wishing well means anything to you than hereby I send you a pile of that!!
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

So whats up? Still kickin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just got home a few minuters ago... they were able to find the source of the problem... pretty trippy stuff.... they could actually start the fast beats and bring it back to normal while in there... hard to walk today tho since they stuck 6 tubed into viens and an artery by my groin.... but they fixed it and i should never get the rapid heartbeat again


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2009, 07:10 PM~15771158
> *just got home a few minuters ago... they were able to find the source of the problem... pretty trippy stuff.... they could actually start the fast beats and bring it back to normal while in there... hard to walk today tho since they stuck 6 tubed into viens and an artery by my groin.... but they fixed it and i should never get the rapid heartbeat again
> *


:h5: awesome to hear!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2009, 08:10 PM~15771158
> *just got home a few minuters ago... they were able to find the source of the problem... pretty trippy stuff.... they could actually start the fast beats and bring it back to normal while in there... hard to walk today tho since they stuck 6 tubed into viens and an artery by my groin.... but they fixed it and i should never get the rapid heartbeat again
> *


*GOOD TO HEAR ...

GLAD EVERYTHING WENT GOOD !**!!*


----------



## grimreaper69

Glad to hear, Gil.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2009, 10:10 PM~15771158
> *just got home a few minuters ago... they were able to find the source of the problem... pretty trippy stuff.... they could actually start the fast beats and bring it back to normal while in there... hard to walk today tho since they stuck 6 tubed into viens and an artery by my groin.... but they fixed it and i should never get the rapid heartbeat again
> *





:0 good shit bro, glad it all went well!


----------



## kykustoms

crazy the shit they can do these days... good thing u had something they can fix lol


----------



## ElRafa

Good to hear homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2009, 04:49 AM~15771612
> *Good to hear homie
> *



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 04:40 PM~15771512
> *crazy the shit they can do these days... good thing u had something they can fix lol
> *


crazy shit.... they were all up in my heart too... i could see it on the monitor just like the beginning of this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwdZb1_FexM


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

GREAT TO HEAR BRO!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 24 2009, 11:39 PM~15773131
> *GREAT TO HEAR BRO!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2009, 08:01 PM~15771744
> *crazy shit.... they were all up in my heart too... i could see it on the monitor just like the beginning of this video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwdZb1_FexM
> *


okay next time a model video...or some nurses playing doctor! :uh: 
Hey man: I just wanted to say this on blast..(that means in public)
Not only are you an execptional builder! you have been a really cool dude.
you've accepted humor without being critical..and you speak up for what you 
feel..evan if it's an unpopular point of veiw! you answered questions and you put your neck out for alot of us newbe's (the way I see it) I think it's safe to say that
many of us hear lil,,look foward to seeing you build and post and show for many many more years....thanks Rollin..your cool people in my book..
(mutha funkin shit takin, no buildin, goissiping, bablin, bitchin, valley boy ass)
Hydro, mutha fuckin,,hype! roll call.. non looky loo'in in your house...
wheather other's like it or not!


----------



## spikekid999

goodto hear everythings alright

now get back to buildin :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2009, 07:10 PM~15771158
> *just got home a few minuters ago... they were able to find the source of the problem... pretty trippy stuff.... they could actually start the fast beats and bring it back to normal while in there... hard to walk today tho since they stuck 6 tubed into viens and an artery by my groin.... but they fixed it and i should never get the rapid heartbeat again
> *


glad to hear every thing went good bro, Hope you had a happythanksgiving


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 27 2009, 10:40 PM~15802823
> *goodto hear everythings alright
> 
> now get back to startin projects  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2009, 07:58 PM~15802964
> *x2
> *


 :twak: :twak: 










*I heard that!!!*


----------



## jimbo

Can't wait to see some of your latest builds uso, you rep the island HARD...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 28 2009, 09:52 AM~15805956
> *Can't wait to see some of your latest builds uso, you rep the island HARD...
> *


 :0 who is this? wish i could rep with a 1:1 but thats not in the cards for me right now so i work with what i can..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2009, 08:18 PM~13533279
> *already started last night.... made this new cabinet.... much nicer and even than the last one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now dump all that shit on the ground,,spread some oil all over the place.
and you have a 1/25 scale Markie garage! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....




























here's a peek at the front end work...


----------



## low4oshow

wow. thats some nice fab work! 
are you soldering or just gluing your parts??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 05:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





truck looks sick G


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Gil, I might have to try this someday.


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet ass work on that suspension lookin good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 29 2009, 11:56 AM~15812021
> *Sweet ass work on that suspension lookin good bro
> *




:thumbsup: 
X2!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 02:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## southside groovin

trucks lookin good gil. i was gonna do some work to mine today but got some ideas for that black 65 so i did sum shit to it....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 03:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick as fawk!!!!! I need to get my hands on one of these kits!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lookin good Gil.What did you use for the rear tubs?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 28 2009, 05:18 PM~15807720
> *:0  who is this? wish i could rep with a 1:1 but thats not in the cards for me right now so i work with what i can.....  :biggrin:
> *


just a fellow builder from the bay that admires your builds brotha'... I follow you and a few other guys on heres work...


----------



## jimbo

I need some serious SCHOOLIN' when it comes to postin' pictures...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive got that truck kit, just pulled it out the box tonight, and i can already see it layin out on 22"s here :biggrin: 

ill keep this one in mind when i get around to doin mine, some sweet tricky work in the front & back suspensions id like to try


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 02:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice start homie, where'd u got the wheels?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 05:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






right click ............. save :biggrin: right click...............save :biggrin:  and right clickin and ...................savein :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2009, 09:05 PM~15827839
> *right click ............. save :biggrin:  right click...............save :biggrin:  and right clickin and ...................savein :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i hurd that shyt!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2009, 06:03 PM~15827825
> *nice start homie, where'd u got the wheels?!
> *


they are some Aoshima wheels... don't kno the name or anything.... don't matter too much to me about wheel names  i get them in put them in the parts bins... boxes take up too much room... got them from rick


thanks for all the comments homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... its been almost 2 months huh... well work been gettin busier and baby gettin bigger so i help a lot more... been helpin my son get started in this hobby more than i been doin anything..... photobucket got full and needed an upgrade.... got that taken care of now... well enough rambling... i picked up some plastic again to get me into the mood.... 

nothin like cutting plastic and some fresh paint huh?


----------



## jimbo

Can't wait...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2010, 02:05 AM~16274253
> *damn..... its been almost 2 months huh... well work been gettin busier and baby gettin bigger so i help a lot more... been helpin my son get started in this hobby more than i been doin anything..... photobucket got full and needed an upgrade.... got that taken care of now... well enough rambling... i picked up some plastic again to get me into the mood....
> 
> nothin like cutting plastic and some fresh paint huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks smooth.................... bish :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## darkside customs

Nice work!!


----------



## darkside customs

damn computer


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's some of the stuff my son built with my help...


























































































































































































they need some cleaning to show.... but he likes to play with them too....  we got other ones in progress too


----------



## darkside customs

Tell your son he did a great job on those. They all look good.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hes doing a killer job. Almost better than dad. Lmao


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE WORK ROLLIN!! THAT 57 LOOKS REALLY GOOD. I CAN SEE THE COLOR BETTER IN THOSE PICS!! :thumbsup: 

AND YOUR SONS BUST OUT SOME NICE WORK!! ITS COOL TO SEE ONE OF YOU FINISHING PROJECTS! :roflmao: :biggrin:  J/P KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE GOOD TEACHING!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2010, 12:05 AM~16274253
> *damn..... its been almost 2 months huh... well work been gettin busier and baby gettin bigger so i help a lot more... been helpin my son get started in this hobby more than i been doin anything..... photobucket got full and needed an upgrade.... got that taken care of now... well enough rambling... i picked up some plastic again to get me into the mood....
> 
> nothin like cutting plastic and some fresh paint huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SWEET! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2009, 03:32 AM~15811143
> *been workin on this truck again a bit today.... finally got things goin in a direction i'm happy with on the front suspension....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a peek at the front end work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 12 2010, 11:32 PM~16275437
> *NICE WORK ROLLIN!! THAT 57 LOOKS REALLY GOOD. I CAN SEE THE COLOR BETTER IN THOSE PICS!! :thumbsup:
> 
> AND YOUR SONS BUST OUT SOME NICE WORK!! ITS COOL TO SEE ONE OF YOU FINISHING PROJECTS! :roflmao:  :biggrin:   J/P KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE GOOD TEACHING!
> *


gotta keep the hobby alive


----------



## eastside1989

Nice work Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

that sportside is sick as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo

helped him finish another one tonight...


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: looks killer!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave:


----------



## kykustoms

that stepside looks badass nice fab work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finally worked on some plastic yesterday and continued on it today.... its been a damn slow fukkin year for me building.... enough bullshit tho.... here's some mockup pictures...


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 3 2010, 02:16 AM~16780365
> *finally worked on some plastic yesterday and continued on it today.... its been a damn slow fukkin year for me building.... enough bullshit tho.... here's some mockup pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MORE INFO GIL ON THAT FRAME AND FRONT CLIP PLEASE !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 3 2010, 03:16 AM~16780365
> *finally worked on some plastic yesterday and continued on it today.... its been a damn slow fukkin year for me building.... enough bullshit tho.... here's some mockup pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 3 2010, 02:16 AM~16780365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: that truck is super SICK!!!


----------



## Ohio Chad

Looking damn good. You should run the desiel stacks right up behind the rear cab.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 3 2010, 11:36 AM~16782571
> *Looking damn good.  You should run the desiel stacks right up behind the rear cab.
> *




up threw the bed  thats what i plan on doin with mine :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

That truck is badass :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

that is sick


----------



## SlammdSonoma

very cleanly done man. It only needs like an 8 foot body drop now..lol.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16789688
> *very cleanly done man.  It only needs like an 8 foot body drop now..lol.
> *


 those front fenders wouldnt lay with wire wheels deff not semi wheels lol


----------



## jimbo

:wow: Still a beast RO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2010, 05:44 AM~16782645
> *up threw the bed   thats what i plan on doin with mine :biggrin:
> *


good idea :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

heres you cylinders put to use :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2010, 10:44 AM~16782645
> *up threw the bed   thats what i plan on doin with mine :biggrin:
> *


That's what I meant. There's a couple of 1:1's deseils running stacks around here they sound sick as fuck.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 4 2010, 07:04 AM~16790591
> *heres you cylinders put to use  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, keep up the good work and keep us updated bro :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 4 2010, 11:10 AM~16794871
> *Nice, keep up the good work and keep us updated bro :thumbsup:
> *


heres the finish product


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 4 2010, 12:45 AM~16790256
> *good idea  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: killa ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 07:15 AM~16781776
> *MORE  INFO  GIL  ON THAT  FRAME  AND  FRONT  CLIP  PLEASE !
> *


look around on MCM in the finished rides section, or ask around.. theres a site that has a shitload of them, i just cant remember its name.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2010, 08:15 AM~16781776
> *MORE  INFO  GIL  ON THAT  FRAME  AND  FRONT  CLIP  PLEASE !
> *


Perry's Resin.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 15 2010, 03:04 AM~16298113-->
> 
> 
> 
> helped him finish another one tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shit you got him a mopar :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Mar 3 2010, 02:16 AM~16780365
> *finally worked on some plastic yesterday and continued on it today.... its been a damn slow fukkin year for me building.... enough bullshit tho.... here's some mockup pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 4 2010, 01:38 PM~16797895
> *Perry's Resin.
> *


FUCK PERRY'S RESIN..... unless u wanna pay $40 for a LUMP of resin and wait 6-8 months to get it.....

search for "DG Productions" on Ebay toys..... $25-40 PLASTIC

same company that made the chevy van Mini got from CARLA


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 4 2010, 03:33 PM~16798958
> *oh shit you got him a mopar :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :0
> *


yea i know.... gonna fuck the poor kid up.... gotta get him more Chevies :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

chassis cut to length now and an interior fitted up.... time for bodywork.... tryin to make it for a local show


----------



## kykustoms

i checked em out on ebay there was some that had flashing lights and shit did yours come with that stuff?.....mmmmm nerds lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 5 2010, 03:33 AM~16803622
> *i checked em out on ebay there was some that had flashing lights and shit did yours come with that stuff?.....mmmmm nerds lmao
> *


yea... they all do i think....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the cab ready for primer....


















scribed the upper door lines after those pics....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

NICE AND CLEAN!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2010, 03:24 AM~16825488
> *got the cab ready for primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scribed the upper door lines after those pics....
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

first color down...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 Sick shit Gil....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 9 2010, 06:22 AM~16836410
> *:0 Sick shit Gil....
> *




X2!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2010, 11:54 PM~16833317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first color down...
> *





:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2010, 08:54 PM~16833317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first color down...
> *


bad ass!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## kykustoms

first color looks good what other colors you gonna use?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another one down with my son....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he took the pics himself too


----------



## Guest

He did a good job at both. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

seam on the roof is GONE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Smooth bro.  


Ur boys doing a dang good job too!


----------



## Esoteric

that top kick is coming out real nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

trying to do a fukkin overnighter.....


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Your boy did a great job on the Ford, the rims look good on it too. The Top Kick is lookin awesome.


----------



## FrameDragger

:0 Sik finish on the top kick bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 13 2010, 08:20 PM~16884505
> *:0 Sik finish on the top kick bro
> *


----------



## BiggC

Thats frigin' sick Gil!! I've wanted to build one of those for awhile but haven't wanted to spend the cash for the nose.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16885382
> *Thats frigin' sick Gil!!  I've wanted to build one of those for awhile but haven't wanted to spend the cash for the nose.
> *


same here..... i've wanted one for 15+ years.... Accu-pro used to make them....

however..... a guy on MCM spilled the beans on where to get an original.... and i happened to get fukkin lucky and got one at my local swap meet for only $3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2010, 05:04 AM~16885387
> *same here..... i've wanted one for 15+ years.... Accu-pro used to make them....
> 
> however..... a guy on MCM spilled the beans on where to get an original.... and i happened to get fukkin lucky and got one at my local swap meet for only $3  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn man thats a great score for $3.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 14 2010, 12:05 AM~16885388
> *Damn man thats a great score for $3.
> *


even then homie.... u can get the plastic originals on ebay for $23-40.... better deal than the $40 from Perry's resin.... and not as thick


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good enough to call done....


----------



## EVIL C

camaro and the truck are fuking sik .


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2010, 12:56 PM~16885412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good enough to call done....
> *



Bad- ass Rollin.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

:0  Get some sleep now!!! :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 14 2010, 06:29 AM~16886171
> *  :0   Get some sleep now!!! :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2010, 08:42 AM~16886225
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



SOLJA'!!!! :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gettin them ready to go.... :wow:


----------



## jimbo

:wow:  Nice Ogee. Little mans lineup is lookin' GOOD too!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2010, 06:56 AM~16885412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good enough to call done....
> *


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2010, 08:51 AM~16886268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin them ready to go....  :wow:
> *


looks like you and lil man are putting down , :thumbsup: good job .....


----------



## Guest

You both have some nice looking builds. Good luck and have a good time.


----------



## chris mineer

good to see you building.. how you dowing?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 14 2010, 10:47 AM~16886961
> *You both have some nice looking builds. Good luck and have a good time.
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 14 2010, 01:06 PM~16887425
> *X2
> *


X3.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 14 2010, 09:58 AM~16887374
> *good to see you building.. how you dowing?
> *


just tryin to keep a roof over my head over here... so much stressin in the past few months its been hard to really get into the building...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2010, 12:03 AM~16903467
> *just tryin to keep a roof over my head over here... so much stressin in the past few months its been hard to really get into the building...
> *


heard that.


----------



## 408models

pm's :happysad:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2010, 02:03 AM~16903467
> *just tryin to keep a roof over my head over here... so much stressin in the past few months its been hard to really get into the building...
> *



sarry to hear this hope all turn to good 4 you.. tell the boy grate job


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wanna do another quick build to have shit in more categories at the next show....


----------



## chris mineer

so far looks good. got to luve the bugs


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2!


----------



## RaiderPride

Like the bug. What the wheels come from


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2010, 01:59 PM~16989569
> *Like the bug. What the wheels come from
> *


76 caprice trailer :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Tight bug OGee... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

first paint i threw down in months.... 


































 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

Nice paint job glad to see u back old man lol. Gonna keep my eye on this build.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 8 2010, 04:04 AM~17725011
> *Nice paint job glad to see u back old man lol. Gonna keep my eye on this build.
> *


X-2!!


----------



## kykustoms

i like that bug the wheels look good on it


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2010, 01:36 AM~17724964
> *first paint i threw down in months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Ooooo shit! :wow: Keep us posted OGee!!! :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks for the comments homies.... hard to make time these days with my 2 sons and work....


----------



## dutchone

> motor done.... just need to finish foiling the body then final clear and assembly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thumbsup: ACTivE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Jun 11 2010, 06:19 AM~17758978-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10569321
> *
> motor done.... just need to finish foiling the body then final clear and assembly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thumbsup:  ACTivE
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


finished it a while ago....


















































not much time lately for building...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always badass work in this topic. :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

finished it a while ago....


















































not much time lately for building...
[/quote]


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17881576
> *Always badass work in this topic.  :0  :0
> *



X10! SICK BRO... :wow: :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

took some time today to do a little to my 37 chevy bomb...


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2010, 07:45 PM~17895364
> *took some time today to do a little to my 37 chevy bomb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam G the mock up looks GANGSTA'.... :wow: :0 :wow: What size arts are those? :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 27 2010, 07:26 AM~17898306
> *Dam G the mock up looks GANGSTA'.... :wow:  :0  :wow:  What size arts are those? :happysad:
> *


15s :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

taped off the roof on my 51 coupe and sprayed it duplicolor metalspecks silver....


















then i hit it with some duplicolor clear effex :0 


















got this for my boys today too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass man....


----------



## Esoteric

bad ass work cant wait to see what you do to that trike


----------



## EVIL C

wickit ass bike and the 51 is looking good


----------



## MARINATE

GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH BROTHER


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 06:19 PM~17922400
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH BROTHER
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 11:19 PM~17922400
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK AT THE BENCH BROTHER
> *


Hell yeah!! X2!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

foiled....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Looks good Gil.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2010, 12:22 AM~17955858
> *foiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking badass Gil!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats just sick!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2010, 11:22 PM~17955858
> *foiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

*SICK HOMIE :wow: *


----------



## kykustoms

that looks badass i like the color combo


----------



## rollinoldskoo

weather was too nice this afternoon not to paint something....


----------



## MARINATE

NICE KOLOR BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been workin on some other things with my son lately....


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

been spending more time with my boys lately.... :nicoderm: 

i got that box a while back travis... thanks homie


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17955858
> *foiled....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick bro this is nice and the color on that 66 is sweet bro glad to see you building


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:wave: :wave:

where the fuck did this guy go????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 12:50 AM~19158298
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> where the fuck did this guy go????
> 
> 
> *



I believe he passed away. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

did i bump an old topic? hno: hno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

must have. dont see any pics or shit in here :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

X2.... Get some pics up... I know you been working on something.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2010, 04:34 AM~19160373
> *must have.  dont see any pics or shit in here :biggrin:
> *


you'll never see SHIT in here


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 06:03 PM~19164857
> *you'll never see SHIT in here
> *


no SHIT! :biggrin: then wheres pics of what makes this thread.... a thread? :0 :biggrin: no shit :uh: lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

takin care of my family bro... wife and 2 kids... some people have responsibilities and handle their shit...  don't live with mom...

all my kits are packed up and ready to move.. moving to a bigger and better house in January


----------



## chris mineer

good to see your still kikin...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 11:32 PM~19165849
> *takin care of my family bro... wife and 2 kids... some people have responsibilities and handle their shit...  don't live with mom...
> 
> all my kits are packed up and ready to move.. moving to a bigger and better house in January
> *



speak on that shit homie  


hit me up one day when you get some free time


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2010, 06:56 PM~19166531
> *speak on that shit homie
> hit me up one day when you get some free time
> *


you get a facebook account yet?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2010, 12:58 AM~19166546
> *you get a facebook account yet?
> *




fuck no! but everyone else got one :uh: im tryin not to be a follower lol but one of these days ima have to get one  


got a phone and yahoo............... dont act like you dont know nikka lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2010, 11:00 PM~19166562
> *fuck no! but everyone else got one :uh:  im tryin not to be a follower lol  but one of these days ima have to get one
> got a phone and yahoo............... dont act like you dont know nikka lol
> *


:roflmao: I have to agree on this


----------



## MARINATE

AYE FUCKERS I GOT FACEBOOK! KEEPS YOU IN TOUCH WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS! ITS NOT NO MYSPACE! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2010, 01:18 AM~19166697
> *AYE FUCKERS I GOT FACEBOOK! KEEPS YOU IN TOUCH WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS! ITS NOT NO MYSPACE! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



this is true lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2010, 11:21 PM~19166709
> *this is true lol
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 09:58 PM~19166546
> *you get a facebook account yet?
> *


lol wat r u lik 15 and a gurl>? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 26 2010, 01:22 AM~19166714
> *
> *




you know your not helpin my cause lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 11:18 PM~19166697
> *AYE FUCKERS I GOT FACEBOOK! KEEPS YOU IN TOUCH WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS! ITS NOT NO MYSPACE! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 25 2010, 11:24 PM~19166730-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know your not helpin my cause lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Nov 25 2010, 11:26 PM~19166746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2010, 07:18 PM~19166697
> *AYE FUCKERS I GOT FACEBOOK! KEEPS YOU IN TOUCH WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS! ITS NOT NO MYSPACE! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


real homies ain't afraid to keep in touch


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 25 2010, 11:28 PM~19166762-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like myspace chicks with the eyeliner that makes em always look suprised :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2010, 11:30 PM~19166774
> *real homies ain't afraid to keep in touch
> *


 :0 

now post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

when i get some building in again...


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2010, 12:30 AM~19166774
> *real homies ain't afraid to keep in touch
> *



Werd.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a picture....


----------



## darkside customs

I can take some of those of your hands...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 12:05 PM~19209202
> *I can take some of those of your hands...
> *


X 2 ! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 02:08 AM~19207686
> *here's a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy Shit! :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 02:08 AM~19207686
> *here's a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Damn bro you don't fuck Around :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 12:08 AM~19207686
> *here's a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn i just noticed its 2 rows DEEP :0


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 1 2010, 01:32 PM~19210286
> *:wow:  damn i just noticed its 2 rows DEEP  :0
> *


oh fuck, it is!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 03:08 AM~19207686
> *here's a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ya need to show the other closet. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

STOP BEING A WEDGE AND BREAK OUT


----------



## rollindeep408

Lol I'm like a Lil more than his top shelf level and I already feel like I bit off more than I can chew figure you only build at max a hand full a year rollin got a life time Suply for his kids :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT

DAMN


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 1 2010, 01:08 AM~19207686
> *here's a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*holly shit sell me some * :wow: :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 2 2010, 09:16 PM~16780365-->
> 
> 
> 
> finally worked on some plastic yesterday and continued on it today.... its been a damn slow fukkin year for me building.... enough bullshit tho.... here's some mockup pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2010, 11:58 PM~16885377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can build custom shit and finish it if i feel like it..... built this for the Hawaii NNL in March..... 10 days while working full time and 2 kids and a wife at home


----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass...


----------



## cruzinlow

watz good brotha..like always ..showin of your stash..haha..long time bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 8 2010, 09:10 PM~19280670
> *watz good brotha..like always ..showin of your stash..haha..long time bro.. :biggrin:
> *


yup... been a crazy ass year... hopefully things settle down in 2011...


----------



## jimbo

Fool I went thru a 100 pages and still couldnt find tha 80s malibu wagon... Wheres that baddass bitch at...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381100


----------



## jimbo

Hahaha thats right! The flakey swolen orb resin co.... Uso you FREAKED it on this one!!!! Im viewin now...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea... a shitload of my builds could be done with a few hours each... i dunno why i don't bother... must be some ADHD or shit


----------



## DVNPORT

i see you hittin up mafia wars on facebook in the background lol
:420:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Dec 11 2010, 06:21 PM~19304370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you hittin up mafia wars on facebook in the background lol
> :420:
> *


was for a while.... shit was gettin too much tho... i quit a few months back at almost level 900


----------



## jimbo

Fuck it Gil sell me the wagon PLEASE!!!! Thats been my favorite for the longest...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

picked this up today...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 12:47 AM~9853406
> *after i cut the roof off the monte....
> test fit showed it to be pretty damn close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i started chopping it up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs a bit more work on the rear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Pimp shit... Makin it happen... :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 07:14 PM~19304679
> *Pimp shit... Makin it happen... :wow:
> *


----------



## jimbo

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

gonna get some paintwork in at my new shop once we get it all set up :biggrin: gonna set up a sandblasting booth too


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2010, 09:08 PM~19304644
> *picked this up today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit, you got it...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 12 2010, 09:12 PM~19313109
> *Oh shit, you got it...
> *


for $15 less than the asking price too


----------



## BODINE

damn good price.....i found one here for $50


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2010, 01:58 AM~19313044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna get some paintwork in at my new shop once we get it all set up  :biggrin: gonna set up a sandblasting booth too
> *



Good finds bro ! I have got to get me one of those REAL soon ! 

Where's a good place to look ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 07:24 AM~19313938
> *Good finds bro ! I have got to get me one of those REAL soon !
> 
> Where's a good place to look ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



craigslist... i just got a NEW one for $50...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2010, 05:50 AM~19314238
> *craigslist... i just got a NEW one for $50...
> *


 :yes: :yes: search in all sections from the main page for your area for "pedal car", "pedal truck" and sometimes "fire truck".....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

for the haters..... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

that shit is sick brotha..nice freakin work.... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 02:02 AM~19330863
> *for the haters.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


please tell>>>> that is sick!!


----------



## ElRafa

Nice dually good to see yoiu building again bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 15 2010, 12:58 PM~19332773
> *Nice dually good to see yoiu building again bro
> *





thats not building again, thats just sittin on his shelf  this cat dont build anymore, he just starts shit.................. gonna start callin him mcloven


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 04:02 AM~19330863
> *for the haters.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Brookfield?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2010, 11:46 AM~19334974
> *thats not building again, thats just sittin on his shelf   this cat dont build anymore, he just starts shit.................. gonna start callin him mcloven
> *


want me to start slapping together promos like you fool? i'm in the middle of putting my shop back together here....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 05:09 PM~19337861
> *want me to start slapping together 78-80 monte promos like you fool? i'm in the middle of putting my shop  back together here....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm diggin' the dually.


----------



## MARINATE

:wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19337861
> *want me to start slapping together promos like you fool? i'm in the middle of putting my shop  back together here....
> *




hater :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 01:02 AM~19330863
> *for the haters.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EH, ITS JUST A DIE CAST.... :dunno: WHATS THE BIG DEAL?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 16 2010, 03:29 PM~19345186
> *EH, ITS JUST A DIE CAST.... :dunno: WHATS THE BIG DEAL?
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 14 2010, 10:02 PM~19330863-->
> 
> 
> 
> *for the haters.....*  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Reverend [email protected] 16 2010, 12:29 PM~19345186
> *EH, ITS JUST A DIE CAST.... :dunno: WHATS THE BIG DEAL?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2010, 01:07 PM~19345519
> *X2
> *


 fuck the haters....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im not hatin, but its not plastic i dont do diecrap..so what about it? Ya gonna cast it? No..then what about it? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2010, 10:53 PM~19349072
> * fuck the haters....
> *


Not hatin , my son could slap a set of rims on a die cast , that don't make you a builder , just a parts changer .....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0 lmao...this is true. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 04:02 AM~19330863
> *for the haters.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's pretty bad ass Gil, but what's up with the gap in between the bed and cab?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 17 2010, 09:38 AM~19352908
> *That's pretty bad ass Gil, but what's up with the gap in between the bed and cab?
> *


its two different brands of diecast... i have to cut and stretch the chassis so it will have a full detail chassis and motor... haters don't understand building is building... cast it in resin and its ok? shut the fuck up....


----------



## AJ128

ILL TAKE ONE IF U CAST IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 17 2010, 04:22 PM~19356258
> *ILL TAKE ONE IF U CAST IT
> *


i kno... so would those 2 *******  "but its diecrap" :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hugsalotamen_@Dec 17 2010, 07:27 PM~19356301
> *i kno... so would those 2 *******  "but its diecrap"  :uh:
> *


:wave: in all reality, i like ya, but you sure are fun to fuck with....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 05:16 PM~19356740
> *:wave: in all reality, i like ya, but you sure are fun to fuck with....
> *


same to you fucknut.... :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2010, 07:20 PM~19356247
> *its two different brands of diecast... i have to cut and stretch the chassis so it will have a full detail chassis and motor... haters don't understand building is building... cast it in resin and its ok? shut the fuck up....
> *


x2 the fucking stupidity of some builders these days


----------



## SlammdSonoma

buncha cracka's..  

i just dont get down with diecast...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2010, 06:44 PM~19357458
> *buncha cracka's..
> 
> i just dont get down with diecast...
> *


but you can... not all diecast out there are toys.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

with the box of em i have..i should but i just havent wandered out into unchartered territory like on those...

maybe its the idea that i havent tried is the deal of it. or wouldnt know where to start would be another...any ideas on that would probably help tho. 

and yeah, i know they aren't toys...i do have a escalade diecast that ive never taken any tv's, sound equip out yet... and dont plan to since its a limited #.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2010, 07:38 PM~19357935
> *with the box of em i have..i should but i just havent wandered out into unchartered territory like on those...
> 
> maybe its the idea that i havent tried is the deal of it.  or wouldnt know where to start would be another...any ideas on that would probably help tho.
> *


there are some cars and trucks out there ONLY available in diecast.... so if thats all there is.... why not do something with it.... i got the f-250 crew cab, f-350 dually, 1949 and 1950 oldsmobiles, 41 chevy 5 window coupe, and a lot others... someday they will be done up....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2010, 10:24 PM~19357824
> *but you can... not all diecast out there are toys.....
> *


true, but i just dont see how its done... maybe you should kick out a how-to on some diecast. Might inspire others to get involved with some of em...yanno?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2010, 07:48 PM~19358018
> *true, but i just dont see how its done...  maybe you should kick out a how-to on some diecast.  Might inspire others to get involved with some of em...yanno?
> *


revell's 58 impala and lowrider cadillac were diecast... no difference besides the materials used....  just think of it as a metal model


----------



## jimbo

Dam Gil the dually's baddass bro... :wow: :wow: Haha the realness is BACK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2010, 01:02 AM~19330863
> *for the haters.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daammm really nice homie


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2010, 10:42 PM~19357966
> *there are some cars and trucks out there ONLY available in diecast.... so if thats all there is.... why not do something with it.... i got the f-250 crew cab, f-350 dually, 1949 and 1950 oldsmobiles, 41 chevy 5 window coupe, and a lot others... someday they will be done up....
> *


x2


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 18 2010, 03:31 PM~19361431
> *x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can get that in plastic Eso. One kit even come with a stainless body.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 18 2010, 03:28 PM~19362109
> *You can get that in plastic Eso.  One kit even come with a stainless body.
> *


ITS NOT STOCK  this one is full stock interior and everything. i got other diecasts just too lazy to take pics


----------



## undead white boy

nice truck when are you gonna cast it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 07:48 AM~19360416
> *Dam Gil the dually's baddass bro... :wow:  :wow: Haha the realness is BACK!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and u kno this homie.... i don't fake the funk and i don't hold back when there is something to be said... fukkem....


----------



## darkside customs

Who gives a fuck if its diecast.... Its still bad ass regardless....
Now can I have it?


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2010, 08:59 PM~19364748
> *and u kno this homie.... i don't fake the funk and i don't hold back when there is something to be said... fukkem....
> *



Nikka just dont chop me up too badd when I post.,. :rofl: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wheels mounted and rear airbags fitted up.... gonna do a simple build while i wait for more supplies for the 39 woodie....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2010, 08:50 PM~19427163
> *wheels mounted and rear airbags fitted up.... gonna do a simple build while i wait for more supplies for the 39 woodie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like it on those wheels.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 27 2010, 12:29 AM~19427472
> *i like it on those wheels.
> *


X2, They tuck in the wheel wells nicely.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Dec 26 2010, 06:29 PM~19427472-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like it on those wheels.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Dec 26 2010, 06:37 PM~19427531
> *X2, They tuck in the wheel wells nicely.
> *


there is nothing out there as nice as a set of aoshima 20s... not too big and just wide enough to look tough too


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2010, 12:44 AM~19427582
> *there is nothing out there as nice as a set of aoshima 20s... not too big and just wide enough to look tough too
> *



Nice thing is they don't make the car look like 4x4. They fit nice.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 26 2010, 11:29 PM~19427472
> *i like it on those wheels.
> *


a lot. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That is lookin killer on those wheels....


----------



## BiggC

I don't really care for those wheels, but they do look good on there.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

*TTT*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

watch for this in 2011  










































yes its diecast so fuck off.... i'm gonna chop it up.... nobody ever talked shit about my lincoln town cars


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 02:10 AM~19472896
> *watch for this in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its diecast so fuck off.... i'm gonna chop it up.... nobody ever talked shit about my lincoln town cars
> *


 :wow: dont hurt em hammer. i have to watch this close is that a good limo like interior wise any good things inside it?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 27 2010, 02:06 AM~19429204
> *I don't really care for those wheels, but they do look good on there.
> *


x2 i woulda thought they where bigger than 20s


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 01:10 AM~19472896
> *watch for this in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its diecast so fuck off.... i'm gonna chop it up.... nobody ever talked shit about my lincoln town cars
> *


someone has been chopping up the jada 39 chevy die cast i see....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 05:51 AM~19473629
> *someone has been chopping up the jada 39 chevy die cast i see....
> *


good for parts


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 02:36 PM~19475281
> *good for parts
> *


YEP I PEEPED ONE YESTERDAY AT WALMART FOR BUMPERS....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 1 2011, 11:41 AM~19475313
> *YEP I PEEPED ONE YESTERDAY AT WALMART FOR BUMPERS....
> *


swap meet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got some paint down today....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 Nice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2011, 09:36 PM~19477147
> *got some paint down today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good Gil can't wait to see that excursion :wow:

How do you make those paint stands?


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 1 2011, 10:09 PM~19479098
> *HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car  cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put  HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss  :biggrin:
> *


Post this in Minidreams build thread... Im sure he will be more than happy to give you the answer to this question that has been posted in every fuckin thread......


----------



## twin60

OK


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 1 2011, 08:04 PM~19479054
> *Builds are lookin good Gil can't wait to see that excursion :wow:
> 
> How do you make those paint stands?
> *


just a bent up wire coat hanger....


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm:


----------



## MARINATE

SICK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

12:45am here.... night homies and mother fuckers....


































:nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 03:02 AM~19480052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


i need those wheels, lol


----------



## darkside customs

paint came out nice!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 10:04 AM~19480844
> *paint came out nice!
> *


x2 great shit.. i love the skirts on the 62.. but it looks good with those other wheels..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yo B, shoot me your address in a pm holmes


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 06:46 AM~19480180
> *12:45am here.... night homies and mother fuckers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Damn that foil pops with that color. Nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 2 2011, 10:27 PM~19485802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick clear and polish....


----------



## DEUCES76

nice job gil when its done send it to me lol :wave:


----------



## bigjsick

Nice paint job homie


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 04:46 AM~19480180
> *12:45am here.... night homies and mother fuckers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 6 2011, 02:09 PM~19523859
> *NICE!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT?
> *


duplicolor T192


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2010, 10:10 PM~19472896
> *watch for this in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its diecast so fuck off.... i'm gonna chop it up.... nobody ever talked shit about my lincoln town cars
> *


plastic... resin.... diecast.... anything can be modified to what *I* want....  



















needs some final fitting but you get the idea.... :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats gonna be sick!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2011, 09:20 PM~19505090
> *quick clear and polish....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin clean


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2011, 01:07 AM~19563422
> *plastic... resin.... diecast.... anything can be modified to what I want....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs some final fitting but you get the idea....  :wow:
> *


DOES WANT!! thats gonna be sick !


----------



## [email protected]

:nicoderm: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2011, 03:09 AM~19563436
> *Thats gonna be sick!!!
> *



x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 02:39 AM~19564260
> *:nicoderm:  :420:  :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh.... my neighbors must've been trippin like WTF this guy cutting at 9pm :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

new project....

ex-county utility truck gonna be my new daily driver/project truck.... 1999 GMC 3500 with the turbodiesel motor  


















got rid of the utility bed yesterday....










got a dually bed off craigslist sunday...










it isn't a low-low but i'm more than fukkin happy to be workin on a 1:1 again....


----------



## Tonioseven

Sick shit, Gil!! Keep us posted bro!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2011, 02:09 AM~19563436
> *Thats gonna be sick!!!
> *


hell yeah ...never seen anyone chop one up!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Got some work done on my 1:1










the utility bumper was a bitch to get off... the welded the fuckin thing on like crazy... then i had to get rid of that tangled pile of extra wiring :happysad: 



















got the bed and back bumper on... sometime this week i gotta make some time to get to the DMV and get the plates for it :nicoderm: 

Built this bike in January...










1976 Schwinn Stingray frame.....

Picked this up earlier this week...










1971 Schwinn Krate frame...

Hawaii NNL is in less than 2 weeks.... but i got a lot i can finish overnight like last year :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work on the crew cab!
Diggin the bike too!
Now where are the progress pics of some plastic?


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20003608
> *Got some work done on my 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the utility bumper was a bitch to get off... the welded the fuckin thing on like crazy... then i had to get rid of that tangled pile of extra wiring  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the bed and back bumper on... sometime this week i gotta make some time to get to the DMV and get the plates for it  :nicoderm:
> 
> Built this bike in January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1976 Schwinn Stingray frame.....
> 
> Picked this up earlier this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 Schwinn Krate frame...
> 
> Hawaii NNL is in less than 2 weeks.... but i got a lot i can finish overnight like last year  :biggrin:
> *


 excellent..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fucked with this diecast today.... guess it time to drop the hammer and wrap up some builds for next weekend's NNL.... i love workin under pressure....

i bought this diecast to put its wheels on my Peterbilt so i figure i try out an idea i've had floating in my head for a while.... got 2 sets of the wheels and modified the rear wheels to be reverse and dually mounted :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2011, 12:40 AM~20025905
> *fucked with this diecast today.... guess it time to drop the hammer and wrap up some builds for next weekend's NNL.... i love workin under pressure....
> 
> i bought this diecast to put its wheels on my Peterbilt so i figure i try out an idea i've had floating in my head for a while.... got 2 sets of the wheels and modified the rear wheels to be reverse and dually mounted  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  :biggrin: nice!! where'd you get that die crap dually?! i'm likin the wheels and body!! 2 sets of them rears should be a good fit for a custom rig!!


----------



## DEUCES76

ok now send that truck to me ill give it a good home :h5: :wave: :x:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok gettin close to Hawaii NNL and i really wanna bust out some new shit in a short time so i'm doin a [email protected] style curbside 57 snap kit :biggrin: 


























got the vert boot fitted up and the booty kit mounted... i should be able to do a quick paint and foil by Sunday


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Earthquake in Japan! Tsunami warning for me!! Fukkin shit Fukkin shit! :wow: :wow:


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2011, 04:21 AM~20065710
> *Earthquake in Japan! Tsunami warning for me!! Fukkin shit Fukkin shit! :wow:  :wow:
> *


that sucks dude. i was watching the morning news and they just cut to the report on the earthquake. good luck dude hope your gonna be ok.


----------



## candilove

hope it doesnt happen we ll keep you in our prayers


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2011, 04:21 AM~20065710
> *Earthquake in Japan! Tsunami warning for me!! Fukkin shit Fukkin shit! :wow:  :wow:
> *


im ona boat!




seriously, be safe, not much you can do on a island...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2011, 04:33 AM~20057041
> *ok gettin close to Hawaii NNL and i really wanna bust out some new shit in a short time so i'm doin a [email protected] style curbside 57 snap kit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the vert boot fitted up and the booty kit mounted... i should be able to do a quick paint and foil by Sunday
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: youza funny dude mayne!

remember, it doesnt matter what you build or how you build it......... as long as your buildin! remember dat scheeeit! curbside or not, its still a build 



and the 57 looks good by the way...... now finish it!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2011, 07:36 AM~20067650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  youza funny dude mayne!
> 
> remember, it doesnt matter what you build or how you build it......... as long as your buildin! remember dat scheeeit! curbside or not, its still a build
> and the 57 looks good by the way...... now finish it!
> *


damn it took u two days to notice that one :biggrin: 

painted it today since no work :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20071494
> *damn it took u two days to notice that one  :biggrin:
> 
> painted it today since no work  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats about how long it takes me to log onto layitlow, with all the '' try back in 5 min. shit'' and the server always busy lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

this bish is almost done.... 


























running on 2 hours of sleep so i gotta try to foil and clear the 57 tomorrow if i wanna show it sunday... i got one other to try to wrap up too...


----------



## RaiderPride

Builds looking sweet. Wish I could
make it out there, but have too many things going on right now. Planning on next year.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2011, 02:55 AM~20073682
> *this bish is almost done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running on 2 hours of sleep so i gotta try to foil and clear the 57 tomorrow if i wanna show it sunday... i got one other to try to wrap up too...
> *


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

nice work in here!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 12 2011, 02:42 PM~20075406
> *nice work in here!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Finished the 57 vert last night!!!!!!!!!!!




























more pics of others coming too...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20085141
> *Finished the 57 vert last night!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics of others coming too...
> *


Damn, nice work. And finished quick. :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

stayed up until 2am last night to finish up this one too..... :wow:


----------



## mademan

everything is lookin great in here! i just put some work in tonight too. too vad i have to fly out for work for a week.... just got inspired.


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN!!! THOSE CAME OUT SICK! BUT I DEFINITELY LOVE THAT BEL AIR...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

finished this one this morning before heading to the NNL here....


----------



## Hydrohype

all three of your recent builds look great.. i love the bumper kit on the 57 and the 64 looks like glass.. the interior is really sweet..
hope you had fun at NNL..
mohalo!


----------



## darkside customs

TTMFT!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2011, 12:00 AM~20085141
> *Finished the 57 vert last night!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics of others coming too...
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2011, 12:28 AM~20085338
> *finished this one this morning before heading to the NNL here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 09:38 AM~19350772
> *Not hatin , my son could slap a set of rims on a die cast , that don't make you a builder , just a parts changer .....
> *



lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 15 2011, 10:57 AM~20097926
> *lmao
> *


you just mad because i called you on your shit over in the Lowrider Bicycle section making you have to come clean and pay up what u owed.....

besides.... a kid wouldn't be able to cut a diecast bed up to fit those wheels up and in there


----------



## boskeeter

Glasshouse is bitching


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work bro , real clean work !


----------



## MKD904

Great Job rolling getting those old projects knocked out. Must feel good...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 16 2011, 05:57 PM~20109855
> *Great Job rolling getting those old projects knocked out.  Must feel good...
> *


no kidding... i checked my photobucket and some were started like 2 years ago.... got far with it in a few days... and never really touched again until now... and it just took a few hours each to finish!! :happysad:


----------



## mista_gonzo

Brown sick4 looked good under the lights bro!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2011, 12:15 AM~20111446
> *no kidding... i checked my photobucket and some were started like 2 years ago.... got far with it in a few days... and never really touched again until now... and it just took a few hours each to finish!!  :happysad:
> *


Well they came out great. Keep the building bug alive. There are only a very few of us from MCBA that come to this site anymore or post up pix of building.

The pix and the building motivate me to be better....it's been rough since all the people have left this site....


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2011, 11:11 PM~20085225
> *stayed up until 2am last night to finish up this one too.....  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2011, 09:38 AM~20113391
> *Well they came out great.  Keep the building bug alive.  There are only a very few of us from MCBA that come to this site anymore or post up pix of building.
> 
> The pix and the building motivate me to be better....it's been rough since all the people have left this site....
> *


Glad there are a few of you guys still comin around... Its always cool to check out what you guys work on... I really wanna see that custom Plymouth you were workin on get done someday Mike


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2011, 07:38 AM~20113391
> *Well they came out great.  Keep the building bug alive.  There are only a very few of us from MCBA that come to this site anymore or post up pix of building.
> 
> The pix and the building motivate me to be better....it's been rough since all the people have left this site....
> *


Thanks homie... and i totally understand what u mean


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2011, 10:38 AM~20113391
> *Well they came out great.  Keep the building bug alive.  There are only a very few of us from MCBA that come to this site anymore or post up pix of building.
> 
> The pix and the building motivate me to be better....it's been rough since all the people have left this site....
> *


It sucks. But I get tired of reading about the same petty bullshit over and over. Never changes on here. Very few builders still want to post pics up on here because the posts are followed by 2 pages of bullshit. I do it too. I don't feel like posting progress pics sometimes. Some things have gotten better. But some things will not change. 
Tired of new useless posts everyday. Just want to check out other builders projects maybe exchange ideas sometimes without having to go three pages deep to sort through the dumb ass topics. 
Pretty sad when the #1 topic is the "off topic" nothing to do with building topic.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Ok now after the mad rush to finish a few cars for the Hawaii NNL last weekend i kinda got fired up again....

needed something fresh to really stand out so i chopped up some fresh plastic.... got it all fitted up to satisfy my craving for chopping... gotta jump back to a couple other old builds and get them knocked out too....




























chopped up this one too... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

finished builds look clean bro  i personaly thank you for posting up models to look at on a model thread who would have thought  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

x2 bro keep us posted


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SWEET!! ILL BE WATCHIN THIS ONE..KINDA LIKE A HOW TO TYPEE BUILD AT THE SAME TIME... LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR.


----------



## hocknberry

is that the 70 monte undies or the 67 undies?! shit fits up nice!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 19 2011, 06:35 PM~20132035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET!! ILL BE WATCHIN THIS ONE..KINDA LIKE A HOW TO TYPEE BUILD AT THE SAME TIME... LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR.
> *


thats why i take pics that way  anyone can see what i went thru to do it and have an idea what to do when they decide to try it out themselves.... 

its 70 monte carlo parts fitted up under there....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Built this lift kit yesterday....

before....










after...




























1/20 scale "Baywatch" Toyota with 1/24 scale 44s.... the wheels are actually still bigger than the stocks...


----------



## Linc

looks sick so far! 

i hace a few 4x4 trucks but ive never owned a 4x4 so i have no clue how to build these! seeing guys build them makes me wanna build mine though! :biggrin: 

im looking forward to seeing the progress and finished product!


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work on cutting that Monte, and woulda never thought to use a 70 as a donor.... 
The Toyota is lookin killer too!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2011, 07:08 AM~20151104
> *looks sick so far!
> 
> i hace a few 4x4 trucks but ive never owned a 4x4 so i have no clue how to build these! seeing guys build them makes me wanna build mine though!  :biggrin:
> 
> im looking forward to seeing the progress and finished product!
> *


Easiest you can do is get pics of a 1:1 near you, google pics... or pick up a 4X4 magazine for reference


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

pick up a 4X4 magazine for reference
:thumbsup: :yes: SICK WORK...


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2011, 11:33 PM~20132662
> *thats why i take pics that way   anyone can see what i went thru to do it and have an idea what to do when they decide to try it out themselves....
> 
> its 70 monte carlo parts fitted up under there....
> *



Nice work with the progress pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2011, 10:34 PM~20131250
> *Ok now after the mad rush to finish a few cars for the Hawaii NNL last weekend i kinda got fired up again....
> 
> needed something fresh to really stand out so i chopped up some fresh plastic.... got it all fitted up to satisfy my craving for chopping... gotta jump back to a couple other old builds and get them knocked out too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chopped up this one too...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: looks good bro!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Monte looking good


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2011, 07:32 PM~20146181
> *Built this lift kit yesterday....
> 
> before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/20 scale "Baywatch" Toyota with 1/24 scale 44s.... the wheels are actually still bigger than the stocks...
> *


nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work gil.


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 6 2007, 08:41 PM~8734898-->
> 
> 
> 
> more rides goin into the closet till i get some shit done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 05:26 PM~8848915
> *euro clip!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 05:47 PM~8848993
> *got the front bumper fitted up too... i'm gonna have to buy another one of these diecast crap for parts on my next one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 07:49 PM~8849549
> *got one taillight fitted in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 08:09 PM~8849620
> *dunno..... been a LONG time since i've tried a black ride....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2007, 08:24 PM~8849688
> *it was one of these... gonna try to grab more.... $7 each on clearance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 02:49 PM~9211249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 05:19 PM~9212431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 06:09 PM~9212803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2007, 07:03 PM~9213213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got the dicast model (4door)
what body or resin is this for the 2 door?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 5 2011, 09:32 AM~20265450
> *i got the dicast model (4door)
> what body or resin is this for the 2 door?
> *


nobody makes it now.... you could get a Modelhaus sedan and modify it

http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472


----------



## sinicle

your builds are amazing. you do good work :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 8 2007, 08:31 PM~8263801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: time to wrap this one up :biggrin: been long enough


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man How can I be down I need some of those cars




> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 5 2011, 12:32 PM~20265450
> *i got the dicast model (4door)
> what body or resin is this for the 2 door?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB+Apr 6 2011, 06:26 AM~20273251-->
> 
> 
> 
> man How can I be down I need some of those cars
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reading is your friend.... you should learn how to do it sometime
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Apr 5 2011, 06:41 PM~20270197
> *nobody makes it now.... you could get a Modelhaus sedan and modify it
> 
> http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looking at it... i may  clean work going on in here, digging the lift kit.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Apr 5 2011, 02:32 PM~20265450
> *i got the dicast model (4door)
> what body or resin is this for the 2 door?
> *


Who makes those diecast? Jada?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 7 2011, 02:17 AM~20280846
> *looking at it... i may  clean work going on in here, digging the lift kit.
> *


whatup young buck.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

worked on the rear suspension of the bomb truck.... low as possible without notching and without just gluing the wheels up in there :biggrin: 










final rear ride height...


----------



## [email protected]

Looks good foo!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2011, 02:40 PM~20321282
> *worked on the rear suspension of the bomb truck.... low as possible without notching and without just gluing the wheels up in there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final rear ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MKD904

I love those 50's....I have one that is all hinged with doors opened and jammed...I need to throw some paint on it. Glad to see you having the building bug back.


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: Works lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 5 2011, 09:41 PM~20270197
> *nobody makes it now.... you could get a Modelhaus sedan and modify it
> 
> http://modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=63472
> 
> 
> *


thanks 


i wish i could get my hands on a 2 door..

if anybody sees this and has one pm me..
i'm paypal ready..


2 door box caprice wanted 80-87...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2011, 03:40 PM~20321282
> *worked on the rear suspension of the bomb truck.... low as possible without notching and without just gluing the wheels up in there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final rear ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2011, 01:40 PM~20321282
> *worked on the rear suspension of the bomb truck.... low as possible without notching and without just gluing the wheels up in there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final rear ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: DIG IT.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 13 2011, 12:40 AM~20321282
> *worked on the rear suspension of the bomb truck.... low as possible without notching and without just gluing the wheels up in there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final rear ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a nice truck!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got the front suspension put in too now...










much better than the shit i had for it a few years ago when i started it :biggrin: 










need to wire up the motor... might take it apart and paint some of it? :dunno: 










i am basically piecing together the chrome shit for my truck with parts from a built chrome kit i got from markymark a few years ago... shit was hot glued together :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Gil I'm loving this 50 bro! I hope when I get around to building one, it's look as good as this!


----------



## MKD904

The 50 is looking really good. I deff think you need to add some color to the engine. Can't wait to see this one all completed.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2011, 11:43 PM~20350624
> *got the front suspension put in too now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better than the shit i had for it a few years ago when i started it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to wire up the motor... might take it apart and paint some of it?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am basically piecing together the chrome shit for my truck with parts from a built chrome kit i got from markymark a few years ago... shit was hot glued together  :wow:
> *


sick trokita bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 16 2011, 07:10 PM~20355834
> *The 50 is looking really good.  I deff think you need to add some color to the engine.  Can't wait to see this one all completed.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

put some new shoes on my snap camaro with the Baldwin-Motion hood...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quick builder for today.... should be done with it tomorrow....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This build is going to be clean Grass ass !


----------



## MKD904

How's the 50 coming?


----------



## 408models

diggin th 50 , other rides comin out coo too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2011, 03:11 AM~20576786
> *How's the 50 coming?
> *


got the motor taken apart... just need to mask off parts of the block before spraying... keepin the side cover plate chrome


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost there....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:thumbsup: Nice work G!


----------



## COAST2COAST

impy lookin sick !!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Finished!!!!! Started yesterday and done tonight from fresh kit to done...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

This is clean Gil.  Nice work brotha!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

X2


----------



## gseeds

super clean build !! looks great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dusted this project off today to try to get it done....










the body and interior were pretty much done 3 years ago... just needed to finish fitting up the suspension and build a motor for it....


----------



## darkside customs

IMPALA LOOKS KILLER GIL..... TRUCK LOOKS TO BE PROMISING TOO....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Loving that 454.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20589350
> *dusted this project off today to try to get it done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the body and interior were pretty much done 3 years ago... just needed to finish fitting up the suspension and build a motor for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLean Grass ! I am also working on a truck today !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2011, 05:16 PM~20589682
> *CLean  Grass !  I  am  also  working  on  a  truck  today  !
> *


i started that one for your STFU and build topic!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Final stance... got all the suspension parts fabricated and fitted up.... just need to paint a few parts and move on to the motor.... i also need to paint a tailgate for it and put a compressor setup in the bed....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 19 2011, 10:25 AM~20583740
> *Finished!!!!! Started yesterday and done tonight from fresh kit to done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 20 2011, 01:14 AM~20591522
> *Final stance... got all the suspension parts fabricated and fitted up.... just need to paint a few parts and move on to the motor.... i also need to paint a tailgate for it and put a compressor setup in the bed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I like that truck.... Looks good unshaved too... No **** :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

modified the street machine kit GMC grill to represent a 94-98 GMC grill....










first coat of primer just to see where i'm at....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

rollinoldskoo,May 19 2011










this is cleeean bro !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

grill almost done for my truck.... just waitin on the black to dry before foiling the headlights and painting the marker lights... :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## Tonioseven

Sickness.


----------



## avidinha

I really like how that grill came out!


----------



## chris mineer

looks good bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

some mean green right there nice job.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks homies....

changed up my rear suspension and here's where its at....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2011, 12:07 AM~20616381
> *thanks homies....
> 
> changed up my rear suspension and here's where its at....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 intense detail..


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2011, 02:40 PM~20321282
> *worked on the rear suspension of the bomb truck.... low as possible without notching and without just gluing the wheels up in there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final rear ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i like your 50 is looking good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.... been a minute....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

candilove said:


> :wow: i like your 50 is looking good


×2 That is fine!!!


----------



## hocknberry

rollinoldskoo said:


> damn.... been a minute....


been a couple of em!! :wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I seriously love your 50 bro,I'm building the same kit almost the same colors.Your pics are helping me with the frame!I feel like such a copycat!


----------



## jevries

CLEAN!!



rollinoldskoo said:


> thanks homies....
> 
> changed up my rear suspension and here's where its at....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats why i post pics like that.... so anyone can see what i did and try it for themselves...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

2 of my sons having a blast at a local show this past weekend...


----------



## pancho1969

Cool Vid Gil I'm still lookin for one of those . What the name of the bigger trike? How old is your son riding it? They look to be pretty big compared to the other one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pancho1969 said:


> Cool Vid Gil I'm still lookin for one of those . What the name of the bigger trike? How old is your son riding it? They look to be pretty big compared to the other one


http://www.airflowinc.net/ Sky King tricycle... my son is 7 and about 100lbs.... good trike :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

i like the suspension work man. havnt seen ya on here in a while! nice to see your still building..PM me if you have a 68 COUPE body..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

customcoupe68 said:


> i like the suspension work man. havnt seen ya on here in a while! nice to see your still building..PM me if you have a 68 COUPE body..


nope.... only 68 i have is a resin fastback from R&R

my boys getting big....


----------



## Tonioseven

Kids are freakin AWESOME!! Nice work!! :thumbsup: Enjoy 'em while they're young; my oldest is dimensionally bigger than me now. I'll still take his ass out though :twak:


----------



## dig_derange

beautiful fam bro! they do grow up fast.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i ride in this group with my two older sons......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

lol... bikes on this side an hookers on that side!!!lol....sweet vid man...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

wassup bishes


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::finger: sup nikka! Pics or it ain't happening...


----------



## Tonioseven

Bout damn time. Lmao


----------



## anharan320

what up twinn?? i want to buy some resin bodys from you so hit me up at 562-843-3205 my name is tone...... i came to your house once and purchased some luxury sport parts and some 75 caprice parts too.... im looking for some 96 big body cadi 4 door and two door, and the 2 door caprice also..so hit me up!!


----------



## rollindeep408

anharan320 said:


> what up twinn?? i want to buy some resin bodys from you so hit me up at 562-843-3205 my name is tone...... i came to your house once and purchased some luxury sport parts and some 75 caprice parts too.... im looking for some 96 big body cadi 4 door and two door, and the 2 door caprice also..so hit me up!!


Lol this isn't twinns topic he hasn't been on layitlow for awhile


----------



## rollinoldskoo

rollindeep408 said:


> Lol this isn't twinns topic he hasn't been on layitlow for awhile


:werd:


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmaoosting your phone number on LIL can be bad for your health


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:inout:


----------



## darkside customs

TTT for the homie.... Some of you new cats can learn sum shit just by goin through this topic...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

darkside customs said:


> TTT for the homie.... Some of you new cats can learn sum shit just by goin through this topic...


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: WHERE'S THE UPATES AT??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao:



bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: WHERE'S THE UPATES AT??? :dunno: :biggrin:


It's been so long,he prolly don't remember how to build anymore...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

buildoff?


----------



## bigdogg323

rollinoldskoo said:


> buildoff?


:wow: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> It's been so long,he prolly don't remember how to build anymore...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


> buildoff?


:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

darkside customs said:


> :drama:


:buttkick:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


> :buttkick:


:rofl::twak::rimshot:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds look clean up in here homie


----------



## darkside customs

Come on Yoko Ono... Post some pics already...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:inout:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


> :inout:


otra ves ?? Come on... Post some pics awready!


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## darkside customs

Post whore! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pics?


----------



## bigdogg323

Sweet ride gilbert :thumbsup: 



CAN I HAVE IT  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

rollinoldskoo said:


> pics?


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

bigdogg323 said:


> Sweet ride gilbert :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT  :roflmao: :roflmao:


No Frank... You can't have it.... Lmao


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice to have you back.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

rollinoldskoo said:


> pics?


damn thats nice!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## customcoupe68

love the 7 deuce RO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Thanks homies


----------



## bigdogg323

rollinoldskoo said:


> No Frank... You can't have it.... Lmao


U sir r stingy Lol....  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Nah Frank I just don't swing that way.... Hit up James


----------



## bigdogg323

rollinoldskoo said:


> Nah Frank I just don't swing that way.... Hit up James



:rofl: thats not what evan told me :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice to have you back.


He ain't back... I think he forgot how to build.... 

Can someone give this man an instruction sheet to a snap tite kit.....

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:twak:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


> :twak:


Stop whacking me... You arent my type :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

rollinoldskoo said:


> last mockup for today..... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions for color??


Gil, you still got this one?


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> :rofl: thats not what evan told me :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


Your stupid wey how you gonna put my name out there your the one who stay in the gay district swinging of James nuts just sayin


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Your stupid wey how you gonna put my name out there your the one who stay in the gay district swinging of James nuts just sayin


And my name gets dropped like soap ... Why? :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> And my name gets dropped like soap ... Why? :roflmao:


Well I just figured you were already in franks mouth :0 literally so why not !


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Well I just figured you were already in franks mouth :0 literally so why not !


No... Not this week


----------



## rollindeep408

Bwhahahahaha fuckin James


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Bwhahahahaha fuckin James


:biggrin: 

Frank probably in front of the computer like this right now :fool2:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

darkside customs said:


> Gil, you still got this one?


 yes I got it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn i haven't been in here in a long ass time.... Sad to see my car in here... for those who never saw....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

pancho1969 said:


> X2 LOOKIN GOOD .I NEED TO TRY SOME PATTERN WORK ON ONE OF MY RIDES.


damn you came a LONG way homie


----------



## lowridermodels

whud up stranger


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Haha it’s Thursday somewhere so Theowback Thursday wassup bitches ?


----------

